#launchpad 2005-01-03
* carlos -> bed
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed and improved the import daemon and added my script to import pofile over the web to have a backup so I don't lose it (patch-1135, carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> hi folks
<carlos> SteveA: morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Allow access to the changelog via the debug skin (patch-1136, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> allow access to the changelog via the debug skin?
<SteveA> stub: what does that mean?
<carlos> SteveA: could we add more entries to the error page (https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors)? 
<SteveA> carlos: sure
<carlos> SteveA: we have many users now and it's hard to see an error if they report it after more than 5 minutes they get it
<SteveA> I'm not coding yet -- still hacking
<SteveA> what we should do is have errors mailed to a launchpad-errors mailing list
<SteveA> then we can all see them
<SteveA> and refer to them in URLs
<SteveA> and discuss them
<stub> Urgh.... beeps off again :-(
<carlos> SteveA: hmm, sounds better, yes
<SteveA> hi stub
<stub> SteveA: It means you can retrieve /changelog.html if you are on the debug port, which is good so people can see when stuff is rolled out to dogfood
<carlos> SteveA: some users asked to get more information than just a "system error" so they can report the error easily
<SteveA> carlos: okay.  we'll make it send an email, and generate a UID
<SteveA> then the error page can print the UID, and it can be in the subject of the email
<SteveA> I'm not coding yet, still catching up, I meant
<SteveA> when I said earlier "I'm not coding yet -- still hacking"
<carlos> SteveA: sounds good. Thanks
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: file a bug on it
<carlos> SteveA: public or closed malone?
<carlos>  /s/closed/private/
<SteveA> the launchpad one
<SteveA> so, the one on dogfood
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More changes to prevent that the daemon dies if we get an exception (patch-1137, carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> that's where we file launchpad bugs
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: could we get a production update?
<carlos> stub: we really need it
<SteveA> in this case, we must be careful not to use the transactional mail sender
<SteveA> as the transaction will be aborted
<SteveA> carlos: can you note that in the bug report?
<carlos> sure
<SteveA> thanks
<stub> carlos: I'll investigate if I can without screwing  lifeless when he is back
<carlos> stub: when will be available?
<carlos> I'm blocked with my current task until production update is done
<carlos> stub: at least, could you execute the import daemon? elmo restarted the servers and it's not running anymore
<carlos> Traceback (innermost last):
<carlos>     * Module zope.publisher.publish, line 143, in publish
<carlos>       publication.afterCall(request, object)
<carlos>     * Module zope.app.publication.browser, line 64, in afterCall
<carlos>       super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<carlos>     * Module zope.app.publication.zopepublication, line 167, in afterCall
<carlos>       txn.commit()
<carlos>     * Module transaction._transaction, line 293, in commit
<carlos>       self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<carlos>     * Module transaction._transaction, line 340, in _commitResources
<carlos>       rm.tpc_vote(self)
<carlos>     * Module transaction._transaction, line 629, in tpc_vote
<carlos>       self._datamanager.prepare(transaction)
<carlos>     * Module sqlos.transaction, line 157, in prepare
<carlos>       obj.sync()
<carlos>     * Module sqlobject.main, line 672, in sync
<carlos>       raise SQLObjectNotFound, "The object %s by the ID %s has been deleted" % (self.__class__.__name__, self.id)
<carlos> here we go again....
<carlos> :-(
<carlos> SQLObjectNotFound: The object POMsgID by the ID 8608 has been deleted
<carlos> stub: the dogfood server is down atm
<stub> carlos: ok. I was going to do a rollout anyway.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: is there a bug for showing only simple translations to new translators?
<carlos> not yet
<SteveA> these would omit translations that use %s and similar, and also those that use shortcut keys
<SteveA> I hadn't realized about the short-cut keys before
<carlos> It's hard to detect the shourtcut keys, sometimes you will remove strings that are not really shortcuts
<carlos> also, it depends on the toolkit
<carlos> I think that QT uses '&' as the shortcut char
<carlos> and gtk uses '_'
<carlos> but we could try to do something about it
<carlos> SteveA: we are using now public malone for Rosetta bugs, is it ok to use it for all Rosetta bugs/feature requests filed by us?
<SteveA> there's an additional issue that the shortcut key can change, but the change needs to be co-ordinated with other short-cut keys in the same application
<SteveA> in a way, this should be kept separate from the actual translated string itself
<carlos> SteveA: since some gtk versions, it's not a problem if you have two shortcuts with the same key
<carlos> "since some gtk version _ago_"
<carlos> not sure about QT
<SteveA> it is a problem for the UI
<SteveA> and it makes the translated strings less reusable
<SteveA> but, that is a way future feature
<carlos> right
* carlos -> breakfast
<stub> carlos: We don't want security related bugs in here if we find any
<carlos> stub: are you talking about the public malone?
<carlos> stub: yeah, any bug report _but_ security bugs
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> maybe malone should have a "this is security-related" checkbox
<SteveA> and reject all bugs that are filed with that checked, with an explanation
<SteveA> I would file this bug, but I know I shouldn't ;-)
<carlos> SteveA: well, the idea is that the security bugs will be hidden to the security team
<carlos> that's what I think it's going to be implemented
<dilys> New Malone bug #182: "Improve the error log for the production server", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/182
<SteveA> carlos: yes.  but right now, it is easy to inadvertently file a security bug.
<carlos> SteveA: are we able to restrict the access to some of the launchpad's features only to admins?
<carlos> SteveA: we need an UI to manage the production server's language/country tables and it should be done only by Canonical people (daf and I)
<carlos> so we can add and update easily plural forms information
<SteveA> carlos: yes, we can restrict things to admins
<SteveA> carlos: you need to do the following, then I will help you do this.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> 1. write down the methods / attributes of which interfaces govern setting the language and country tables.
<SteveA> 2. write a stubbed out page that will become the edit form for one of these.
<SteveA> 3. we'll work out how to do the permissions and authorization code and so on.
<carlos> ok, I will do it "next year" ;-)
<carlos> as soon as it's ready I will tell you it
<SteveA> ok
<daf> should we worry about the error reporting service being publically available?
<SteveA> well, perhaps
<daf> in the future, it might be a security risk
<SteveA> ideally, it would not be
<daf> since people might see errors related to security bugs
<SteveA> indeed
<daf> I think it's ok for now, but something we should fix sooner or later
<SteveA> we could do that using apache -- certificatize it
<daf> good idea
<SteveA> I don't really want the error reports going through much code
<SteveA> of launchpad
<daf> you mean you want to keep it simple?
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> SteveA: if we take the approach you suggested, we could remove that page, right?
<SteveA> no
<daf> carlos: which page?
<carlos> the errors one
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix generated changelog (patch-1138, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<daf> what approach?
<carlos> daf: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/182
<daf> ah, I see
<dilys> System error on launchpad.ubuntu.com: RuntimeError: Got translation for msgid u'foo' which is not in the template. (User: 3646, Manuel Antoni; Page: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/wordpress/wordpress-1.5/+translate)
<carlos> daf: ?
<carlos> what's that?
<daf> ^^^ we could do something like that for errors
<carlos> stub: around?
<stub> carlos: yup
<carlos> stub: could you execute this into the production database?:
<carlos> update language set pluralforms=3, pluralexpression='n < 2 ? 0 : n == 2 ? 1 : 2' where code='gd';
<carlos> update language set pluralforms=4, pluralexpression='n%100==1 ? 0 : n%100==2 ? 1 : n%100==3 || n%100==4 ? 2 : 3' where code='sl';
<carlos> we are going to get an easier way to do that in the future, but if you could do it now... ;-)
<stub> carlos: Done
<carlos> stub: thank you!
<carlos> daf: about the synaptic thing
<carlos> daf: at this moment, if we import a pofile that does not have the translations from Rosetta
<carlos> we will "lose" them
<carlos> because we don't have a way to know if they were removed after exporting the pofile
<carlos> and we don't have (yet) a way to suggest previous translations so the data is still in the database but the user will feel that they are lost
<daf> yes
<carlos> only rhythmbox remains to be imported in my laptop!! and I only got 1 error from about 500 po/pot files imported
* carlos hopes his HD will not die after 10 hours or more of intensive work
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> great!
<daf> what was the error?
<SteveA> nice work tending the rosetta mailing list, carlos
<daf> yes, seconded!
<daf> carlos has also been doing much of the mailman moderation for the list
<daf> SteveA: if I move doctests from lib/canonical/rosetta/test/test_browser.py into lib/canonical/rosetta/browser.py, will they still get detected and run by the test runner?
<daf> I'd like to move at least some of the tests to be inline
<SteveA> you need to add a DocTestSuite for rosetta.browser into test/test_browser.py
<daf> ah, ok
<daf> did you need to do something similar for canonical.launchpad.database.person?
<SteveA> I think those are in the canonical/launchpad/doc/ directory
<SteveA> but, yeah
<SteveA> I must have done
<SteveA> for the inline doctest in browsername
<SteveA> so you can look into that to see how it is done
<daf> that's the one I was thinking of
<carlos> SteveA: thank you
<carlos> daf: the error was a missing plural form, so it's not our fault directly
<daf> SteveA: ah, yes, lib/canonical/launchpad/database/tests/test_rundoctests.py
<daf> carlos: good :)
<carlos> also, I went out of space in my laptop tonight and the import daemon died, I have tried to recover it from that kind of errors (lifeless already told me about that problem). I think that it should be able to recover from any error except for a database restart
<carlos> well, more than recover... it just ignore any exception and retries it later
<daf> a more resilient import daemon would be good
<daf> ok, I think I have both bugs with tabs in message IDs fixed
<daf> I'll submit a merge, then go to lunch
<carlos> daf: nice!
<daf> even better, I was able to add test cases for both bugs
<daf> assuming the merge goes in, I think the change is production-ready
* daf -> lunch
<carlos> will try to test it in my laptop after testing the synaptic import
<stub> carlos: I'm trying a production update
<stub> daf: Is your fix urgent, or can we dogfood it until boxing day?
<daf> I would like it to go in today
<daf> I had a conflict
<carlos> stub: boxing day?
<daf> carlos: 26th December
<stub> carlos: Dec 26th
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> I have found a bug that should be fixed also today
<carlos> stub: if you could wait...
<daf> carlos: which bug is that?
<carlos> daf: seems like some plural forms are not being imported
<carlos> from the pofile
<daf> do we have a fix for it?
<carlos> daf: I just detected it
<carlos> I'm working on it
<daf> hmm
<carlos> daf: look at rhythmbox translations in my computer
<daf> I think I'd prefer it if we don't wait for this fix
<carlos> daf, stub: is it ok to have two updates today? :-P
<daf> well, I'm thinking of two things (a) the bug I have a fix for is one that is blocking users and (b) we have a fix for it
<carlos> you are right, I'm just asking if it's possible to get a sync after I finish the fix and we have tested it enough
<stub> Assuming this update works (still backing up the previous install - arch does like to create lots of files, doesn't it...), I'll do another rollout in about 12 hours.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: cleanups; fix bugs with tabs in message IDs (patch-1139, daf@canonical.com)
<daf> stub: ^^^ there's my merge
<carlos> wow, the bug is sooooo stupid
* carlos should reenable the import/export tests as soon as possible
<stub> I can't work out how lifeless is maintaining the production config - I suspect it isn't :-(
<daf> it isn't what?
<daf> maintained?
<stub> maintained anywhere
<stub> All this arch config and I can't find where the production customizations are - if I checkout launchpad--production--1.8, you don't get a configured version. 
<stub> So if I do a production rollout, I'm going to have to guess what the local changes are. Apart from the .zcml database configuration, I have no idea what local changes needed to be made on macquarie to get it all running happily.
<carlos> then, I suppose we should wait for lifeless ...
<carlos> or try it and if it does not work, revert to the current codebase
<daf> shouldn't we have staging serves for this kind of thing?
<carlos> daf: I don't understand you
<carlos> What do you mean?
<daf> a server we can test things on before making them live
<carlos> that's dogfood
<carlos> right?
<daf> no
<daf> not quite
<daf> the point of the staging server is to have a configuration as close as possible to the production server
<daf> including production data if possible
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed plural forms import from po files and added a new plural form expression into our database (patch-1140, carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> daf: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/9
<daf> :/
<carlos> that bug prevents to import many of the languages that only have singular forms (like ja, and tr)
<daf> aren't the PO files broken?
<carlos> no
<carlos> well...
<carlos> gettext thinks that they are ok
<carlos> we could say that are broken, but we are able to recover from that situation easily
<daf> by ignoring extra translations?
<carlos> ignoring the extra plural forms if we have more, and adding empty ones if we don't have enough
<daf> or by importing them regardless?
<carlos> daf: we could import them
<carlos> but mark the extra ones as not active
<carlos> so next time we export a po file, it will be "fixed"
<carlos> and we are not losing information, because we have it stored into the database
<daf> that seems sane, I guess
<carlos> SteveA, daf: we should fix the legal link from launchpad
<carlos> I'm not too good redacting legal text in English
<carlos> could you look at it?
<daf> yes, we need to do that
* carlos -> shower
* carlos -> university
<carlos> later
<carlos> stub: around?
<carlos> I'm moving from my laptop (hoary) to my desktop computer (warty) and the database creation is not working correctly, It gives me an error about the type "tsvector"
<carlos> and I have installed the postgres' contrib package
<stub> carlos: make sure you still have the search path set correctly in your postgresql.conf file
<stub> carlos: And that you are building the database with 'make PYTHON=python2.4' and not just 'make'
<carlos> python2.4?
<carlos> I'm using warty in my desktop computer
<stub> Oh... sorry... say hoary ;)
<carlos> not hoary ;-)
<stub> First point is still valid
<carlos> ohh
<carlos> right
<carlos> I forgot the search path...
<carlos> stub: thank you
#launchpad 2005-01-04
<carlos> SteveA: Which way is the best one (for you) to do python bindings for a C library
<carlos> hmm, SteveA or any other of you :-)
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> first, look at using pyrex
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> it allows you to write in a subset of python that gets compiled directly into C
<SteveA> I think PEAK has various examples of using pyrex like this
<carlos> I think I have seen it before when I was playing with python DBUS bindings
<carlos> but I saw other ways to do it and didn't know which one is the more usual.
<carlos> Thank you
<SteveA> pyrex should be easier than writing a bunch of C
<SteveA> I'd generally avoid swig
<carlos> <sivang> the rosetta subdomain is still "move along" ?
<carlos> SteveA: should we remove it?
<carlos> rosetta.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> yeah, I guess so.  or have it redirect to launchpad/rosetta
<carlos> will ask to elmo/thom after holidays
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> file a bug perhaps :-)
<carlos> SteveA: do we have a product for that kind of bugs?
<SteveA> we should probably have one called "launchpad deployment"
* lamont looks around for someone to hurt
* carlos hides
<lamont> question: how does baz branch differ from tla tag?  Answer: why, it changes your default version to the branch, so that you suddenly work there instead of where you thought you were.
<lamont> I _was_ tagging over to a releases branch, but that was before I last released the source.
<bob2> it only does that if you use the one argument version
<bob2> on the assumeption that you want magic
<lamont> that's what I get for asking for help and typing exactly what I'm told, eh?
<bob2> the long help mentions it
<bob2> should it be in te short help, too?
<lamont> so, what's the magic command to bring all my changes from my release branch back onto my mainline branch?
<bob2> in your mainline branch tree, run 'baz merge lamont@.../blah--release--0'
<lamont> baz: unrecognized command (merge)
<bob2> oh, star-merge in hoary, I guess
<lamont> or is this what I get for using the current supported version of baz (1.0.1)?
<lamont> baz star-merge lamont.jones@canonical.com--2004-work/buildd-config--versions-0.1
<lamont> star-merge: invalid FROM revision spec (lamont.jones@canonical.com--2004-work/buildd-config--versions-0.1)
<lamont> ah, that means 'missing -'
<bob2> ah
<bob2> that error is shite, too
<SteveA> it needs more of a sense of PANIC perhaps
* carlos -> out
<lamont> bob2: thanks
<bob2> you're welcome
<bob2> if things annoy you, please file bugs so we can fix it
<lamont> I'm just waiting to be told that I need to install 1.1 so that I can complain that you don't support your releases... :-)
<bob2> haha
<lamont> I've already been told several times that 1.1 is better.  But it just doesn't exist yet for us distro folks...
<bob2> hey, we support it, we just don't remember it ;)
<bob2> there's an auto-built apt source on bazaar.canonical.com for it
<lamont> right - but I just pull from hoary - if it's not uploaded, then obviously it's not ready :-)
<bob2> haha
<lamont> anyway, christmas stuff to do today, back later.
<bob2> fair enough, 1.1 should be out in a bit, then in hoary
<bob2> sure, adios
<jblack> Merry christmas bob2
<jblack> And all you other wallaby-hugger types. :) 
!lilo:*! added group contact: No-Sources, a Linux kernel source patch set for workstations or desktop machines (http://no.oldos.org/files/); category: informal/FOSS
#launchpad 2005-01-05
!alindelf:*! Well, it's officially Christmas in freenodia!  If you celebrate it, hope you have a merry one, but be sure to have a happy, safe holiday season no matter!  Here's to many more freenodia Christmases; thanks for participating!  
#launchpad 2005-01-06
[froud(~sean@ndn-165-159-61.telkomadsl.co.za)]   help
#launchpad 2005-01-07
!lilo:*! if you're on FWD, please stop by for the Freenode Occasional Breakfast Club, going on now at the FWD coffeehouse: 514
<jordi> is launchpad working?
<stub> Back up. Ta.
<jordi> thx!
<jordi> where is kiko
<jordi> where!
#launchpad 2005-01-08
<dilys> New Malone bug #183: "Page test helper broken", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/183
<dilys> New Malone bug #184: "Need CVE page test", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/184
<dilys> New Malone bug #185: "'my todo list' link should always be clickable", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/185
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: CVE validator and DB constraints (patch-1141, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug #186: "BinaryPackage tests", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/186
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix bug assignment to a binarypackage (patch-1142, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! One of our rotation servers has disappeared off the network. We're currently looking into the situation
#launchpad 2005-01-09
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: sync with devel (patch-20)
<stub> lifeless: Ta
!lilo:*! Outage New Year's Eve morning; news item on http://freenode.net/news.shtml .... thanks, and thank you for using freenode! :)
<SteveA> kiko: dude, you were burgled?
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, I sort of guessed it before leaving.
<kiko> how are you doing? back in .lt?
<SteveA> yeah, back in lithuania.  strangely, no white christmas this year.  but it snowed yesterday.
<kiko> must feel good being home after so much fivestarring.
<kiko> I've still got to get my act together, my house is still a proper mess
<SteveA> but you have a shower now? 
<kiko> inbox is also still scary, 833/1478
<kiko> yeah, we got a shower a few months ago -- but I still miss the cold douche
<kiko> electric showers kind of suck
<SteveA> i was going to play with shtoom today, but sound for i810 is broken in hoary at the moment
<kiko> SteveA, how's aiste?
<SteveA> she's okay.  came 3rd in a horse jumping contest yesterday, actually
<SteveA> that is, being on a horse, jumping over obstacles.  not jumping over horses.
<kiko> she did indeed say something about horsejumping over the holiday season
<SteveA> hi matt
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: roomba snapshot (buildbot/autotest) (patch-43, david.allouche@canonical.com)
!lilo:*! Hi all.  If you're aware of a *working* pastebot on the network (you invite it to your channel, it announces pastes) whose owners don't mind having added to some arbitrary development channel, please /msg me....thanks!
!lilo:*! A new channel, for your convenience: #freenode-pastebots contains all known pastebots which can be invited to channels on freenode.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: fix roomba snapshot (patch-44, david.allouche@canonical.com)
<TD> hi, i'm having big problems with the launchpad. is anybody around?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> TD, what's up?
<TD> i can't figure out how to add a new POT file, for one
<kiko> for an existing project?
<TD> yes
<kiko> which project is that?
<TD> it has one pot, i'd like to add another
<TD> autopackage
<stub> Morning
<kiko> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/autopackage/autopackage-1.0
<kiko> TD, you've tried "edit this template", I assume?
<TD> that would edit the pot file for the main program, yes? i wanted to add a new pot for a different program
<kiko> TD, wouldn't that be a different product? i.e., not autopackage?
<TD> well, it's a component of it. it's a frontend program for the core code
<TD> i thought autopackage was the project, and autopackage-1.0 was the template for the core, and that for other POT files, i'd add new templates
<TD> rather than actual new projects
<kiko> hmmm, indeed, there is support for more than one template per product
<kiko> otoh, I don't seem to see an option for me to do it
<kiko> are you Mike Hearn, TD?
<TD> yep
<kiko> hmmm
<ddaa> ha... I remember seeing you in #arch :)
<TD> right :) 
<TD> i'm afraid i'm using svk these days ...
<kiko> it may be that this functionality is disabled in the version in production
<ddaa> you are beta testing rosetta?
<TD> it's still in beta?
<TD> oops :)
<TD> oh well. it *looked* ready when i played with it
<kiko> TD, I'd suggest trying to grab a hold of daf or carlos, which is probably only going to happen on monday!
<ddaa> hu... well, I think so... I'm not a rosetta person...
<TD> ok
<kiko> it's all rather alpha-ish, though it does offer the essential po-import/export functionality.
<TD> yeah
<TD> alright
<ddaa> except the boss felt like he needed to put something out to keep the world looking in our general direction, or he thought that was the best way to keep the productivity up, or something like that :)
<TD> ddaa: you work for mark now huh?
<ddaa> Yep. Been on payroll since july.
<kiko> ddaa, it's more that he wants to validate the general concepts, AFAICT
<TD> ok
<ddaa> kiko: you're certainly better aware of what is going on than I
<TD> yeah the constant "not ready yet" signs are a bit annoying
<TD> i'm still trying to figure out what your business model is :)
<kiko> wait for January. :)
<TD> "corporate desktop debian" is about the best guess so far
<ddaa> TD: actually it is _much_ broader than that.
<kiko> indeed
<TD> ok. "make pots of cash out of debian" :)
<TD> and save the world while you're at it
<ddaa> More like "change the opensource world, and sell associated services".
<ddaa> Quite vague, indeed, but I'm not too concerned about that. Our job is to make software that rocks. We leave cashflow issues to the execs :)
<TD> hmm :)
<TD> i'd personally want to know the business model before committing to a job, but that's perhaps just me
<TD> ddaa: i guess you are a bazaar hacker, yes?
<ddaa> At the time, my perspective was "i'm looking for a job, that stuff is going to be fun, it actually has a small chance of going big and profitable, and in any case it's going to be good on my resume". When you have only one year of employment behind you, that's often enough.
<ddaa> I did not actually hack on bazaar yet. I have some responsibilities in some yet-unannounced project, and I have a plenty of work to do on pyarch and pybaz. Actually I already have more work than I can handle. So I leave baz to the rest of the team. 
<TD> ok, fair enough :)
* TD can't really talk
<ddaa> np
<ddaa> nice to see you on board
<TD> heh, i meant i can't talk about job stability etc, i work for codeweavers after all :)
<TD> pretty much the textbook case of risky business
<TD> but it's fun :)
<ddaa> so, in a nutshell, what is the business plan of codeweavers?
<TD> make money selling services and products based on wine
<TD> it's fairly sound. we do make money, so i guess there must be something to it :)
<TD> the travel is nice too though i don't get to do much of that being a student
<ddaa> I guess the risk in the business is that if the app developers decide to become obstructive (I can imagine M$ doing that) they can actually sink the value.
<TD> it's not so much that. the risk is more simply that of surviving until desktop linux really takes off
<TD> you can survive on selling to the enthusiast/end user market, we know this because we have
<TD> but it's not much of an existence. we're all waiting for corp desktop to take off
<TD> the other risk is that you never know how much it'll cost to make an app work before you actually do it :)
<TD> naturally customers don't like that
<ddaa> I see what you mean. There is also the fact that your window of existence is between "desktop linux is taken seriously enough to generate profit for the company" and "desktop linux is mature enough not to need wine".
<ddaa> otoh there are plenty of nice markets in that window, some of them may last for a long time.
<ddaa> * niche markets
* TD nods
<TD> well, i doubt that wine will ever be unnecessary. the main problem is that there's lots of custom/vertical-market software in the world, and it doesn't make much sense to rewrite it
<TD> same way that lots of systems run on DOS
<TD> or have text-mode UIs etc. old software hangs around for ages
<ddaa> yeah, these the niche markets I was referring to.
<TD> ok, so it will one day be unnecessary. but by that point i'll be an old man smoking a pipe and won't care :)
<TD> right
<TD> also we hope to get a nice slice of the porting market. at the moment we aren't as slick at that as we'd like to be
<ddaa> you mean native porting?
<TD> we've done a few ports, but we don't have the resources to do proper ports (eg with GTK+ guis). also the customers don't ask for them, which is a problem when i'm trying to sell this to my boss :)
<ddaa> consulting for porting windoze apps to unix?
<TD> at the moment we do winelib porting
<TD> ie, improving wine so that app works better, giving you a "port"
<TD> it's not really native though. the next step is to do consulting for hybrid ports
<TD> where the app stays using some win32 apis like file/memory management and boring stuff, but gets native UI, native package management, icon theme integration etc
<ddaa> you can only go that far in a demand-driven way
<ddaa> most users have no conscious demand for good UI
<TD> right now though most of the ports we deal with are quite specialist apps and the companies typically don't sell many copies, so native-ness isn't a big deal for them
<TD> by demand i meant, demand from the companies doing the ports
<TD> like I said, they're so specialist that the free market doesn't optimize out the non-native GUIs like it would for commodity apps
<ddaa> they know a really bad UI when they use it. They (sometimes) know a really good UI when they use it, but anything in between makes no difference to corporate users.
<ddaa> That's one thing I really hate with the software market. A lot of the niche software is incredibly bad UI-wise, but the users are not the prescriptors, so what gets out is a general feeling that "computers are ugly and unfriendly".
* TD nods
<TD> yes, it's bad. but just a manifestation of "software is an immature industry"
<TD> most developers have no usability training
<ddaa> I have slightly different perspective.
<ddaa> In most niche markets, you need not be usable. It's more the execs having no notion of what software usability means.
<ddaa> And wider issues of execs disregarding the work experience of the clerks.
<TD> hmm, perhaps
<ddaa> Training developers in usability would only marginally improve the situation. The economic logic that leads to such bad UI in nich software remains.
<TD> there are proprietary apps with good UI though, so i don't think that applies universally
<ddaa> The "marginally" lies in that developpers, when given a choice prefer to do something better.
<ddaa> I always feel pain when I see clerks using booking, banking, administrative, etc. software... and see them curse. </rant>
<ddaa> TD: yes, when there is a competition, a better UI is an asset. Often, there is no competition to speak of in niche markets.
<TD> yep
<TD> i do think usability training can help with that. people think about it as they go
#launchpad 2006-01-02
<stub> jordi: How do I upload a PO template to my product?
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<sivang> hey stub , aren't you on vacation?
<stub> sivang: Not yet
<stub> sivang: I'm off next week
<sivang> stub: ah, nice. planned anything good?
<stub> sivang: Visa run to penang and a day or two relaxing - nothing thrilling
<jordi> stub: hey
<jordi> stub: so, you need to create a potemplatename for it
<jordi> in /potemplatenames
<jordi> and then, in a series, go to /+addpotemplate
<jordi> stub: when you have a working template, you can upload translations just going to your language in the template and doing "Upload" in the portlet in the right
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  Make launchpad_session config section not required (r2947: Stuart Bishop)
<sivang> jblack: around?
<sivang> jblack: I was wondering if I can start using supermirror for a goal I'm working on for dapper?
<jblack> sivang: here
<jblack> sivang: Sure
<jblack> Sivang: Its only being mirrored every few hours though
<sivang> jblack: hi there, how are you? how did you party on Xmas ?
<sivang> jblack: come to think of it, I can store it in my chinstrap account as well right? I mean, as a bzr repo and backup location
<jblack> I didn't. ppp is broken in dapper, and I didn't find out until I was 500 miles away. I had to come back early. :(
<jblack> I'm good though.
<jblack> What are you hacking on? 
<jblack> (The important question is "is it free software"
<sivang> jblack: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<sivang> jblack: free as in GPL'd ubuntu free ofcourse :-)
<sivang> going for 10 minutes, be right back
<jblack> sivang: I'm going to get some breakfast. When I'll get back, we'll put you somewhere comfy. :)
<sivang> jblack: k, cool - thanks :)
<sivang> jblack: that's bad about you having to come back , the place you were going to be at had online dialup ppp connections?
<sivang> jblack: for start, I want to be able to restrict access to the repo, but use it as a backup and storage for the code and private versioning.
<hyperactivecrond> um i've changed my email address... and now i can't login to launchpad...
<hyperactivecrond> sweet nvm
<hyperactivecrond> it's ok -- problem solved
<hyperactivecrond> is it possible to delete one's own account?
<hyperactivecrond> in launchpad
<hyperactivecrond> found it nvm (again)
<jblack> sivang: ping
<sivang> jblack: pong
<sivang> jblack: ah here now
<jblack> sivang: Great.
<jblack> What do you think about using people.ubuntu.com ? 
<sivang> jblack: I'll LOVE it, and won't believe I have been offered to use it :-)
<jblack> uh, hmmm. Do you have an account on rookery?
<sivang> jblack: nope, only on chinstrap.
<jblack> are you sure? Did you try?
<sivang> jblack: I'll try :)
<jblack> sivang: Lets take it private
<sivang> jblack: ping, I'm back
<jblack> sivang: Pong.
<jblack> You're late! '
<sivang> jblack: wow , that was quick :)
<sivang> jblack: I am! :-(
<sivang> ?
<jblack> Ok. 
<sivang> jblack: did 3 hours pass already? geeez
<jblack> Yeah. Tell me about it.
<jblack> Today is a blur for me
<jblack> stevea: ping
<sivang> jblack: don't you use tab completion for nicks? (available in irssi)
<jblack> Nah.
#launchpad 2006-01-03
<stub> Launchpad going down in 15 mins for the regular updates, which will put the wikis into read only mode. Downtime estimated at 40 mins.
<jbailey> Is there anywhere that gives a public version number / release notes / or anything like the Orkut notes or a blog?
<jbailey> Someone asked me why launchpad was going down in 8 minutes, and I don't have a good place to point them at.
<stub> jbailey: Nothing like that.
<jbailey> stub: 'k.  Is there a good place to request such a thing?
<jbailey> I've had the question from a few people before (and had it myself, really)
<jbailey> And it might be a nice way of tying people into how much work is really going on in LP
<stub> Launchpad mailing list or a bug report - we need to work out who maintains it (probably everyone) and how it is distributed (wiki probably)
<jbailey> Cool, thanks.
<jbailey> I'll sleep on it then file.
<stub> jbailey: Describing the target audience would be good too
<jbailey> Cool, thanks for the tip.
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  fti.py code fixes (r2948: Stuart Bishop)
<womble> Is soyuz ready for (semi-)public consumption?  I have custom distros I need to manage, and it's Launchpad or roll-my-own scripts
<WaterSevenUb> just by curiosity, why the translation templates for dapper are only a few still? 
<jordi> WaterSevenUb: I'm trying to find out, but carlos is on vacation.
<jordi> I'm pondering calling him for a minute.
<WaterSevenUb> jordi, thx 
<sivang> Hola jordi !
<jordi> hola sivan!
<sivang> jordi: how are you?? how was Xmas?
<jordi> xmas is boring
<jordi> no vacation
<jordi> + I'm ill :|
<jordi> gotta go for a min
<sivang> poor jordi , I hope you get better soon
<WaterSevenUb> jordi, I'm ill too :/ 
<WaterSevenUb> xmas is boring because of the inclination of the earth... too cold for northern countries:)
<sivang> yeah, people in .au have xmas in the beach
<Mez> sivang - it's freezing here wish i was  in.au
* Mez surfs the web to aus
<sivang> hehe :)
<jordi> hehe
<hyperactivecrond> guys, i think that there's a bug in launchpad
<jordi> hyperactivecrond: tell us about it!
<sivang> hehe
<jordi> hyperactivecrond: or better, use malone to report it
<sivang> hyperactivecrond: yeah, malone would the right place to put it, can you reproduce it easily everyttime?
<hyperactivecrond> i deleted my old account (chrispgskn@sbcglobal.net - ChristopherCmolik as the wikiname) and then created a new account (Christophercmolik).  If i try to login thru the wiki, it says 'wrong password'.  
<hyperactivecrond> If i login thru launchpad, it works but I can't get to userpreferences, but i can edit pages
<hyperactivecrond> the new account has a different email address
<hyperactivecrond> i created my new account yesterday
<sivang> hyperactivecrond: did you delete your accoint to change email addresses?
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<hyperactivecrond> i checked "permanently disable this account" on the old one
<sivang> hyperactivecrond: ah, you know you could have changed it instead of deleting the old one?
<hyperactivecrond> :\
<sivang> (change the email address, that is)
<hyperactivecrond> unless... i may have accidently checked it on the new one... maybe i'll just try creating a new one...
<hyperactivecrond> _may_
<hyperactivecrond> maybe if i change my wikiname
<sivang> you could try, but next time - if you want to change your email address , just do it to the existing account. No need to delete and open new accounts for that
<hyperactivecrond> ok sivang 
<hyperactivecrond> i can't change my wikiname. i still can't login to the wiki
<hyperactivecrond> and i've made sure that the password is right...
<mdke> best to file a bug
<hyperactivecrond> mdke: where?
<hyperactivecrond> for launchpad is it on the bugzilla site
<mdke> no, it is on launchpad
<mdke> click "bugs"
<hyperactivecrond> ok
<hyperactivecrond> what should I put for source package name?
<hyperactivecrond> If i type 'launchpad' it gives me an error
<mdke> you might be in the wrong place then
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/bugs/products/launchpad
<hyperactivecrond> 6283
<hyperactivecrond> ^^ bug #
<robsta> hi
<robsta> i'd like to use launchpad for managing my toy project "plagiat" (gtk album creation tool for jimmac's O.r.i.g.i.n.a.l photo gallery)
<robsta> is there any chance of hosting source too, in baz
<robsta> ?
<jamesh> hi stub
<daf> robsta: our http://www.sourcecontrol.net/ can host baz branches
<sivang> hey jamesh, daf , happy new year
<daf> hi sivan, happy new year to you too
<stub> jamesh: Hi
<robsta> daf: is it possible to import projects there or just mirror?
<daf> robsta: http://www.sourcecontrol.net/?action=pushaccount
<daf> I think that's what you want
<daf> I'm not sure if you can eliminate the mirroring aspect completely
<daf> but perhaps baz make-archive ... sftp://....@mirrors.sourcecontrol.net would work
<daf> hmm, I wonder when sourcecontrol.net will start supporting bzr
<robsta> would it work to have the main archive on my local machine, behind NAT?
<daf> yes
<robsta> cool
<daf> the mirror gets updated when you update it by sftp
<daf> you can make that happen automatically when you commit
<robsta> is sourcecontrol connected to ubuntu somehow?
<daf> sourcecontrol is sponsored by Canonical
<robsta> thanks daf, will try to get up to speed with baz then
<daf> no worries
<stub> daf: I believe it does support bzr now, and that you just need to add a branch on a product series.
<stub> daf: (But this is just hearsay I've picked up - not actually seen it work)
<daf> ah
<daf> I expect things will get going once the archive support is setting in
#launchpad 2006-01-04
<trevorv> Is there a way of deleting my launchpad account, or giving myself a different username? I was forgetting about the FirstnameSurname convention when I named myself, heh
<trevorv> no worries, I have it sorted now :)
<daf>                             c c                     vbn        
<MarioMeyer> hi.. anyone alive?
<stub> lifeless: any idea what is going on on balleny? The tests have halted in a new an interesting way, and there is another process spinning
* stub kills stuff
<sivang> morning all
<GoRoDeK> anyone knows, why there is no mozilla-dev package in ubuntu on the malone bug report page? should bugs concerning this package be reported against the mozilla package?
<GoRoDeK> morning sivang :)
<daf> mozilla-dev is a binary package
<daf> isn't it?
<daf> bugs are filed against source packages
<daf> so yes, because mozilla-dev comes from the mozilla source package, the bug should be filed on mozilla
<daf> probably the Malone UI could make this clearer; perhaps opening a bug would be appropriate
<sivang> hey daf , what's cracking?
<GoRoDeK> daf, thx for the info
<daf> no worries
<daf> sivang: not much, how about you?
<sivang> daf: the same, mostly. still working on lp hacking docs?
<daf> enjoying my holiday :)
<daf> but yes, I'll be back on the docs next week
<daf> along with more bug triage, I expect
<sivang> daf: enjoying your holiday and being online? :)
<mdke> do you guys want css bugs? the recent new interface has loads of problems
<mdke> oh well, filed anyway
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6298
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: Connection to Malone bugtracker failed: The read operation timed out
<jordi> daf: hey
<jordi> daf: 1423 N   Dec 21 Abel Cheung     (  31) List of translatable software?
<jordi> can you answer this one for me?
<greenpenguin13> evening all
<sivang> hmm, I see product groups are applied on production. Interesting.
<jordi> replacing projects?
<sivang> jordi: yes, I recall some threads about it on the ML , but didn't spot more discussions about it. 
<sivang> ah nice, there are also more distro's now registered.
<sivang> anywya, I'm away from kbd for a while
<sivang> jordi: lol, I saw your bum translation email. Is it because H is after G ? :-)
<DanC> to file a support request, do I need to figure out the right package or something?
<DanC> " Timeout error" https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+allpackages
<DanC> ah... I seem to be able to make a support request once I've selected a distribution
#launchpad 2006-01-05
<DanC> ARGH! I just spent half an hour composing a support request, and I got some authentication error, and when I go back, all the text is GONE
<DanC> ah. ok, it's back
<DanC> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/238
<jordi> sivang: dunno how that happened
<jordi> it was late
<KurtKraut> what is the best way to sugest a feature to Launchpad, mainly in Rosetta ?
<jblack> A wishlist feature at malone
<jblack> Or a spec
<KurtKraut> jblack, thanls
<jblack> if you have enough for that.
<KurtKraut> *thanks
<segfault> hi. why is there so many OOPS today?
<segfault> :-)
#launchpad 2006-01-06
<jamesh> segfault: yahoo!
<jamesh> and google
<sivang> jblack: ping, around?
#launchpad 2006-01-07
<Xenguy> Hi - I was asked to file a bug for the Ubuntu 'alsa-source' package...
<Xenguy> I assume that launchpad is the correct place as alsa-source is in Ubuntu 'Universe'...
<mdke> that's right
<Xenguy> I see other 'alsa' related software mentioned on Launchpad; should I " register a new product" for alsa-source, to file this bug report?
<mdke> no, file the bug under the alsa-source package in the Ubuntu distribution, if it's there
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver
<Xenguy> mdke: thanks (first time filing a bug)
<mdke> no problem
<mdke> the distro/upstream distinction in launchpad is a bit confusing at the moment, in my opinion
<Xenguy> mdke: sorry, I'm still unclear...
<mdke> shoot
<Xenguy> the DEB in question was 'alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb' -- 'crimsun' in #ubuntu asked me to file the bug and he would follow-up upstream...
<Xenguy> so https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver is still the correct place to file the bug?
<mdke> where did you get the DEB?
<mdke> that's the version in Ubuntu dapper, so if you got it there, that's the right place
<Xenguy> mdke: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-dr
<Xenguy> iver/alsa-source_1.0.10-3_all.deb
<mdke> ok, then that is the right place
<Xenguy> (I got the URL from crimsun)
<mdke> it's the dapper package
<Xenguy> OK, thank you again, I'll try my best to get this right then :-)
<mdke> np
<mdke> crimsun can always sort it out ;)
<jamesh> Xenguy: the bugs are filed against source packages.  If you run "apt-cache show alsa-source" and look for the "Source" line, it says alsa-driver
<Xenguy> jamesh: thanks for the tip (this is all a bit new and over my head truthfully, but I'll try to absorb what I can :-)
<Xenguy> Anyways, bug report filed
<jamesh> Xenguy: if you run "launchpad-integration --package=binary-package-name --info", it will open the Launchpad info web page for the corresponding source package
<jamesh> (the same as the "get help online" menu items in GUI apps
<jblack> sivang: I'm here 
<Xenguy> jamesh: tx
* jamesh grumbles about people who write tests that only pass in 2005
<Burgundavia> jamesh, seems I wrote some code that didn't survive the y26 bug. I reports today at Jan 31
<Burgundavia> s/I/it
<jamesh> Burgundavia: this was a test for the PO file generation in rosetta: Turns out that the comments at the top of the PO files no longer read "Copyright 2005"
<jamesh> :)
<Burgundavia> oops
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  undo the backouts PQM performed when merging cprov's branch (r2949: James Henstridge)
<sivang> jamesh: there's probably a need for a refactoring script that will add 2006 for COpyrights :)
<sivang> Good Morning Launchpadders :)
<Burgundavia> sivang, someone was looking to contact you about sbackup. Did they do so?
<sivang> Burgundavia: Kyral ?
<Burgundavia> sivang, nope, somebody else
<sivang> Burgundavia: I told him to email me / pm me, he still hand't done so. There was another one, he didn't contact me yet.
<Burgundavia> sivang, ok, no skin off either or our backs
<Burgundavia> s/or/our
<carlos> morning
<carlos> happy new year ;-)
<jamesh> hi carlos
<jamesh> carlos: I fixed one of the rosetta tests to pass in 2006
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> which one?
<jamesh> poexport-distrorelease-date-tarball.txt
<jamesh> the generated PO and POT files now read "Copyright 2006" rather than "Copyright 2005"
<carlos> oh
<carlos> right...
<carlos> thanks 
<jblack> sivang: still around?
<sivang> jblack: yeah my man, how are you? :)
<jblack> sivang: Good, good. And you? 
<sivang> jblack: not bad at all, I got me self a working headset, and even tested it with skype last night. So when you can, we may schedule another session.
<jblack> Ohhh! Neato.
<jblack> I just finished Rocketfuelwhatever
<jblack> I still need to get it and pqmsetup vetted by the apprpriate people though.
<jblack> I had a real uh-duh! moment earlier. I realized that a bunch of my more complicated commands could be replaced by a real simple mv operation
<sivang> you mean, the checkout script?
<jblack> Yeah
<sivang> eh, so that's the checkout script :)
<sivang> ok, cool
<sivang> then I could give it a good test this evening. (about 6-7 hours from now for me)
<sivang> and we could fix the remaining bits, I suppose
<jblack> Anyways, the holdup was how to deal with multiple branches, and dealing with the relationship with sub branches.
<jblack> Then, DUH, I realized "Just move all of ~/ubuntu to the side and back. Soved
<jblack> Solved.
<jblack> Anyways, before you start using it, I'd like for Rob to look it over. 
<sivang> heh, nice
<sivang> np
<sivang> either way I need to get home before
<jblack> Ok. Just wanted to give closure. Btw, I'm done schedule shifting. I'm back on my normal schedule.
<jblack> Get home, have fun. :) 
<sivang> indeed. 
<sivang> jblack: what's your normal schedule UTC btw?
<jblack> I hold office hours from...Sat to Wed, 1800-0600 US.
<jblack> That works out to 2300-1100 UTC
* sivang tomboys
<jblack> I'm usually around for about 3-4 hours in each direction after that.
<sivang> k, cool. How do you get along working only night time?
<sivang> (e.g. 1800-0600)
<sivang> jblack: do you have any idea why bzr rm removed the file from the inventory (I think) but not from the physical directory?
<sivang> jblack: so now, when I branch off the branch I don't get the file but it still resides on the physical dir.
<SteveA> sivang: i do believe that bzr rm removes files from the inventory, but not the actual file.
<SteveA> sivang: as in, that's how it is meant to work.
* cprov waves "happy new year" to all and morning 
<sivang> SteveA: ah fine then , "Working as designed" in IBM language :)
<sivang> SteveA: Happy new year btw, how was your celebrations?
<sivang> yo cprov , how was your new year's eve?
<cprov> sivang:  not the best, but it was expectable ;), I'm getting old. and yours ?  
<sivang> cprov: very calm , visited a couple of old freinds, had a very few drinks, and took a walk around town.
<cprov> sivang: looks like something I'll try to do next time 
<sebest> why is there no "won't fix" status in launchpad?
<SteveA> sebest: we use the "rejected" status, and add an appropriate note in the status change text field
<sebest> SteveA: ok, thanx for the info
<sebest> SteveA: i had another question about launchpad, should i post it on the ubuntu-devel mailing list?
<sivang> sebest: there's an launchpad-users list, you can use this better
<carlos>  /me -> lunch
<sivang> sebest: http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<sivang> carlos: bon appetite
<sebest> sivang: in fact it's more a suggestion about handling package version number than a question
<carlos> sivang, thanks
<sebest> sivang: should i use -user or -devel ?
<sivang> hmmm
<sivang> sebest: you mean suggestion for handeling this in launchpad, I reckon?
<sebest> sivang: yes
<sivang> sebest: this can go in launchpad-users actually, it's basically users feedback and suggestion, so I think it's ok sending there. There are devel people reading it as well
<sebest> eg: we could say "will be fixed in package-1.1", and when we upload package-1.1.deb , launchpad automatically send a mail, to ask if the bugs related to package < 1.1 are still revelant or not
<sebest> ok, i'll post it there
<sebest> thanx
<sivang> sebest: thank you! 
<ptomes> Hello, could somebody please tell me how is l10n import in rosetta form upstream handled? Why we (czech team) have many packages partly translated although we have them fully and correctly translated in upstream?
* cprov lunch
<mdke> ptomes, it is carlos you need to ask about that, i believe
<sivang> quite here today :)
<sivang> jblack: around?
<lifeless> morning
<sivang> mornign lifeless , how was your new year's eve?
<und0> hellow
<und0> :P
<lifeless> sivang: good
<lifeless> sivang: did -nada-
<sivang> lifeless: rested at least?
<lifeless> yah
#launchpad 2006-01-08
<jblack> sivang: Not at that hour
<LarstiQ> and this hour is supposedly better? ;)
<jblack> Yeah
<jamesh> lifeless: do you have any idea what might have gone wrong with cprov's pqm merge that would have reverted those changes?
<lifeless> jamesh: if he merged and discarded them, it will back them out when he merges
<lifeless> otherwise the only possible cause is a pathological base selection, but I would suspect that last, not first.
<jamesh> lifeless: I checked the branches: the branch celso merged had fully merged with rocketfuel to the point before it got merged into rocketfuel
<jamesh> lifeless: yet there were differences between celso's branch and rocketfuel with celso's branch merged in
<jamesh> (the differences being the backed out code)
<lifeless> jamesh: in which case it has to be a base selection issue
<lifeless> jamesh: was celsos branch a converted one ?
<jamesh> doesn't look like it
<lifeless> thats very bizarre then. 
<jamesh> I took a copy of celso's branch and was able to pull from rocketfuel into it
<jamesh> which showed that the two branches had converged and there were no other revisions merged in between
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [trivial]  migrate-bugzilla-initialcontacts.py script, and some small bugzilla import cleanups (r2950: James Henstridge)
<SteveA> good morning dilys 
<SteveA> good morning launchpad
<SteveA> good morning launchpad people
<sivang> good morning SteveA 
<SteveA> hello sivan
<SteveA> jblack: hello
<Mez> jblack: *waves*
<jblack> Hi
<sivang> jblack: Hi James , It appears I pinged you in the wrong hour :)
<jblack> sivang: No problem at all.
<jblack> Now that everyone is coming back, I'm back on a normal schedule
<sivang> jblack: please correct me if I'm wrong, you're schedule isn't fitted with day and night time over where you are right?
<sivang> (e.g. it's flipped)
<jblack> Correct. I'm shifted about +10 or so
<jblack> I have a steady set of core hours and a set of about 6 hours a day that shift slowly during the week
* sivang watches SteveA's updates to RFS
<SteveA> i'm testing the procedure now
<sivang> has it went under lifeless's review and ack already?
<sivang> jblack: ^^ (recalling you adviced to wait until it's worked out)
<SteveA> i think we're waiting for rob to look at it some more
<jblack> sivang: No. He's still unburying it himself.
<lifeless> I'll do so tomorrow
<jblack> unburying himself
<sivang> ok , just let me know when you think it can be tested by someone like me.
<jblack> Oh, you can bet. :)
<jblack> Between your comments, steve's comments, rob shouldn't have much of a problem looking them over.
<jblack> But its something we want to do anyways. More eyes make bugs shallow, and a production process modification should always be reviewed first when possible.
<jblack> actually, now that I think about it..More eyes don't make bugs more shallow... But there's certainly more perspetive
<sivang> heh
<jblack> More perspective means more depth perception. More depth means deepr.
<jblack> So the old saw is backwards. Many eyes make bugs deep! 
<jblack> can a LP dev please email me their sources.list? 
<jblack> sivang: your immutable comment...
<jblack> That doesn't solve anything, I'm afraid.
<jblack> If they can mutate the keyid, they can mutate a reference that we provide as well.
<jblack> I think we'll solve that by locking the page down later.
<sivang> jblack: k, cool. Btw, is it so that anybody who created a launchpad account can edit any page in launchpad?
<sivang> s/launchpad/lanuchpad wiki/
<jblack> I believe it is so
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> hi
<cprov> morning guys
<matsubara> good morning!
<daf> good morning Brazil
<SteveA> hi
<sivang> morning daf, matsubara 
<sivang> matsubara: cool you fixed the spec-already-exists error message, is it already on production?
<SteveA> jblack: still around?
<matsubara> sivang: I think it is. 
<daf> carlos: yo
<carlos> daf, hi
<daf> can you take another look at bug 26?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26: "Normal comments duplicated if they are in the .pot file" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/26
<carlos> daf, I need to take a look to the source code to answer you
<carlos> I will do it this evening
<daf> that would be great, thanks
<carlos> daf, you are welcome
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> carlos: what do you think of having a voice call, to see where things are up to and what's happening next?
<carlos> SteveA, I cannot have it now, I'm going to take a shower and go out for lunch with a friend, could we have it after lunch? (in about 3 hours or so)
<SteveA> carlos: sure, that's fine.  i will be here
<carlos> SteveA, I will ping you then
<SteveA> ok
* carlos -> shower
<daf> jordi: can you take a look at bug 6293?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6293: "inkscape translation template" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6293
<jordi> daf: I guess the breezy package was buggy.
<jordi> let's check dapper
<daf> thanks
<jordi> daf, there you go
<jordi> the source package lacks a .pot
<jordi> daf: should I reassign to inkscape?
<jamesh> daf/carlos: I submitted bug 6034 before christmas: looks like the additions to the PO file format in the next gettext might require some Rosetta datamodel changes
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6034: "msgctxt support" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6034
<jamesh> oh.  daf did see it
<jamesh> ignore me
<carlos> jamesh, oh, I didn't know there were changes....
<carlos> jamesh, thanks for the notice!
<daf> jordi: I guess so
<jordi> daf: can you do it after I comment?
<jordi> daf: done
<daf> jordi: done
<jordi> daf: k
<lbm> jordi: i'm the maintainer of gnomebaker in launchpad, but i am not allowed to upload individual po's
<jordi> lbm: how so?
<jordi> lbm: if you want ot do it one by one, you nede to go to the individual language urls and use the "upload" link
<lbm> jordi: that's what i'm trying to do
<jordi> lbm: if you want to do all at once, you need a tarball, but for now it'll need to include the pot file too
<lbm> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/zh_CN/+upload
<jordi> (this will be fixed I think)
<lbm> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<lbm> i can't really use lauchpad actively if this doesn't work
<jordi> really?
<jordi> carlos, daf: why is lbm getting this?
<jordi> I'm gessing this is happening because you're not a member of the Chinese team and the translation perms are closed
<jordi> an exception should be granted to the product owner though
<lbm> yes, i closed it to get work from committed users
<jordi> lbm: would uploading a tar+zh_CN.tar.gz work in this case? (as a workaround)
<jordi> lbm: maybe you wnt to set it to Structured though
<lbm> jordi: i couldn't see what structured mode gave me
<jordi> in this case, if a language has no ubuntu team assigned, anyone can contribute. But for languages with a team assigned, you can only get translations from team members
<jordi> so in general it's a good idea for your case
<jordi> err, when I said tar+zh_CN.tar.gz, I meant a tar.gz with pot+zh_CN.po
<lbm> yes :)
<lbm> last time bz2 gave me an error, tar.gz worked fine though
<jordi> there's a bug filed about bz2
<lbm> okay, great
<jordi> it's actually a bug in python!
<lbm> "If 'Reviewed', then anybody can make suggestions but only the designated translators can edit or confirm translations."
<lbm> but no 'Reviewed' in the list
<lbm> and no description of 'Structured'
<jordi> where is this?
<lbm> +changetranslators
<lbm> i need to select '(no value)' in the translation group selection for your idea to work, right?
<lbm> oh, nevermind
<lbm> ubuntu translators was linked to all language-specific groups, i forgot
<jordi> ok, so Reviewed = Structured
<jordi> this is a trivial fix, I'll report
<daf> it's reported already
<jordi> daf, carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/6383 is trivial
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6383: "Reviewed vs Structured" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6383
<jordi> oh damn.
<daf> bug 5852
<jordi> I missed it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5852: "+changetranslators advertises non-existent "Reviewed" choice" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/5852
<daf> :)
<daf> sorry, I was a bit slow there
<daf> by the way, what's happening with bug 2022?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2022: "iso-codes is not available for breezy" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Jordi Mallach, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/2022
<daf> maybe the same as inkscape?
<jordi> 98% chances
<jordi> it's always this
<daf> are you able to reassign such bugs to the source package?
<jordi> nope
<jordi> or I wasn't
<daf> :/
<daf> "Request fix: ... In Distribution"
<daf> that's the link I use
<jordi> (medium priority)  	
<jordi> 680. No translation template for tin 
<jordi> so dapper and iso-codes?
<daf> if you can't reassign, we should work out why
<daf> you should be able to
<jordi> let me try
<jordi> dapper + iso-codes?
<daf> ?
<jordi> what to say in that "distribution" link
<jordi> asks me for a distro and a source package
<daf> oh
<daf> ubuntu + iso-codes
<jordi> oh
<daf> while you're at it: bug 3954
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3954: "Tamazight needs adding to Rosetta" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/3954
<jordi> daf: so it got added to iso-codes, but not removed from rosetta
<jordi> is this ok?
<daf> what I do in this situatoin is to Reject the rosetta one
<daf> perhaps it's a bug that you can't reassign a bug from a product to a package
<jordi> hm
<jordi> daf: done
<jordi> daf: replied to 3954
<daf> great, thanks
<lbm> i get a whole lot of timeouts today
<SteveA> lbm: do you have the OOPS codes from them?
<lbm> SteveA: only the last one: OOPS-A646
<lbm> OOPS-A647
<lbm> i tried 4-5 times, still no luck
<lbm> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/da/+translate
<kiko> hello
<kiko> how is everyone?
<SteveA> hi kiko.  how are you?
<sivang> kiko dude!
<SteveA> lbm: i see what the problem is.  it is bug 5751
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug.
<SteveA> lbm: which is a private bug.  basically, it is a performance issue in the code.  Carlos is working on a fix for it.
<lbm> SteveA: okay, i'll try again another day
<SteveA> lbm: well... i may be able to make it work now.  i'll try altering a setting to allow longer queries to happen...
<lbm> SteveA: great, give me a vink and i'll try
<SteveA> lbm: okay, try now
<lbm> SteveA: OOPS-B555
<lbm> OOPS-B557 also
<SteveA> hmm.. i doubled the amount of time it can take.  
<SteveA> let's try something different.  carlos is working on the proper fix, but this will take a while, as it involves designing and writing some code
<SteveA> but, as an interim measure, we could have a mode where we don't display suggestions
<lbm> SteveA: let me know
<SteveA> as that is what is taking all the time
<lbm> oh :)
<kiko> SteveA, that's been suggested before, sounds like a good idea
<SteveA> lbm: i can't do much else today, but i'll try to get something fixed soon
<lbm> great
<kiko> you could disable suggestions by default
<SteveA> sure, we can do that until carlos' proper fix is ready
<SteveA> lbm: i've just been talking with daf, and we're going to try a quick instant fix
<lbm> SteveA: okay, looking forward :)
<SteveA> lbm: please try now
<lbm> SteveA: works, thanks!
<SteveA> great!
<SteveA> kiko: i just hacked the template in production, with daf's help.  we have traded suggestions for lack of timeouts.
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> i'll mail the patch out to the list, for stu to pick up on the next roll out
<kiko> will reduce the issue significantly
<SteveA> and we can talk with carlos later about how the proper fix is going
<daf> is the /+series/foo/+addpotemplate page linked from anywhere?
<kiko> I don't think so
<sabdfl> hey guys, lp.net is timing out for me, any particular reason?
<kiko> sabdfl, network timing out, or site timing out?
<sivang> can I report bzr suspected bugs on lp ? or should I just use bugzilla for that?
<SteveA> sivang: bzr bugs are tracked in launchpad
<sivang> SteveA: ok, thanks.
<sabdfl> kiko: site timing out on rosetta translation pages
<kiko> sabdfl, was this the issue SteveA and daf were discussing above?
<SteveA> many translation pages were timing out.  i've disabled suggestions as a temporary measure to stop pages timing out so much
<SteveA> i've discussed with carlos a proper fix, and he's working on it
<SteveA> sabdfl: if you get a timeout, please paste the OOPS code.  this allows us to check the tracebacks and other debugging information.
<carlos> SteveA, Hi
<SteveA> hi carlos.  i'm talking with daf for about 20 minutes more
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<carlos> SteveA, please, ping me back when you are ready
<SteveA> carlos: i've finished talking with daf. i'm going to take a short break and then maybe we can talk#
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<carlos> I need some help with an SQL query
<carlos> daf, can you help me?
* bradb & # lunch with jbailey
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> carlos: shall we talk on skype?
<SteveA> i'm running it now
<carlos> sure
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> wait, I need to reinstall it
<carlos> I reinstalled the laptop last week
<carlos> it should be fast
<carlos> SteveA, ok, I'm logged in
<jordi> carlos: so when you're done, I have a few pending posts that I wanted you or daf to answer
<kiko> hey jordi 
<jordi> that's the kiko
<jordi> how did it go dude?
<kiko> what's up dude
<kiko> not too bad
<jordi> bastards with vacation
<jordi> daf: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3686 updated
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3686: "System error when admining pot" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Minor, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo http://launchpad.net/bugs/3686
<SteveA> carlos: 
<SteveA> carlos: oops
<SteveA> carlos: i mean, that was a mistake
<Keybuk> I'm not sure "Product Groups" is right
<Keybuk> that brings to mind the Microserf-esque "MS Encarta 2006 Product Group" type thing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2006: "Deactivated memberships should be hidden" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/2006
<kiko> the name is certainly convoluted
<kiko> how did ubugtu match /that/? Seveas?
<Seveas> kiko, MS equals bug perhaps :)
<kiko> really now!
<Seveas> want the truth?
<Seveas> I'm stupid :)
<Seveas> it'll now match any integer
<LarstiQ> 1337?
<Keybuk> what, so if I say I'm 25, born in 1980, live at 15 priorygate way, B9 5nf and my phone number is ... 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25: "New feature: notepad-like box in translations" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/25
<Seveas> no, but 1337
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1980: "Recovering archive from mirror procedure incomplete; need to recreate the .archive-version file" Fix req. for: bazaar (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/1980
<Keybuk> :p
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15: "PO file import errors should be more verbose" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Carlos Perell Marn, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/bugs/15
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1337: "Distro release tasks should include name of distro" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/bugs/1337
<Seveas> @unload Bugtracker
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Seveas> let me fix it :)
<Keybuk>  The reference for this error is OOPS-A786. Please include it in your bug report or email.
<Keybuk> (Timeout error)
<Seveas> ok, fixed
<SteveA> Keybuk: nice big query.  it deserved to time out
<Keybuk> "big query" ?  I just typed my name into the box <g>
<Seveas> Keybuk, well "Scott James Remnant" is quite a big name ;)
<Keybuk> I just typed "Keybuk"
<SteveA> Keybuk: the query in the OOPS report wouldn't fit on your birth certificate
<Keybuk> such a random document than that
* SteveA files a bug
<Keybuk> "this certifies that you were REALLY BORN"
<Keybuk> "surely the fact I'm standing here does that?"
<SteveA> "scott's birth certificate too small"
<Seveas> Keybuk, no, you could have appeared instead of being born ;)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6389
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6389: "people search timed out" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/bugs/6389
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6389
<looksaus> sabdfl, I would like to convince the local chain of fair trade shops (Oxfam Wereldwinkels) to distribute the Ubuntu CD
<looksaus> is this appropriate?
<looksaus> we're speaking of a very tight network of local shops operated by volunteers with a very good community reputation
<looksaus> 206 shops in Flanders, Dutch speaking northern half of Belgium
<looksaus> (or please refer me to the correct person to ask this question to)
<looksaus> they have a quite professional internal distribution system
<kiko> looksaus, maybe contact silbs?
<bradb> jamesh: ping
<sivang> hmm, launchpad wiki coming from webmaster@ubuntu.com makes it hard to distinct it from w.u.c... can it be changed to launchpad@ubuntu.com ?
<sivang> (when sening notifications about subscribed pages)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> hey mpt
<mpt> 2006, wow
<Seveas> 2006 is old news
<mpt> bradb, ping
<bradb> mpt: pong
<mpt> bradb, DuplicateBugHandling is marked as BrainDump + Implemented
<mpt> there needs to be a spec about merging bugs' tasks
<mpt> Would you prefer me to finish the DuplicateBugHandling spec with that stuff included, or start a new spec?
<bradb> mpt: Filling in the existing braindump would be better, IMHO.
<mpt> okie dokie
<sivang> hey mpt 
<mpt> hi sivang 
<sivang> mpt: I trying to make your design reality in glade, it's a pain :-)
<sivang> mpt: glade is acting weird, not displaying frame borders, layout is getting flipped etc..
<kiko> mpt, many people have suggested you produce glade/gazpacho mockups instead of paper drawings..
<sivang> heh
<sivang> kiko: if he had done that, I would had 80% of the work already done, glade is a real pain
<kiko> well, it does require you understand the gtk+ box model
<sivang> I understand it to some good degree I think, but stuff aren't behaving as they should this time..
<sivang> kiko: as you've written kiwi, mind if I ask you some quesiton in glade?
<mpt> kiko, I find Glade/Gazpacho take me 20 times as long as pen and paper too, so that's just redistributing effort, not saving it :-)
<kiko> sivang, sure. 
<sivang> mpt: I appriciate greatly your pen and paper stuff, it really helps to put things in perspective without loosing hair with glade technicalities :)
<sivang> kiko: how do I tell glade to show frame's border? I set it several time to X>0 and nothing happens
* mpt hunts for a product that uses Rosetta
<sivang> mpt: just too bad I didn't have you in my HUB bofs ..
<el-singerl> hi to all
<el-singerl> today I've registered in launchpad and want to help to translate
<el-singerl> english -> german
<el-singerl> now a question: everywhere the following message appers: suggestions are temporarily disabled
<el-singerl> how can i help now to translate ?
<carlos> el-singerl, your suggestions will be stored anyway
<carlos> it's just that we are not showing them atm because we had some performance problems
<el-singerl> but they don't appear
<carlos> we will try to get them fixed next week
<el-singerl> ah ok, I understand
<sivang> el-singerl: talk to your locoteam admin to approve you as a translator , then you could translate directly without just adding suggestions, but I imagine this can take a while until they see youre translations are good
<el-singerl> so if i translate now, all message are saved anyhow
<carlos> el-singerl, yes
<mdke> sure, they are suggestions
<sivang> el-singerl: s/locoteam admin/launchpad translator team admin/
<el-singerl> k, i understand
<el-singerl> thx
<el-singerl> I'll contact my locoteam admin
<mpt> so suggestions are turned off?
<mpt> but I'm still getting timeouts
<mpt> odd
<jordi> carlos: so that's it? carlos, I was waiting for your return to answer this question.
<jordi> carlos: so, when people ask where to find a list of translatable software for my language, what do I say?
<carlos> jordi, really?
<jordi> (and, does it work?)
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/lang_code
<carlos> jordi, dapper is not ready
<carlos> and it works but has bugs
<carlos> timeouts and some missing templates if there is no translation at all
<carlos> for your language
<jordi> ok, so that's what I was seeing
<jordi> is there a plan to fix that "missing templates" bug? it's pretty bad, people can't find out what to translate
<mpt> BjornT, ping
<carlos> jordi, yes, but not sure when.. SteveA and daf are working on the bugs priorities
<BjornT> hi mpt 
<carlos> jordi, btw... are you aware of the new page at https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports ?
<carlos> jordi, the wiki page is now deprecated
<jordi> carlos: too aware, I need to talk to you about it too
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> ok
<jordi> because the first day I used it I goofed quite a bit
<jordi> carlos: yes
<carlos> jordi, goofed?
<jordi> fucked up, because I really didn't know how it worked
<jordi> (and in the end, uploaded a hebrew translation as greek)
<carlos> oh
<carlos> I saw your email
<carlos> right
<carlos> please, feel free to file bugs with suggestions to improve it
<carlos> you must be as productive as possible with that page
<carlos> that's the main point behind it
<carlos> hmm, seems like we have some problems there with some entries that are stalled...
<carlos> wtf...
<janimo> jordi, I moved over here
<jordi> carlos: I need a basic guide of how I am supposed to work with it
<jordi> janimo: great, better
<carlos> jordi, the first table has the headers wrong
<jordi> carlos: ok, so janimo and Burgwork are discussing how mature launchpad/rosetta is for xfce
<carlos> I will fix it with hte next production upload
<janimo> well I have no experience with rosetta
<carlos> janimo, hi
<jordi> carlos: I have in mind the problems that the Plone guys have encountered -- mostly permissions
<janimo> I know xfce have an i18n team using po files and committers to their svn
<janimo> but nothing more
<janimo> I wanted to know if it would be too early for me going to them and asking if they want to test rosetta
<janimo> carlos, hi :)
<carlos> jordi, you should talk then with SteveA and daf to set those bugs as high priority so we fixed them as soon as possible
<jordi> janimo: currently rosetta will provide an "easy way" of getting work available for contributors, and an easy way of getting it done.
<Burgwork> janimo, what about moving a smaller team onto to rosetta, or a small app
<janimo> Burgwork, ok with me but I have no control over any xfce development
<el-singerl> whois seveas
<janimo> was just thinking about mailing them about rosetta and anyone jump on it if seems ok
<Seveas> el-singerl, I am seveas ;)
<mpt> Interface design bugbear #4677: People who use "option" to mean anything at all. "There should be a Quit option under the File option." "There are only ten options on the Rosetta page, there should be twenty."
<janimo> and want to make sure first they don't flame me for pithing something not quite ready ;)
<janimo> pitching
<jordi> Burgwork, janimo: in my experience, cases like yours could find problems if you need that only a few selected people work on the translations, this is because right now you guys wouldn't be able to create the XFce <language> Translators teams, you rely on launchpad admins for that.
<Burgwork> janimo, are the xfce pots already in rosetta?
<jordi> so, that's the first thing you want to answer.
<janimo> Burgwork, nope
<Burgwork> janimo, I would get them up there first
<Burgwork> then ask some of the key people to take a look
<janimo> I guess that is independent of the rest of xfce i18n work right, it's a read-only thing 
<jordi> there are old versions of them, included in the Hoary distro
<carlos> jordi, well, that's not a big issue, it's a matter of document that they need to ask us to create the team
<carlos> until we add a way to do it by their own
<jordi> carlos: from mailman/plone experience, imposing so many "admin request" barriers is cumbersome for them
<jordi> that's one of the things plone guys complained about
<janimo> Burgwork, I intended to get them in a while ago but then thought I'd wait for bzr imports instead of bazaar one in LP
<jordi> but yes, they could start like this
<jordi> carlos: also, can normal users move products to product groups and so on?
<jordi> xfce would need a product group
<janimo> jordi, I assume first I need to make that product group
<carlos> jordi, no idea
<janimo> again I was waiting for svn->bzr imports
<janimo> any ETA on that?
<carlos> jordi, I know the 'admin request' is no ideal
<carlos> jordi, but it's a matter of decide if what we have now is better than what they have
<carlos> jordi, while we fix that issue
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> they need to decide that
<janimo> ok, I'll look around on their i18n list and ask if they are willing to consider it, maybe coming here and discuss with you guys if they have questions
<carlos> janimo, no idea, sorry. You should ask lifeless or jblack 
<janimo> did projects which started using rosetta see notable benefits?
<jordi> janimo: that'd be better.
<janimo> more up-todate translations etc?
<jordi> janimo: I plan doing a survey to see how successful it's been. Of course, rosetta is in constant improvement
<jordi> so the very early adopters might have had troubles at the beginning which are now resolved, etc.
<janimo> well of course web 2.0 style ;)
<jordi> janimo: I know many are happy because they hopped in with no translations, and suddenly they had a dozen
<janimo> cool
<janimo> so if some xfce people turn out to be interested I assume they can come here for a rosetta crash course right?
<mpt> BjornT, would you be able to fill in the last of the implementation section in FormLayout soonish?
* mpt thinks crashing Rosetta isn't difficult enough to need a course ;-)
<janimo> AFAIK the main benefit of rosetta lowering the contrib barrier, so translators do not need to know about gettext & co right?
<jordi> janimo: yes
<jordi> janimo: that's the main goal
<janimo> so I know what I tell them if the say they can manage just fine with the current setup :)
<janimo> and in this case the permission problem you mentioned would prevent some people from translating?
<janimo> I did not quite get that 
<BjornT> mpt: sure. i'll try to get it done this week.
<carlos> janimo, not really, it will introduce a small delay until they can start translating
<janimo> acceptable I guess
<sivang> night all
<janimo> night sivang
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<carlos> sivang, night!
<adn> kiko: it works!
<adn> thank you
<carlos> lifeless, is there any problem with pqm? the website with the queue gives a "Bad gateway" error
<kiko> yeah, it seems broken
<carlos> kiko, btw, hi!, how was your end of year?
<mpt> Hmm, time to get reaccustomed to working while everyone else is asleep :-)
<Burgwork> mpt, you back at home?
<mpt> Have been since the 23rd
<mpt> but was on leave from the 25th
<kiko> carlos, yeah, was okay -- rested, mainly
<Burgwork> mpt, needed to do christmas with the GF?
<mpt> Burgwork, no, with the family ... I was and am still 14000 km away from the GF
<kiko> I think you are actually farther away than you were
<mpt> definitely
<mpt> before Christmas I was only 7700 km away
<mpt> 1.5 hours to merge rocketfuel, ugh
#launchpad 2007-01-01
<sunset_newbie> hello?
<chanakya> Hi all ,Could someone help me for  Translation team in launchpad
<paulproteus> Is anyone else having trouble signing in to Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> paulproteus: in what way? https works fine
<paulproteus> Let me try once more, hold on a sec, this time with LiveHTTPHeaders.
<paulproteus> I do a POST to https://launchpad.net/+login , and it asks me to set a cookie and does HTTP/1.x 303 See Other https://launchpad.net/ , but I don't appear to be logged in.
<paulproteus> Like the upper-right corner still says "Not logged in".
<LarstiQ> got cookies enabled?
<mdke> any noises been made about fixing bugmail?
<LarstiQ> mdke: it's still too early, I expect noise tomorrow at the earliest
<mdke> ok, fingers crossed
<mdke> pretty unfortunate bug
<mdke> i would have thought lots of projects would have had quite a bit of activity over the vacation period
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> I haven't seen a lot of reports on this though
<mdke> any idea how it got missed during the testing phrase before rollouts?
<LarstiQ> and I must say the bazaar project wasn't very active the last week
<LarstiQ> mdke: I don't know if it is caused by a bug in the most recent rollout
<mdke> well, it's a bug anyhow
<LarstiQ> it could be something long standing falling over
<LarstiQ> mdke: my best bet is that Murphey chose it to happen now because no one is present to fix it
<mdke> guess so. That's free software :(
<LarstiQ> happens in non-free software too, trust me
<mdke> I'll take your word for it
<mdke> argh. Team descriptions can't contain cliccable urls?
* mdke moves swiftly to the bugtracker
#launchpad 2007-01-02
<paulproteus> LarstiQ, Apparently I'm dumb and did, in fact, have cookies disabled.
<paulproteus> Thanks for the sanity-check. (-:
<LarstiQ> paulproteus: glad to be of help :)
<carlos> morning!
<lifeless> SteveA: arouond ?
<SteveA> lifeless: yes, on phone
<SteveA> lifeless: 30 mins left
<lifeless> SteveA: I've mailed you w.r.t. the proposed bzr sprint in amsterdam. To arrange travel I need to follow up on that asap.
<lifeless> SteveA: so please ping me when you are off the phone
<SteveA> ok
<aa_> hi, if I set an email address as a contact address for a team do team members still get bug reports etc?
<lifeless> no
<cprov> good morning !
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<elmo> is there really no way to jump to a given support ticket number?
<SteveA> elmo: I dunno, but that would be kinda weird.
<SteveA> elmo: ah, you mean like from a global support ticket number?
<elmo> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> elmo: I don't know of a page for that, but please file a bug on it, and get matthewrevell to mark it with the tag for Fix-it Friday so it can be fixed this friday
<SteveA> matthewrevell: what's the tag we use for FiF ?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: I thought "FiF" might be too obscure, and was thinking that "quick-fix" might not be appropriate for all bugs. Does "friday-fix" sound okay?
<matthewrevell> Or the alternative was "bite-size", to show it's a manageable fix.
<SteveA> fix-it-friday sounds okay to me
<SteveA> I mean, not hard to remember
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Cool.
<geser> where should a bug about out-of-date of Contents-$arch.gz files on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/ be filed?
<Fujitsu> Is there a bug filed anywhere about the lack of bug mail since Friday?
<elmo> lifeless: ping?
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<SteveA> Fujitsu: I don't know about a bug being filed, but that's a good idea.  We're working on the problem, and I expect it'll be fixed, with old mail caught up, within the next day or so.
<aa_> should bug comments be sent to the bug-contact (in this case team) email address?
<aa_> oh bugmail isn't happening!
<Hobbsee> aa_: it usually does
<kiko> morning there
* kiko frowns at all this email
<Hobbsee> hey kiko!
<elmo> SteveA: bug 77683 is the support tracker thing we talked about earlier, FWIW
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77683 in launchpad "no way to jump to a support ticket by number" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77683
<SteveA> matthewrevell: are we using fix-it-friday as the tag name?
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Yes, that sounds best to me.
<SteveA> matthewrevell: https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<SteveA> matthewrevell: please add it as a proposed tag on that page
<SteveA> and you can start using it immediately
<SteveA> I'll tag elmo's bug
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Done
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Shall I add it to the meeting agenda?
<matthewrevell> to discuss the tag, that is
<SteveA> no, there's a standard section for it (and if that's not there, I'll add it)
<matthewrevell> okay
<gnomefreak> has the bug mail been fixed?
<gnomefreak> or atleast a know issue?
<matthewrevell> gnomefreak: Hi - the bug mail notifications issue is being worked on this week and we hope to have the fix rolled-out towards the end of the week
<gnomefreak> matthewrevell: ty
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: then we'll complain about masses of bugmail :P
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: :-) Ah, there's no pleasing some people, eh?
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: true that.  mind you, if we could get spamassassin run on hte @ubuntu.com email addresses, and filter out the worst of the spam, then i'd be happier :P
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: I used to forward my @ubuntu.com email to Gmail and let it's spam filter worry about it. Sorted most of it straight away. jono might be one to badger about spam filtering on the forwarders though.
<matthewrevell> s/it's/its
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: i'm attempting to do that.  still getting spammed.
* Hobbsee isnt sure she's not broken LP, actually.
* Hobbsee might badger jono
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: When you say "spam", do you literally mean all the viagra stuff, or is it unexpected email from Launchpad?
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: viagra, etc
<matthewrevell> matthewrevell: Ah. If it's viagra then Jono is always your best bet :)
<matthewrevell> Oops, I meant Hobbsee of course
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> right
<matthewrevell> :-)
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: He'll be able to ask the sysadmins if  they can help.
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: I imagine there are good reasons, though, why spam filtering isn't already in place on those addresses, but it's worth asking.
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: yeah, true that.
<nikkius> Happy New Year all
<matthewrevell> nikkius: And to you too!
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<LarstiQ> moin
<LarstiQ> good to see some activity here again :)
<SteveA> kiko: talk to me
<somerville32> How do I attach a CVE to a bug report?
<somerville32> The option seems to have disappeared.
<markvandenborre> is there a way to remove a release series from a project in launchpad?
<salty-horse> hi. why does this page show 0 bugs <https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gedit/+bugs> while this one <https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bugs> shows them all? bugs can't be filed for specific ubuntu releases.. it's a bit confusing
<TheGods> cos they're not marked for edgy ;)
<salty-horse> but for the casual bug submitter it would seem there are no open bugs
<lifeless> elmo: pong
<elmo> lifeless: -ENOMATTERNOW
<lifeless> elmo: ok
<WebMaven> SteveA: ping
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<SteveA> WebMaven: hi
<SteveA> win 74
<thumper> morning mpt
<mpt> hi thumper, hi SteveA 
#launchpad 2007-01-03
<mdke> if I see a Launchpad bug and think that I know a good person to take a look at it, is it ok for me to assign the bug to that person, even if I don't work on launchpad?
<mdke> mpt: on the basis that you are that person, if you're around, the question is for you
<LarstiQ> it has been to long since I filed bugs on launchpad-bazaar
<LarstiQ> but I _think_ I'd assign them to ddaa
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> better not to assign them
<ddaa> and let the developers do it
<mdke> the thing is, subscribing takes more clicks
* mdke is very lazy
* ddaa reads the scrollback
<ddaa> in my experience, randomly assigning bugs to people is a good way for the bug to be ignored
* mdke kicks his laziness and uses subscribe instead
<ddaa> because the person whose it is assigned to knows it has not be assigned after discussion, etc.
<ddaa> and everybody else thinks the assignee knows what's up...
<mdke> subscribing is ok?
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> if you expect a reply from a specific person, better to write an email with a link to the bug
<ddaa> a hand-written email is much more effective than anything else
<mdke> hmm
<ddaa> if you are lazy, better to let the bug triaging work normally
<mdke> and what's the point of the "subscribe someone else" then?
<ddaa> devs routinely the bugs mailing list to know about new bug
<ddaa> It's needed sometime
<ddaa> like "joe: I'm going to file a bug about it!"
<ddaa> "tom: okay please subscribe me"
<mdke> oh well. Pardon me mpt, I already subscribed you
<ddaa> especially useful when there is not a bugs ML as for launchpad
<thumper> mdke, I agree with ddaa on this, a personal email would make me look at it
<mdke> thumper: don't you look at bugmail? afaics, that's a very good use of the "subscribe someone else" feature, to ask people's opinions on bugs where that person is well equipped to comment
<mdke> in this case, I know Matthew reads his bugmail from bitter experience
<mdke> ;)
<mdke> moot point of course, while it's not working, but still.
<thumper> mdke, nope not at this point in time
<thumper> I probably should
<mdke> heh
<mdke> thumper: btw I just looked at your personal page, and saw that you had to force your MSN/Yahoo details into "IRC", do you know if a bug is open about that?
<mdke> I might file one, I'm in a bug filing mood today
<thumper> mdke, go for it, I don't know of any right now
<mdke> alrighty
<mdke> (bug 77758)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77758 in launchpad "Person page has no option for instant messaging protocols other than IRC/Jabber" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77758
<mpt> mdke, subscribing me to a Launchpad bug will only result in me receiving two notifications of each change to it instead of one :-)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Developer meeting: Thu 4 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Bhaskar> hello everybody
<Bhaskar> who know about schooltool translation pls help me
<Rinchen> Bhaskar, http://www.schooltool.org/documentation/translating-schooltool.org
<Rinchen> i.e. Tom Hoffman would be a good choice
<Bhaskar> Rinchen: i go through this link, create templet and create .po file
<Bhaskar> Rinchen:then i convert .mo, compile tool but can not get success to translate in all why
<Rinchen> are you using https://launchpad.net/products/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool  ?
<Rinchen> and doing a rosetta import?
<Rinchen> I am showing that the Napali translation is done except for 1 item.
<Bhaskar> rinchen: i have done this translation in rosetta
<Rinchen> excellent, and I just fixed your 1 todo item so it's now at 100%
<Bhaskar> Rinchen: then i download .po and .mo file from there and compile schooltool but i can success partially
<Rinchen> try it again.
<Rinchen> I fixed one error.
<Bhaskar> Rinchen: i have many try
<Rinchen> You can also post the compile error in pastebin or post to the mailing list.
<Bhaskar> Rinchen:no error occours while make update-translation
<Rinchen> so it's a program compile error? I have to send you back to Tom Hoffman again.
<Rinchen> Sorry I can't be of more help.
<Bhaskar> Rinchen: i think schoolBell and schooltool both .mo & .po file both compile simultaneously
<Bhaskar> Rinchen: there is any relation in schoolbell and schooltool for translation?
<Rinchen> I do not know for certain but I would think yes. Schoolbell is one of the 4 applications that make up Schooltool
<violot> Is there a Beryl Product on Launchpad?!
<violot> I don't see one :'(
<Hobbsee> they run their own bugtracker, i believe
<violot> Aww, darn.
<violot> Thanks.
<carlos> morning!
<matthewrevell> carlos: morning :)
<mdke> mpt: even worse. Go ahead and unsubscribe, sorry
<mdke> morning carlos, matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> mdke: hi :)
<mdke> how are you?
<mpt> mdke, one day such subscriptions will be managed in Launchpad, instead of by mailing lists, so it will be obvious whether someone is already watching a bug
<mdke> mpt: nice
<mpt> and we'll all have ponies!
<mdke> you can have mine
<stub> I'll take Launchpad down soon for a production rollout. Downtime should be only a  few minutes
<mdke> oh wow, is that email coming back?
<Fujitsu> Ooh! Email!
<Fujitsu> Will all the old email come with it, or is that still some time away?
<mdke> hang on, he hasn't said yes yet
<stub> email fix hasn't been done yet
<mpt> and Top Men are considering how to handle the backlog in a non-diluvian fashion.
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes time for a code update. Estimated downtime is under 10 minutes.
<matthewrevell> Howdy chaps. A Launchpad user has complained that he receives an email each time he makes a change to a bug. He says that he knows he made the change, so does not need an email. Is there a way he can opt out of email about things he has done, whilst still receiving notification of what others have done?
<carlos> matthewrevell: I don't think that possible atm
<carlos> matthewrevell: I don't think that's possible atm
<matthewrevell> carlos: Do you think it's worth me adding it to tomorrow's meeting agenda?
<carlos> matthewrevell: that's something bugzilla has and I'm sure someone already complained about it
<carlos> matthewrevell: let me check whether there is a bug report for such feature (once launchpad is back to life)
<matthewrevell> carlos: cool, thanks
<carlos> matthewrevell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/548
<carlos> matthewrevell: It's accepted so I guess the only discussion is whether its priority should be higher
<matthewrevell> carlos: Yeah. How is the priority decided upon?
<carlos> matthewrevell: it's up to the developer, managers and people request
<carlos> if there is a lot of people asking for it, we give higher priority
<matthewrevell> carlos: Thanks. I'll tag it as fix-it-friday.
<carlos> check it first with BjornT
<carlos> I'm not sure whether it could be fixed in one day
<matthewrevell> ok
<lifeless> can someone ensure ddaa knows gnome has switched to svn?
<LarstiQ> I haven't seen him mention it
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> I'm going to sleep soon though
<lifeless> :)
<LarstiQ> I'll let him know
<mpt> SteveA, I don't get three conflicts, I get 15
<lifeless> LarstiQ: thanks!
<cprov> good morning.
<carlos> cprov: morning!
<SteveA> mpt: wow. 
<SteveA> mpt: maybe use my branch and merge into that?
<mpt> SteveA, I mailed you the results
<mpt> but I'm going to bed now
<mpt> I resolved the conflicts, anyway
<mpt> push hasn't finished yet, though, try in ~20 minutes
<SteveA> mpt: thanks, got the email.  I'll try in 30 mins, and I'll fix the other problem you mentioned.
<carlos> ddaa: hi
<carlos> ddaa: lifeless asked us to note to you that GNOME migrate to SVN
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> I think I might go for a week long trek in the desert...
<ddaa> Oh, actually I have one booked next week!
<carlos> ddaa: ;-)
<ddaa> I'll figure out what the gnome transition means when I come back...
<ddaa> I guess it will just mean that all cvs.gnome.org imports (lots of) will be obsolete
<LarstiQ> ddaa: what desert are you visiting?
<ddaa> The only desert that be, man :)
<ddaa> Going to the Great Western Erg
<ddaa> in Morocco
<LarstiQ> sweet
<ddaa> the nice thing...
* LarstiQ has gone without deserts for far too long.
<ddaa> is that people will be able to use bzr-svn on gnome...
<ddaa> lotsa sweetness
<ddaa> LarstiQ: been to the Great Eastern Erg in Tunisia two years ago.
<ddaa> lots of sand and dunes
<ddaa> very refreshing for the mind
<ddaa> also, since we're going very much out of season
* LarstiQ lived in Oman for five years
<carlos> ddaa: what's the status of bzr-svn ?
<carlos> is it usable?
<ddaa> we do not get to see much noisy-tourists-in-4x4
<ddaa> so one last year... while we were treading with our camels...
<ddaa> was... weird...
<ddaa> carlos: cannot say for you
<LarstiQ> ddaa: weird? :)
<ddaa> carlos: I know jelmer has been very active lately
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> carlos: so it's a safe bet to say it's getting better :)
<carlos> :-P
<LarstiQ> 23:21:33 <jelmer> ik had niets gepland maar bzr-svn is wel echt ver gevorderd opeens :-)
<LarstiQ> 23:21:50 <jelmer> ken geen repositories meer die nog failen
<ddaa> LarstiQ: like... "what the fuck are are they doing!?? Storm in 4x4, take pics, storm out. In about the time it takes us to walk up and down two dunes..."
<LarstiQ> 'I had nothing planned but bzr-svn did advance a lot suddenly' 'Don't know any repositories anymore that fail'
<carlos> LarstiQ: that sounds like really good news!
<LarstiQ> carlos: prove him wrong with a failing repository! ;)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: thanks for translating, at first I thought this quote was about herring sandwiches.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: :P
<LarstiQ> the biggest problem I have with bzr-svn is the branching scheme, but that ties in with people getting the same revisions in different conversions, and meh
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I do not think there's any way around it until bzr has more direct support for file copy
<ddaa> The biggest problem I have with bzr-svn is that deterministic revision ids scare me.
<LarstiQ> it's a very useful property, but I don't oversee all the implications
<ddaa> With Arch already, it was a screwed proposition, but it was not much of problem because people tended not to duplicate baz-import work in practice.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: that's precisely the problem
<ddaa> it's very powerful, and most people do not understand the implications
<ddaa> so I fully expect that people will be screwing around with bzr-svn and fuck up
<ddaa> I bet, the first time we see an email about bzr complaining of inconsistent/corrupt repository data, it will be because of bzr-svn.
<ddaa> or rather, because of somebody hacking carelessly on bzr-svn
<LarstiQ> git does this nicely by being "the same" if the content matches
<ddaa> which prevents things like bzr-svn from being efficient in the first place
<LarstiQ> ddaa: oh, I've seen corrupt repository data before :)
<ddaa> I mean, a user asking on the mailing list, with panick in his eyes.
<ddaa> Not people who hack repository formats for fun over breakfast.
* LarstiQ nods
<matthewrevell> Is Matsubara due to be around today?
<Hobbsee> WHEE!!!!
<Hobbsee> bugmail for teams is there again
<aa_> now *that's* what I call bugmail!
<Hobbsee> yup
<aa_> 44! how active are we, huh!
<aa_> thanks guys
<static> hello
* Hobbsee waves
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<matthewrevell> Yannig: Hello Yannig
<Yannig> I have a little problem :)
<matthewrevell> Yannig: Perhaps I can help :)
<Yannig> I try to upload translations and it tells me the Launchpad header is not in the file
<matthewrevell> Hmm, just a moment.
<Yannig> All I did is: downloading the file, changing the filename, translating with gtranslator and changing the header (via gtranslator), nothing more
<Yannig> Last year, this problem could be solved by remplacing ++ by + but it seems the problem is different now
<matthewrevell> Yannig: Before I find a developer, are you sure the Launchpad header is in the file?
<Yannig> Let me copy paste it :)
<matthewrevell> ok
<Yannig> # Occitan (post 1500) translation for gtranslator
<Yannig> # Copyright (c) (c) 2006 Canonical Ltd, and Rosetta Contributors 2006
<Yannig> # This file is distributed under the same license as the gtranslator package.
<Yannig> # Yannig MARCHEGAY (Kokoyaya)  <yannig@marchegay.org>, 2006.
<Yannig> # , fuzzy
<Yannig> # 
<Yannig> # 
<Yannig> msgid ""
<Yannig> msgstr ""
<Yannig> "Project-Id-Version: gtranslator\n"
<Yannig> "Report-Msgid-Bugs-To: \n"
<Yannig> "POT-Creation-Date: 2006-06-19 20:15+0000\n"
<Yannig> "PO-Revision-Date: 2007-01-03 12:09+0100\n"
<Yannig> "Last-Translator: Yannig MARCHEGAY (Kokoyaya)  <yannig@marchegay.org>\n"
<Yannig> "Language-Team: Occitan (post 1500) <ubuntu-l10n-oci@lists.ubuntu.com>\n"
<Yannig> "MIME-Version: 1.0\n"
<Yannig> "Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8\n"
<Yannig> "Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit\n"
<Yannig> "Plural-Forms: nplurals=2; plural=(n > 1);"
<Nafallo> Yannig: please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org next time :-)
<Yannig> Ups, sorry :(
<matthewrevell> carlos: Yannig here has a problem with uploading a translation. Rosetta tells him that the Launchpad header isn't in the file. Are you able to help?
<carlos> matthewrevell: sure
<carlos> Yannig: let me read...
<carlos> Yannig: you are missing the export header added by Rosetta
<carlos> Yannig: where did you get that file from ?
<Yannig> I went to the online translation page, I clicked Download, I downloaded from the link in my webmail and that's it
<carlos> Yannig: hmmm, which program did you use to edit it?
<Yannig> gtranslator
<carlos> Yannig: could you give me the link from where you got the file? (the one you got by email)
<Yannig> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5579424/oc.po for example
<carlos> Yannig: ok, gtranslator is broken
<Yannig> Humpf
<carlos> Yannig: until they fix it (I'm going to file a bug)
<Yannig> Can I copy-paste Launchpad header so as to upload my translation or is that too late?
<carlos> you have two options, change your editor, or add by hand the header: X-Rosetta-Export-Date
<carlos> a you get it from Launchpad/Rosetta
<carlos> Yannig: just copy it and it will work
<carlos> Yannig: don't change the timestamp, it's just a way to detect conflicts if someone changed a translation after you downloaded the file
<Yannig> Fair enough
<carlos> just copy it as you got it
<carlos> Yannig: thanks for the info
<carlos> let me file the bug in gtranslator and will give you hte link
<matthewrevell> carlos: Thanks for your help.
<carlos> matthewrevell: np
<carlos> Yannig: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392323
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 392323 in general "Gtranslator removes all custom headers" [Normal,Unconfirmed]   - Assigned to ross@golder.org
<Yannig> What should I do with it? Confirming it o just following?
<carlos> Yannig: follow it
<carlos> Yannig: just in case you are interested
<carlos> ;-)
<Yannig> Thanks :)
* carlos -> lunch
<Nafallo> hi! how do packages end up on ~nafallo/+packages? :-)
<Nafallo> I miss gajim :-P
<robbyflobby> hi
<Yannig> carlos: I added "X-Rosetta-Export-Date: 2006-12-15 14:48++0000\n" in the header but Launchpad still does not accept my import :(
<Yannig> Ups, sorry, the import I'm talking about was yesterday :(
<static> matthewrevell: should I be choosing work for Fix-it-Friday based on the Fix-it-Friday tags, or can I choose other bugs?
<matthewrevell> static: If you spot bugs that you think would be good candidates for FiF, it'd be cool if you could tag them fix-it-friday. It's just a way to help keep track of what people might work on for FiF, rather than saying what should be worked on.
<static> matthewrevell: ok, that makes sense
<carlos> Yannig: there is an extra '+' char (my fault, it was fixed before Christmas)
<Yannig> carlos: Sorry, it was a mistake from me. Launchpad sent me a notification about an import 18 hours ago so it should be nice now :)
<carlos> Yannig: cool ;-)
<kiko> hello hello
<Yannig> Hello kiko :)
<Yannig> Ups carlos, not so nice :(
<LarstiQ> hi kiko
<kiko> what's up
<Yannig> I added "X-Rosetta-Export-Date: 2006-12-15 14:48++0000\n" in the header but We didn't import it because you didn't get it from Rosetta or
<Yannig> you removed the tag we put in the files exported from Rosetta. :(
<kiko> I think that bug was actually fixed
<Yannig> kiko: Some mess with gtranslator but carlos explained me how to fix it
<carlos> Yannig: remove the extra '+' char
<carlos> Yannig: that's enough
<Yannig> Ups, thanks :)
<carlos> Yannig: we were exporting bad timestamps for a week, so it's only needed for files that were exported more than two weeks ago
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<carlos> kiko: he's adding the header by hand to files exported some time ago
<kiko> ah
<Yannig> Some time ago = beginning of week :P
<carlos> Yannig: well, if you have the '++' chars, it cannot be from this week
<carlos> otherwise, we had a regression...
<Yannig> I may have made a copy-paste from an older file then
<carlos> Yannig: could you confirm it, please?
<Yannig> Fair enough
<Yannig> carlos: Yes, you're right, there's no more problem :)
<carlos> Yannig: cool. thanks for checking it
<mdke_> good job on getting email working guys
<SteveA> thanks mdke_.  stuart came up with a creative solution to the problem for now
<SteveA> but we still need to fix an underlying issue
<mdke_> cool
<popey> umm
<popey> I am getting two mails for every one from launchpad...
<popey> ..is that a known problem?
<mdke_> I had a few emails more than once as well, but only a few
<kiko> popey, two for the price of one? 
<popey> same message being sent twice
<popey> is this the right place to report the problem?
<mdke_> yes, kiko was just joking
<kiko> SteveA, mdke_: is there a known problem that I don't know about?
<popey> :)
<mdke_> kiko: you tell us
<popey> does someone want the full headered mails sent to them for analysis?
<kiko> popey, yeah, please forward the pair to kiko@canonical.com
* mdke_ has deleted his
<mdke_> I had three of some, I think
<popey> ok
<kiko> wow
<kiko> popey, are they absolutely identical?
<kiko> or are times and so on different?
<popey> they are identical up to the point when they leave the first box 
<popey> which would make sense
<popey> sent, from alan@popey.com
<popey> if you want more pairs just ask
<popey> I have "a few"
<popey> they are from the support ticket system, if it's useful for you to know, it started happening this morning, and last night i merged two accounts on launchpad
<kiko> thanks popey.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> that definitely should not happen as we only email your preferred email address
<popey> indeed
<popey> and i ditched the old email address
<kiko> bizarre squared
<popey> both are to: the same address anyway
<kiko> but I'll look into it
<popey> thanks kiko 
<popey> off to put daughter to bed, back in 30
<mdke_> popey: grab me when you get back
<popey> wilco
<mdke_> ty
<LarstiQ> I can manually enter https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+filebug-advanced, but could I set a preference to always get the complicated form when filing bugs on bzr?
<kiko> LarstiQ, not yet you can't. how could we set that preference, though?
<LarstiQ> very good question
<kiko> maybe have something like [/]  Always use the complicated file-a-bug form at the end of the form?
<LarstiQ> Well, for non products/bzr, I'd like some guided filing
<mdke_> what's the difference between advanced and simple? That looks pretty simply already
<kiko> right
<kiko> so
<kiko>   [/]  Always use the complicated file-a-bug form for Bazaar (upstream)
<kiko> perhaps?
<LarstiQ> but for that specific product (one of which I'm a member of the registrant), I a) have a good idea of the bugs there b) manually check before filing a bug anyway
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> LarstiQ, do you find it irksome that the list of matching bugs doesn't include the status?
* LarstiQ takes a look at the guided form
<mdke_> I think that guided form is seriously awesome. I've never seen it on any other bug managers, it's my favourite Launchpad feature. I don't see the point of any other type of form, tbh, it's just one extra click.
<mdke_> sorry if it seems out of line for me to jump into this conversation
<kiko> no, I appreciate the comment
<LarstiQ> kiko: yes, that does add an extra step 
<kiko> I however get bothered when using it for launchpad
<LarstiQ> mdke_: it's rather hard to be out of line when jumping into one of my conversations :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: my problem was different though
<kiko> because I can't easily check if the bug is one that was fixed 100 years ago 
<mdke_> thanks for reassuring me
<Seveas> kiko, ubugtu is broken because lp.net/malone/$bugid/+text no longer works :/
<mdke_> kiko: the solution is to add the status to the list, rather than provide a different form though, IMO
<LarstiQ> kiko: Since I check the reported bugs first when investigating an issue, having to go through it again is double effort.
<kiko> mdke_, yeah, same here!
<mdke_> you don't have to read it :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: I _could_ learn to search by trying to file a bug first, but that feels wrong
<kiko> I'll fix that.
<Seveas> kiko, ubugtu is now fixed
<kiko> Seveas, just the URL changearound? sorry for not notifying
<LarstiQ> kiko: and I don't have enough trust I'm seeing all the bugs
<Seveas> but no irc notifications will be given for mail received since it's been working again
<LarstiQ> kiko: also, I don't always write the summary first :)
<kiko> LarstiQ, you'd like to see more bugs in the list?
<Seveas> because ubugtu registered those as already seen befor launchpad errored out
<kiko> Seveas, that's life. no worries. :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: if for guided it gives the best matching bugs, then no, it should not be needed.
<LarstiQ> However, not trusting the search feature just yet, I'd like to see every single bug that I can think of
* LarstiQ usually tries several terms
<LarstiQ> kiko: if launchpad were able to DWIW, then I'd be happy ;)
<mdke_> I would have thought you're quite likely to enter the same terms in the Bug summary that you would enter into a search box... so as long as the search mechanism works, you should be ok, right?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: I don't trust the search mechanism :)
<mdke_> but then you don't trust the regular search mechanism either, right?
<mdke_> so you read all reported bugs before filing?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: true, it's still stupid there. But it returns all the results, and I can try different terms untill I'm satisfied I've had all likely candidates
<kiko> LarstiQ has "issues"
* LarstiQ has lots of "issues"
<mdke_> don't we all :)
<LarstiQ> mdke_: I read all the summaries of the normal search for a couple of relevant terms, yes.
<mdke_> ok, so if you enter those relevant terms in the bug summary, which would seem reasonable to me, you'll see em
<mdke_> changing the subject briefly, what's the average response time for LP support requests?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: ah, but the guided form limits the number of bugs returned. And I think the search does not work well with more than one term
<kiko> mdke_, it's pretty bad over the holidays, but pretty good otherwise :)
<mdke_> kiko: that kinda changes my question to "what's pretty good"
<mdke_> a week, a month, etc
<kiko> LarstiQ, so what if we listed more bugs, or offered a link to list all bugs?
<kiko> (for those terms)
<kiko> mdke_, a few days.
<kiko> at most
<mdke_> kiko: ouch. Mine is very forgotten then. Maybe you can poke someone about it: ticket 2796 (I posted to lp-users about it too, but had no reply)
* mdke_ kicks Ubugtu 
<kiko> does Ubugtu know about tickets?
<mdke_> guess not
* mdke_ kicks Utickettu
<LarstiQ> kiko: that would leave the unnatural feeling, doing a +filebug when what I initially want to do is only investigate if it's already filed
<LarstiQ> but that's very cosmetic
<kiko> mdke_, I don't know how product series are to be deleted. this is something that SteveA and stub need to sort out, really
<LarstiQ> kiko: how about changing the order?
<kiko> LarstiQ, well.. yes. I think having a sticky pref for using the complicated form is not bad
<kiko> LarstiQ, changing what order?
<mdke_> kiko: I'll bug them, thanks
<LarstiQ> kiko: first the search part of guided, and then the option of filing a bug
<mdke_> SteveA: still here?
<kiko> LarstiQ, well.. that's how it works already. :-)
<kiko> you might not feel comfortable with it yet, but that can change with time!
<LarstiQ> kiko: if I +filebug from a search, it _still_ walks me through it's own search part
<SteveA> mdke_: no.
<SteveA> mdke_: I'm cooking up one of fabbione's special pasta recipes
<SteveA> thanks fabbione 
<mdke_> maybe have a checkbox on the first page of the guided form |x| I've performed a rigorous search for this bug, don't show me your silly paternalistic search results
<mdke_> or |x| Give me your most outstanding feature yet
<mdke_> SteveA: ok, if you happen to come back, it's ticket 2796 I'm chasing about
<somerville32> Could I get an lp admin to transfer ownership of the pike product to me? I'd like to be responsible for Pike. :)
<SteveA> mdke_: got a URL for that?
<mdke_> SteveA: i'll get it
<SteveA> mdke_: I don't think we have a URL redirector for ticket number -> ticket URL yet
<SteveA> elmo filed a bug on it recently, for a FiF task
<mdke_> good idea
<mdke_> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+ticket/2796
<mdke_> don't let your paste overcook though!
<SteveA> mdke_: why is it important to do what is requested in that ticket?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: the most filed bugs sure is useful, though more for me to remind what people are doing than hitting one of those myself
<SteveA> if it's not clear why something is important, it's natural it'll not get on someone's priority list
<mdke_> SteveA: I wouldn't go as far as saying it is "important". But it needs to be done, because people are adding translations to a dead template. I'm only chasing it because kiko said average response time was a few days
<kiko> SteveA, that's not a really fair reply though. it's only "natural" because we suck at deleting things, but that's way not mdke_'s fault :)
<mdke_> is there a bug about deleting product series already?
<kiko> there /must be/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77853 in soyuz "Security uploads fails when assume that an accepted ".orig" file will be available before the next cron.daily run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77853
<SteveA> mdke_: easiest thing would be to delete it
<SteveA> mdke_: if you'd said in the report "because people are doing work on this that is wasted" then I think it would get faster attention
<mdke_> sorry
<mdke_> SteveA: i wasn't sure what QA on Launchpad tickets was like, so I didn't know whether it was necessary or not. I figured because it's not possible to do this myself, someone would take care of it.
<SteveA> that's a good point
<SteveA> you don't need to apologise.
<mdke_> :)
<somerville32> kiko: Could I get an lp admin to transfer ownership of the pike product to me? I'd like to be responsible for Pike. :)
<mdke_> kiko: actually I can't find one about that.
<kiko> mmmm.
<mdke_> there's one about not being able to delete products, but "delete product series" does't turn up anything
<kiko> somerville32, sure. 
<somerville32> kiko: Thanks. my lp.net account is cody-somerville (if you don't remember) :)
<kiko> how could I forget? done.
<mdke_> kiko: gah, found it
<somerville32> Thanks : )
<mdke_> bug 2141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<kiko> mdke_, and the word "delete" doesn't appear anywhere there?
<mdke_> kiko: "remove"
<mdke_> :)
<mdke_> I'm adding it now
<kiko> yeah, bummer. we should have a table of synonyms too
<mdke_> kiko: as a matter of general interest, and not in any way to make a point to LarstiQ, I only found that bug when I used the guided form, a manual search didn't find it.
<mdke_> one less duplicate for you guys
<kiko> mdke_, the guided form is much better than the actual search, ironically. I'm not sure exactly why, but bjorn are going to look into it
<kiko> s/are/is
<mdke_> cool
<somerville32> kiko: How would I get a new external bug tracker added?
<kiko> somerville32, bugs.launchpad.net/bugtrackers
<kiko> err
* kiko blinks
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<kiko> bizarre
* kiko files a bug to fix this
<mdke_> haha
<LarstiQ> mdke_: heh :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77856 in malone "Link to bugtrackers is under bugs/ for some reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77856
<popey> mdke: gotta pop out, will catch you later
<popey> kiko, any news on the dupes?
<kiko> popey, it's a known issue and it has been worked around for now; it will be fixed properly by tomorrow, we plan.
<popey> cool
<matthewrevell> hey popey
<somerville32> kiko: I'm trying to import a product series and the branch is 7.6 and lp says thats invalid
<kiko> somerville32, hmmm. where does LP say that?
<somerville32> Right under it after I submit it
<somerville32> Your CVS branch name is invalid.
<somerville32> The branch representing the upstream codebase for this product series.
<kiko> CVS branch names can't contain dots, somerville32 
<kiko> is it 7_6?
<kiko> I mean, CVS disallows it.
<somerville32> kiko: http://pike.ida.liu.se/development/cvs/browse.xml?module=Pike
<kiko> somerville32, that's the directory name -- not the branch name.
<kiko> I think the branch there is head
<somerville32> Oh right
<somerville32> This is CVS
<kiko> yeah, you know, old crufty and just works. :-)
<somerville32> kiko: I set a product for a package in Feisty but that doesn't copy over to the package in previous releases (ie. edgy).
<kiko> somerville32, doesn't it? it should, at least that's how it should work
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/pike7.6/
<kiko> are you saying this because when you go to report the upstream task it's not prefilled?
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/pike7.6/
<somerville32> kiko: No. I just noticed it when looking at the source package for different releases. I figure that a product shouldn't be ubuntu-release specific (as it is already branch specific)
<somerville32> I haven't tested doing anything with it yet
<kiko> somerville32, the product series is release-specific I think
<kiko> but that's all
<kiko> and Launchpad's fairly smart where we try to use it
<somerville32> I just think that the product series should be assigned to the package, not the target
<kiko> well, different product series go to different package releases
<somerville32> Does it get copied when there is a new target?
<somerville32> ie. feisty+1
<somerville32> Or will we have to redo all of this again in feisty+1?
<kiko> well
<kiko> not exactly
<kiko> we /could/ copy it when feisty+1 releases
<kiko> but there are chances it will be wrong
<somerville32> Right...
<kiko> there's also the fact that the information is useful mostly for filing of upstream bugs
<somerville32> I'm just thinking python and pike
<somerville32> where each source package is a different branch
<kiko> where in fact it does the right thing
* somerville32 nods.
<LarstiQ> kiko: 'and if you look at\n\nThe second URL,' in your Packages vs upstream mail
<kiko> really? I fucked it up?
<kiko> BjornT- -- minus?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going my man
<BjornT> came home a few hours ago, and i'm still unpacking and getting settled again. but i'm looking forward to start working again after a quite long break :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> wrong button :-)
<LarstiQ> could it be possible that mail I sent to 76962@bugs.launchpad.net last week hasn't showed up in launchpad yet?
<LarstiQ> ooh, bugs.launchpad.net/~larstiq
* LarstiQ likes
* LarstiQ frowns
<LarstiQ> I had some new information to add to a bug, but couldn't find it in my list of subscribed bugs anymore. Thankfully it's the first hit on google
* LarstiQ wonders why it doesn't show up in his own listing
<mdke__> I've recently been having some fun with a friend of mine who I introduced to launchpad in order to file a bug.
<mdke__> he found that google was the *only* way he could find his bug again
<mdke__> we've filed/commented on loads of usability bugs as a result
<LarstiQ> this isn't even interface wise, other bugs are in https://bugs.launchpad.net/~larstiq/+subscribedbugs , but 55795 isn't
<LarstiQ> nor it's duplicate, where my subscription comes from, #57394
<LarstiQ> mdke__: thanks for the hint, using the guided form finds more bugs
* LarstiQ sneakily starts to use it to find bugs
<mdke> heh
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/61534 looks like my problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61534 in launchpad "Subscribed Bugs is missing one bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  
<LarstiQ> hah
<LarstiQ> mdke: and to top it off, in +subscribedbugs 3720 is listed twice. Once in Debian and once in upstream :)
<mdke> LarstiQ: there is a bug about that
<mdke> I had the same thing the other day
<lifeless> moining
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77877 in rosetta "Speedcrunch's template and upstream translations missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77877
<lifeless> Keybuk: what lappy did you buy ?
<Keybuk> lifeless: Dell D420
<lifeless> nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77880 in launchpad "Search operator or (|) works poorly with bugnumbers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77880
<Keybuk> lifeless: still playing with the font configuration
<Keybuk> at the moment, it's not quite right
<lifeless> :)
#launchpad 2007-01-04
<LarstiQ> woha, why does it attach twice?
<lifeless> ddaa: hi
* ddaa stares at lifeless through a haze of sleep
<lifeless> ddaa: w.r.t. mirrors.sourcecontrol.net, the tla push mirrors were never hosted at canonical
<lifeless> jblack did not get them migrated in. instead the datacentre mirrored from where they pushed to, in a pull manner.
<lifeless> so miles' problem is that jblack has stopped doing that.
<ddaa> oh
<ddaa> lifeless: can you reply to the gnu-arch-users?
<ddaa> I do not really feel qualified to explain this.
<ddaa> because, well, until now, I did not know :)
<ddaa> lifeless: BTW, should probably do something about the pages on sourcecontrol.net
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood belated-afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> BjornT, are you around?
<kiko> hopefully asleep by now
<kiko> as I will soon be
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77896 in rosetta "Digikam has no translation template in Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77899 in malone "can't add upstream bug report to bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77900 in launchpad "Launchpad drops attachements in mail replies to bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77901 in launchpad "Front page layout is broken on staging" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77901
<LarstiQ> doh
* LarstiQ over eager
<LarstiQ> time to sleep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77908 in malone "Don't invite me to mark a duplicate if it's not allowed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77908
<lifeless> spiv: is there a python module to parse sh ?
<spiv> lifeless: sort of.  See shlex
<lifeless> I was afraid of that
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77918 in launchpad "Registering with cookies blocked eventually fails silently" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77918
<BjornT> good morning
<mpt> hi BjornT 
<mpt> BjornT, did you see my message about the pagetest failures in my 1.0 branch?
<BjornT> hi mpt. no, i didn't see that message. i haven't gone through my irc and e-mail backlog yet.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> Short version: In mpt/launchpad/2006-08-ui, I don't know how to get search doesn't work in my custom /distros/whatever/+bugs page, which makes many tests fail
<mpt> "get search doesn't work" -> "get search working"
<BjornT> ok. i'll try to take a look at it today.
<mpt> thank you
<carlos> morning
<matthewrevell> Morning chaps. I've had a request from one of the Zope guys. He's noticed that there's  Zope 3 project in Launchpad, and a Zope Object Publishing Environment product. Instead, shouldn't Zope 3 be a product of the Zope Object Publishing Environment project?
<mpt> matthewrevell, it seems like Zope 3 should be a product series of a Zope product
<mpt> but iirc this was discussed earlier for the Zope import
<mpt> and a different approach was chosen
<matthewrevell> mpt: Right. I'll read back through the ML archive.
<mpt> Quite possibly the existence of a zope3 project was overlooked
<mpt> in which case it's a completely independent entity
<tortho> Anyone who knows if theres aomething "wrong" with launchpad today? I get lots of errors, timeouts and errors that the text is "unexpected form data" (This is under translating for Dapper)
<carlos> tortho: do you have the OPPs ID?
<carlos> s/OPPs/OOPs/
<thumper> mpt: SteveA was quite adamant that zope3 not be a product series of zope as it was a rewrite
<thumper> zope3 should be a product, and so should zope2/zope
<matthewrevell> thumper: Okay.
<thumper> perhaps a zope project that encompasses zope2 and zope3 products
<tortho> OOPS-369A339 is for trying to open a page for translating. For the unexpected form data there is no ops... what i did was write Om Kubuntu in a field and pressed save.
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/369A339
<matthewrevell> thumper: Christian on the zope3-dev list asks if we can "rename the project to be called "Zope" and the product to be called "Zope 3""
<thumper> matthewrevell: sounds fair to me
<carlos> tortho: hmm let me see...
<matthewrevell> thumper: So, that would fit with SteveA's request to keep zope3 as a separate product from zope2.
<thumper> true
<carlos> tortho: that page is a timeout
<matthewrevell> thumper: Christian also says that "Zope project doesn't have anything todo with "The Z object publishing environment" product"
<carlos> tortho: for the unexpected form data, could you give me the URL and tell me the message you tried to change?
<matthewrevell> thumper: I'd have thought the Z object publishing env. product would be redundant, if we had a zope project and zope3 product
<carlos> just to see whether I can reproduce it
<tortho> carlos: i got a lot of those and they shows up quite quick.  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/kdebase/+pots/konqueror/nb/+translate?field.alternative_language=nn&start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated
<tortho> carlos: string 438
<thumper> matthewrevell: it appears that the zope product is zope3, and called the long name of "The Zope Object Publishing Environment"
<carlos> tortho: 438 does not appear there
<carlos> tortho: I just get 439
<thumper> matthewrevell: I can't find the "Z object publishing env"
<tortho> carlos: I got 438 here :-)... It is 2 strings showing up, 438 & 439
<carlos> tortho: the page that timeout for you has a lot of suggestions so I guess that's the problem. We are working on improving its performance. Once you get a timeout, try to reload the page, the second try should be faster and usually doesn't timeouts
<matthewrevell> thumper: Ah, yeah, sorry, it's the long name of the zope product.
<carlos> tortho: did you reload the page?
<tortho> carlos: it's gone now when i reload...
<tortho> carlos: thanks
<carlos> tortho: that means that the submit was accepted...
<thumper> matthewrevell: so what's the problem?
<thumper> do the zope guys want zope2 on lp too?
<carlos> tortho: I wonder why did you get the UnexpectedFormData...
<carlos> tortho: please, ping me again if you get it again
<tortho> carlos: I will, thanks
<thumper> matthewrevell: I think that SteveA would be the better person to answer these questions though as he is a zope3 developer too
<carlos> tortho: np
<matthewrevell> thumper: I'll mail SteveA
<thumper> ok
<tortho> carlos: the unexpected form data pops up on everything i enter. The latest is this url which had 5 strings untr. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/synaptic/+pots/synaptic/nb/+translate?field.alternative_language=nn&field.alternative_language=nn&start=0&start=0&batch=10&batch=10&show=untranslated&show=untranslated
<tortho> carlos: it accepts the translations, but that page is the "confirmation" :-)
<carlos> tortho: did you typed something by hand in that URL?
<tortho> carlos: no
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so that's a bug
<carlos> the problem is with the arguments in the URL
<carlos> there are a lot of duplicates
<carlos> thanks for catching it
<tortho> carlos: I did "open in new tab" in firefox from the main page with all the packages for dapper in
<carlos> tortho: that's not a problem
<carlos> could you give me the URL that you submitted?
<tortho> carlos: i know, but that was how i got the url
<tortho> carlos: which url?
<carlos> the one you were translating just before clicking over 'Save & Continue' and get that UnexpectedFormData error
<tortho> carlos: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/synaptic/+pots/synaptic/nb/+translate?field.alternative_language=nn&field.alternative_language=nn&start=0&start=0&batch=10&batch=10&show=untranslated&show=untranslated
<tortho> carlos: wait.... thats after clicking...
<carlos> yeah, I was checking it and is the same ;-)
<tortho> carlos: I had closed the tab, but here is a "reconstruction": https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/synaptic/+pots/synaptic/nb/+translate?field.alternative_language=nn&start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated
<carlos> so the duplicates came with the submission
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> I will take a look to fix that as soon as possible
<tortho> carlos: looks like it, i can try it on another package if you like?
<carlos> no, don't worry
<carlos> is the same code
<carlos> and I think I know where the problem is
<tortho> carlos: Ok, thanks I'll translate some later then :-)
<carlos> tortho: if you want to stop getting that error, you can stop using the alternative language feature
<carlos> tortho: that should let you work as usual
<tortho> ok
<carlos> tortho: well, I don't think our production server will get the fix today
<carlos> I hope it's on production tomorrow
<tortho> okay :-)
<carlos> we need to do some QA on those changes so that takes more time to deploy
<tortho> What is the status for translating in Rosetta now.. Is the projects that doesn't use Rosetta closed or are they still accepting translations?
<cprov> good morning !
<matthewrevell> cprov: Hey
<Bhaskar> jinty: sir i have problem while translating
<jinty> Bhaskar: which is?
<Bhaskar> jinty: i use ubuntu 6.06 plateform for schooltool
<Bhaskar> jinty: there is a confusion in launchpad, many template, which use for what is problem
<Bhaskar> jinty: i used schooltool template 2006, translate and compile, but can nt get success to translate in nepali language
<Bhaskar> jinty: i read your mail, did accordance with this but not success fully
<jinty> Bhaskar: what do you mean by "not success" its too vague for me to try help
<Bhaskar> jinty: i also talked with tom
<Bhaskar> jinty : only some string are translated in schooltool
<jinty> By looking at https://launchpad.net/schooltool/main/+pots/schooltool
<jinty> i see you have only translated some strings
<Bhaskar> jinty: you see in schooltool2006 template i finished 100%
<jinty> I see
<jinty> There are a number of reasons why this could be true:
<Bhaskar> jinty: in schooltool in SchoolTool 2006
<Bhaskar> jinty: what is the reason??
<jinty> 1. Some strings are not flagged as translatable, this would be a bug in the application
<jinty> 2. more likely the template in lauchpad is out of sync with the schooltool in subversion
<Bhaskar> jinty : which template be used, coz there are 3 different for ubuntu dapper
<jinty> 3. Some strings come from lower levels of software (e.g. Zope3) and havn't been translated there.
<jinty> Bhaskar: URLs please?
<Bhaskar> jinty:https://launchpad.net/schooltool/2006/+pots/schooltool
<jinty> Bhaskar: Because schooltool 2006 was never released properly (and never will be), and that the schooltool trunk is always changing, my reason 2 will always be a problem.
<Bhaskar> jinty:please consult with Tom, i had explain all my problem, in this time i should go home , tomorrow i will discuss in detail please keep in touch
<aa_> hi, before the meeting starts, is there any estimated date of arrival of the feature of being able to mail branch changes to a mailing list or any mail address?
<thumper> aa_: it is being worked on now by me
<aa_> thumper: wow, sounds most excellent, I guess that means "weeks" or "months" ?
<thumper> aa_: eta, not too sure, but "real soon now"
<thumper> I'm hoping for weeks rather than months
<aa_> ok, cool, thanks
<static> good $usertime
<matthewrevell> static: howdy
<kiko> me
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> you *are* eager today!
<SteveA> Welcome to the first Launchpad Development meeting of 2007
<SteveA> who is here today?
<mpt> me
<stub> me
<spiv> me
<BjornT> me
<thumper> me
<matthewrevell> me
<cprov> me
<static> me
<danilos> me
<SteveA> matsubara sends apologies -- on vacation
<heno> me
* mpt lights a sparkler
<SteveA> welcome back heno
<heno> thanks
<SteveA> do you have any specific items from the ubuntu crowd for this meeting?
<carlos> me
<SteveA> jamesh?
<heno> perhaps just have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelTeamLPWishList
<thumper> SteveA: jamesh is on leave until the 8th
<heno> I'll bug people to add more items
<kiko> me
<SteveA> thumper: thanks
<SteveA> thumper: I didn't see it in StaffCalendar
<thumper> it was on the warthogs list I think
<cprov> sorry, network hiccup on my side
<SteveA> heno: great.  matthewrevell: would you check out that list for FiF tasks?
<thumper> perhaps he forgot
<kiko> up to date!
<heno> It would also be great if we could have some sample LP XML output to use in developing 'bughelper'
<danilos> kiko: :)
<matthewrevell> SteveA: on the case :)
<cprov> up to date
<SteveA> kiko: you're premature
<SteveA> save that emission for later
<danilos> kiko is a script
* spiv wonders where the Brazilians got their time machine from.
<kiko> and SteveA is overdue
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> heno: can this wait until jamesh is back?
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<heno> SteveA: sure
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Feedback on "Creating your Launchpad account" quick-start guide - https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount
<SteveA>  * Overview of Fix-it Friday process, check everyone's happy with it
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<mpt> matsubara isn't here
<SteveA> good.
<SteveA> * Activity reports
<SteveA> I suck again.
<thumper> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<mpt> not up to date
<stub> up to date
<SteveA> Kiko is premature -- writes the activity reports even before doing the day's work ;-)
<danilos> I don't suck
<BjornT> up to date
<static> up2date
<spiv> I'm up to date since returning from the holiday.
<matthewrevell> I noticed that I've missed the last one from last year, other than that I'm up to date.
<matthewrevell> will send after this meeting
<mpt> and last meeting I said I was up to date when I actually wasn't (I'd forgotten about the last couple of days for some reason)
<SteveA> mpt: thanks for setting the record straight
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  the __eq__ thing for database objects is dealt with.  we know what we want to do, but it's a lower priority than some other things to polish up the code.
<SteveA> spiv will do it once he has some essential bzr stuff done
<SteveA> I still owe thumper some dbschema refactoring plans.  I have them in draft form, and I'll send them this afternoon.
<SteveA> I think that was it.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA> matsubara isn't here
<SteveA> mpt or kiko: do you have an oops report?
<kiko> not me. and I haven't seen the reports folder yet
<mpt> I don't know how to produce one, sorry
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> I'll email something to the list today.
<kiko> mpt, it's easy. just read.
<kiko> anyway
<carlos> btw, is there a way to see OOps reports from beta?
<SteveA> kiko: thanks.  please talk with matsubara about passing on his reporting responsibilities to someone else when he's on vacation / conferences etc.
<kiko> SteveA, you said you were going to talk to him about that.
<kiko> last year.
<SteveA> whenever any of us go on vacation, we should pass on this kind of recurring responsibility to someone else?
<SteveA> kiko: did I?  in that case, may I pass that on to you?
<SteveA> seeing as you're colocated
<kiko> but anyway, sure, I can talk to him.
<SteveA> thanks, and sorry I didn't do that
<SteveA> carlos: they should be coming into the same system of OOPS report management.
<SteveA> stub: comment?
<stub> beta logs are not yet being mirrored to devpad, so the OOPS web interface will not find them yet. It is rt'd
<SteveA> are we waiting for an RT thing?
<SteveA> stub: please bring up in the sysadmin section of this imeeting, with the RT number
<SteveA> so, oops report to come later from kiko.  thanks once more kiko
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
* stub has fun trying to drive rt
<mpt> There are 18 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The oldest ten are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt> kiko, tell us the good news or otherwise
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #71283 (Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44214 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71283 in rosetta "Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71283 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, was 44214 rolled out yesterday? If so, please update it
<mpt>  * Bug #46589 (Poll crashes if you select default poll option), Critical, Fix Committed, static
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46589 - Assigned to Elliot Murphy (emurphy)
<mpt> static, was that fix rolled out yesterday?
<carlos> mpt: already updated before the meeting
<mpt> carlos, ah, you're too quick for me
<mpt> thanks
<static> mpt: I don't know how to tell, I didn't do anything to make it rolled out
<carlos> mpt: or too slow ;-)
<carlos> mpt: I did it after you prepared the report
<mpt> indeed
<mhb> hi all
<SteveA> to see if it is rolled out, you will know from PQM what rev no your fix is in RF/launchpad/devel as
<SteveA> PQM tells you that in the response to your merge
<mpt> kiko? :-)
<SteveA> then you see whether that was rolled out by looking at LaunchpadProductionStatus on the wiki
<kiko> mpt, soon. RSN. :)
<mpt> okay.
<static> for a critical bug would I normally request a rollout?
<mpt> static, for a critical bug you *might* request a cherrypick.
<static> mpt: understood, thanks
<mpt> This is described on a page I will find for you afterwards
<mpt> meanwhile
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt>  * Bug #73509 (.po file export doesn't update cached files), Critical, In Progress, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilos, any progress since last year? ;-)
<mpt>  * Bug #65800 (staging., demo., and edge. should obviously be demos), Critical, Fix Committed, mpt
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65800 in launchpad "staging., demo., and edge. should obviously be demos" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65800 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<mpt> This is now working on staging. It will work on beta, demo, and edge when they're next updated with code less than a week old.
<danilos> bug 73509: fix available, but seems our test data was wrong in some cases; investigating now, and then putting up for review
<danilos> bug 46982: no progress as of yet
<stub> mpt: That means now
<mpt> I don't know why edge isn't running current-ish code.
<carlos> mpt: 46982: is still blocked on Firefox branch being reviewed
<SteveA> I saw the PQM merge message about merging devel into edge just now
<carlos> danilos: isn't it?
<danilos> carlos: right
<mpt> stub, really? edge reports r4193, which is quite old
<mpt> carlos, which is kiko, right? :-)
<stub> mpt: It is a different branch, so the revision numbers don't match
<SteveA> mpt: that's the revision on the edge branch
<mpt> ah, ok
<SteveA> we should include the branch nick there too, I guess
<carlos> mpt: no, jamesh
<mpt> So, I need to investigate why the fix isn't working on edge.
<mpt>  * Bug #73761 (Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386), Critical, Fix Committed, Malcolm Cleaton
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73761 in soyuz "Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73761 - Assigned to Malcolm Cleaton (malcolmcleaton)
<mpt> cprov, was this rolled out yesterday?
<stub> It isn't? edge is talking to the live db so it isn't a demo system
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> of course.
<mpt> thank you stub
<SteveA> mpt: maybe have an explicit indication of "this is a live system" ?
<SteveA> I have had mail queries where someone is still confused about this
<cprov> mpt: it should be running on drescher, AFAIK
<mpt> SteveA, I don't know what that would look like, but I'll think about it
<SteveA> mpt: I think it's worth having "this is a live system" no non-main-site sites that are live
<SteveA> thanks
<mpt> and finally
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (private), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<Ubugtu> Bug 74839 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 is private
<mpt> This is my #2 priority now, #1 being the 1.0 branch passing all tests.
<cprov> mpt: I will check, anyway
<mpt> cprov, thanks
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> And that's all, SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks for the bugs report
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> we have "Bug is considered a good candidate to be fixed as part of Fix-it Friday" proposed
<SteveA> as the tag fix-it-friday
<SteveA> I'm +1 on that
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> In order to get Production, Edge and Beta in sync (and to get out pending fixes) I did a production rollout a few days ago. It was uneventful which is always nice.
<stub> mpt brought the beta code branch up to sync with HEAD and I rolled it out earlier today. It is live.
<stub> Edge is now also live and updating daily. The daily syncs from HEAD to the Edge branch happen automatically provided nobody lands database change code, so don't do that without clearing it with me, Steve (or Kiko?). This means touching anything in database/schema at the moment but can be made more intelligent by hacking the top level Makefile if we need.
<stub> Staging is running except that only the primary domain is functioning. I've submitted an RT job to sort out whatever has gone wrong with the Apache redirects. As per current HEAD, staging is now nicely branded as a demo.
<stub> (over)
<stub> oh - and bugmail is running as per mailing list discussions
<SteveA> ok, thanks stub
<SteveA> so, no specific plans for a next rollout
<SteveA> we can use edge to try stuff in production, once it's passed code review etc.
<stub> Yup.
<kiko> good job, stub.
<SteveA> if you have database stuff in progress, do talk with stuart so he can plan doing a bunch of database code at once
<carlos> SteveA: edge is open to anyone
<SteveA> stub: at what time of day will edge update?
<carlos> is that expected ?
<SteveA> stub: this is important for FiF
<SteveA> carlos: yes
<carlos> ok
<stub> Please don't use edge as a way of avoiding local testing or unit tests - it is talking to the production database
<stub> edge is updating at 23:30 London time
<SteveA> mpt: I think "edge" should have an "edge edge edge" background
<SteveA> maybe a little more subtle than the demo one
<SteveA> stub: can we make it more frequent than daily -- maybe 2x per day?
<SteveA> this will be good for FiF
<matthewrevell> stub: Cool, so we can tell people to look for FiF fixes in edge on Saturdays.
<stub> SteveA: I'd rather run with daily for a week or so to iron out bugs
<SteveA> that also allows folks in western timezones to do FiF work and not need to wait until sunday
<stub> SteveA: After that, sure.
<SteveA> ok, so let's go for more frequently from next thursday
<SteveA> thanks stub
<stub> I personally don't think using edge for testing fif fixes is good though
<stub> as it indicates the patches have been rushed through
<stub> I'd rather make staging updated more regularly and checking out fif stuff done there
<mpt> The more people use edge, the less will be the benefit of having a testing period between fixes and rollouts
<SteveA> next up is the 1.0 status reports.  Please edit your report to include only relatively new stuff -- like we don't need to see that edgy was opened for translation
<spiv> FiF changes aren't necessarily going to land on the same Friday... they still have to go through code review.
<SteveA> the idea is to do code review that day, synchronously
<spiv> Ah, ok.
<SteveA> it may be a reviewer will review FiF work, but not do much original coding
<stub> So code reviewers only get fix it friday morning :)
<SteveA> yes, although we have the usual joy of timezones
<SteveA> ok, all done?
<SteveA>  * 1.0 status reports (recent stuff only please)
<stub> I don't see the rush - fix it friday stuff isn't urgent fixes or anything. More long term things bugging people over time.
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> upstream-forwarding-workflow: In production.
<BjornT> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: In production.
<BjornT> guided-filebug-form: In production.
<BjornT> removing-duplicate-comments: No news, still implemented.
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last time, it's started though.
<BjornT> simple-bug-keywords: No news, still implemented.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: no progress this week, still on (pre)review
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: fully implemented, waiting for review
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: review from kiko answered, waiting for approval to merge
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (not started)
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<danilos> - ui fixes: DONE
<cprov> = Soyuz-1.0 Report =                                                            
<cprov> 
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: pending review (cprov, r=kiko)                               
<cprov>  * PPA: ppa-build-support & ppa-poppy & ppa-publish & ppa-upload-support        
<cprov>    (cprov, w-i-p)                                                               
<cprov>  * Code quality:                                                                
<cprov>    * NascentUpload first refactoring (kiko, under development)                  
<cprov>  * Bug Fix:                                                                     
<cprov>    * #76591 (improve package relationship system): pending review               
<cprov>      (cprov, r=?)                                                               
<cprov>    * #74342 (Add $distrorelease/+last-uploads for 1.0 UI):                      
<cprov>      pending review (cprov, r=?)                                                
<cprov>    * #74965 (failure on +queue page permission check for empty queues)          
<kiko> whitespace spam galore!
<cprov>      pending review (cprov, r=jamesh)
<SteveA> BjornT: malone-essential-docs -- get matthew revell to help out on that
<SteveA> danilos: essential docs -- same story.  we have quick-start guides coming through, so help is at hand
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, will do that.
<SteveA> btw, FiF can be used for writing a doc, if you like-- provided that doc is finished and available that same day
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Want to talk after this meeting?
<danilos> SteveA: great to hear that, matthewrevell: I've once started https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaHighlights but there's a lot more to do
<SteveA> moving along...
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> stub: ?
<stub> rt #26366 (Staging apache fixes)
<stub> rt #26321 (Mirror beta logs to devpad)
<stub> that is beta and edge logs actually
<SteveA> dank je well
<BjornT> matthewrevell: i need to get something to eat after the meeting, but it'd be good to talk about an hour after the meeting.
<SteveA>  * Feedback on "Creating your Launchpad account" quick-start guide - https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount
<matthewrevell> BjornT: sounds good
<SteveA> so, matthewrevell wrote this quick start guide
<thumper> looks good to me
<SteveA> I'd like everyone to spend a little time today or tomorrow reading it, if you haven't done so already
<SteveA> so that you know what format a QSG has
<SteveA> and to give matthewrevell feedback on nit
<matthewrevell> If you have any comments, either on the content or format, they're very much welcome.
<SteveA>  * Overview of Fix-it Friday process, check everyone's happy with it
<SteveA> matthewrevell has also proposed a FiF process
<SteveA> matthewrevell: where is that?
<SteveA> please also read this, and comment to matthew on it
<kiko> O
<SteveA> we'll try it out this week
<kiko> I'm going to comment on it today matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> https://launchpad.canonical.com/Fix-it_Friday
<kiko> what an odd URL
<SteveA> I'm sure we'll need to tweak it as we go along
<matthewrevell> kiko: thanks
<matthewrevell> kiko: URL done for readability. 
<SteveA> FiF is probably a wiki name
<SteveA> that URL is hard to type and hard to remember
<SteveA> more important than readability
<matthewrevell> ok
<matthewrevell> I'll change it
<SteveA> thanks
<danilos> FixItFriday makes enough sense as well, imo
<SteveA> thanks for getting these things going matthewrevell: simple docs and FiF
<thumper> danilos: +1
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<mpt> DONE: bug fixes, 1.0 tinkering
<mpt> TODO: pagetest fixes, finish 1.0
<mpt> BLOCKED: distro Bugs searching (Bjorn will maybe do this today)
<thumper> DONE: nice break, spec about branch subscriptions and diff emails, fix-it-friday finished on Thursday
<thumper> TODO: branch subscriptions, branch email notifications, branch team membership, web branch GUI
<thumper> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Break, beta/production/edge stuff, Librarian updates
<stub> TODO: Interviews, test suite fix. Maybe holiday.
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> DONE: vacation, email and interviews.
<static> DONE: recruitment, fixed and got first bug through pqm!, market research, doc writing, submitted bundle to bzr-pqm.
<static> TODO: spec writing, documentation writing, interviews, fix more bugs
<static> BLOCKED: nope
<spiv> DONE: holiday, got engaged to Mary, caught up with email, improvements to bzr's bzr+http:// client
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server hacking
<cprov> DONE: PPA-publish work, soyuz firefighting (#77685 & #77853)
<cprov> TODO: dogfooding PPA
<cprov> BLOCKED: archive-rework review
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, interviews, management
<SteveA> TODO: recruitment, interviews, management, code review of danilo's w-i-p, dbschema doc
<BjornT> DONE: vacation
<kiko> TODO: interviews, land branches, code reviews.
<BjornT> TODO: e-mail backlog. add tests for send-bug-notification.py failure.  code reviews. other.
<danilos> DONE: bug 73509 fix, put it up for review
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> TODO: have fix for bug 73509 reviewed, landed, have ff reviewed and landed
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> DONE: start of new documentation, community outreach, FiF planning, liaising witrh Zope 3 community
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> and yes I suck
<carlos> DONE: TranslationReview test fixes, TranslationBrowsing review answer, user support and bug triage
<thumper> spiv: congrats
<mpt> spiv, getting engaged during work hours? For shame! ;-) And congratulations!
<spiv> mpt: haha
<carlos> TODO: poimport threshold check implementation
<matthewrevell> TODO: more docs, more FiF, plans for Zope 3 import with jamesh, 1.0 marketing content, , Bazaar t-shirt, about.launchpad.net
<carlos> BLOCKED: review for TranslationReview
<matthewrevell> BLOCKED: none
<matthewrevell> spiv: Congrats :)
<SteveA> nice one, spiv.
<carlos> spiv: congratulations!
<SteveA> I hope you wrote a spec for that before hand ;-)
<carlos> did Mark approved it?
<kiko> congratulations for getting engaged?! that's like saying congratulations when you break your leg.
<carlos> will Canonical make money from the product of it?
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> carlos: I think spiv is the approver in this case.
<mpt> [rs=launchpadders] 
<spiv> SteveA: that's correct.  She asked me, after all...
<SteveA> see what trouble a hair-cut gets you into...
<spiv> Thanks everyone :)
<danilos> spiv: poor girl--congrats, anyway :)
<SteveA> okay, I think that's all folks.
<thumper> yay, sleep
<SteveA> heno: any final comments from you in the last 2 mins of the meeting?
<heno> SteveA: none
<carlos> SteveA: I have a comment. What's going on with the review queue?
<carlos> s/comment/question/
<SteveA> ok.  thanks for maintining the list you gave earlier.
<SteveA> carlos: what's goingn on with it?
<carlos> there are 7 entries without a reviewer
<cprov> carlos: lack of reviewers, I guess
<carlos> I thought we were supposed to get a reviewer in one or two days
<carlos> cprov: hmm, could be
<SteveA> carlos: mail lifeless for that to be on the review meeting agenda
<SteveA> that's when this can be addressed
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> ok, thanks everyone.  I enjoyed this meeting.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<static> carlos: I jumped the queue and grabbed a reviewer directly after waiting a day or two
<carlos> thanks 
<thumper> night all#
<stub> night all too
<stub> spiv: Congrats and good luck :)
<carlos> static: Well, that means that there is something wrong
<carlos> static: we are supposed to do that only with urgent reviews ;-)
* carlos mails lifeless
<cprov> kiko: do you have some minutes for a phone call ? (subject: PPA)
<spiv> stub: thanks :)
<LarstiQ> spiv: congratulations :)
<spiv> LarstiQ: thanks!
<aa_> spiv: don't do it! it's not too late!
<aa_> (just kidding) congrats
<static> carlos: I see. well, then I've given you more evidence that the queue is too long :-)
<kiko> cprov, yeah, I saw you called yesterday
<static> spiv: congratulations
<kiko> cprov, give me a moment to finish email
<SteveA> stub: quick skype call?
<SteveA> mpt: quick skype call?
<cprov> kiko: sure
<stub> Wah
<stub> ok
<SteveA> stub: "no" is okay too
<stub> ok for quick :)
<spiv> aa_, static: thanks :)
<LarstiQ> cprov: we had a discussion about bug 55795 a while ago, I think there is now enough information to go forward
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55795 in soyuz "+changelog includes misleading information related to package versions and authors" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55795
<kiko> SteveA, so, I hear segways are banned in .nl now?
<danilos> any reviewer willing to review a short fix for a critical bug?
<carlos> kiko: how's going that optimisation of the translation form?
<cprov> LarstiQ: I saw your last comment. We do have enough information, but not a reasonable solution, though.
<kiko> carlos, not going very anywhere but I will have time for it today hopefully
<carlos> kiko: I'm getting emails from people complaining about not being able to translate
<LarstiQ> kiko: oh?
<carlos> kiko: ok
<SteveA> kiko: how interesting.  I wonder why
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> segway in .nl
<kiko> it has to do with the local DMV saying it's a vehicle but it doesn't have license plates
<SteveA> I can see a solution here...
<LarstiQ> funny that kiko nows about it before I do
<LarstiQ> "Dit voertuig kan 20 kilometer per uur rijden en is volgens de wet een bromfiets. Het heeft nooit typegoedkeuring gekregen van de Rijksdienst voor het Wegverkeer (RDW) en is dus altijd al verboden geweest op de openbare weg. Er werd alleen nooit tegen opgetreden."
<LarstiQ> kiko: I'm not sure what the DMV does, but in our case, it's a bromfiets by law
<LarstiQ> kiko: it's just that the police never enforced anything
<kiko> LarstiQ, but bicycles don't need to be license plated surely
<kiko> DMV is the department of motor vehicles
<kiko> I'm not sure what you call that
<LarstiQ> I guess that's similar then
<LarstiQ> kiko: No, but this is a motorized vehicle achieving speeds of 20 k/h. It never got a type approval though.
<kiko> a pro like boogerd on a bicycle can do more damage than a little segway.
<LarstiQ> Hey, I'm glad we can exceed speeding limits on bike ;)
<LarstiQ> matthewrevell: silly nitpick, but the CreatingYourLaunchpadAccount QSG links to www.launchpad.net instead of launchpad.net
<matthewrevell> LarstiQ: Sorry, been at lunch. Do we favour launchpad.net then?
<LarstiQ> matthewrevell: it redirects to that :)
* LarstiQ as a non-lp dev favors it
<matthewrevell> LarstiQ: If it redirects to that, then I can't see any reason why the guide shouldn't link straight to it. Thanks.
<kiko> matthewrevell, in the malone highlights, do we talk about our unique email batching system? if not, please make a note to do so (and ask me about it)
* Hobbsee waves to kiko and matthewrevell 
<kiko> hey Hobbsee how was the new year
<matthewrevell> kiko: I don't think it talks about email batching. When would be a good time to speak to you about it?
* carlos -> lunch
<matthewrevell> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kiko: was good :)
<kiko> good to hear
<kiko> afk for a bit
<static> I've fixed a bug, I've reported a bug, but not a single karma point.
* static feels unloved
<static> or perhaps I should just be more patient
<LarstiQ> static: today?
<LarstiQ> yeah, patience helps with karma
<static> LarstiQ: yes, today. I have total confidence it will show up tomorrow
<LarstiQ> sometimes it takes a bit longer than that, but it will show up eventually
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77963 in launchpad "+branches does not display demodemodemo background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77963
<matthewrevell> Who else works on people and teams stuff, while Salgado's on holiday?
<kiko-fud> anybody really
<kiko-fud> are there bugs to prioritize?
<kiko-fud> anyway ignore me as I am having lunch :-P
<matthewrevell> kiko-fud: :)
<matthewrevell> Bug 66105 has been brought to me attention as a possible FiF fix.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66105 in launchpad "Team admin can't contact prospective member who hides e-mail addresses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66105
<matthewrevell> I want to see if it'd be possible to fix in one day.
<matthewrevell> mpt is the initial reporter
<matthewrevell> but probably in bed
<oojah> Hi
<oojah> Is there any reason why the Rosetta import queue is huge?
<carlos> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> hi
<carlos> is it normal that in this URL: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<carlos> I get as the fifth bug is bug #1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Raphal Pinson (raphink)
<carlos> BjornT: the filtering is a sort by date showing newest first
<carlos> Oh, I see... seems like someone added Rosetta task to that bug
<carlos> this is weird
<matthewrevell> carlos: While you're around, are you able to answer oojah?
<carlos> sure, I didn't see his question
<carlos> oojah: because it has all translations for Feisty pending to be imported
<oojah> Ok, no problem.
<oojah> Is there a time scale for that to happen?
<carlos> oojah: I need to plan with kiko Feisty opening, but it should happen quite soon
<oojah> Thanks
<ryanakca> is it possible to have all bug emails go to foobarbugs@domain.com and all the other email go to foobar@domain.com? (Instead of having foobar@domain.com forward it to foobarbugs@domain.com?)
<BjornT> ryanakca: no, that's not possible.
<ryanakca> BjornT: kk, thanks anywais :)
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Could bug 3140 be a FiF?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3140 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<BjornT> matthewrevell: if we can agree on a ui, then yes :) the remove functionality itself isn't too hard to implement.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: What's the process for agreeing on a ui? Does mpt lead that?
<kiko> not really. usually a UI is proposed by somebody and others, potentially mpt, comment on it.
<matthewrevell> It looks like a fairly good FiF candidate and is on the distro team wish-list that heno is managing. I'm obviously missing something, so can someone let me know why 3140 couldn't be solved by putting a "Delete" button on the "Change bug watch" page?
<kiko> it could -- propose it and see if BjornT can handle it tomorrow. I'm not against a delete button being present for unlinked bug watches. if they are linked text should say why they can't be deleted and what needs to be done to make it so.
<BjornT> kiko: i kind of proposed that in the bug report, and no one complained, so i'd be happy to do it. i think that the deleted button could be present for linked bug watches as well, it's just a matter of unlinking them before deleting it.
<matthewrevell> I think the bit I don't understand is why we can't allow people to delete linked watches
<kiko> I'm not sure either. but it's just a measure of safety to me. I don't care too much either way -- just that I think it's simpler to not allow it and I don't think there's a lot of value in it.
<kiko> am I wrong? do you see cases where people need to delete /linked/ watches left and right?
<somerville32> Is karma processing backlogged or something?
<matthewrevell> The bug report talks about being able to delete watches that have been added accidentally. So, would that mean they're not linked? I assume accidentally added watches would be unlinked?
<matthewrevell> somerville32: In general or at the moment?
<somerville32> matthewrevell, In general
<somerville32> I did a ton of stuff on launchpad yesterday but I don't see an increase in karma today.
<somerville32> However, sometimes it seems like my karma goes up when I'm not doing anything at all (or very little)
<matthewrevell> somerville32: It can take a couple of days to be registered to your account, which could explain why your karma goes up when you're not particularly active, as it may be added from a time when you were active.
* somerville32 nods.
<matthewrevell> somerville32: Let me know if you feel your karma doesn't balance itself out in a couple of days
<somerville32> kk, thanks :] 
<matthewrevell> somerville32: no probs :)
<matthewrevell> BjornT: So, do you think you might be looking at 3140 tomorrow?
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Is there anything I can do to help?
<BjornT> matthewrevell: yeah, i should be able to fix it tomorrow.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Cool :)
<kiko> <matthewrevell> The bug report talks about being able to delete watches that have been added accidentally. So, would that mean they're not linked? I assume accidentally added watches would be unlinked?
<kiko> matthewrevell, BjornT: yes, I think accidentally added watches, or watches which are bogus, will in general not be linked to a bug.
<kiko> bogus watches are easy to pick out
<kiko> they cause spam in the watch logs
<kiko> and I fix them.
<BjornT> but aren't they usually added together with a bug task (and thus linked)? anyway, i'm ok with just allowing unlinked bug watches for now, and see how it works out.
<BjornT> allowing unlinked bug watches to be deleted, that is
<carlos> kiko: btw, could we schedule Feisty opening?
<carlos> for translations
<carlos> danilos: ^^^
<kiko> BjornT, now that we require URLs it's a lot less prone to be a bogus link, to be honest.
<danilos> carlos: I am fine with it, but we'd need input from stub as well
<carlos> danilos: it depends first if we have time to do anything needed for it
<carlos> danilos: and then, wait for Stuart
<danilos> carlos: like babysit for the import queue?
<carlos> we need small code changes pending to implement
<carlos> danilos: well... that's another thing
<kiko> carlos, danilos: I think we should lay out the plan of work that needs doing and start doing it -- but aren't you two busy enough this week?
<carlos> kiko: I am, but I'm just pointing that we should try to schedule this
<carlos> for next week or at least this month
<somerville32> When I changed the maintainership of the pike product to motu-pike, I told it to create a new group.
<somerville32> This resulted in my receiving 4 e-mails to tell me that I had become the administrator of motu-pike
<somerville32> s/my/me
<somerville32> One set (group of two) was like it was sent to all admins of the group and the other set (two) was to tell me personally
<muntyan> hey, is there a page for fast entering bug report, summary and description together, without intermediate steps
<muntyan> ?
<mdke> yes, sadly there is
<mdke> I can't remember it though. LarstiQ will know
<muntyan> sadly?
<mdke> yeah, I think that the guided version should be the only one :)
<mdke> muntyan: for the benefit of the developers, can you explain why you prefer that option, as opposed to using the guided version?
<mdke> it saves you the time of searching before you file the bug
<muntyan> mdke: it doesn't save me anything of course
<muntyan> if i want to search for bug, i will try different words, for example
<muntyan> and i *will* search before entering the bug
<mdke> you mean you'll try more than one search before entering the bug?
<muntyan> sure
<muntyan> and, i want to report a bug and attach patch. it's a pain to go through those steps
<kiko> muntyan, you seem to be conflating two issues there.
<mdke> it's only one extra step. But your first point is a valid one, I think
<kiko> being able to report a bug and attach a patch in one go is one issue (I'm not very sympathetic to this one)
<muntyan> see, my bug report cycle is: i search for a bug, if i don't know it's new (i can know this too); then i enter it
<kiko> another issue is searching before filing a bug
<kiko> which the guided form allows you to do very conveniently
<muntyan> kiko: i didn't say attach patch in one go (it would be nice too). i wanted to point out that i already have enough steps
<kiko> but you're saying you already search before filing a bug
<kiko> so I can't imagine what the guided filebug would make you slower at
<muntyan> kiko: the guided form shows me some list of bugs which i do not trust, naturally
<kiko> aha!
<mdke> heh, it's LarstiQ in disguise!
<kiko> you and I seem to have the same issue
<muntyan> my summary is completely different from what i am searching for
<kiko> why do you not trust the list? 
<mdke> I wonder how many people perform more than one search before filing a bug. It seems pretty assiduous to me, I bet most people don't
<kiko> because I didn't trust it at first (and the fact that it doesn't have status information there is irksome)
<muntyan> if i look for bug, i try everything; if i enter it, i use the "best" summary, where the best is whatever i feel the best now
<kiko> muntyan, have you experimented using different words in the guided bug filing form's summary box?
<kiko> the search is pretty smart
<muntyan> um, you mean it finds not what i entered?
<muntyan> if i say "crash text" i want to find bugs which have both words
<muntyan> not all crashes
<kiko> so you explicitly mean it to look for crash /and/ text?
<muntyan> yes
<muntyan> it doesn't work that way?
<mdke> surely it looks for that first, then tries alternatives
<kiko> yes that's what it does
<muntyan> leaving search issue aside for a moment, and getting back to patches: i want to submit bug report and attach patch, and i don't care about search at all (it happens often)
<muntyan> in this case i simply hate the intermediate step :)
<mdke> well, you still have to search, in case the bug is already open... 
<mdke> or did I misunderstand you?
<kiko> no, that's the right question
<muntyan> mdke: yes. i will not search, i just file bug report and attach patch
<kiko> muntyan might say "I am SURE the bug isn't filed"
<muntyan> it does happen
<mdke> I see
<kiko> but I still think that's wrong
<kiko> and that you should search anyway :-)
<mdke> well, it's not a massive effort needed to add the patch to the bug
<muntyan> well, here's my situation for instance: there is a product which uses my soft. i am the only person who knows how to use my soft, and i submit patches to improve what i like. and i am not a developer on that product
<muntyan> or, say, i know that something is buggy even if nobody noticed :)
<kiko> muntyan, you're not making a very good case for not searching you know.. ;)
<muntyan> this is similar to what i'd do if i were a developer on the project, except i can't bypass bug tracker
<muntyan> kiko: um, i believe "i do not need it in this and that situation" is a perfect case. you may say you are not going to make it work this way, or something, but it's real
<kiko> the thing is: the additional search is not a very major inconvenience. SPECIALLY if I tell you a secret to make launchpad much faster in firefox.
<kiko> and I might even tell you that secret.
<kiko> ;)
<muntyan> okay, imagine i am a developer on the project (i am in pretty similar situation). i won't search my bug tracker, i'll create a bug report
<muntyan> kiko: i am not using firefox
<mdke> kiko: secret please
<kiko> mdke, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl
<mdke> fanks
<mtaylor> sorry for lurking and asking assinine questions... but has there been any work to make reportbug able to file launchpad bugs if it needs to? 
<kiko> muntyan, but even if you are the only developer, you may forget and file dupes. I know because I do that all the time for launchpad
<kiko> at any rate
<kiko> if you pay attention to the first page in the guided filebug workflow
<mdke> kiko finally reveals that he is the only developer on Launchpad
<kiko> there is a hint there
<muntyan> kiko: you are saying you are saving me from my errors when i don't want you to. of course i can file a duplicate. i can *easily* do it even with search
<kiko> muntyan, I'm not going to discuss the wisdom of that, but did you read what I wrote above?
<muntyan> um, "first page in the guided filebug workflow"?
<muntyan> what's "guided filebug workflow"?
<mdke> mtaylor: try #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-devel, they might know more
<kiko> muntyan, the regular file-a-bug pages.
<mtaylor> mdke: thanks.
<mdke> mtaylor: if not the mailing list for -bugs
<muntyan> kiko: thanks :)
<mdke> kiko: about Fix-It-Friday. I have a bug I'd like to nominate for a very easy fix, but I'm never around on irc during the day so I won't be able to catch matt. Can I just add the tag to the bug myself?
<kiko> mdke, sure, or point matt revell to it (that may  be more effective)
<mdke> kiko: I'll do that. Thanks
<kiko> sure thing
<muntyan> i just tried entering two words, it shows me one bug report, with both two words. there are more bugs with only one of those words
<muntyan> so it does search for all words, as expected?
<kiko> muntyan, was only one bug report listed? that does sound like a bug, yes
<muntyan> kiko: try product "pida", search for "moo patch"
<muntyan> kiko: but isn't it the right thing? if there are lot of bugs, you won't appreciate smart search which finds more than you asked for
<kiko> muntyan, so the behaviour when searching in +filebug is different from the behaviour when searching for bugs using the normal form
<kiko> I think that's not actually ideal, and BjornT might confirm
<kiko> but which of the two gives you the results you want?
<muntyan> kiko: the normal search
<kiko> muntyan, hmmm. I wonder why you think that's better.
<kiko> isn't more results better than less results when you are trying to find dupes?
<BjornT> kiko: the search on +filebug is designed to search for bugs similar to a bug summary, where the normal search allows you to narrow down the search results more efficiently.
<muntyan> kiko: depends on how much more results, i guess
<muntyan> kiko: reading ton of irrelevant summaries is no good. what if one of words is very common, e.g. "crash"?
<muntyan> some products crash a lot :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> you have a point there, I guess
<muntyan> kiko: see, you want to minimize number of duplicates, i want to file a bug report with reasonable amount of pain. i don't mind duplicates, they are not my main headache :)
<muntyan> i guess if i were a product owner, and if i was thinking about search for a user, i'd have different opinion, like you :)
<kiko> muntyan, I /hate/ duplicates
<muntyan> um, i have another question: is it possible to allow a program to file bug reports without having user to enter his launchpad username/password?
<muntyan> having dummy account seems to be not allowed, and anonymous bug reports are not allowed either
<kiko> muntyan, nope. even our xmlrpc interface requires login.
<kiko> correct in both cases
<kiko> we /really/ want to be able to contact the bug reporter
<kiko> if you can't contact the reporter the bug is usually not very useful
<kiko> if it is common enough somebody else will appear and post it
<muntyan> if it's filed by a program, with all backtraces and everything, it may be very useful
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<muntyan> there are lot of people who simply don't bother registering one another account somewhere
<muntyan> maybe you are right, dunno. if bug is common, it would lead to tons of duplicates
<kiko> yeah.
<muntyan> why is the life so not perfect?
<kiko> muntyan, I'm not sure either. I think that crash reports should live in something separate from bug reports, but should be easily linkable from bug reports.
<kiko> in an ideal world
<kiko> and you should be able to do auto-signature matching on crashes
<Herpes> hey
<Herpes> i get alots of timeout errors and when i try to translate something i there isent any input field but the text area is there 
<mdke> great nick
<mdke> not sure what the problem is though, hopefully someone else will help you out
<kiko> Herpes, there's a known problem with timeouts in the translation pages
<Herpes> k, and the input fields?
<kiko> I am meant to fix them
<kiko> Herpes, that's something that carlos changed by mistake in this rollout, and which is pretty confusing
<kiko> the textareas and the input fields are equivalent
<Herpes> huh?
<Herpes> hehe
<kiko> you can translate using the textareas -- they are meant to function just like the input fields.
<Herpes> i should get better eyes 
<kiko> it's unfortunate that this landed before it was ready
<kiko> but we need to live with it for a week or two.
<Herpes> its fine 
<Herpes> i just thought that the inputs had dispersed, not changed
<Herpes> i have a question, what is a suggestion (in the translating part) is it a submitted translation for the package suggestion or is it just something that launchpad thinks is about right, and how do i know if its translated
<Herpes> it seems pretty wired to me 
<kiko> Herpes, that's because the text is also half-broken
<kiko> a suggestion is a translation which is not the approved translation for a certain string
<Herpes> fair enough, just seems that the approval guys need a kick in the nut sack, almost every of the untranslated strings has a perfect  translation (for danish)
<Herpes> perfect suggestion*
<kiko> Herpes, who is the translation team for danish?
<Herpes> i don't know
<kiko> hmmmm. me neither, but if you give me the URL you are translating for I can help you find out
<Herpes> well, its the most programs i tried
<kiko> can you give me a sample URL?
<Herpes> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/dapper/+source/thunar/+pots/thunar/da/+translate
<Herpes> all the untranslated string has a good suggestion 
<kiko> Herpes, if you look at the box saying "Danish translators" on the left-hand-side you'll see the team members
<kiko> https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-da
<Herpes> yea, see it
<kiko> http://www.dansk-gruppen.dk
<Herpes> it's them that is approving the suggestions?
<kiko> yes.
<somerville32> My #1 feature request for launchpad is to improve the bread crumb trail
<Herpes> sent them and email to see if i can help with the approving :)
<Herpes> nite folks 
<Sesse> hiya. anyone here with administrator access to the LP database? I'm in a bit of a catch-22 with an account being imported from debian, but not authenticated so I cannot get a password sent to it...
<Sesse> I've discussed it with people before, but we basically found no good solution...
<lifeless> Sesse: what account
<Sesse> lifeless: sesse@debian.org
<lifeless> launchpad.net/people/~sesse
<lifeless> what about
<Sesse> 404
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~sesse
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~sesse-bruckner
<Sesse> urm, ok?
<lifeless> I'm just poking right now, bear with me
<Sesse> :-)
<Sesse> basically, the problem is:
<Sesse> 1. to log in, I need my password
<lifeless> they both appear to be you. You want to activate them ?
<Sesse> yes, please
<Sesse> 2. to get my password, I need an authenticated e-mail address
<Sesse> 3. to authenticate an e-mail address, I need to log in
<Sesse> :-)
<lifeless> the usual process is that you login via a different email and then claim them
<Sesse> I got mdz to reset my password at some point, but it still refused to work
<Sesse> lifeless: hm
* Sesse tries "Hey, I'm Steinar H. Gunderson"
<Sesse> that wasn't an option the last time
<Sesse> I'm unsure if it actually sent me an e-mail, though, it always says it does yet I never receive anything :-)
<Sesse> lifeless: well, if both of them weren't already imported :-)
<Sesse> lifeless: I could create a throwaway address, but it seems sort of silly
<Sesse> no mail yet, it should have arrived by now
<lifeless> Sesse: hmm.
<Sesse> lifeless: basically, I think there's some central block refusing to send out e-mail to unauthenticated e-mail addresses...
<Sesse> that's a guess, of course.
<Sesse> so I just need someone to poke into postgres and set them to OK
<lifeless> possibly. But we explicitly considered how to let people come into the system
<lifeless> who had had these pointers created as we scanned packages
<lifeless> so it *should* work.
<lifeless> who knows the guts of this right now... I think jamesh has a clue.
<lifeless> Sesse: I'd like to get a little more info before I poke at pg, so that we dont lose state for diagnosis.
<Sesse> lifeless: ok
<Sesse> lifeless: just tell me what you need to know (or are you gathering it yourself?)
<lifeless> Sesse: I want to talk to a specific lp dev who will be around in an hour or so
<Sesse> ok
<Sesse> no hurry, I've been without launchpad access since it started :-)
<Sesse> I just make attempts to make it work for me every half year or so
#launchpad 2007-01-05
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mdke> afternoon mpt
<mpt> <muntyan> what's "guided filebug workflow"?
<mpt> You see, kiko, there's no such thing :-)
<mpt> "workflow" is not a synonym for "multiple pages to do something"
<lifeless> rotfl
<somerville32> lol
<LarstiQ> mpt: it's a lot of work and the pages flow past!
<mpt> No no, it's HTTPS, they trickle
* LarstiQ reads http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl
<ddaa> lifeless: do you have details about the Gnome switch to SVN?
<ddaa> lifeless: did they just turn off the light on ALL their CVS repositories?
<ddaa> and do they have one huge svn repository or one repository for each cvs repo?
<oojah> gnome cvs worked for me just the other day.
<ddaa> oojah: can you define "the other day"?
<ddaa> gnome cvs worked for me for a lot of days :)
<oojah> Wednesday?
<mdke> probably you can get better info from the gnome guys directly
* ddaa refrains from asking "which wednesday"
<oojah> har har
<ddaa> mdke: certainly, but it's easier if somebody arounds knows what I need
<ddaa> instead of popping up on some gnome chat room and starting to explain that I run the launchpad vcs imports etc.
<mdke> ya
* oojah knows nothing really
<mdke> anyway, I read that cvs access is no longer available, even read only
<ddaa> oojah: knowing this is is the beginning of wisdom, my friend
<oojah> :)
<mdke> i'lhttp://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-doc-list/2007-January/msg00011.html
<ddaa> mdke: that would be easiest for me...
<mdke> ignore the bad paste
<ddaa> I could then just disable all cvs imports from gnome using a few lines of sql
<ddaa> mdke: that's okay, gaim can cope with it
<ddaa> har har har
<mdke> irssi doesn't
<ddaa> people feeling the pain of centralised vcs :)
<oojah> cvs up still seems to be working.
<ddaa> I guess it has been turned back on after this email.
<mdke> potentially as a result of it
<oojah> Yeah
<mdke> he's made your life difficult :)
<ddaa> not really
<ddaa> what matters is the policy
<ddaa> if it's "nobody uses CVS anymore" it makes no difference to me
<ddaa> and seriously, switching to svn just makes my life easier on so many levels...
<ddaa> except for all the missing feature in our svn support :/
<ddaa> but svn is still noticeable more sane for me to deal with than cvs
<oojah> It's noticeably more sane for everybody I'd bet...
<ddaa> somebody said that
<ddaa> cvs was a great improvement for systems that came after it
<ddaa> Our imports from GNOME started to fail on Dec. 25th
<ddaa> apparently, the gnome sysadmin has no family to spend Christmas with :)
<ddaa> crap
<ddaa> the DC does not route to svn.gnome.org :(
<evand> Is there a process for changing the email address my @ubuntu.com forward points to?  I set a different address as the primary in launchpad but mail still goes to the address I original set my launchpad account up with.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78036 in launchpad "Bug reporting form no longer offers the option to report a bug privately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78036
<Bhaskar> doko:i have one problem, i have laptop but it has password on bios, i dont know the password, how can i remove password from bios
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Today is Fix-it Friday - tell us what you fixed | Developer meeting: Thu 11 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Today is Fix-it Friday - tell us what you want fixed | Developer meeting: Thu 11 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> morning
<matthewrevell> carlos: morning
<matthewrevell> cprov-afk: Do you think bug 59443 might be a FiF candidate?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59443 in soyuz "Soyuz should send announce messages for backports to different list" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59443 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> good morning, guys !
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<SteveA> mpt: which of your branches should I use to update beta with latest fixes?
<cprov> matthewrevell: hi, I have already implemented it. if the FiF can help in getting a quicker review 
<Bhaskar> jinty:hello
<jinty> Bhaskar: hi
<Bhaskar> jinty: any success case study of deployment of localized schooltool in any country
<jinty> Bhaskar: I think the schooltool mailing list is a better place for that question.
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<Bhaskar> jinty: there is a problem in template2006 :schooltool??
<matthewrevell> cprov: who's reviewing for FiF?
<cprov> matthewrevell: I have no idea
<jinty> Bhaskar: I did describe possible problems yesterday, unfortunately without a more specific description of what exactly is the problem you are seeing, I cannot help you.
<lifeless> matthewrevell: there is no specific FiF review queue at this point
<matthewrevell> lifeless: Ah
<lifeless> matthewrevell: noone discussed or proposed setting one up.
<lifeless> matthewrevell: right now, all the reviewers who are not on leave have 3 branches allocated
<lifeless> through to monday morning, the only one here is bjornt
<Bhaskar> jinty: i have translate template 2006 schooltool: download .po and .mo then i have update translation i e compile , now i fine only partially string are converted in schooltool, not all the string , why
<mpt> SteveA, mpt/launchpad/2006-08-ui
<jinty> Bhaskar: I did describe some possible reasons for those issues yesterday. These missing translations have to be investigated on a case by case basis. I would suggest that you learn about gettext and how .po, .pot and .mo files work.
<cprov> stub: ping
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<Bhaskar> jinty: launchpad.net automatically generate .po and .mo file
<jinty> Bhaskar: It uses the .pot file as a template for the .po files I guess. The .mo file is generated from the .po file.
<Bhaskar> jinty: i download .po and .mo from launchpad.net and use those files for update translation
<stub> cprov: pong
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<cprov> stub: can you, please, join #soyuz (i.c.c)?
<Bhaskar> jinty: i will send you the template that i have translated , please check it
<jinty> Bhaskar: I don't think I will have the time to go through the template you send me in detail.
<Bhaskar> jinty:ok
<jinty> Bhaskar, I think if you want t a perfect schooltool translation, you will have to learn about gettext, schooltool and zope3. Then you can solve your own problems and help with the development of schooltool.
<Bhaskar> jinty: well
<Bhaskar> jinty: i think the .po and .mo given by launchpad is perfect
<jinty> Bhaskar: but perhaps the .pot file given to launchpad is not.
<Bhaskar> jinty: why this happens?
<jinty> Bhaskar: perhaps it is out of date or there are translation bugs in schooltool or a couple of other reasons.
<jinty> Bhaskar: You have to look at a single not translated string and find out why it is not translated.
<jinty> Bhaskar, it takes a lot of time.
<Bhaskar> jinty: i will seriously check
<Bhaskar> jinty: we are looking help from your team
<Bhaskar> jinty: we think we should improve schooltool, deploy in many schools
<Bhaskar> jinty: we are planning to deploy in 5 school upto end of 2007
<Bhaskar> jinty: see www.mpp.org.np
<Bhaskar> jinty: also www.nepalinux.org
<matthewrevell> lifeless: So that means FiF work don't today won't make it to edge for tomorrow.
<Bhaskar> jinty: these are our official websites
<jinty> Bhaskar: then it's essential that you learn how to solve the problems that will occur. This is one of them.
<jinty> Bhaskar: Deploying schooltool right now without understanding it is a very bad idea right now. Perhaps later, when it is more stable it will be easier.
<jinty> Bhaskar, I don't think the schooltool team will have the time to help you at the level you will need.
<Bhaskar> jinty: for this we always looking of your and Tom 's suggestion
<Bhaskar> jinty: after localization , we will go for customization so we need help from your team
<jinty> Bhaskar, then my suggestion is that you gain skills in how schooltool translations work, gettext is a good place to start
<Bhaskar> jinty: so i have to study gettext
<jinty> Bhaskar, At least find out how it works at a high level, also learn Python and Zope3
<Bhaskar> jinty: i think so. can you us the technical document os schooltool so that we can easily follow the path
<jinty> Bhaskar: do you have a schooltool subversion checkout?
<Bhaskar> jinty:no
<jinty> Bhaskar: that's a good place to start, I think this document will help you: http://www.schooltool.org/documentation/setting-up-a-development-server
<jinty> Bhaskar, also this one to start with Zope3: http://wiki.zope.org/zope3/Zope3In30Minutes
<jinty> Bhaskar, there are also 2 books about Zope3, I would suggest you get the second edition of http://worldcookery.com/ as it is most current
<stub> carlos: Can you please check staging? I just ran your potemplate update on there and want confirmation before running on production.
<carlos> how many entries were changed?
<Bhaskar> jinty:  well i will chech these
<Bhaskar> jinty: in which depth, i develope skill on zope,python for schooltool
<jinty> Bhaskar: you will need a high skill level in python, zope and schooltool to do customization
<stub> carlos: 571 on staging
<carlos> stub: ok
<Bhaskar> jinty: in your estimation, tentative duration??
<carlos> let me finish something I'm doing right now and I will give you the confirmation, ok?
<stub> carlos: Don't check all of them of course - just one or two you know should have been changed and one or two you know should not have been changed. I'm just feeling paranoid today (must be this damn flu thing I've picked up *again*!)
<jinty> Bhaskar, it will be months to learn how to customize, much less to get good translations
<Bhaskar> jinty: there is any trainining program in your organization for giving the idea about customization
<jinty> Bhaskar, you will have to speak to th1a about that
<Bhaskar> jinty: i discussed with him in that matter, he said that he will disscuss with you also
<Sesse> lifeless: any luck with my issue?
<Bhaskar> jinty: think about these issue also
<Bhaskar> jinty: i will meet sunday, bye
<carlos> stub: ;-)
<carlos> don't worry, I was not planning to check all them
<carlos> I wanted the number just to see that is something expected 
<carlos> stub: ok, looks fine, but I would also want to set 'languagepack = FALSE' when iscurrent is also changed
<carlos> could you add it to the query and run it on production?
<carlos> danilos: could you add to your agenda to attend next meeting noted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda  ?
<kiko> evand, I don't think it's immediate -- it takes a while to resync.
<danilos> carlos: the time sucks (it's my father's birthday), and there were other candidates as well (at least OgMaciel and someone else responded to email call for candidates)
<carlos> danilos: ok, that's fine
<carlos> danilos: about Og, I should check with him why isn't him there
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> stub: thank you
<lifeless> Sesse: jamesh wasn't around today, I dont know why.
<Sesse> lifeless: mm, ok. thanks anyway.
<lifeless> Sesse: so, I have your person page open, and will move it forward monday... 
<Sesse> lifeless: ok, thanks :-)
<static> hellooooo launchpad
<matthewrevell> static: hey hey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78073 in launchpad "launchpad-bugs receiving Bug #1 spam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78073
<lifeless> no ddaa, I dont know anything about the svn layout
<ddaa> nevermind
<ddaa> it's moot until the vcs-imports systems can actually route to svn.gnome.org
<ddaa> care about endorsing the corresponding RT request?
<ddaa> RT 26372
<carlos> ddaa: isn't svn.gnome.org hosted in our datacenter?
<ddaa> from the look of IP, yes, it is
<ddaa> but it's probably in some DMZ that's cut off the rest of the DC
<carlos> I see
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78077 in malone "kpdf doesn't print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78077
<danilos> ddaa: Gnome CVS is completely off, no commits will ever happen there again
<ddaa> danilos: good to know
<danilos> ddaa: as for SVN, CVS HEAD has been migrated to svn.gnome.org/svn MODULE/trunk, branches to branches/BRANCH and tags to tags/TAG
<ddaa> danilos: is this a single svn repo for everybody
<danilos> ddaa: and some developers have decided to change that even further, which makes everybody else's life harder (like banshee and beagle, which have beagle/trunk/beagle)
<ddaa> or one repo for each project?
<danilos> ddaa: no, it should be one per project afaik
<ddaa> nice
<danilos> ddaa: but it would be worth checking, I am not sure on that
<danilos> ddaa: yeah, it's repo per project, or at least that's what http://live.gnome.org/SubversionMigration implies
* ddaa bookmarks this
<lifeless> Znarl: where is rt 26372 in the queue? importd cannot do any of gnome until its addressed.
<Znarl> lifeless : I think that should be easy to resolve.  I'll get to it now for you.
* carlos -> lunch
* danilos -> carlos' lunch
<kiko> BjornT, is bug 46237 now fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46237 in malone "fine-tune delivery of duplicate notification mails" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46237
<Znarl> lifeless : RT#26372 will take the co-operation of the gnome servers admin to resolve, I'm chasing him now about it.
<BjornT> kiko: not sure. i'll have to check after lunch
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<Nafallo> no support for closing bugs from changelogs yet, right? :-)
<kiko> right :)
<Nafallo> good to know :-)
<kiko> the irony!
<Nafallo> hehe
<Hobbsee> kiko: implement it then :P  
<Hobbsee> then again, that wouldnt help with the "hopefully fixes #bugno and a whole heap of other bugs"
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: hehe. AI ftw! :-)
<laszlok> matthewrevell: ping
<matthewrevell> laszlok: hi
<matthewrevell> laszlok: how's Canadia?
<matthewrevell> :)
<laszlok> do i just tell you what i want fixed here, or do you guys want it submitted on a bug tracker
<laszlok> heh, Canada's pretty good :)
<matthewrevell> laszlok: Feel free to let us know what you're after and we can either work that into a bug report, or look for an existing bug.
<laszlok> okay, what i want is the ability to change the status of multiple bugs at once
<laszlok> for example, before jokosher 0.2 we marked all the bugs as Fix committed
<matthewrevell> ok
<laszlok> and then jokosher 0.2 got released, and i had to go through about 100 bugs to mark them as "fix released"
<laszlok> so if i do an advanced search for only bugs with state "fix committed", then there should be a little button that says "Change the status of all shown bugs"
<matthewrevell> laszlok: As you know, I'm pretty new to the team, so I need to check with BjornT
<laszlok> sure, np
<matthewrevell> BjornT: laszlok wants to be able to mark multiple bugs as fixed. Is that part of the bug tracking release management?
<BjornT> matthewrevell, laszlok: no. but there are plans for making it possible edit more than one bug at once. there should be a bug about it somewhere.
<laszlok> its just that making two different statuses for, fix committed and fix released is something no one else does
<laszlok> and a soon as you release, all the bugs automatically change
<matthewrevell> bug 41702
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41702 in malone "Allow mass changing of bugs' statuses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41702
<laszlok> plus, launchpad already knows when the release is gonna happen anyway, so maybe it should change it based on the milestone the bug is set to
<kiko> laszlok, well, actually, I'm not sure fix committed versus fix released is clear for ubuntu
<kiko> when should one or the other be set?
<kiko> currently fix released is set when the upload happens,
<laszlok> is fix committed for upstream then?
<kiko> fix committed is for revision control, mostly
<popey> kiko: I am still receiving mails from launchpad twice.. is this being looked at by any chance?
<BjornT> kiko: btw, it seems like bug 46237 is still not fixed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46237 in malone "fine-tune delivery of duplicate notification mails" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46237
<cr3> I'm trying to create a new team in Launchpad and I get an error about the Contact Email Address because it is already registered in Launchpad to myself!
<kiko> BjornT, hmmm, I thought we were no longer broadcasting duplicate notices.
<kiko> cr3, why don't you remove the email address from your account
<kiko> BjornT, can you see what's affecting popey? I thought his issue was related to the problem we fixed over the past two days but perhaps it is not.
<popey> BjornT: I (and others) am/are getting double mails from the support tracker
<kiko> popey, oh! the /support/ tracker?!
<popey> yus
<cr3> kiko: why? it seems reasonable to have an email address for my account and a contact email address for a team
<kiko> wow.
<kiko> cr3, email addresses in launchpad are unique; we can't easily change that.
<popey> i am subscribed to the support tracker, so i get every mail twice, well, it's not every mail, looks like possibly only some, but most
<cr3> kiko: so two groups can't have the same contact email address either, right?
<kiko> cr3, yeah.
<matthewrevell> laszlok: Does bug 41702 report your issue?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41702 in malone "Allow mass changing of bugs' statuses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41702
<BjornT> popey: oh, me too actually. i assumed it was something on my side, but it seems like it's launchpad after all :) i can take a quick look to see if i can reproduce it locally.
<laszlok> matthewrevell: yes its identical to my issue
<popey> BjornT: let me know if you need any mails forwarding, although I guess you probably have some
<BjornT> kiko: previously we sent two notifications about duplicate bugs; one from from each bug. now we send only a notification from the master bug.
<kiko> BjornT, and we don't send notifications of new duplicates being added to the main bug's subscribers either, right?
<matthewrevell> laszlok: If you have anything to add, then please add a comment to the bug.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: Is 41702 a likely FiF candidate?
<BjornT> kiko: we do send notifications about new duplicates.
<kiko> hmm. I thought we didn't.
<kiko> ok.
<BjornT> matthewrevell: probably not. i think it will take more than one day to design and implement.
<matthewrevell> BjornT: okay, thanks.
<popey> belated "hello" matthewrevell from some days ago
<matthewrevell> laszlok: As the bug would take longer than a day to fix, we can't look after it as part of Fix-it Friday. Thanks for raising it, though. If you add a comment to the bug it'll help.
<matthewrevell> popey: Howdy :)
<popey> matthewrevell: Jono is off to Aus?
<popey> he could fit you in his suitcase couldn't he?
<matthewrevell> popey: Yes, the lucky bearded get that he is
<matthewrevell> popey: Not with all his metal t-shirts, no, sadly not :)
<popey> ahh, of course
<matthewrevell> popey: He had to look good for his public :)
<matthewrevell> s/had/has
<popey> ooo, today is fix it friday!?
* popey wakes up
<popey> can you please fix the top contributors page so that it doesn't time out. it does my ego no end of harm when, upon checking to see if I have made the #1 spot, the page times out!
<Nafallo> lol
<popey> in fact, stuff the "two emails from the support tracker" problem, divert all power to +topcontributors scotty, I want warp factor ten!
<kiko-fud> popey, I'm going to try and fix that -- I have it half-done in a branch
<popey> w00t
<popey> mate of mine wrote a script called "feedpopeysego.py" which grabs the top 10 contributors and sticks them in a csv file so i can track my progress :)
<popey> but it times out
<popey> which is sad :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78090 in launchpad "Home page form has confusing wording in relation to undoing changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78090
<matthewrevell> popey: ha :)
<laszlok> how hard would it be to make all the translation strings in rosetta searchable?
<matthewrevell> laszlok: That's probably a question for danilos
<matthewrevell> or carlos
<laszlok> oh and where can i get a launchpad compatible irc bot like Ubugtu?
<matthewrevell> laszlok: for #jokosher?
<laszlok> matthewrevell: yup
<danilos> laszlok: that's on the agenda as bug 44, but we're working on a workaround at the moment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<laszlok> danilos: k cool, its not somethign i need right away or anything
<carlos> danilos: the workaround is implemented and should be on production with next rollout
<danilos> laszlok: it actually is something many translators need right away, so it's tagged as high priority as well
<danilos> carlos: do you count the time it will take for the external search bots to index all the stuff?
<carlos> danilos: well, that's google's fault!
<carlos> ;-)
<laszlok> it says in the bug that string for any product should be searchable, will i be able to search all products too?
<matthewrevell> Guys, who looks after Ubugtu?
<danilos> carlos: heh, right :)
<Nafallo> matthewrevell: Seveas
<Nafallo> matthewrevell: hi btw :-)
<matthewrevell> Nafallo: thanks and hi :)
<matthewrevell> laszlok: Looks as though Seveas isn't around at the moment but I'll drop him a mail.
<danilos> laszlok: yeah, either search through a single, or through all of them
<laszlok> danilos: that would be awesome because the currently translated recommendations thing isn't too smart at finding matches
<danilos> laszlok: current "suggestions" is just list of different translations for the same string throughout rosetta
<laszlok> danilos: yes, but what i mean is that sometime the string is a tiny bit different like has <b></b> around it, and i would like to be able to see how others translated it
<danilos> laszlok: I know what you're talking about, but that's not yet implemented
<danilos> laszlok: it's basically about "fuzzy" or "similarity" matches
<laszlok> well, the ability to search and find it myself would make fuzzy matching unnecessary
<danilos> laszlok: that's planned as well
<danilos> laszlok: how's that? isn't it better if you get a list of translations of similar strings right on the same page?
<laszlok> danilos: only if you're fuzzy matching is absolutely superb. For example i need to translate a string that has never been translated before, but i know that the key word in the sentence has been translated already
<laszlok> so i search for the word, and try and find it in a similar context
<danilos> laszlok: ok, your translation experiences differ from mine: I find fuzzy matching highly valuable, and not just in cases of punctuation changes and similar
<laszlok> i think its because i mostly translate esperanto, which has relatively little stuff already translated
<danilos> laszlok: yeah, maybe, but that's an interesting case as well
<nakkiel> hi people
<matthewrevell> hi nakkiel
<nakkiel> let's clarify something, is this channel the one which serves as a support for launchpad.net ?
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: Yeah, you can get help for Launchpad.net here
<nakkiel> ok, thanks
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: Is there something in particular that you need help with?
<nakkiel> my question is fairly simple, it's stated in the FAQ that launchpad.net hosts Bazaar branches, but I didn't manage to setup one
<nakkiel> so, I would like to know how I can setup a branch on launchpad ? :)
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Are you able to help nakkiel who has a problem setting up a Bazaar branch in Launchpad?
<nakkiel> perhaps there is some kind of howto or something ?
<nakkiel> I can read doc, but I didn't find anything besides the FAQ
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: New documentation is something that I'm working on at the moment. ddaa has written a guide on his own website though:
<matthewrevell> http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<nakkiel> ok
<nakkiel> I'll read that and provide you a feedback
<matthewrevell> Thanks, I look forward to receiving it.
<nakkiel> thank you
<matthewrevell> No problem. If you need any further help, please do ask
* ddaa is back
<ddaa> sorry, was answering a call of nature
<matthewrevell> ddaa: I think nakkiel has gone to read your guide
<cr3> Can a Launchpad team be given privileges for assigning a milestone to bugs logged in Malone?
<nakkiel> ok, I managed to push a branch
<nakkiel> playing a bit with it and then I'll give my feedback :)
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: Cool :)
<nakkiel> I wonder if "There is some latency between the time a branch is pushed to SFTP and the time when the data published by HTTP is updated. This latency is currently one day, but new code will be deployed soon bringing this down to a few minutes." is still true ?
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: no, it can be 10 minutes iirc
<nakkiel> ok, it explains why it took a few minutes for me :)
<LarstiQ> some particular nasty vcs imports do take 24 hours though
<nakkiel> beside that, the article is ok
<LarstiQ> at the time it was written the statement was true
<nakkiel> also, is bazaar slow compared to other DSCM like Mercurial ?
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: #bzr is perhaps a better place for bazaar questions :)
<nakkiel> I never used Bazaar before and I don't know if it's because of the server or bazaar but pushes are taking quite a long time
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: Mercurial and git are the two dscms that focus on speed, and yes, they're faster than bzr
<nakkiel> no, I was just wondering ..
<nakkiel> ok, it was just a simple question, no offense
<LarstiQ> though it depends on what you are doing, bzr is way faster for annotate
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: no offense taken
<nakkiel> ok :)
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: I was just amused you picked the one vcs that's faster ;P
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: what kind of branch are you pushing that you find slow?
<nakkiel> it's a small branch, 83 files and something like 1 MB
<LarstiQ> 1 revision?
<nakkiel> yes
<nakkiel> the initial one
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: where are you pushing it to, and what makes you say it's slow?
<LarstiQ> feedback on the push, total time it's taking for the amount of data?
<nakkiel> I'm pushing to bazaar.launchpad.net and it's pretty slow
<nakkiel> wait, I think it's frozen
<LarstiQ> right, but how do you determine that?
<nakkiel> well, these days, I experience problems with ftp connections
<nakkiel> and I know it doesn't mean much
<nakkiel> have you heard about the TCP Window Scale issue introduced in the Linux kernel some months ago ?
* LarstiQ knows bzr has some overhead when pushing to a large existing repo, but that shouldn't be the case here
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: no?
<nakkiel> well, it's a kernel issue that affects TCP connection due to a change in the TCP Window scales negociation
<nakkiel> basically, it affects TCP communications with _some_ hosts
<nakkiel> and it's pretty hard to track this issue
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: It's probably unfair to compare Bazaar's speed with that of Mercurial. The Mercurial guys have focused almost entirely on speed. The Bazaar guys have focused on doing it right and it's by no means slow. So, I believe merges tend to work better in Bazaar than Mercurial.
<matthewrevell> nakkiel: The guys on #bzr could probably talk you through some of that stuff.
<nakkiel> oh, I was not comparing them in the "buaha bazaar sucks", it was just to know if the slowness I experience was due to bazaar or rather to my setup
<nakkiel> I don't really care to loose a few seconds
<LarstiQ> nakkiel: I can't really determine that with more information, I know I'm ok with the speeds I get, but it could be better
<nakkiel> and Bazaar seems to be a great tool
<nakkiel> and Mercurial is actually far from perfect :)
<LarstiQ> still, we learned quite a bit from them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78101 in malone "add "changed since $TIME" to search filters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78101
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you next week!
<nixternal> on LP, when I goto register my Wiki name on my page, it says another guy (who seems very inactive) has already registered. And I didn't steal it from him either :) Anything I can do?
<mdke> SteveA: is it appropriate to bug you again about deleting that product series?
#launchpad 2007-01-06
<TehZorroness> If I accedentally created a product registration, is there a way to nuke it away?
<Nafallo> I don't think anything will ever be erased from launchpad :-P
<mdke> TehZorroness: no
<mdke> TehZorroness: you can submit a ticket, I believe
<TehZorroness> working on it :)
<gouki> Hi. I was wondering why do I get certain ammount of points (support and translation) but the total (karma) is allot less 
<Seveas> Hiya
<Seveas> matthew revell asked to report if launchpad is again sending out 2 mails for one membership approval
<Seveas> well, it does :)
<Fujitsu> Seveas, it did to me too :)
<kiko-afk> Seveas, salgado's finishing off a patch to fix that
<Seveas> kiko-afk, ok, I just followed matthew's instructions and reported it
<mhb> hello launchpadders ... is there a way to see all members of a team, not just the direct ones?
<mdke> mhb: I don't think so
<mhb> I wonder if it's easy enough to fit in the Fix-it Friday concept
<mdke> mhb: file the bug first, see if you can persuade them it's a helpful feature, then see if you can persuade them to fix it on a friday
<mhb> mdke: I will.
<mhb> thanks
<mdke> I don't know whether indirect team members have all the same privileges of direct members, if so then I guess they'll implement the feature
<mhb> I guess they should have
<mdke> I'm not so sure, but still, it needs clarifying
<mhb> for instance a Kubuntu Member is a Ubuntu Member as well, but won't get listed
<mdke> yes. But groups are used for much more than Ubuntu membership. There might be permissions, bugmail or other differences between indirect and direct membership of teams
<mdke> I'm not sure if indirect members get bugmail for products where the team is bug contract, for example
<mdke> or whether they can change configuration of products where the team is the driver
<mdke> file the bug, they'll tell you
<mhb> mdke: thanks for your comments. Filed as bug 78185.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78185 in launchpad "Indirect team members cannot be listed on a team page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78185
* mdke subscribes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78185 in launchpad "Indirect team members cannot be listed on a team page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78185
<mhb> when I want to start translating an upstream project through Launchpad/Rosetta, I need to register it first, right?
<mdke> it needs to be registered by the project leaders
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> what if it is not registered?
<mdke> so that it knows that the upstream project has decided to use Rosetta as a translation mechanism
<mdke> mhb: then it doesn't use Rosetta for translations
<mdke> most likely
<mhb> mdke: you don't understand what I mean
<mhb> mdke: it doesn't use Rosetta for translations as a whole
<mdke> so you should probably contact the project leaders and recommend Rosetta, right?
<mhb> mdke: wait
<mdke> sorry
<mhb> mdke: AFAIK some GNOME translation teams use Rosetta too
<mhb> mdke: but not all of them
<mdke> and they sync their own translations manually with Gnome CVS?
<mhb> mdke: I guess so
<LarstiQ> gnome has a special status iirc
<mdke> I think that's probably right
<mhb> I'm getting really confused now
<mhb> there are some people who recommend to use Rosetta for translations even when only a certain language uses it
<mhb> and you sound like you don't like that approach
<mhb> mdke: that's what I want to do - manually upload the translations, but be able to manage them in Rosetta
<mdke> it means that the language that uses Rosetta will have to deal with two separate translation methods. You'd have to manually upload them, manage them in Rosetta, AND merge any other contributions
<mhb> mdke: but it's impossible to go and say "let's all move into Launchpad"
<mhb> well, that's possible - but it will never be approved
<mhb> mdke: yes, you have to manually upload them
<mdke> and merge other contributions into Rosetta
<mdke> which project is this?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78194 in malone "Should be able to attach files when first submitting a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78194
<mhb> mdke: if you state that the active translation happens in Rosetta the translators will send the .po files to you
<mdke> what's the project?
<LarstiQ> mhb: it's best to talk to one of the Rosetta people
<mhb> mdke: beryl
<mdke> and you can't convince them to use Rosetta generally?
<mhb> mdke: I can suggest that, but I guess some of them will vote against that - and even then, it will take a lot of time before they will move to it
<mhb> mdke: so I'd have to wait several months with the translations, and that's unproductive
<mdke> give it a try. But as for using it on a language by language basis, you will probably need to speak to a Rosetta developer to authorise that
<LarstiQ> mhb: danilos and carlos might not be present at the moment, you could mail launchpad-users though
<mdke> LarstiQ: (rosetta-users)
<LarstiQ> mdke: that exists? Ok :)
<mhb> last time I talked to them it seemed to me that they approve such process, but maybe I expressed myself incorrectly.
<mhb> I'll wait for them then. Waiting a few days is better than a few months.
<mdke> try both!
<LarstiQ> both waiting a few months and a few days? :)
* mdke slaps LarstiQ 
<mdke> try talking to carlos/danilo and convincing beryl to use rosetta
<LarstiQ> mdke: but ja, I'd also mail rosetta-users
<LarstiQ> mdke: oh, all three!
<mdke> it's important to get it right, because doing it wrong will lead to people adding translations in Rosetta for languages that don't use it
<mhb> mdke: I understand. 
<mdke> does anyone know a way to remove deactivated members *entirely* from the list of team members?
<mdke> for example I'd like to remove myself from https://launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-it/+members, now that the structure of the group has been changed and there are only indirect members
<mdke> also, anyone know a way to get rid of that irritating %7E in the above url, and replace it with a ~?
<mdke> ciao Gwaihir 
<Gwaihir> ciao mdke
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78232 in malone "Marking bugs as dupes is a PITA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78232
#launchpad 2007-01-07
* mdke makes two changes to a team on LP, gets SEVEN emails. World record!
<Nafallo> mdke: lol
<Nafallo> mdke: I only get duplicates :-)
<mdke> a combination of 3 bugs, I think
<mdke> best of all, 6 of the emails were to tell me that my status has changed from Administrator to...
<mdke> Administrator!
<mdke> w00t
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78264 in launchpad "Email notifications after change of Owner are weird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78265 in blueprint "Adding a dependency is about as difficult as it could be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78265
* mdke notes that he has used the phrase "about as difficult as it could be" in two consecutive bug reports, and goes to bed, ashamed of his lack of originality
<mdke> oh no, not quite that bad.
<Bhaskar> how can i merge two po files into single one
<Bhaskar> doko:how can i merge two po files into single one
<jamesh> Bhaskar: do you mean in general, or in terms of Launchpad?
<Bhaskar> in terms of launchpad
<Bhaskar> jamesh; i have 2 po files download from launchpad, i want to merge these in single and want to convert into mo file
<jamesh> Bhaskar: msgcat -o output.po file1.po file2.po ...
<jamesh> or maybe you want msgmerge
<Bhaskar> jamest: then how convert this output.po into output.mp
<jamesh> msgfmt
<jamesh> e.g. msgfmt -o foo.mo foo.po
<lifeless> jamesh: hi
<lifeless> jamesh: we had a interesting account claim question on friday, which I wanted to ask you
<lifeless> jamesh: can someone who has all their emails already in launchpad as unclaimed autogen'd accounts, claim one ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I think they can use the forgotten password form to claim one, then merge the rest
<jamesh> not that I've ever done this
<lifeless> jamesh: forgotten password appears not to send them email, speculatively because they have not authenticated the address !
<jamesh> lifeless: I'd ask on the mailing list.  It has been ages since I've looked at this area of the code
<lifeless> ok
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i have translated schooltool in nepali , download po and mo from launchpad and update translations , but only some strings are localized in schooltool, why, have u any ideas
<jamesh> Bhaskar: if you have an up to date PO template for schooltool (there may be a script included with schooltool to regenerate it), try merging your po file into it
<jamesh> something like:
<jamesh> msgmerge -o new.po old.po schooltool.pot
<jamesh> check new.po for untranslated strings
<jamesh> if there are strings translated in the po file that aren't translated in schooltool, there may be some extra steps you need to do to install the translations (schooltool specific)
<Bhaskar> james:there are 2 template in launchpad one schooltool2006 and other is schooltool main, which one is to be used for translation
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i have already translated both these template, and tested  for update translations but schooltool could not converted in Nepali, some of the string are only, while taking po from these template
<Bhaskar> james:https://launchpad.net/schooltool/main/+pots/schooltool i am using this template now
<amik> small Q: is there any way to see all bugs that I've been involved in (submitted/commented/etc.)?
<mdke> amik: from your personal page, click Bugs
<mdke> then select the relevant category
<mdke> (top left)
<amik> oh now I see it :-)
<mdke> yeah, there is a bug about that being hard to see
<amik> the link says 'assigned bugs', guess that threw me off...
<amik> 10x :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78303 in malone "Ion3 complains of missing fonts on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78303
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> I have a proxy error at uploading file (Reason: Error reading from remote server). What should I do?
<beuno> Yannig: how big is the file you're trying to upload?
<Yannig> I'm trying to upload several files, between 10 and 200 kb
<Yannig> (but my network is rather slow, can it be a reason?)
<beuno> well, 10-200k shouldn't be a problem, but the error you're getting is very common in timeouts
<Yannig> Thanks a lot
<beuno> np
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> g'day
#launchpad 2007-12-31
<thumper> happy new year from UTC+13
<Fujitsu> Happy new year, thumper.
<LucidFox> ``Cube, are you here?
<``Cube> jep
<``Cube> what's the matter?
<``Cube> LucidFox: ??
<LucidFox> I'd like Tango icons for gtkpod
<``Cube> sure!
<``Cube> do you have a webpage?
<``Cube> your project?
<TFKyle> http://www.gtkpod.org :)
<``Cube> yea, just found that as well :P
<LucidFox> preferably GPL or LGPL
<``Cube> LucidFox: we have many iPod icons in Gadgetango, why not use one from there?
<LucidFox> Hmm.
<LucidFox> Let me google.
<``Cube> I think they are GPL
<LucidFox> What is its license?
<LucidFox> Cool.
<``Cube> but checking this, wait please
<``Cube> its not that I don't want to make any icons for gtkpod, but as there are already some, I thought you might use them
<LucidFox> Well, I can always use these: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21941
<LucidFox> http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gnome-icon-theme-extras/trunk/Gadgetango/scalable/devices/ <-- oh, yes, found
<LucidFox> thanks!
<LucidFox> Could you tailor http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gnome-icon-theme-extras/trunk/Gadgetango/scalable/devices/multimedia-player-apple-ipod-video-white.svg for low resolutions?
<LucidFox> and optionally get rid of the earpieces as well, leave just the iPod itself
<Adnarim> hi
<Adnarim> I'm trying to build a deb packet for ppa but the building fails. I know why! How can I make that "export QMAKE=/usr/bin/qmake-qt4" is executed before ./configure and ./configure with a switch --disable-debug?
<Adnarim> I'm creating the package with dh_make and dbuild -S
<LucidFox> Adnarim> edit debian/rules
<LucidFox> find the call to ./configure [params] and replace it with: QMAKE=/usr/bin/qmake-qt4 ./configure [params]
<Adnarim> this doesn't work :(
<Adnarim> can someone tell me what are valid sections for the debian/control files? there I have to fill sections.. if I use misc I'M always getting errors while pbuilder build
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<TFKyle> afternoon mpt
<mpt> Ah, my pin! Thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #179561 in launchpad "[wishlist] Check which projects I can join to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179561
<ubotu> New bug: #179564 in launchpad "Structural heading is misleading on poll page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179564
<ubotu> New bug: #179567 in launchpad "Poll secrecy options are too long for an option menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179567
<ubotu> New bug: #179568 in launchpad "No preview for polls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179568
<mattismyname> Anybody else getting "Not allowed here               Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.   " when trying to view a bug?
<mpt> mattismyname, you might get that if the bug is marked private
<mattismyname> aha
<mpt> Was the bug linked to from within Launchpad?
<mpt> Or were you following a link from a mailing list message or something?
<mattismyname> Yes...it is the duplicate of another bug in launchpad
<mattismyname> #136371
<mattismyname> I have had the same crash on my system and was trying to do a bit of research before submitting my own bug report.
<mpt> You mean bug 136371 is a duplicate of another bug, or another bug is a duplicate of bug 136371?
<ubotu> Bug 136371 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136371 is private
<ubotu> Bug 136371 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136371 is private
<mpt> ubotu, shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpt> Probably we should do a better job of explaining why you don't have permission
<mattismyname> Another bug (176568) is a duplicate of 136371.
<elmo> that's an apport bug report, which is probably why it's been marked as private
<mpt> gr
<mattismyname> What would be the recommended way to add a "me too" report to a bug like that?  I suppose they could find the debug trace from my system useful in working on it.
<mpt> Hopefully once apport is posting to its own database, we'll be able to have a stronger guideline that public bug reports shouldn't be duplicates of private ones
<mattismyname> Why would apport be marked private anyway?
<mpt> Because it might contain private information such as passwords etc
<mpt> that happened to be in memory when the crash occurred
<mattismyname> I see
<mattismyname> Well, I will go ahead and submit my own report of the bug and let them triage it as they will.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> A public bug report containing a carefully sanitized traceback is more helpful than a private bug report containing a complete traceback
<mpt> because more people can see it to have a go at fixing the bug :-)
<mpt> So, perhaps suggest in your version that the private one be marked as a duplicate of your one
<ubotu> New bug: #179587 in malone ""Sorry, you don't have permission to access this" bug report -- well, why not?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179587
<ubotu> New bug: #179598 in malone "Bug listing isn't sortable by project/package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179598
<ubotu> New bug: #179600 in malone "Offer summaries of bug listings subtotalled by project/package/assignee/milestone/etc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179600
<mpt> holy crap
<mpt> "Latest memberships" has been completely broken all this time and we haven't noticed
<ubotu> New bug: #179605 in launchpad ""Latest memberships" is actually "Alphabetically lowest memberships"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179605
<ubotu> New bug: #179607 in launchpad-bazaar "Trunk-only import policy seems incompatible with MythTV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179607
 * somerville32 had noticed.
<somerville32> lol
#launchpad 2008-01-01
<kohwj> is launchpad for open-source projects only?
 * Fujitsu points kohwj at bug #152145, then heads to bed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152145 in launchpad "Make clear that Launchpad is not just for free software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152145
<kohwj> Fujitsu: thank you!
<Adnarim> hi
<Adnarim> does someone here now how I can execute a command in the debian/rules file before the ./configure line?
<Adnarim>  I tried it with command && ./configure but this didn't work
<Adri2000> I would like to send the same comment and the same commands (subscribe and status change) to multiple bug reports. can I use edit@ and bug 1\nbug 2\nbug 3... or do I have to send the mail to 1@bugs, 2@bugs, 3@bugs... ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Adri2000> (bug x y z rather :))
<geser> Adri2000: if you know some python try doing it with python-launchpad-bugs
<Adri2000> hmm I'm afraid it would take longer for me to write a script that works than a mail :p
<ubotu> New bug: #179745 in ubuntu "launchpad has no button to report fault on search page" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179745
<yeager> anyone can help me to get contact details for the user "magne-andersson" (zirro)?
<yeager> he has no public email address listed
<Kmos> yeager: you need to be logged into launchpad to view e-mail's
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/~magne-andersson/+editemails
<yeager> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<yeager> i am logged in
#launchpad 2008-01-02
<jml> I can't see a way to contact them.
<jml> yeager: out of curiosity, why do you want to contact them?
<yeager> jml: he's translations are terrible bad and I need to give him some directions
<jml> yeager: thanks. just in the process of filing a bug
<yeager> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #179764 in launchpad "Some people are unable to be contacted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179764
<ScottAS> Hello All. I'm having a problem importing my OpenPGP key within my profile. I've uploaded my OpenPGP Key to KeyServer.Ubuntu.Com and it's listed as being present after having queried it but on entering my Fingerprint, I receive a message that my OpenPGP key couldn't be imported.
<Fujitsu> \/win 12
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<carlos> morning!!
 * Fujitsu watches the Canonical world slowly reawaken.
<mwhudson> :)
<jml> some of us have been awake all day already :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mrevell> morning mpt and happy new year!
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mpt> mrevell, likewise :-)
<Fujitsu> What an oddly short topic.
<mpt> Yes, it's been refactored
<Fujitsu> I'd be of the opinion that developer information shouldn't be in the topic, but that would make it *absurdly* short.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: The next meeting announcement isn't really for the developers, though. it's so that everyone else knows where it is. HAppy new year, btw :)
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Aha. Happy new year!
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Perhaps calling it "developer meeting" makes it sound too exclusive.
<Fujitsu> Considering most other aspects of LP development are completely closed...
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mrevell> nice one mpt :)
<Fujitsu> mpt: Thankyou. I have previously been unsure as to whether we're meant to avoid the channel during those meetings, and have often been mystified as to why they're not on irc.c.c.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: We welcome anyone who wants to attend. We're trying it out in #launchpad-meeting, though, so that people can still ask for help in #launchpad without feeling they're getting in the way.
<ubotu> New bug: #179816 in malone ""Unknown" importance should be unsettable if project uses Launchpad for bugtracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179816
<ubotu> New bug: #179820 in malone "Default "Undecided" importance is below all the others, and that's odd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179820
<mpt> whoo, bug feeds, nifty
<Kmos> cprov: hi! next version of ppa will have an option to remove some package?
<cprov> Kmos: probably, we are filtering 1.2.1 tasks right now.
<Kmos> cprov: nice.. thanks =) good work
<cprov> Kmos: you are welcome.
<Kmos> cprov: bug 173866
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173866 in soyuz "When specific arch is not available at PPA, it should reject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173866
<Kmos> check this one when you got some time =)
<ubotu> New bug: #179835 in launchpad "All staging.ubuntu.com URLs return Launchpad "Page not found" errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179835
<Fujitsu> mpt: What is staging.ubuntu.com's purpose? I didn't know it existed.
<elmo> err
<elmo> staging.ubuntu.com shouldn't even be in DNS
<mpt> elmo, removing it would be one way of fixing the bug :-) ... but I came across it when reading a presentation about Soyuz
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<elmo> mpt: done
<mpt> thanks
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ping
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Pong.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: delayed again :(
 * Hobbsee gives back gcc, and hopes that it builds.
<Hobbsee> cprov: you might want to actually fix the buildds.
<Hobbsee> ppc all looks broken.  hppa, etc, probably are too
<cprov> Hobbsee: check this with elmo or lamont, please.
<Hobbsee> elmo: lamont it's broken again.  same as the original arches over christmas.
<cprov> Hobbsee: is that the chroot issue we've got on i386/amd64 during xmas ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: yes
<cprov> Hobbsee: right, hppa/ppc/ia64 are missing the /fix/.
<Hobbsee> cprov: wouldn't surprise me.  why so, and what was the final fix?
<cprov> Hobbsee: I don't know exactly, elmo did it.
<elmo> Hobbsee: I did the arches the vast majority of people use, because I was short on time
<elmo> Hobbsee: infinity will be fixing the rest later today when he gets up
<Hobbsee> elmo: oh, i can understand that.  
<Hobbsee> elmo: ah, cool :)
<Hobbsee> elmo: was expecting the others to go on the todo list for when you got back
<elmo> Hobbsee: the fix was simply upgrading the chroot (by installing libc6 tzdata first, then dist-upgrade)
<Hobbsee> elmo: ah right, so it was what was thought.
 * Fujitsu is glad that fix worked.
<elmo> Fujitsu: yeah, thanks for your help, btw
<Fujitsu> It looks like a very strange apt bug.
<elmo> (I left a note in the RT ticket for Adam to talk to mvo about the apt behaviour)
<Fujitsu> Aha, thanks.
<markvandenborre> hi all, just wanted to say "keep up the good work on launchpad"
<markvandenborre> I just noticed an option that's probably there since quite a while: user renewed team subscription, and it rocks
<markvandenborre> a simple, but very effective way of helping our local volunteer group get organised
<markvandenborre> thanks for that!
<markvandenborre> and no, it's not because I need any fancy feature from you that I say this, just happy
<markvandenborre> all the best in 2008!
<Hobbsee> mpt: what was the rationale in killing off the separate rosetta list?
<Fujitsu> To move all of the spam onto launchpad-users, or because it was only separate initially because it was the first component of LP to be public. One of them.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: since when was rosetta public?
<Hobbsee> as in, open?
<Fujitsu> The first to be publicly visible/usable.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't remember, but it was explained at the time so it should be nearly the last message in the archives
 * Hobbsee wonders if LP stuff can be tagged as translations or otherwise.
<mpt> Hobbsee, depends what you mean by "stuff"
<Hobbsee> putting in a global filter to ditch anything that says "translation" seems a little harsh.
<mpt> We still use a separate "rosetta" project for categorizing Translations bugs, blueprints, etc
<Hobbsee> mpt: the mail.
<Hobbsee> mpt: the mail on lp-users
<mpt> ah
 * Hobbsee is bored of hearing abotu a section that she never uses, oddly enough.
<mpt> Can you train your junk mail filter to recognize messages that are about translations?
<Hobbsee> as, i suspect, are those who don't package, seeing all the constant mail about the ppas, including the mails where the OP clearly didn't read the previous mail a few days prior, which answers their question.
 * Hobbsee can probably set something up that will check for the word "translation" and LP users
<mpt> Should be fairly easy with the number of unusual terms (translations, po, pot, plural, mo)
<Hobbsee> but that will knockout the generic "lp has grown these new features" mails for each release
<ubotu> New bug: #179853 in launchpad "Purpose of "Renew their membership automatically" is unclear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179853
<Hobbsee> Having two separate lists splits discussion and may be confusing, 
<Hobbsee> particularly as we no longer use the Rosetta name.
<Hobbsee> meh.
<Hobbsee> translations here.  non-translations there.
<Hobbsee> i don't see why it wasn't renamed to the translations list, or something
<Hobbsee> same thing for ppa, when it gets sufficient mail
<Fujitsu> I see the user demographic for Rosetta as being very different from the rest of LP - the users are largely non-technical.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> those using rosetta are quite unlikely to use anything else
<Fujitsu> The other applications have users who might actually know what they're doing, how to write an email, how not to use a miling list.
<Hobbsee> those using bugs are likely to be using specs, for eg, or ppa
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<ubotu> New bug: #179857 in malone "Package sponsorships involve awkward bugtracker machinations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179857
 * lamont wanders through on his way to the office
<ubotu> New bug: #179868 in launchpad "apt:package-name URLs aren't auto-linkified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179868
<ubotu> New bug: #179872 in launchpad "Translations tab inactive for individual projects inside Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179872
<mpt> duplicate
<ubotu> New bug: #179873 in soyuz "Can't report bugs on PPA packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179873
<Hobbsee> mpt: personally, i'd like tos ee effective ways of stopping DOS's from people who upload broken pacakges, or lots of them whcih take ages to build, before being able to file bugs on packages.  but thatnks!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> Happy new year Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: somewhere in the documentation, you might want to point out that the buildds have no internet access during build, so downloading modules from cpan, etc, is inappropriate
<Hobbsee> mrevell: happy new year to you too!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: welcome to another year of ppa support!
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks for that.
<mpt> Hobbsee, is the DOSing problem reported?
<Hobbsee> mpt: the lack of cancelling builds.  yes.  the lack of build queue.  yes.  all deferred indefinetly.
<Hobbsee> mpt: the documentation doesn't explicitly say "don't require internet connection during build" yet though.
<Hobbsee> mpt: and you don't yet do automatic smashing over the head for violating that.
<Hobbsee> mpt: you also don't appear to have your rt info handy at all.  the site, username and password don't seem to be in any clear location.  then again, you probably don't want random users bugging rt.
<Hobbsee> mpt: if someone uploads a whole bunch of packages that take ages to build, or upload ones that require the internet, you've just managed to DOS the buildds that take them, sometimes for days.
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's not judged important enough to fix soon, it appears.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i would assume that's because it only broadens the group who can fix broken buildds (at least, without needing to do stuff with the chroots themselves) to ~buildd-admins, rather than just the 2 people from rt.
<Hobbsee> (and because that's not hundreds of people or something, doesn't get done)
<elmo> Hobbsee: hang on it's not about requiring internet
<elmo> Hobbsee: it's the fact that it went into a tight loop doing so
<Hobbsee> elmo: granted.
<elmo> Hobbsee: that kind of failure mode is hard to catch, always has been, always will.  dak buildd didn't cope well with that either
<elmo> Hobbsee: also, it happened at a particularly bad time of year where Canoncial as a whole is shut down, but that's not the case 99.9% of the year
<Hobbsee> elmo: true, hence i would have thought there should be a piece of documentation that says "please don't try this.  it makes $deity cry", and a way of cancelling any build that has had that, preferably with slugging the user in the head.
<Hobbsee> elmo: also granted.  i'm not whining about how it took a few days - i'm  just pointing out the worst case there.
<Hobbsee> elmo: and, as per murphy, this stuff is *always* going to happen around bad times (weekends, public holidays, etc)
<elmo> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> elmo: actually, i'm surprised that no one has appeared to try to upload stuff that grabs cpan stuff, in a ppa
<Hobbsee> elmo: i'd just like an exit route that doesn't involve poking you guys, when you have other stuff to do, and may not even be there, every single time.
<Hobbsee> (like, while you're asleep, weekends, etc)
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't remember you mentioning, in the bug report about cancelling builds, that it was related to alleviating DOSes
<Hobbsee> mpt: this is true.  i think i reported the cancelling builds before someone DOS'd them.
<Hobbsee> and i'd forgottena bout when people would do it to the ubuntu buildds
<Hobbsee> nice work with the subscribing someone else who isn't usually a part of hte project, btw
<Hobbsee> much more sane :)
<ubotu> New bug: #179893 in launchpad "Can't remove my preferred e-mail address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179893
<andresmujica> hi, i want to search for packages published in ppa for dapper, couldn't find how to do it...any pointers?  thanks in advance
<ubotu> New bug: #179913 in launchpad "OOPS editing project license" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179913
<ubotu> New bug: #179921 in launchpad-bazaar "Error message in propose branch for merging form is hidden behind the Target branch field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179921
<ubotu> New bug: #179925 in launchpad "common infrastructure for shell calls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179925
<ubotu> New bug: #179926 in launchpad-bazaar "Propose for merging form is broken for junk branches" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179926
<jcastro> Hi guys, I'm trying to get the Chandler guys registered in lp with a project page, but lp tells me it exists already, yet when I search for chandler I get nothing.
<matsubara> jcastro, it's registered but it's inactive. you'll need a LP admin to re-enable that project for you.
<jcastro> matsubara: I see, thank you!
<matsubara> jcastro, you're welcome
<jtholmes> does anyone here know who is the liaison is for gdm
<jtholmes> ubuntu gdm
<rlaager> I'm an upstream developer on Pidgin. I'm listing in whatever grouping is necessary for me to get all the bug mail for Pidgin bugs in Launchpad, but I apparently can't change the priority of Pidgin bugs in Ubuntu. What's the policy on that? I'd like to be able to set a bug to be wishlist at the moment and can't.
<Fujitsu> rlaager: To do that, you must be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol.
<rlaager> Fujitsu: I suppose you don't want to do that for upstream folks in general, then?
<Fujitsu> I believe that the current policy is that upstream should not always have control over Ubuntu bug priorities. And there's no other way to do it in LP at the moment.
<rlaager> Fujitsu: I would agree with that in the general case. So, I should probably just comment on the bug asking someone to change it to wishlist?
<Fujitsu> That probably won't achieve anything - we have a lot of bugs. You might ask that someone in #ubuntu-bugs change it.
<Fujitsu> (or me, in this case)
<rlaager> Fujitsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/17300
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 17300 in pidgin "Pidgin Evolution Integration plugin should allow opt-out per-contact" [Low,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Sebastien Bacher (seb128)
<rlaager> heh, speaking of that... How should things that are upstream wishlist be assigned?
<jcastro> is there a corresponding upstream bug?
<rlaager> In theory, if I was actively working on it, I'd want both bugs to be assigned to me. But, in this case, I doubt I'll get to it soon if ever.
<jcastro> I would just link them
<rlaager> jcastro: I just re-filed an upstream bug. If it was linked (which I'm not sure), we lost the old SourceForge bug report when we moved.
<jcastro> ah
<rlaager> I'm trying to go through the remaining open gaim bugs and update them against Pidgin.
<rlaager> in Launchpad, that is
<jcastro> yeah I noticed the pidgin project page is kind of sparse (no link to upstream bugtracker), I can update that
<rlaager> jcastro: http://developer.pidgin.im ... If you need any other information, I can help.
<jcastro> rlaager: I'm the "work with upstream" guy
<rlaager> jcastro: Interesting. ;) I was talking with Steve Alexander at Ubuntu Live about Launchpad upstream things. Do you know if/when it would be possible to automatically pull in all upstream bugs into Launchpad?
<jcastro> rlaager: oh, I was @ UL, but wasn't working on this.
<jcastro> rlaager: I'm not on the launchpad team just general "upstream" issues, so I am not sure when features are coming in.
<jcastro> rlaager: kiko and I have been having discussions on how to make all that stuff easier for upstreams
<Fujitsu> IIRC, they're about to do something like that for Debian bugs (well, it has been about to happen for months, and keeps getting deferred), so it shouldn't be too much longer until they can do that for anyone on request.
<rlaager> jcastro: Fair enough. It's not a huge priority. I'm thinking it'd be nice for to have one place to work on these things, be they with Pidgin, GNOME, etc.
<jcastro> yep, I agree!
<jcastro> rlaager: ideally what I'd like to see is have upstreams be able to have finer control of their lp presence.
<jcastro> But that's all been brainstorming discussion so far
 * Fujitsu is glad that this stuff is being worked on.
<jml_> thumper: ping
<jml_> thumper: I'm having problems with my IRC proxy
<jcastro> rlaager: if you have any upstream-related issues feel free to drop me a line: jorge@ubuntu.com
 * Fujitsu doesn't like the status of bug #174038...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174038 in soyuz "bad md5sum in Packages file" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174038 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> I'd say that this sort of thing *should* be investigated, as it really shouldn't happen.
<thumper> jml_: ok
<jml_> thumper: can't send priv msgs yet
<jml_> give me a moment
<rlaager> jcastro: Thanks. The biggest thing lacking for me at the moment is personal prioritization. I'd like to be able to sort bugs for myself, so I could have a nice TODO list that way.
<Fujitsu> win 24
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<jcastro> rlaager: there's no reason an upstream shouldn't be able to prioritize bugs. 
<jcastro> I'll bring it up with kiko
<Fujitsu> jcastro: It was discussed a little while back on some Ubuntu dev list, and it was decided they shouldn't be able to.
<rlaager> jcastro: Well, really there should be per-project priorities (Ubuntu vs. upstream) which we already have.
<jcastro> hmmm
<rlaager> jcastro: But I'm asking for per-user priorities. Ubuntu could consider some crasher in the AIM prpl the most important thing, which upstream could be most concerned about some new feature, while I personally won't be working on either.
 * jcastro nods
<rlaager> Right now, I have plenty of bugs in Pidgin assigned to me, but I was recently working on some bugs in another application where I'm not a developer. If I could prioritize within the bugs that I was subscribed/assigned, I could get a nice ordered TO DO list.
#launchpad 2008-01-03
<ubotu> New bug: #179983 in malone "SVGZ doesn't have the good encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179983
<Larose> My small package works on 6.06, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04, is there a way, when uploading it to my-ppa, that the binaries are build for every version ?
<Fujitsu> Larose: You need to upload multiple versions of the package. Say 1.0-1~ppa1, 1.0-1~ppa1~7.10, 1.0-1~ppa1~7.04...
<Larose> and change the "{gutsy, festy, ...}" in the debian/changelog ?
<Fujitsu> Larose: Yes, sorry.
<ScottAS> Hello All. Could someone help me with a problem?
<Larose> In http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog, it is written that I can put multiples distribution (separated by space), but it doesn't work with my-ppa : "Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: dapper edgy feisty gutsy hardy"
<Larose> Fujitsu: I don't understand the ~***
<Larose> Fujitsu: Is it documented ?
<Fujitsu> Larose: It's probably not documented anywhere, though it has been referred to on launchpad-users a couple of times lately.
<Fujitsu> In a Debian version, `~' is less than anything, even `'
<Larose> well, ok
<Fujitsu> So 1.0-1~ppa1 is less than 1.0-1, 1.0-1~ppa1~7.10 is less than 1.0-1~ppa1, etc.
<Fujitsu> It means users can upgrade properly.
<lamont> Larose: it's documented somewhere... ~ is less than null
<lamont> hrm.. like Fujitsu said
<lamont> Larose: and multiple distro source uploads have historically been an interestingly not-quite-what-you-think situation. even in debian.
<lamont> and it looks like launchpad doesn't believe in it
<Fujitsu> lamont: It's not possible to do with a pool.
<lamont> Fujitsu: I don't buy that.  OTOH, it's almost certainly impossible to meet the version requirements with multiple distros (must land between the previous and the next)
<Fujitsu> lamont: Multi-distro uploads need to build differently for each distro.
<Fujitsu> Er, DistroSeries, that is.
<lamont> (from the smash-it-into-multiple camp, all that has to happen is that the files in pool/$mumble have to be added to multiple Sources/Packages files, by way of being inserted into the database and propagated forward
<lamont> Fujitsu: ah.  point.
<Larose> Sorry if it's a little bit off-topic, but I have one more question, I did a kernel module package, I would like to distribute it (the .deb) to every debian-based distro, I mean, what should I write in the changelog for the distribution ? Anything I want, because I won't upload it to any package archive ?
<lamont> the other way to do it is upload the source to the earliest, and then propagate it forward as though it were in the archive when the new distroseries opened.
 * lamont has had this discussion before.
<Fujitsu> lamont: Yes, but Soyuz can't do that.
<lamont> either way, you don't upload with mutliple distroseries in the source.changes
<Fujitsu> (for PPAs, that is)
<lamont> Fujitsu: too true.  it requires archive-god foo
<Fujitsu> I suspect it will reject horribly if you try.
<Fujitsu> Good old initialize-from-parent.py.
<ScottAS> Someone has creation an OpenPGP key using my Domain Name, I didn't create and I don't know what to do otherwise. I fear that there's nothing I can do because I can't revoke it myself.
<Fujitsu> How relevant to this channel.
<Fujitsu> And how devastatingly terrible.
<lamont> (and that's why we have a web of trust... if no one trusted signs his key, then who cares...)
<Fujitsu> Precisely.
<Hobbsee> hum.  what does this "delete link" button do?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Other than being ugly, it deletes the packaging link.
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure everybody should have that privilege, but they do.
<Hobbsee> and where the heck is my mono now?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah right.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes, i was wondering about why i suddenly had that priveledge
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: as it is, i can't see how that relates to anything else, so it's rather useless in my case
<Fujitsu> I suspect that ubuntu-dev should have that privilege, but not the whole world.
 * Hobbsee presumes it makes sense where the upstream is also monitored in LP, or something
<Fujitsu> It is used for when people try to file a bug on a project that doesn't use LP (it will ask them if they meant package X in Ubuntu, where X is any package with a link to that project).
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Fujitsu> Oh, and also when you hit `Also Affects: Project....'
 * Hobbsee wonders why hte queue has now grown wider than her browser
<Fujitsu> It will prefill that.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Fujitsu> So it is useful.
<Hobbsee> grrr
<Fujitsu> And when NMSP comes around, with HCT and all... well, I won't bother going into that, as it won't happen.
<lifeless> NMSP?
<Fujitsu> NoMoreSourcePackages.
<Hobbsee> n omroe source packages
<Hobbsee> HCT?
<Fujitsu> Hypothetical Changeset Tool, IIRC.
<Hobbsee> how the heck do you know all this?
<lifeless> right, just checking it was what I thought it was
<lifeless> hadn't seen the abbreviation NMSP :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I am God.
<Fujitsu> Or I read specs and bugs. One of them.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right then.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you read the intros of specs.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and you appear to have far too much interest in soyuz ;P
<lamont> lifeless: "Not My Stinking Problem"?
<lamont> HCT is the most beautiful demo I ever saw.
<lamont> Fujitsu: NMSP is very simple once the source is all committed to bzr (or whatever)
<Fujitsu> lamont: As far as I can tell it's no longer on the immediate plans, but then again most things don't seem to be on the immediate plans.
<jdub> jml: howdy
<jml> jdub: hi
<jml> what's up?
<lamont> jdub!!! howdy!
<jdub> hey lamont 
<lamont> good to see you - long time no chat, etc... and back to our regularly scheduled program. :-)
<jdub> jml: just figuring out if the question i wanted to ask is built on too many assumptions
<jdub> jml: i'll start from the beginning
<jdub> jml: there's a branch of drupal that doesn't appear to be registered in launchpad
<jdub> actually, none other than 'head' (called 'main') appear to be
<Fujitsu> That is all that is imported at this time.
<jdub> should i register the branch, or does it need to be done via vcs-imports requests or something?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure there is a facility to perform multiple imports.
<Fujitsu> Unless one was to create a new release series, perhaps.
<jml> jdub: At the moment, we only import trunk (or equiv) from svn and cvs, afaik
<jdub> https://launchpad.net/drupal/5.x <- "do not import"
<Fujitsu> I've not seen a UI to do anything else.
<jml> jdub: I might be wrong. The real experts on our code import stuff are on European times
<jdub> so at least it has the right info
<jdub> but there are probably "cvs is state of the ass technology" issues in the way :)
<jml> almost certainly :)
<jml> I guess the other branches on https://code.launchpad.net/drupal/ aren't relevant to this discussion?
<jdub> nup
<jdub> ok, thanks :-)
<jml> so, there's this great distributed VCS that has good LP support that drupal might want to upgrade to :)
<jml> jdub: np.
<Fujitsu> bzr rocks, but few want to move :(
<Hobbsee> when it works reliably for me every time, and quickly...
<Fujitsu> It does for me.
<jml> Hobbsee: it doesn't already?
<gryc> yeah, the whole 'branching-taking-15-minutes-or-more' thing is a bit of a blocker
<Fujitsu> Or the initial mplayer push to LP taking 4 hours, yeah. But bzr+ssh is making that better.
<Hobbsee> although i may have used the wrong frontend (i think i used the http stuff, not the newer pull)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh yeah, i think i uploaded that by accident, and didn't commit to bzr
<jml> gryc: tried branching with 1.0?
<lifeless> jml: need packs too :)
<jml> lifeless: ahh, of course
<gryc> jml: yes, and it's better, but it's still really slow :/
<maarten_> Hi, I can't edit a bug I reported because I cannot get past the Logon page...?
<Fujitsu> maarten_: Have you blocked cookies, by any chance?
<maarten_> No, well, from some sites
<Fujitsu> maarten_: How many times have you tried to log in?
<maarten_> OK, thank you very much, for some reason launchpad was in the list of blocked sites.... sorry!@
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> That's bug #30679: Launchpad should say it needs cookies.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30679 in launchpad "Login requires cookies, but does not say so" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30679 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<maarten_> Many thanks for this!
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<carlos> morning
<soren> Over the last few days, I've gotten e-mails about failed builds of open-vm-tools on powerpc, ia64, and lpia. However, p-a-s says only to build them on i386 and amd64.. What gives?
 * Fujitsu thought we used Debian's P-a-s, and can't see any mention of open-vm-tools in his CVS emails going back many months.
<thegodfather> Fujitsu: no, there are small differences here and there
<Fujitsu> Why is there lpia stuff in Debian's, then?
<Fujitsu> thegodfather: ^^
<thegodfather> Fujitsu: afaik they try to keep it as synced as possible
<thegodfather> tho things might have changed in time
<thegodfather> it's even possible that LP broke with the last upgrade...
<Fujitsu> Heh, wouldn't surprise me.
<Fujitsu> Well, it's definitely still respecting P-a-s, so I guess we can safely assume that open-vm-tools isn't in it.
<Fujitsu> Or drescher is out of date, perhaps. Maybe that broke.
<Fujitsu> thegodfather: Why are you so godfatherly of late?
<thegodfather> Fujitsu: for a change
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hey mpt.
<Fujitsu> I just had to check my clock. No changing timezones, kthxbye.
<mpt> I'm only half an hour earlier than I was yesterday
<Fujitsu> I'm used to a `Go+d evening Launchpadders!' at this time, but I suppose I should get used to the opposite.
<Fujitsu> Evening cprov.
<cprov> Fujitsu: hi, good morning.
<sivan> kiko: ping
<kiko> ahoy
<sivan> kiko: flouresde amazounica
<sivan> :)
<kiko> floresta
<ubotu> New bug: #180075 in blueprint "duplicate email notifications on wiki page change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180075
<ardchoille> I asked a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/20913  Was that the correct place to ask that type of question in order to have it seen by the proper person(s)?
<Hobbsee> ardchoille: you got the right place
<intellectronica> ardchoille: yes, that's fine. let me check if there's anyone around who can do that for you
<ardchoille> Ah, great.
<ubotu> New bug: #180083 in launchpad "Registering project with ID "favicon.ico" returns icon instead of project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180083
<kiko> heh
<kiko> what a funny bug
<ubotu> New bug: #180091 in blueprint "Blueprint notifications are sent by bounces@canonical.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180091
<mpt> kiko, I aim to please :-)
<ardchoille> To those of you who helped me with my issue in LP, you are very much appreciated :)
<kiko> as the great mpt says, we aim to please!
<ubotu> New bug: #180135 in malone "Boilerplate responses to duplicates waste time and hurt searching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180135
<mpt> cprov, why do people need to sign the CoC to upload to a PPA?
<mpt> In other words, why isn't the PPA ToS enough?
<cprov> mpt: no especial reason, we just want to get CoC  commitments from users. Why is that a problem ?
<mpt> cprov, why do you want to get CoC commitments from users?
<mpt> Are PPA users more likely to behave badly than users of other Launchpad features? :-)
<cprov> mpt: yes, there is a higher chance to use launchpad to damage someone else's systems.
<mpt> cprov, why don't the PPA Terms cover that?
<cprov> mpt: well, I don't have a precise answer to this question, but why it should be covered by specified terms if it already covered in ubuntu CoC.  However I see it becoming a problem when we support PPA for other distributions.
<mpt> agreed
<mpt> ok, I'll report a bug on reducing the duplication
<cprov> mpt: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #180143 in soyuz ""PPA uploads must be signed by an 'ubuntero'" isn't understandable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180143
<mathrick> hiya, it seems to me that all launchpad-hosted bzr branches are down
<mathrick> or rather, launchpad gives links that result in 404
<mathrick> for example, https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-dbus/trunk
<mathrick> links to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-dbus/trunk which is 404
<mathrick> but browsing at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-dbus/trunk/files works just fine
<ubotu> New bug: #180151 in launchpad "team add member should include a link to the invited member" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180151
<ubotu> New bug: #180161 in malone "'Assign to' should include drop-down with team members" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180161
<Hattory> Hi all... When will the translations for hardy be available on lp?
 * mpt wonders if "In Progress" could be renamed to "Underway"
<Fujitsu> mpt: Trying to finally get them all to one word, I suppose?
<mpt> Fujitsu, thinking about it, yeah
<mpt> I think it would be enormous changes, though
<mpt> e.g. merging Fix Committed + Fix Released = Fixed :-)
<mpt> unless we had just "Committed" and "Released", but that probably wouldn't be understandable enough
<kiko> that sounds like terms in a mental institution
<thumper> kiko!
<thumper> hello
<kiko> heya thumper 
<Fujitsu> mpt: I think the Commited/Released distinction is necessary
<Fujitsu> *Committed
<kiko> I think it's useful too fwiw
<mpt> What for?
<Fujitsu> If they're merged, what would I see when I go to a milestone page? Everything Underway until the release?
<mpt> Milestone pages show all targeted bugs regardless of status anyway, don't they?
<Fujitsu> They do.
<Fujitsu> But how do I tell if something has actually been fixed yet, and is just awaiting rollout?
<mpt> Depends what you mean by "rollout"
<Fujitsu> Release of the version in which the fix will appear.
<Fujitsu> (or perhaps cherrypicking, as seems to be necessary a lot in LP... /me waves to all (de|pro)moted arch: all binaries)
<mpt> You can't tell that in current Launchpad anyway!
<Fujitsu> Why not?
<Fujitsu> If it's Fix Committed, I can be fairly sure the fix will be in the release to which it is targetted. Or their usage of LP is broken.
<mpt> Because Ubuntu bugs are marked Fix Released without an Ubuntu version containing the fix being released.
<Fujitsu> The version of the package is released, but you're right.
<Fujitsu> It would be a useful distinction to make, but until we get mass-editing (which seems to keep getting hit with the deferring stick), version tracking, or something else, it's not practical.
<mpt> It's not "released" in any sense meaningful to the people running Ubuntu 7.10 and reporting bugs about what they encounter in it. (Unless the fix is backported, but most fixes aren't.)
<mpt> Fujitsu, right, that's what I thought when designing them originally
<mpt> Ubuntu would be able to mass-change Fix Committed bugs to Fix Released on release day, and everything would be groovy
<Fujitsu> Exactly.
<mpt> I didn't realize mass-changing wouldn't be implemented for another N years
<mpt> but, but
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<mpt> even when mass changing is implemented, I *still* don't think it will be practical.
<Fujitsu> Why not?
<mpt> Partly because it would be too much bugmail at once
<mpt> And partly because it would work only as long as we're developing one version at a time, which may be true now, but may not be a few years hence
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<Fujitsu> In which case we need version tracking.
<mpt> right
<Fujitsu> Which is always good anyway.
<mpt> So I propose replacing Fix Released with a field for which version(s?) the bug is fixed in.
<Fujitsu> That sounds very good.
<Fujitsu> Hm, that could get a bit messy, actually...
<Fujitsu> Well, for SPRS you'd probably have to also show the DistroSeries in which the SPR first appeared, as the package version alone isn't a whole lot of use, as it's not released independently.
<Fujitsu> But it does sound like a much better way to do it.
 * mpt reads through bugmail
<mpt> Fujitsu, you're getting good at marking duplicates :-)
<mpt> (in bugs about Launchpad itself, I mean)
 * Fujitsu knows whether most LP bugs exist.
<mpt> What's an SPR?
<mpt> oh, SourcePackageRelease
<Fujitsu> Sorry, yes.
 * Fujitsu wonders how exactly the enormous architecture-independent binary domination regression managed to not fail any tests.
<geser> is it be possible to recover the lost packages or is a new upload necessary?
<Fujitsu> They're still in librarian, so I presume they should be revivable. cprov? ^^
<cprov> Fujitsu: I'm working on it ...
<Fujitsu> cprov: They won't require a new upload?
<cprov> Fujitsu: now, if you provide a list of binaries that have vanished since 20th Dec I can republish them
<Fujitsu> Can't you fairly easily perform a query for superseded SPRs that are for published sources? Or look in the logs? Having someone else create a list manually sounds like it's going to miss things.
<cprov> Fujitsu: ok, don't worry, I can do it myself.
<Fujitsu> I guess this is one situation where the bug trail that we're meant to leave would be useful, but at least some of the component changes were performed without bugs.
<cprov> Fujitsu: no, all arch-indep override since 20th vanished the binary from the archive, arch-specific overrides works
<Fujitsu> I am aware.
<cprov> Fujitsu: shouldn't be difficult to trace, till tomorrow better postpone such actions.
<cprov> I have to go away for a bit, brb
<Fujitsu> OK, thanks.
<geser> cprov: libcommons-httpclient-java survived it but not libcommons-httpclient-java-doc
<geser> and libcommons-httpclient-java is arch:all
<Fujitsu> That's not encouraging.
<geser> cprov: here is a list of packages which are missing after bug #176139 got fixed: libavalon-framework-java libavalon-framework-java-doc libcommons-httpclient-java-doc libjunitperf-java libjunitperf-java-doc libi18n-java libjazzy-java libjcalendar-java libjcalendar-java-doc libnsuml-java libsaxon-java libsaxon-java-doc libtoolbar-java
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176139 in libtoolbar-java "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176139
<mpt> See y'all in 10 hours or so
<Fujitsu> geser: libcommons-httpclient-java looks to have already been in universe.
<geser> ah, that explains it
<Fujitsu> So it was saved by someone NEWing it incorrectly.
<ubotu> New bug: #180210 in malone "Launchpad doesn't parse RT URLs correctly for cpan.org" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180210
<yeager> any admins here?
<yeager> is there any need for any reverse proxies in the LP solution?
<yeager> i recently started to work for Blue Coat Systems
<yeager> maybe I can pulls some strings to borrow you guys a box or two
<ubotu> New bug: #180218 in soyuz "override mismatch race needs to be fixed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180218
#launchpad 2008-01-04
<Rinchen> yeager, I don't think so at the moment but I'll pass it on
<yeager> ok, no problems
<yeager> it's not an official question so keep it unofficial
<Rinchen> will do
<Rinchen> and thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #180234 in launchpad-bazaar "Upgrade Launchpad's Bazaar to 1.1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180234
<Ubulette> "PPA exceeded its size limit (1261862844 of 1073741824 bytes). Contact a Launchpad administrator if you need more space." last time, i filed a question and i was told to ignore it. what about now ?
<ubotu> New bug: #180236 in soyuz "new "visible" column in the buildd table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180236
<Kmos> Ubulette: file a question in answers against launchpad, to clean up your PPA
<Kmos> :)
<Ubulette> again ?
<Kmos> anyone clean it up ?
<Kmos> subscribe mthaddon
<Kmos> :)
<mthaddon> Kmos, no need to subscribe me - I get all launchpad questions via email...
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> mthaddon: can you clean up my PPA too? account name: gothicx
<mthaddon> Kmos, I think I asked you to file a separate question as you tagged it onto someone else's - but yeah - all of the items?
<Ubulette> question 16565
<Kmos> mthaddon: yes.. thanks =)
<Ubulette> hmm answer 16565
<Ubulette> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/16565
<mthaddon> Ubulette, are you experiencing problems - from kiko's comments there it seems like we're exceptioning your account so you don't need to worry about the limit too much
<mthaddon> Kmos, can you just create a quick question for me so I have a "paper trail" - sorry to be a pain...
<Kmos> mthaddon: ok =)
<Kmos> mthaddon: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/21365
<Kmos> done
<mthaddon> thx
<Ubulette> mthaddon, i've just got an "Upload Warning" so i don't know (yet) if it worked. the email said it's accepted but it takes ~1h15 to just enter the queue :P
<Ubulette> #  121 source packages (303.0 MiB)
<Ubulette> # 1230 binary packages (899.1 MiB)
<Ubulette> the # of packages seems bogus
<mthaddon> Ubulette, trying to get an answer for you...
<mthaddon> Ubulette, are you on the launchpad-users mailing list?
<Ubulette> no
<mthaddon> if you'd rather not join and post there, I can follow up for you separately
<Ubulette> indeed, i'd rather not to.
<Kmos> mthaddon: my ppa is cleaned but not the stats
<Kmos>     * 28 source packages (47.5 MiB)
<Kmos>     * 92 binary packages (193.3 MiB)
<Kmos>     * Estimated archive size: 240.9 MiB
<mthaddon> Kmos, I believe we have to wait for the next run (daily) for that
<Kmos> ah ok =)
<Kmos> thanks
<mthaddon> Ubulette, how should someone follow up with you?
<mthaddon> is here the best place?
<Ubulette> email or irc
<Ubulette> here is good. i'm always on
<mthaddon> ok, I'll get in touch with someone and have them follow up with you - thx
<Ubulette> thx
<DreadKnight> hello. can anyone help me out a bit? i want to create a ssh key thingy...
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DreadKnight> ok thanks :)
<spiv> DreadKnight: You may also find http://bazaar-vcs.org/Bzr_and_SSH to be helpful
<DreadKnight> great, i need it for bzr, in order to commit to launchpad xD
<DreadKnight> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #180279 in malone "Email Subject should read "[Ubuntu-bug NNN]" not just "[Bug NNNN]"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180279
<kiko> Ubulette: we are only sending out warnings for now; I'll look into this because we need a good way to cope with it
 * Fujitsu uploads hundreds of gigabytes.
<carlos> morning
<Fujitsu> Hey carlos.
<carlos> Fujitsu: hi!
<mbt> Is there still not a way to delete packages from PPA oneself?
<ubotu> New bug: #180284 in soyuz "Users should be able to delete PPA packages manually" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180284
<ubotu> New bug: #180283 in launchpad "Remove package from psicus PPA" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180283
<ubotu> New bug: #180318 in launchpad "How long does this take, please?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180318
<mwhudson> kwality bug report
<Fujitsu> That's impressive.
<intellectronica> i think it's a new form of poetry, actually
<Fujitsu> intellectronica: Heh.
<Fujitsu> That must go into the hall of fame.
<Fujitsu> GoT eNoUgH ODD capitalisation AnD REPITITION there?
<matsubara> where's ubugtu?
<Fujitsu> matsubara: They were merged many moons ago.
<matsubara> ah ok. it's ubotu now. thanks Fujitsu 
<matsubara> ubotu, bug 159151
<ubotu> Bug 159151 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159151 is private
<Fujitsu> matsubara: Plain old bug 159151 should do.
<ubotu> Bug 159151 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/159151 is private
 * Fujitsu curses all these private LP bugs.
<matsubara> right, just testing something.
<LarstiQ> Fujitsu: well, if that also means it's not affecting me, I don't mind ;)
 * Fujitsu was more thinking of those bugs that contain useful information referenced in other bugs, and are later privatised.
<Kmos> how to find this "locales/pt_PT:mon_decimal_point" in translations ?
<Kmos> it's wrong.. still in wrong coin, not euro
<jel> hi all.  I can't seem to log into launchpad with konqueror.  Firefox works OK, and other konqueror logins work OK.  Is this a known issue?
<Fujitsu> jel: Ensure you have allowed cookies for launchpad.net.
<jel> damn, you're right.  Sorry.  False alarm.
<jel> I meant to check that, but got sidetracked and thought I had.
<jel> OK, well, that eliminates the barrier to registering a project.  Thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #180349 in launchpad "mailing list subscriptions page should link to team" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180349
<jjesse> good morning two weeks ago i chnaged my primary email address in launchpad, however my @ubuntu.com email still goes to the old address
<jjesse> does that automatically get updated?
<jjesse> never mind it seems to have been updated
<jjesse> sorry about that
<Kmos> what's the package responsible for "locales/pt_PT:mon_decimal_point" in translations ?
<Kmos> looks like langpack-locales
<ubotu> New bug: #180388 in malone "Please add status "patched" in bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180388
<ubotu> New bug: #180392 in soyuz "PPA authorized_size field limited to 2GB" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180392
<jel> Hi Guys :)  I seem to have a number of accounts in launchpad -- sorry, I didn't remember actually using it in the past (for bug reports, I guess).  Is there a way to merge these?
<matsubara> jel, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jel> matsubara: great; thanks :)
<Peng> That's impressive.
<iKs> Hi all :)
<iKs> I've been using bazaar locally for a project I have and I just registered the project on Launchpad
<iKs> I'd like to push the repo I have to Luanchpad but I don';t really know how to do that
<iKs> I'd like to push it to the trunk of the project but I only found ways to create perosnnal branches
<iKs> How do I do that ?
<LarstiQ> iKs: the trunk of a project is associated with a particular user/team branch. If you want all the teammembers to be able to push, I suggest creating a team for your project and pushing the branch there.
<iKs> OK.
<LarstiQ> iKs: compare /~bzr/bzr/bzr.dev and /~larstiq/bzr/bug-foo
<iKs> I'm alone so basically the trunk will be associated with something like
<iKs> luanchpad.net/~iks/projectname/trunk ?
<LarstiQ> iKs: that will work too, and you can always switch later
<iKs> what do you mean by "too" ? Is there a better way ?
<iKs> (I'm kinda new to VC and especially to Bazaar so... :))
<LarstiQ> iKs: also see https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting 
<LarstiQ> iKs: with too I mean that associating trunk with your personal branch will work fine as long as you are on your own
<iKs> but the I'll associate it with a team's branch.. right ?
<LarstiQ> iKs: when you get more collaborators, you can still create the team, push there, and repoint trunk to it
<LarstiQ> iKs: right now, you don't have to
<LarstiQ> iKs: but read the docs :)
<iKs> Yep I was just thinking more centralized I think
<iKs> so I couldn't understand why the doc was talking about personnal branches :)
<mtaylor> so what do I do if I filled up a PPA
<salgado> mtaylor, you can get someone to remove a few packages or maybe increase the quota by filing a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<mtaylor> salgado: cool. thanks
<db-keen> why can't you modify implementation status and priority on the same page?
<db-keen> Launchpad splits up blueprint tasks
<db-keen> slowing down work, I think
<matsubara> db-keen, that's bug 175479
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175479 in blueprint "One page for editing blueprint status and related info" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175479
<db-keen> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<db-keen> matsubara: thanks to you then
<matsubara> I'm a bot as well. ;-)
#launchpad 2008-01-05
 * Fujitsu waits for mthaddon's next response to the lovely discourse in progress in question #21397.
 * Nafallo tickles Fujitsu 
 * Fujitsu swats Nafallo.
<jtt> does anyone know  how i can search launchpad for the pattern  dpkg --configure -a
<spiv> jtt: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Alaunchpad.net+%22dpkg+--configure+-a%22
<jtt> spiv thanks
<forsaken> anyone that can help me start submitting my code to launchpad? I created a project, but i'm getting a public key error...
<forsaken> i think i submitted my keys...?
<emgent> hello someone here?
<Fujitsu> emgent: For what do you wish?
<emgent> heya Fujitsu, only one questione about my launchpad page (https://edge.launchpad.net/~emgent)
<emgent> i'd like know why "answers" icon dont give up
<Fujitsu> Have you asked/answered any questions?
<emgent> sure
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see you have.
<emgent> it'snt normal.. :O
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure what algorithm is used to work out whether you get one or not; I have asked three questions on the launchpad project, and have the icon...
<emgent> uhm
<emgent> possible bug'
<emgent> s/'/?/
<Fujitsu> It's probably based on karma, and you seem to have no answers-karma.
<emgent> false
<emgent> i have answers-karma
<emgent> https://edge.launchpad.net/~emgent/+karma
<Fujitsu> I think you should, but https://launchpad.net/~emgent/+karma says you don't.
<emgent> uhm
<emgent> impossible :°
<Fujitsu> It's possible I've caught it in the middle of the recalculation, where rendered values seem to be completely arbitrary, but that's unlikely.
 * Fujitsu thinks an LP dev might have a better idea.
<emgent> uhm ok, i will wait launchpad dev :P
<emgent> thanks Fujitsu 
<paulvg> hello ./ i uploaded a package to ppa but it doesn't show up even if i select "All states", how come?
<Fujitsu> paulvg: Did you get an Accepted email?
<paulvg> ooh, lemme check...
<paulvg> oh ic, it landed in the wrong inbox
<paulvg> "Rejected:
<paulvg> Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.
<paulvg> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state."
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> You tried to upload to Ubuntu, not your PPA.
<paulvg> i did?
<paulvg> lmao
<paulvg> oh noes
<paulvg> it rejected again :'(
<paulvg> "Rejected:
<paulvg> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<paulvg> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> What package?
<Fujitsu> What version, also?
<paulvg> i uploaded freeswitch from svn, after changing the changelog and control
<paulvg> svn snapshot
<paulvg> 7080
<Fujitsu> Different snapshot to last time?
<paulvg> yup
<Fujitsu> What was the exact version number you used?
<paulvg> freeswitch_1.0~beta3-1ubuntu2
<Fujitsu> Right, that's wrong.
<paulvg> why
<Fujitsu> You changed the .orig.tar.gz, did you not?
<paulvg> no, i let debuild make it
<Fujitsu> How did you upgrade to the SVN snapshot?
<paulvg> the .orig directory is the actual svn snapshot
<paulvg> svn update
<paulvg> the other directory has my changes
<Fujitsu> So the previous one wasn't in fact 1.0b3, but a SVN snapshot?
<paulvg> well ofcourse, beta3 doesn't mean much afaik
<Fujitsu> Anyway, you've apparently modified the .orig.tar.gz.
<Fujitsu> If you do that, you must change the version number before the -.
<paulvg> debuild made the tar
<Fujitsu> That is, you probably want 1.0~beta3+svn7080-1ubuntu2.
<Fujitsu> Er, -0ubuntu1, sorry.
<Fujitsu> debuild won't modify the .orig.tar.gz, to the best of my knowledge.
<paulvg> ok, strange though, things did workTM last time
<Fujitsu> It worked last time because there was nothing to conflict with.
<Fujitsu> This time, it sees the old freeswitch_1.0~beta3.orig.tar.gz, and screams when the new one is different, but with the same name.
<paulvg> oic
<paulvg> yay, it worked!
<paulvg> thanks for the help
<Fujitsu> paulvg: No problem. :)
<paulvg> the email said accepted, it still doesn't show up on lp though but i guess it's allright
<Fujitsu> It is on LP.
<paulvg> where
<Fujitsu> I saw it several minutes before you mentioned it.
<Fujitsu> Oh, you're looking at +builds?
<paulvg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulvg/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Fujitsu> Right, the builds won't be created for probably about another 30 minutes.
<Fujitsu> If you take out /+builds..., you'll see it.
<paulvg> oic, status "Pending"
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<paulvg> could take a while on a caturday i guess :p
<Fujitsu> It will be published in 6 minutes.
<paulvg> ?
<Fujitsu> It will move from Pending to Published at XX:40.
<paulvg> ok, kewl
<paulvg> actually building it usually takes much longer though
<Fujitsu> The builds will take some time to appear (this should be fixed in Launchpad 1.2.1, I believe), but should start building fairly quickly.
<paulvg> that's great :)
<Fujitsu> Once they've finished building, they should be published at the next publisher run, which is (IIRC) every 20 minutes.
<paulvg> does there happen to be a way to disable lpia? it'll probably fail each time
<Fujitsu> I don't think that's possible in a PPA. Normally in Ubuntu we'd tell it not to build on lpia in a file called Packages-arch-specific, but not in PPA.
<Fujitsu> Why does it fail on lpia?
<Fujitsu> It shouldn't take much to make it work.
<paulvg> yeah ok let's leave it then, last time it was a "file not found" error :p strange though
<Fujitsu> lpia is almost identical to i386.
<Fujitsu> The instruction set is the same.
<paulvg> then it should compile with -D__VIA_HACK__ which is default iirc
<paulvg> well actually it might compile without but it may crash when using mod_portaudio
<Fujitsu> Why would it do that?
<paulvg> ic it uses #if defined( __i386__ ), if lpia doesn't define that this should always be safe, but it's just a minor issue anyway :p
<paulvg> because of 3 sse2 instructions... but anyway i hope the build works, i'll worry about lpia later if it does
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<emgent> some launchpad devel here?
<Fujitsu> emgent: It's a weekend, so you might not be able to find anyone.
<emgent> heheh :)
<paulvg> lp seems unsure when the build started: https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulvg/+archive/+build/484012
<paulvg> or what builder it's on
<Fujitsu> paulvg: The fields are duplicated when it's building - I reported that bug a few weeks ago. You'll find the real fields at the bottom.
<Fujitsu> Note that the build has just failed, so the duplicated fields are no longer present.
<Fujitsu> Bug #177824
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177824 in soyuz "Build page for currently building builds has duplicate fields" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177824 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<paulvg> can i patch this without rebuilding the .orig?
<Fujitsu> As long as you don't modify the .orig.tar.gz, yes.
<paulvg> but need to +1 the version number, right?
<paulvg> +i
<Fujitsu> Just make it ubuntu2, right.
<paulvg> hm, i think i'm doing it wrong... the directory is called freeswitch-1.0~beta3+svn7090 not freeswitch-1.0~beta3+svn7090-0ubuntu2
<Fujitsu> paulvg: No, that's right.
<Fujitsu> The dash seperates the upstream and Debian (or Ubuntu, in this case) versions.
<paulvg> well ok then -_-'
<paulvg> is this anything to worry about? "bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy"
<Hobbsee> no
<paulvg> and the tonnes of W: freeswitch source: source-contains-svn-control-dir
<Kmos> paulvg: that yes.. remove all .svn
<Hobbsee> paulvg: W means warning.  E means error.
<Hobbsee> paulvg: still, some warnings are important
<paulvg> i knew that -_-'
<paulvg> kmos: i'll look into getting rid of .svn later, i hope the build works this time
<paulvg> gotta run, thanks for all the help!
<paulvg> nice day y'all
<LucidFox> I have several .po files stuck in the translation import queue, the oldest one since October. Could someone look into this?
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: it's a saturday
<LucidFox> Heh. What would be a better day to ask?
<Fujitsu> Not a weekend, where the Canonical employees won't be here.
<Hobbsee> LucidFox: UK working week
<ubotu> New bug: #180523 in launchpad "canceling duplicates is very unintuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180523
<Fujitsu> Dupe.
 * Fujitsu finds it.
<jel> Hi guys :)   Reading the PPA stuff, it seems to say that only x86/amd64 are supported.  Is there a way to make arch-independent stuff (packages for python code)?
<Kmos> jel: lpia is also supported
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: is it arch:  all or arch: any? in debian/control for that?
 * Hobbsee can never remember
<Kmos> jel: just put "any" is Architecture: in debian/control.
<Kmos> *as
<Fujitsu> jel: Architecture independent stuff is architecture `all'
<Fujitsu> Not `any'.
<Fujitsu> jel: For an example, check pretty much any python-* package.
<jel> OK, thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Could anyone solve some confusion I have over a PPA upload that shows as Published, but it is only there as source files (no binaries) and there's no build reports?
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: the build queue is probably long
<Hobbsee> or ppas are borken
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahh... so, having got the Accepted email and showing as Published doesn't imply something was forgotten then?
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: how long ago were they uploaded?
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: what was it?
<Hobbsee> and what's your LP id?
<IntuitiveNipple> about an hour - I've done a new awstats package for 6.7 which doesn't 'have' binaries of course (perl scripts)
<IntuitiveNipple> https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Eintuitivenipple/+archive
 * Fujitsu looks too.
<IntuitiveNipple> It builds fine in a pbuilder locally, which is why I've got confused :)
<Fujitsu> Ah, it's very fresh.
<Fujitsu> Give it half an hour to get builds, then they'll build.
<IntuitiveNipple> btw... I've just uploaded a better version 0ubuntu2~ppa1 - forgot to set the proper version 1st time around :)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> So the previous version might have got somewhere.
<Hobbsee> it's just built on i386, too
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... what got me is there were no logs, and no status saying "waiting to be built" - that "Published" sounds kinda final :)
<Fujitsu> Published refers to the sources.
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Hobbsee> ^ is the binaries
<IntuitiveNipple> well darn me! It only did that build right now to embarrass me!
<Fujitsu> IntuitiveNipple: The builds should be created within about 40 minutes of your upload. They should start building soon after that.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ok... thanks... being the first one I've tried I was sure I'd got it wrong :)
<IntuitiveNipple> There ought to be a "pending" state in the build records... save idiots like me getting confused 
<Fujitsu> IntuitiveNipple: There is a pending state.
<Fujitsu> It is, in fact, called `Pending'.
<Fujitsu> The problem is that the build-creating bit of Launchpad can't quite handle the load of all these hundreds of thousands of builds, so takes half an hour to run.
<Fujitsu> So the builds don't appear in the first place until a second or two before they start building.
<IntuitiveNipple> "pending" ? Hmm, up until that build just now, there was nothing show for 'build_state=all' 
<Fujitsu> This should be fixed in Launchpad 1.2.1, due in a couple of weeks.
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh ok... so there's sort of a 'hole' then between upload/publish and build 
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> A separate process looks for new uploads, and creates the build records.
<IntuitiveNipple> It's pretty cool as it is; I think the problem is the guides don't show a step-by-step expectation of what to see, they leave a lot assumption in this regard. I was reading all the PPA guides and meeting logs for clues 
<Fujitsu> Well, it will hopefully make more sense in a couple of weeks. I've seen this question a lot lately.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm glad I'm not alone :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I'd have been ok if the guide showed an actual session with what to expect for a successful process start to end
<iKs> Hello.
<Fujitsu> Hello iKs.
<iKs> I'm trying to commit to my branch in Launchpad
<iKs> and I basically get told that there is a lock, put by me, that prevents me from doing that
<iKs> Unable to obtain lock lp--1220469780:///lock
<iKs> locked 17 hours, 38 minutes ago
<iKs> Will continue to try until 12:39:50
<iKs> (and "held by [myemailadress] on [mycomputer]" also)
<Fujitsu> Bleeergh.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<iKs> How do I tell bazaar to take that lock out ? :D
<Fujitsu> So it's not the LP-lock-holding bug.
<Fujitsu> bzr break-lock
<iKs> ok thanks
<iKs> no I aborted a push I think
<Fujitsu> OK. You probably want to bzr push --overwrite, then.
<iKs> Why ?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure how well it will recover from a partial initial push.
<Fujitsu> Or was it not an initial push?
<iKs> it was an initial push :)
<iKs> but since I'm in Iran right now, tunneling through a serv er in France :D
<iKs> It's a bit slow ^^
<iKs> i'll do
<iKs> that*
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, it can get slow.
<iKs> Thanks a lot anyways
<Fujitsu> No problem - I hope it ends up working for you.
<IntuitiveNipple> Somethin else I've just noticed, whilst I'm at it! The package is an _all.deb but none of the report info makes that clear ( the full .deb isn't shown that I can find) and the build entry has specifically inserted 'i386' in places to make it confusing. In the build-log itself it does say " ../awstats_6.7+dfsg-0ubuntu1_all.deb" but thats all I can find.
<iKs> Which protocol should I use on LP, bzr+ssh or sftp ? (in your opinion)
<Fujitsu> bzr+ssh, if at all possible.
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: i386 builds arch: all packages
<Fujitsu> IntuitiveNipple: arch all builds are identical to i386 builds, except that the .deb is named differently and is published on all archs.
<iKs> Fujitsu: why ? In which way is it better ?
<Hobbsee> iKs: faster
<iKs> Faster maybe ?
<iKs> OK :)
<iKs> Thanks a lot.
<Fujitsu> iKs: It uses bzr on the other end too, and is much faster.
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it? Ahhh thanks. Another little thing needs documenting then :)
<Fujitsu> Bug #40096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 40096 in soyuz "do not show architecture 'all' builds as i386" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40096 - Assigned to Diogo Matsubara (matsubara)
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<Fujitsu> It was called `simple' more than 18 months ago, so don't count on it being fixed soon. Documentation is probably a good idea.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Do we know how the extended PPA FAQ is coming along?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... just a note in the quickstart guide would help, especially as the people coming to PPA are more likely to be packaging novices
<IntuitiveNipple> There's a few fixme's and blanks in the draft, when I looked earlier
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, but it's pending on people who are actually paid to do it
<Hobbsee> and that it's certainly planned to be done at some point
<Hobbsee> the sooner the better, obviously, but i don't overly want to write it myself, in current state
<ubotu> New bug: #180538 in malone "Email interface doesn't allow escaping quotes in summary line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180538
<ubotu> New bug: #180554 in launchpad "karma dont work fine, answers karma dont work. Answers icon in "most active in" dont work too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180554
<emgent> heya fabbione :)
<fabbione> hi
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<geser> Hi mpt
<ubotu> New bug: #180591 in launchpad "Can't edit/update the details that login.launchpad.net sends (dup-of: 177401)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180591
<ubotu> New bug: #180593 in launchpad "Add option to disable @ubuntu.com email forwarding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180593
<mpt> Egads
<shiyee> when pushing to a LP bzr branch, i get the error "bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/14/e2/.bzr/repository/lock/auimcuu0ta.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/14/e2/.bzr/repository/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/14/e2/.bzr/repository/lock/held already exists". I think a previous push was interrupted, will this fix itself, or can anyone help me?
<jelmer> shiyee: you may be able to run "bzr break-lock"
<shiyee> jelmer: nope, same error
<shiyee> oh wait...
<shiyee> jelmer: thx alot, that did the trick :-)
<mtaylor> statik: someone should write a mylyn plugin for launchpad
<_flx> hi
<_flx> I would need help on the Bazaar system
<_flx> I registered a main branch on Launchpad
<_flx> aud made myself a dev branch
<_flx> I made some changes in the dev branch
<_flx> and clicked the "Propose for merging" in Launchpad so these changes could be merged into my trunk
<_flx> but I don't quite understand how to merge those together
<LarstiQ> _flx: heh, you're probably the one who would be doing the merging :)
<LarstiQ> _flx: cd main.branch; bzr merge url-to-dev-branch; *review changes*; bzr commit
<_flx> LarstiQ, Oh.. I see.. I don't have the "main branch" on my system
<LarstiQ> _flx: you do have the dev branch though?
<_flx> LarstiQ, Yes
<_flx> I "kind of" transformed my trunk branch into a dev branch
<_flx> but if I "bzr info"
<LarstiQ> _flx: I guess this turns into a question of workflow. If your main branch does not have any new revisions you could just push your dev branch to it
<LarstiQ> _flx: but if you want to more clearly mark that this work was done in a seperate branch, then merging would be the way to go
<_flx> LarstiQ, Yes this is what I previously made (bzr push into the trunk), But since I'm trying to understand the Bazaar way of doing things and since I want to learn the "right way". If I understand, the trunk is not a dev branch itself. It is more a "merge location" for task-branches to be merged to
<LarstiQ> _flx: that is indeed one way of working
<_flx> LarstiQ, sounds good to me, altough I don't quite see the "P2P" aspect of it
<LarstiQ> _flx: http://bazaar-vcs.org/Workflows may help
<_flx> LarstiQ, What I evoked previously is, I think, the Decentralized with shared mainline
<_flx> The thing I don't understand is why SVN couldn't do it. As far as I can see, it can also create branches and merge them together/into the mainline
<LarstiQ> _flx: it can, but not decentralized, it needs to be done in the central repository, so you need connectivity to it at all times. That makes branching much more expensive so the incentive to do it isn't there as much.
<LarstiQ> _flx: and the merging support is way more painful, although the svn people are working on that
<_flx> LarstiQ, So basically what you are saying is that I can take a snapshot from lets say DevA, branch it, make some changes than publish this into the mainline when connectivity allows it ?
<LarstiQ> _flx: yes
<LarstiQ> _flx: or decide it's all wrong and never publish it, that's a great freedom of being decentralized
<_flx> LarstiQ, Sounds interresting. Another question, what is the difference between the "bzr init-repo URL" and "bzr branch URL" ?
<_flx> LarstiQ, I see. Launchpad is here to help publish/host branches.
<LarstiQ> _flx: the first will create a repository at URL which can be used by multiple branches to store their revisions. The second will make a branch locally, and copying the information from the branch at URL
<LarstiQ> _flx: exactly
<LarstiQ> _flx: (well, and bugtracking/translations/blueprints etc)
<_flx> LarstiQ, so the first command would make my "disk" to be avaiable to all for branching/commiting ?
<LarstiQ> _flx: there is one notable workflow missing from that wiki page, and that's completely decentralized mesh merging. The drawback of that is that it's complete anarchy.
<LarstiQ> _flx: not exactly
<LarstiQ> _flx: you could just branch or bzr init to get a branch you can work and commit in
<LarstiQ> _flx: but if you do that under an area you have created a repository, the branches will share it as a storage for revisions, which takes less diskspace and can often be faster
<_flx> uhm ok
<_flx> Sounds less "egoist"
<LarstiQ> _flx: a typical way to use it would be: bzr init-repo $HOME/src/bzr; cd $HOME/src/bzr; bzr branch http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev (this will create a branch at $HOME/src/bzr/bzr.dev); bzr branch bzr.dev bzr.lq
<LarstiQ> _flx: you then have two branches, a local mirror of bzr.dev, and a personal bzr.lq branch to work in. But the storage cost is only a few kilobytes more than if you had only the bzr.dev mirror
<_flx> ok I just did that. Let me do some test, I might have some other questions
<LarstiQ> sure. 
<LarstiQ> _flx: if they're all bzr related, we can also move it to #bzr
<_flx> It will be Launchpad related in few minutes ;)
<_flx> Ok I made a download of the trunk and a branch from it
<_flx> I made a change into my branch (renamed a file)
<_flx> if I "bzr commit", the change will be local only isn't it ? 
<LarstiQ> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #180644 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch status menu has long clumsy caption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180644
<_flx> LarstiQ, I didn't made a "bzr push" and tried to merge the branch into the trunk but it says it have nothing to do
<_flx> LarstiQ, What is the error I made ?
<LarstiQ> _flx: if there is nothing to do, all the revisions in the branch you are trying to merge from are usually already contained in the branch you're merging into
<LarstiQ> _flx: from the trunk, what does 'bzr missing url-to-dev' report?
<_flx> LarstiQ, it reports that I am missing 1 revision
<_flx> LarstiQ, now the merge works... I don't understand, I didn't do anything 
<LarstiQ> _flx: what exact command did you give before when it reported nothing to do?
<_flx> LarstiQ, Oh, I forgot a dot... I wrote ./branches instead of ../branches
<LarstiQ> _flx: ah :)
<_flx> LarstiQ, when trying to push to Launchpad, it says that there is no new revision to push
<LarstiQ> _flx: after merging, there is no new revision created. You will have to commit first before that happens.
<LarstiQ> _flx: it's good practice to check the merge went ok before doing so, with the help of bzr status and bzr diff for example
<_flx> LarstiQ, ok, it worked. Another thing is when trying to push my dev branch to Launchpad, it told me that my branches had diverged
<_flx> LarstiQ, also, Launchpad is still showing the "Branches proposed to be merged into this one" line
<LarstiQ> _flx: when branches each have new revisions that are not in the other branch, they have diverged, use bzr missing to find out what happened
<_flx> LarstiQ, it complains that the branch has one missing rev and the trunk has one extra rev but its the same rev...
<LarstiQ> _flx: absolutely the same?
<_flx> LarstiQ, yes
<LarstiQ> _flx: ie, same revision ids? (bzr missing --show-ids)
<_flx> yes
<LarstiQ> _flx: could you pastebin that output?
<_flx> LarstiQ, yes, sec
<_flx> LarstiQ, http://pastebin.com/d3c6f2c00
<LarstiQ> _flx: ah, I didn't realise you were running it from both sides. You only have to run missing once and it will tell you if/what you have extra or are missing. From the other sides just swap the two categories.
<LarstiQ> _flx: so this is entirely fine locally
<_flx> LarstiQ, Okay so I guess it is normal
<LarstiQ> _flx: if you would 'bzr push ../../trunk' locally from experimental-0.1, it would update the trunk with the new revision
<LarstiQ> _flx: but which branch was it that complained about divergence?
<LarstiQ> or, which url
<LarstiQ> since branches are identified by url
<_flx> experimental-1.0 locally vs experimental-1.0 Launchpad
<LarstiQ> _flx: ok, so could you run missing between those two?
<_flx> http://pastebin.com/d2938db90
<LarstiQ> _flx: ok, so there it's genuinely diverged.
<_flx> LarstiQ, What can I do to fix this ?
<LarstiQ> _flx: if you want to have both revisions, merge the launchpad version into your local one, fix, commit, push.
<LarstiQ> _flx: if you don't care about the launchpad one, bzr push --overwrite
<_flx> good
<_flx> LarstiQ, it worked
<_flx> LarstiQ, Now in Launchpad, how can I get rid of the "This branch is proposed for merging into"
<LarstiQ> _flx: now that is actually something I'm not familiar with, give me a minute to read up on it
<_flx> LarstiQ, I found a way to just delete the proposal. Thx for all your advices, you were very helpful
<LarstiQ> _flx: np, pleased to be of help
#launchpad 2008-01-06
<Fujitsu> cprov: Is it intended that there are no Contents files for hardy?
<mtaylor> bzr branch http://launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel
<mtaylor> http://launchpad.net/%7Endb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel/ is permanently redirected to https://launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel/
<mtaylor> Branched 0 revision(s).
<mtaylor> what's that all about? 
<mtaylor> there are decidedly _not_ 0 revisions there
<mtaylor> statik: whatcha doing to me there? ^^^
<stdin> you branch from the http://bazaar.launchpad.net not http://launchpad.net
<stdin> mtaylor: it even gives you the example "Example: bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel"
<mtaylor> stdin: yes... but it still gives me the problem if I list the bazaar in the urll
<mtaylor> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel
<mtaylor> Branched 0 revision(s).
<stdin> looks like bazaar (and codebrowse) is down
<mtaylor> mmm. nice
<Fujitsu> Hm, codebrowse is doing that stupid header thing again.
<Fujitsu> On the other hand, it seems to just not like that branch.
<stdin> hmm yeah, all my branches are working
<thumper> Fujitsu: which branch
<Fujitsu> thumper: ~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel
<Fujitsu> I noticed you vanished at a very inopportune time.
<thumper> Fujitsu: damn internet connection
 * thumper looking now
<thumper> it seems that the branch has been pushed to the quarantine area
<thumper> but somehow the public location has zero revisions
<thumper> obviously at some time it had the correct amount
<thumper> as the UI shows the revision details
<thumper> I'm slightly confused as to why
<Fujitsu> codebrowse seems somewhat displeased.
<Fujitsu> Why would it go into a quarantine area?
<Fujitsu> Or is that just where it is normally stored, but with an odd name?
<thumper> sftp is an untrusted protocol
<thumper> you can push anything, not just a bzr branch
<Fujitsu> Ah, so it's checked there for extra files?
<Fujitsu> Right.
<Fujitsu> I thought you might have restrictions on top of conch to do that, but I guess that would be non-trivial. 
<thumper> codebrowse looks at the public location, which seems to be empty
<thumper> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> Also, why is codebrowse spewing headers at people who try to view that branch? Is Apache getting confused and going into HTTP 0.9 (is that it? I forget) mode?
<thumper> Fujitsu: I have no idea why codebrowse is doing that
<thumper> Fujitsu: something screwy
<Fujitsu> Probably some CherryPy stupidity.
<thumper> I'm guessing something like hitting the error before it changes the mime type from text/plain to text/html or somesuch
<Fujitsu> Even so, that shouldn't send Apache into that compatibility mode.
<thumper> Fujitsu: who says it is apache's fault?  It is doing what it is told if the mime type is text/plain
<Fujitsu> thumper: The headers aren't part of HTTP/1.[01] content.
<thumper> Fujitsu: good point
<Fujitsu> Apache is forwarding all of the headers as content, it would seem.
<thumper> mtaylor: you around still?
<Fujitsu> thumper: Might it be because it seems to not be sending the linefeed between `HTTP/1.1' and `Date:...'? That looks very strange./
<thumper> Fujitsu: maybe
<ubotu> New bug: #180760 in malone ""You might want to talk with..." displayed twice on "Translation setup needed" screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180760
<mtaylor> thumper: I'm back now
<mtaylor> thumper: I normally use the branch over bzr+ssh and use it reasonably frequently.... did I manage to screw something uo?
<frafu> Hello, could anybody please tell me whether it is possible to move a launchpad branch to gnome svn and keep the data (commits) from the branch? 
<jelmer> bzr-svn's svn-push command should be able to push an existing branch into svn
<frafu> jelmer: thanks; I will look into it 
<thumper> mtaylor: ping
<mtaylor> thumper: pong
<thumper> mtaylor: for the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel, do you see an error message?
<mtaylor> mordred@scylla:/var/www/bundlebuggy/ndb-connectors$ bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel devel2
<mtaylor> Branched 0 revision(s).
<thumper> mtaylor: what I mean, is if you go to the launchpad page, can you see an error message
<_flx> Can Launchpad be used for a closed source project (aka a compagny dev.) ?
<mtaylor> ook
<thumper> _fix: it depends
<mtaylor> thumper: no. 
<thumper> hmm...
<mtaylor> thumper: but it _does_ redirect me to code.edge.launchpad.net
<_flx> thumper, it depends on what ?
<mtaylor> since I'm a bt
<thumper> mtaylor: ok
<mtaylor> lemme turn that off for a sec
<thumper> mtaylor: that won't make any difference
<mtaylor> thumper: you're right. no difference
<mtaylor> thumper: I do show 387 revs there, as expected. :)
<thumper> _fix: I think there is something on the http://help.launchpad.net about this
<thumper> mtaylor: is it possible for you to commit something to the branch and repush?
<mtaylor> _flx: I don't believe that non-open source projects are allowed on lp
<_flx> mtaylor, What about the possibility of a closed license ? It is avaiable via lp
<mtaylor> _flx: I've _heard_ (mind you, I don't work at canonical, so I'm just a rumor monger) that they want to be able to provide that
<mtaylor> _flx: but I don't believe it's offered yet
<mtaylor> _flx: and I _could_ just be smoking crack
<thumper> mtaylor: no, you are on the good stuff
<_flx> mtaylor, I see. I was just wondering. And you should really stop the crack stuff, its bad for you ;)
<mtaylor> _flx: but it tastes so good!
<mtaylor> _flx: bug statik if you actually see him around here
<_flx> mtaylor, thx
<mtaylor> or bdfl :) 
<thumper> mtaylor: that'd be sabdfl
<mtaylor> oh right
<mtaylor> I always forget the sa part
<mtaylor> not a very omniscient sabadfl if he's not here on the weekend!
<thumper> mtaylor: so, can you push a new revision?
<mtaylor> thumper: sure
<thumper> mtaylor: thanks
<mtaylor> thumper: pushed. 
<thumper> mtaylor: thanks
<mtaylor> thumper: oh... that shows pushed up to 408
<mtaylor> thumper: but I'm only showing 387 on code.
<thumper> mtaylor: right, I know the reason for that
<mtaylor> ok
<lifeless> thumper: btw, bzr is about to get new disk formats; officially supported development versions; running bzr.dev++
<thumper> mtaylor: can you run 'bzr check' on your local copy of the branch?
<mtaylor> thumper: running
<thumper> mtaylor: it appears that somehow the branch on launchpad got corrupt
<mtaylor> nice
<thumper> mtaylor: and I'm trying to figure out where in the chain it happened
<mtaylor> will bzr check report errors it finds? or just fix them? 
<thumper> mtaylor: I believe it just reports them
<thumper> mtaylor: I /think/ that 'bzr reconcile' fixes
<thumper> mtaylor: getting anything?
<mtaylor> checked branch file:///home/mtaylor/src/ndb-connectors/devel/ format Bazaar Branch Format 6 (bzr 0.15)
<mtaylor> checked repository <bzrlib.transport.local.LocalTransport url=file:///home/mtaylor/src/ndb-connectors/> format <RepositoryFormatKnit1>
<mtaylor>    651 revisions
<mtaylor>   4103 file-ids
<mtaylor>   6288 unique file texts
<mtaylor> 1031669 repeated file texts
<mtaylor>    106 unreferenced text versions
<mtaylor>     67 inconsistent parents
<thumper> hmm..
<lifeless> thumper: check for that file but with a broken name ;)
<thumper> mtaylor: before I attempt anything, can you confirm for me that no other ndb-connecter person will try to push to this branch
<mtaylor> thumper: no one will push
<thumper> mtaylor: do you have the file .bzr/repository/knits/5f/svn-v2%3a1@5fca6d9a-db22-0410-b55c-899b0a28da89-trunk-mgm.i.kndx ?
<mtaylor> yes
<thumper> mtaylor: ok, this file is missing on codehosting
<mtaylor> hm
<mtaylor> dare I ask why there's an svn in the name? 
<mtaylor> or is that just coincidence
<lifeless> thumper: have you looked for .bzr/repository/knits/5f/svn-v2*.kndx ?
<thumper> mtaylor: I have no idea
<lifeless> mtaylor: file id namespacing in bzr-svn
<thumper> lifeless: nothing like svn-v2*
<lifeless> ok freaking bizarre
<lifeless> I suggest just moving the .bzr directory out of the way and having mtaylor push again
<mtaylor> I have two of them here
<thumper> lifeless: my thought too
 * thumper doing now
<thumper> mtaylor: can you repush the branch using bzr+ssh?
<lifeless> really weird; perhaps have jml or someone look at the dir and logs and try to figure out what happened
<thumper> mtaylor: it might take a little time
<mtaylor> yup
<thumper> lifeless: kind of hard as we don't know when it happened
<mtaylor> thumper: I have another branch ... telco-6.3... will I need to do the same for it? 
<mtaylor> pushing devel
<thumper> mtaylor: is it having the same problems?
<mtaylor> thumper: I think so... lemme check
<mtaylor> nope. 
<mtaylor> it's fine
<mtaylor> is lp using shared repositories? or just straight-up branches
<mtaylor> ?
<thumper> mtaylor: right now, stand alone branches
<thumper> mtaylor: which means each branch has its own repo
<thumper> mtaylor: we are working on changing this to make it faster and smaller
<mtaylor> that'll probably take some burden off the lp servers
<thumper> mtaylor: yeah
<thumper> mtaylor: let me know when your branch has finished pushing
<mtaylor> will do
<thumper> mtaylor: your branch is fixed now
<mtaylor> thumper: w00t! it's finished
<thumper> mtaylor: if you encounter this again, please let me know
<mtaylor> thumper: hey look at that, it's actually branching :)
<mtaylor> thanks!
<thumper> np
<thumper> mtaylor: do you know that you should be able to branch using lp:ndb-connectors
<mtaylor> thumper: yes. it was actually trying that out that pointed me to this problem. 
<thumper> ok
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> has anyone seen kiko lately?
<poolie> hi
<poolie> not today
<sivang> hey poolie 
<sivang> poolie: hot in brazil ?
<poolie> i don't know, i live in australia :)
<poolie> but i expect so
<jelmer> lucky southern hemisphere people :-)
#launchpad 2008-12-29
<tgm4883_laptop> I am trying to build something on my PPA for hardy, a build dependency I have set is liblame-dev, which is in hardy (and everything before hardy).  But for some reason I am getting a dependency wait on liblame-dev.  The only thing different about my ppa is that I have set a dependency for -backports (because I need debhelper >=7).  AFAICT, liblame-dev is not in -backports.  Is that the issue or could it be something else?
<Hobbsee> whcih package are you building?
<tgm4883_laptop> fuppes
<Hobbsee> what's the PPA address?
<tgm4883_laptop> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+archive
<tgm4883_laptop> i've just removed the -backports and told i386 to retry
<wgrant> That's probably due to an undocumented quirk.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: the not building against multiverse?
<wgrant> Any pocket selection other than the default will select only the components allowed for that package in Ubuntu.
<wgrant> So if it wasn't in multiverse, it won't be able to find liblame-dev.
<tgm4883_laptop> so the issue is liblame-dev not being in multiverse?
<Hobbsee> no, it is in multiverse
<Hobbsee> the issue is that your package isn't.
<tgm4883_laptop> or fuppes needs to be set for multiverse
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<wgrant> And there's no way to do that.
<wgrant> So you'll need to use 'Default', not 'Backports', until this is fixed.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the svn checkout had everything already set for debian, i've just been fixing dependency issues
<wgrant> I discussed it with cprov just before everybody went on holiday.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so i'll have to get debhelper 7 into my ppa for that to work then
<tgm4883_laptop> since that is in backports
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> That's actually easy now.
<wgrant> You can copy it directly.
 * wgrant finds the link.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you can't override it the old way, via debian/control?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No, it's overridden to main at upload-time.
<Hobbsee> oh, lovely
 * Hobbsee mutters something about the feasibility of the opensuse build system, and wondering if it changes it's formats so often, and documents it's changes when it does.
<wgrant> tgm4883_laptop: You can copy (binaries and all) from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary?field.name_filter=debhelper&field.status_filter=published or so.
<Hobbsee> bah.  i can't write valid english today, it appears
<wgrant> It has overridden to main for more than a year now.
<Hobbsee> wow, that long?
 * Hobbsee assumed it was possible to re-override, when they re-introduced the ogre model
<tgm4883_laptop> wgrant, awesome, i'll copy that over
<wgrant> ogre-model was always there, it was just not configurable.
<wgrant> Now it's configurable and they added an extra quirk just for us to have fun with and debug.
<tgm4883_laptop> not to bug you guys too much, but when is multiple ppa's coming out?
<Hobbsee> i thought it was gone, as everything went to 'main' by default?
<wgrant> I'd like an extra checkbox under the pocket selection widgets to disable component overriding and enable components in ogremodel.
<Hobbsee> tgm4883_laptop: we don't work for them.  We just do some community support, and figure out what they've changed, and not documented, when people bring in build failures that are obtuse.
<wgrant> tgm4883_laptop: Well, neither of us are LP devs, but it might well be there next month.
<tgm4883_laptop> awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> I remember hearing a J month,  but couldn't remember if it was january or july
<wgrant> Parts of the changes were backed out for this release, but I believe it's all implemented.
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm just looking forward to not having to make minor version number changes for multiple releases and a single upload
<wgrant> I wouldn't advise using multiple PPAs for that.
<wgrant> That would break upgrades, for example.
<wgrant> There are good reasons that you need to do that.
<wgrant> But in most cases you should just be able to upload it to the oldest release and copy the binaries to the newer ones.
<wgrant> No more uploads required.
<gnomefreak> it seems PPA is down
<wgrant> gnomefreak: What gives you this idea?
<gnomefreak> cant connect to the repos
<wgrant> Works fine for me.
<gnomefreak> hold on ill patebin it
<gnomefreak> wgrant: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/601154
<gnomefreak> and my connection to net is fine or i wouldnt be here
<wgrant> Your Internet connection is broken, or was for a while.
<gnomefreak> either apt issue or PPA issue the secuity ones may be due to not being open
<wgrant> Both work fine for me.
<wgrant> Try again.
<gnomefreak> it was? than why did all but PPA and security only ones that failed
<gnomefreak> oops i mean worked
<wgrant> Or the Canonical DC dropped out for a moment. Either way it's not a PPA problem and not a good topic for here.
<wgrant> Or your Internet connection revived just before it tried to connect to gb.a.u.c.
<gnomefreak> ill try it again i thought PPA was LP server so i figured here would be best for PPA
<wgrant> PPA is.
<wgrant> security.u.c is not.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i only asked about PPA
<wgrant> Given that both appeared to be unconnectable to at the same time, it is likely that the problem was closer to you than germanium.
<gnomefreak> will find out
 * gnomefreak found issue it seems router gave a problem but i would have thought it would have dropped me off net. but g/f noticed it
<gnomefreak> as for security still ddown but not needed until after elease
<wgrant> We have been after release for perhaps 4 years now...
<wgrant> security.ubuntu.com is also not down from here.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i reda it wrong it was gb server meta info changing cc worked
<wgrant> Pardon?
<gnomefreak> s/reda/read
<wgrant> cc worked?
<wgrant> But why on earth do I get a 403 for http://security.ubuntu.com/ from some hosts but not others...
<gnomefreak> no i used us.* and gb.* both are failing
<wgrant> They are different hosts.
<gnomefreak> same error
<wgrant> => your connection is probably the problem.
<gnomefreak> but the others work? its a server issue by looks of errors
<wgrant> Traceroute.
<wgrant> What is the error?
<gnomefreak> Unable to find expected entry  restrictedi/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<gnomefreak> release file is server side
<wgrant> From which server?
<gnomefreak> us and gb
<wgrant> Pastebin the log, please.
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/601158
<wgrant> You cannot spell restricted.
<gnomefreak> oh maybe why i was typing else where it added a letter?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: they are default repos i didnt change them
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<wgrant> No they aren't.
<wgrant> You changed them.
<gnomefreak> yep trialing i and no i was typing somewhere else but gedit took focus
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restrictedi
<wgrant> ENOPARSE
<gnomefreak> gedit stole focus when i was typing in another file
<wgrant> Ah.
<gnomefreak> yep works now :)
<gnomefreak> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> Excellent.
<todd12> hey
<todd12> for a series, if i link an svn repository to launchpad, launchpad will make a bazaar repository out of it?
<wgrant> todd12: Yes.
<wgrant> And it will continuously import new changes every few hours.
<todd12> okay, does that mean that people can check in to the bazaar copy and those check in will find their way to the svn version?
<todd12> wgrant: what i've got is a project in svn and i'd like to keep using svn, without having to manage another repository (bazaar).
<wgrant> todd12: No, it's read-only.
<wgrant> Launchpad can't write to your Subversion repository.
<wgrant> Users can use your Subversion repository through bzr-svn however, and still have write access.
<wgrant> I do that with the projects to which I have commit access that still use svn.
<todd12> wgrant: okay thanks!
<wgrant> np
<azimout> merry christmas to everyone. i had an idea about a launchpad feature that i wanted to put forward here, before filing it as a launchpad bug: adding another status for launchpad bugs, something like "abandoned". currently, if the reporter(s) of a bug disappear, bugs are marked as invalid
<_Andrew_> Hi, I'm trying to upload to my ppa however I get the following rejection message, "Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state."
<_Andrew_> Anyone know what the problem is? I didn't get this a few months back
<beuno> _Andrew_, what version of Ubuntu are you uploading to?
<_Andrew_> hardy the version I am using
<beuno> _Andrew_, are you sure that's what the changelog file says?
<_Andrew_> cegui (0.6.2~ppa1) hardy; urgency=low
<beuno> _Andrew_, are you getting that error via email or on the terminal?
<_Andrew_> email
<_Andrew_> I tested the package with pbuilder before sending and there were no problems
<beuno> hmm...
<nhandler> _Andrew_: What command are you using to upload to your ppa?
<_Andrew_> dput cegui_0.6.2~ppa1_source.changes
<nhandler> Is cegui_0.6.2~ppa1 the name of your PPA in your dput.cf file?
<_Andrew> The name of the package I am uploading
<_Andrew> My dput.cf points to my ppa
<nhandler> Could you pastebin your dput.cf?
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d300f01e1
<nhandler> _Andrew: Do dput cegui_0.6.2~ppa1_source.changes
<nhandler> I meant dput myppa cegui_0.6.2~ppa1_source.changes
<_Andrew> ah yes, I forgot "myppa"
<_Andrew> thanks for the help
<nhandler> You're welcome
<Kalidarn> mm any administrators around?
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is it possible to rename a project ?
<Kalidarn> danilos, you there
<Kalidarn> been having a problem, i commited a version of something a while back 0ubuntu1 of mktorrent i realised it should have been 0ppa1
<Kalidarn> so that if the package ever got into the main repositories it would not conflict, anyways
<Kalidarn> i can't seem to delete the stuff in my ppa or commit a fixed up version
<Kalidarn> i've been waiting around for days for a launcpad admin to help me :P
<LaserJock> is there any place in the API to "plug in" to +packagebug pages?
<LaserJock> I could use field.bug_supervisor with python-launchpad-bugs but I wonder if there's a better way to do it with the LP API
<thekorn> LaserJock, I think all users bug pages are not available through the API yet, I think I filed a bug about it some time ago
<LaserJock> I see
<thekorn> bug 282178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282178 in malone "launchpad api: it is impossible to get a list of a users bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282178
<LaserJock> is it "expected behavior" to not be able to daisy-chain duplications?
<LaserJock> i.e. I get an error when I set a bug that has a dup as a dup
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> is launchpad almost opensource yet?
<LaserJock> meoblast001: I think it's supposed to be in July
<meoblast001> O_o
<beuno> meoblast001, no, it will be opened in July or so
<meoblast001> thats too long
<meoblast001> lol
<meoblast001> :(
<beuno> some libraries and such will be opened gradually
<meoblast001> i can wait
<Octy92> hi
<Sindacious> Someone pointed me here to ask about this, how can I get my system name changed?
#launchpad 2008-12-30
<maxb> How does Soyuz figure out whether a package is completely arch-indep and thus only needs submitting to the i386 buildds?
<crimsun> other than debian/control:^Architecture: all ?
<maxb> Does Soyuz actually have access to that? It's not in the changes file, so it would have to actually extract the source package to read it
<crimsun> don't know, tbh
<stdin> it's in the .dsc
<crimsun> yes, it can grab from the .dsc, but i don't know if soyuz does anything additional
<stdin> I doubt it
<maxb> Interesting, I didn't realize there was a field in the dsc
<maxb> I wonder where that field gets populated from
 * maxb hunts in dpkg sourcecode
<stdin> it's basically the source section of debian/control plus the checksums
<maxb> yah... except the source section *doesn't* have an Architecture field
<stdin> probably best not to decode dpkg, it tends to make people's head explode
<maxb> Hmm, so the dsc arch is calculated by folding together the various debian/control arches in perplexing ways
<maxb> or not that perplexing actually
<murisfurder> Yo
<murisfurder> where can i download launchpad
<quentusrex_> Help. I've uploaded an orig for my project, but the orig contains the wrong files. How do I delete the orig that is already there?
<asabil> hi all
<Psialonn> Greetings.  I'm hoping someone can help me.  I have some Bazaar branches hosted on launchpad.net and every time I push a new revision I get messages like this:  "Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for ... is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance". I've already done 'bzr upgrade' on my personal master copies of the branches and it did upgrade the format and has been working fine.  But I still get these messa
<Psialonn> ges when I push to launchpad.net.  I'm guessing the copies hosted on launchpad.net need to be upgraded too?  How should I do that?  I don't want to screw anything up.  Thanks.
<exarkun> I get that, too, and I can't seem to get rid of it.
<exarkun> I've been told `bzr upgrade <launchpad url>´ should fix it, but it doesn't.
<RobinRowe1> I'm the project leader for CinePaint and have a new launchpad account. How do I link existing CinePaint page on launchpad to me?
<beuno> RobinRowe1, do you know the current owner at all?
<oledole> Q: It should be possible to create new users on staging.launchpad.net right? So I can try out creating new projects? I've posted my email in the registration page, but no activiation e-mail has arrived
<beuno> oledole, no, you can't create users because staging doesn't send out email  :/
<oledole> beuno: hmm, i see. is there a test user i can use? the "before you register your project" page says "You can use that server to create sample projects"
<oledole> but as far as i can tell i need to log in to create a new project?
<beuno> oledole, well, you can register in Launchpad itself, and then the account will be propagated to staging
<beuno> it should be updated every 24-48hs
<oledole> ah, i see. i tried that, but i only created my user a couple of hours ago. will wait and see then. thanks :)
<beuno> we should find a way to speed that process up though, as it's understandable that new users will want to create new accounts and projects without waiting 2 days
<beuno> so I'll send an email about it  :)
<oledole> thanks :D
<beuno> done
<beuno> make sure you poke us if your account hasn't propagated in a day or two
<oledole> will do, thanks for your help :)
<beuno> you're welcome
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is it possible to rename a project and turn it into a meta project ?
<spm_> asabil: more or less. the rename is easy; a meta project is created with the desired name; and the existing projects shoved under it. Pls to be creating a question via answers and it will get seen to asap.
<asabil> ok, so I just should ask a question via the "answers" page to get a project renamed
<asabil> and then another question to get a meta project created ?
<spm_> that works best, yes
<asabil> okidoki will do, thanks a lot
<asabil> spm_: done: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/55914
<spm_> asabil: cool - did you want that rename now or later?
<asabil> now if possible
<spm_> sure, one sec, consider it a new years eve pressie from us future TZ folks ;-)
<beuno> asabil, note that you can't convert a project into a super project
<beuno> so you have to create a new super project
<beuno> so you may want to think about the rename  :)
<beuno> hi spm_!
<spm_> beuno: how's it going over there!
<beuno> spm_, wonderfuly. I've gotten to the point where I missed programming, so I'm poking at loggerhead
<beuno> I have 2 new master plans to make it stop giving away all the ram to anyone who asks for it
<beuno> how about you?
<asabil> beuno: a super project can also be renamed right ?
<beuno> asabil, I guess it can, yes. Although, you may want to avoid renames as much as possible
<beuno> people tend to bookmark, branch from URLs, etc
<asabil> yes I agree
<spm_> asabil: so. still want that rename? I'm one click away from making it so :-)
<asabil> go for it ! :D
<spm_> https://edge.launchpad.net/people-core
<spm_> is done
<asabil> thanks a lot :)
<spm_> Ursinha: !!!! Howdy!
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> hi spm_ :D
<spm_> beuno: I suspect I'm gunna have to get my lart out and attidude readjust if you're loggerhead hacking
<Ursinha> is beuno here too?
<spm> yup
<beuno> hey hey Ursinha
<Ursinha> hey beuno!
<Ursinha> guys, we need to get a life :P
<spm> where else. it's only midnight over your way. so early.
<spm> heh
<beuno> Ursinha, another one?  this one on IRC is already exhausting enough...
<Ursinha> spm, what time is it over there?
<Ursinha> beuno, indeed! :D
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<spm> Ursinha: 9.30am
<spm> Am trying to come up with reasons for avoiding doing more gardening. yesterday was about 3m3 of mulch and 2m3 of dirt. all by hand: wheelbarrow, buckets, shovel. ie /me is *sore*
<beuno> ouch
<beuno> that's a good way to miss work  ;)
<Ursinha> ouch^2
<spm> heh truely
<spm> is actually a nice break - relatively mindless and not OMG servers are falling stressful. works for me. :-)
<beuno> spm, I've been sleeping about 10hs a day. I like that kind of mindless tasks better!
<Ursinha> beuno, me too
<spm> beuno: so... you're sleeping less then?
<spm> :-P
<spm> damn. could only hold the straight face for 2 seconds that time :-)
<beuno> hahha
<beuno> point for spm\
<spm> Whoohooo! beuno 576, spm 2
<beuno> oooh, I think you have more than 2
<beuno> OTOH, most of them problably come from Ursinha!
<spm> well yeah - I'm having to use 128bit computers to track the score she has over me
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<beuno> Ursinha, what have you been up to?
<Ursinha> lately I've been sleeping and playing videogame
<Ursinha> :P
<beuno> uh, which one?
<spm> beuno: which sleeping???? ;-)
<beuno> hahahahaa
<Ursinha> ahuhauahuah
<beuno> I like to go easy first\
<spm> heh
<beuno> these australians...  always in a hurry
<spm> in a hurry to get to the beach!
<Ursinha> beuno, I'm playing snes emulator on a ps2
<Ursinha> :)
<beuno> oh, old school!
<Ursinha> we spent the whole afternoon to finish megaman x3
<spm> beuno: I've also got a fix for loggerhead - given current number of restarts lately - I suggest we shift the entire year into the period between christmas and nyd.
<spm> Ursinha: errr. *why* a snes emulator?
<beuno> spm, shift the entire year?
<spm> beuno: yup
<Ursinha> spm, because I only have a ps3, not a snes :)
<beuno> have we finally bought that time machine we've all been wanting?
<spm> beuno: it'd be nice..... /wistful
<beuno> Ursinha, you're ps is growing fast from ps2 to ps3!
<Ursinha> ohhh
<Ursinha> sorry
<spm> inflation
<Ursinha> ps2
<Ursinha> :)
<beuno> spm, I don't quite understand how the shifting would work. Even as a joke  :)
<spm> beuno: I've restarted codebounce... errrr codebrowse! once this break (xmas day - I was too full from lunch to move so figured I'd restart it); vs once every day or so. :-)
<spm> So if we shift all the year into the break period; ergo no more restarts! problem solved. ;-D
<beuno> we need everyone to be on vacation and not looking at branches
<beuno> I'll start looking into how we can do that
<spm> ha!
<spm> beuno: it occours - if you make loggerhead chnage to using *realy* horrible - mind melting - colours, we could achieve a similar result?
<beuno> spm, we could turn LH into a wizard, and you'd have to click "next" for each line of code you wanted
<beuno> that way we can be *really* sure the user wants what he's lookin at!
<spm> I have tears of laughter running down my face at this point. beuno take 15 points for that display of evilness.
<beuno> :)
<wgrant> Aha. Life!
<Nafallo> wgrant: you're not on jabber. so no, not alive yet :-P
<wgrant> Nafallo: Blah.
<Nafallo> haha
<asabil> spm: what kind of information do you need for finalizing the "question" ?
<asabil> you changed the status of the question to "Needs information"
#launchpad 2008-12-31
<spm> asabil: sorry - is more a case of the default action "answers" the question - in your case this isn't so. I mean to go back and re-change to still be "open". doing now.
<asabil> oh oki no problem
<asabil> how much time approximatively it would take to get a super project ?
<spm> asabil: from getting the nod? minutes at most. getting the nod is the slow part atm.
<asabil> oki
<asabil> thanks for all your help
<spm> np. avoiding gardening is high on my list of priorities for today ;-)
<Nafallo> haha
<asabil> hehe
<ripps> Is this someplace I can ask for help with making packages for PPA?
<stdin> ripps: #ubuntu-motu is the best place to ask
<ripps> stdin: thanks, I'll try that.
<ravn> hey ppl, I'm currently working on a small panel applet for gnome which I would like now to host somewhere, is Launchpad a suitable place for this? I was looking around a little, but could not quite figure out how to start a new project...
<tgm4883_laptop> ravn, https://edge.launchpad.net/projects/+new-guided
<ravn> tgm4883_laptop: thanx, would you say that launchpad is an appropriate place for hosting this kind of small project?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<ravn> tgm4883_laptop: so I'm rying to import my project, but with limited success - I have never used bazaar before. Now I get "No new revisions to push." when I try to put up my code (I have dome a few times) but on launchpad the branch does not exist, I get 404... Probably I did something wrong calling the branch something with trunc, cause I havn't got a directory like that locally, but I can't quite figure out how it should work?
<beuno> ravn, what's your launchpad username>
<beuno> ?
<ravn> robert-rehammar
<beuno> ravn, your branch is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~robert-rehammar/dirlist-applet/trunc
<beuno> it does look like it doesn't have any revisions
<beuno> what does "bzr log" say?
<ravn> nothing ?
<beuno> right, well, you haven't committed anything then  :)
<ravn> ok, but isn't it push that does this?
<beuno> no
<beuno> you need to do: bzr commit -m 'commit message'
<beuno> and "bzr add" before that
<ravn> (btw: I jus did mkdir trunc; mv * trunc locally, don't know if this was stupid - I know svn would not like it, but I don't know bzr..)
<Nafallo> 'bzr help' is useful :-)
<beuno> take a peak atL http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<ravn> ah, thanks beuno, now I get it... always something new to learn =)
<ravn> is bazaar developed for launchpad primarily?
<cody-somerville> ravn, no
<exarkun> Where's the UI for adding a new milestone?
#launchpad 2009-01-01
<maco> is bazaar offline for maintainence?
* flavour changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs:  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
* flavour changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<maco> is bazaar offline? i cant view revisions of branches that i can see in my page on code.lp
<Hobbsee> hrm.  I thought launchpad wasn't auto-expiring ubuntu bugs now?
<crimsun> well, LH appears to not display the changesets, so my guess is "yes, it's down"
<maco_> ok
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it hasn't for the ones i've set to Incomplete that have passed the idle period
<Hobbsee> crimsun: then why is it showing the notice that it will expire bugs if they don't get dealt with in X days?
<maco> Hobbsee: is it saying itll expire them or that they'll be marked for expiration?
<maco> if the latter, it'll just flag them as eligible for expiration, but it still requires manual intervention
<crimsun> i see "will be marked for expiration..."
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Hobbsee> yes, it's marked for expiration
<Hobbsee> even though there's no UI marking for bugs that have been 'marked' for expiration, only in the advanced search.  OK, got it.
<spm> crimsun: fyi and for maco if they return; source code browsing has been restarted (by one of the others SA
<spm> 's)
<spm> gah. must move return key elswehere on kb :-)
<crimsun> spm: thank you
<glade88> hi, I just wanted to know whether ubuntu rt ticket 3139 (brainstorm upgrade) is publicly viewable or not (username & passwd is known)
<persia> glade88, They are at least widely viewable, although I'm not certain they are public, as such.
<glade88> persia: the issue is, a user asks about "when it will be upgraded" and "well, maybe in 2-3 weeks" is an awful reply since I have been saying that since one month now
<glade88> so can we throw them the link so that they can monitor themselves?
<glade88> refer to: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16801/
<persia> I don't know of any link for them.
<persia> Anyway, RT isn't really launchpad.
<glade88> we can view the ticket as it was on the moderator ML.. in that case, I'll not provide the link publicly
<glade88> ty
<Kalidarn> any admins around?
<savvas> Kalidarn: you might have better chances to actually get a reply if you say what's the problem :)
<Kalidarn> yah ive kinda done that
<Kalidarn> 5 or 6 times
<Kalidarn> i just wanted to know if there was an admin for launchpad around to help me with a commit problem
<Kalidarn> basically i commited some packages to my ppa with badly formatted names
<Kalidarn> although ive deleted them, i can't commit any future versions with the proper style
<Kalidarn> ie i had 0ubuntu1 in it, instead of 0ppa1
<Kalidarn> this may cause problems if commited
<savvas> Kalidarn: try asking here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Kalidarn> later on, i was wondering if someone could just completely clean my commit log out
<savvas> you might get a quicker reply heh
<Kalidarn> some users in #ubuntu-motu
<Kalidarn> recommended i ask in here
<Kalidarn> something about some bug with launchpad i'd have to check my logs
<Kalidarn> as ive kinda forgotten ;)
<Kalidarn> exactly.
<savvas> and you can't push the version to a newer one?
<Kalidarn> that's correct
<Kalidarn> it says it uploads the packages fine
<Kalidarn> but they dont go anywhere
<Kalidarn> i don't get any rejection email
<Kalidarn> or accepted one
<Kalidarn> initially i got a accepted one with the packages i had committed
<savvas> so you removed them and tried with dput -f to upload it again?
<Kalidarn> until some users in #ubuntu-motu that were more experienced told me i should change the style
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> ah i didn't use the -f switch
<Kalidarn> i just used dput dcecchin-ppa mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1_source.changes
<savvas> try with -f to force it
<Kalidarn> it says it uploaded fine anyway
<Kalidarn> but its not rebuilding them
<savvas> what's your ppa? may i take a look? :)
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> ill just dig it up
<Kalidarn> my brain is still on celebration freeze ;)
<savvas> hehe
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+archive
<Kalidarn> here we go
<savvas> happy new year btw :P
<Kalidarn> https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+ppa-packages
<Kalidarn> its partly there
<Kalidarn> there's no packages
<Kalidarn> but its still got reference to the ones that were there
<Kalidarn> something to do with
<Kalidarn> that verion style
<Kalidarn> being  mktorrent_0.9.9-0ppa1
<Kalidarn> being less than what was used
<Kalidarn> so launchpad would not accept it
<savvas> hm
<Kalidarn> and they mentioned i might have to do something like  mktorrent_0.9.9-0+cleaned-ppa1
<savvas> you might need a new epoch
<savvas> 1:0.9.9-0ppa1
<Kalidarn> it would have been nice if an admin could use their powers to clean it for me ;)
<Kalidarn> i was noob initially and hadn't realised
<Kalidarn> it was irreversable
<Kalidarn> that and i was also kinda new to the whole debian way
<Kalidarn> of doing things :)
<savvas> the new epoch number will push it upwards and will allow you to build it
<savvas> It doesn't mean anything if your version is "dirty", you can clarify that in the changelog, at least until someone fixes it
<Kalidarn> well it doesn't urgently need committing
<Kalidarn> i was just doing it out of niceity for others who might have wanted it
<Kalidarn> it can wait until someone helps me clean it i'd rather not make a mess of it
<savvas> others will still see version 0.9.9 :)
<Kalidarn> not that that has been linked anywhere
<Kalidarn> i really only put it up so i would have a backup :P
<savvas> by the way, you might have a better chance of asking to completely disable/delete your ppa configuration, so that you can re-enable it again afterwards
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> thats what i was asking
<Kalidarn> if my ppa configuration could be completely cleared so i can redo it
<Kalidarn> now i know better
<savvas> backup? then send it to http://revu.ubuntuwire.net - maybe the package is good enough :)
<savvas> I think you can create a team and make a PPA for your team about this software
<savvas> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Kalidarn> i might just wait till people are in irc in feb :)
<Kalidarn> and then ask
<Kalidarn> less work for me ;)
<savvas> well if you send it to revu, you are actually sharing your current work, you can update it anytime, with the same version
<savvas> you can get good comments to improve your packaging skills
<savvas> Kalidarn: you said you were sent here.. was that from #ubuntu-motu or answers at launchpad or.. both?
<Kalidarn> from #ubuntu-motu
<Kalidarn> from people that sounded fairly experienced
<savvas> have you tried posting in answers?
<Kalidarn> nah i havn't :P
<savvas> I think things like this should go through there to be properly documented and answered :)
<Kalidarn> because it's rather simple if the ppa could be cleared i could post it properly
<Kalidarn> need to work with someone to find out more information about it
<Kalidarn> cos im not exactly sure why its happening or whats causing it
<savvas> then ask for ppa removal from http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad :P
<savvas> maybe it's better there, I've no idea, just suggesting :)
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> well
<Kalidarn> will that remove only the ppa
<Kalidarn> or anything else?
<savvas> I've *no* idea :) there surely must be an admin checkmark to remove a user's ppa :P
<Kalidarn> imma go to bed now
<anilg> I learn that the bounty system was stopped on LP..
<anilg> any recommendations on other good bounty systems that folks here recommend?
<charlie-tca> Need a little help. I have bug 311977 in launchpad. The source package is xfdesktop4, but I get a notice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311977 in xfdesktop4 "Right-click on desktop causes Xfce to stop managing desktop when icons are disabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311977
<charlie-tca> asking if I want report it against xfce4 also. There is no option to say no. Where do I report this as
<charlie-tca> as bug?
<charlie-tca> as bug = a bug
<persia> charlie-tca, At which URL did you get that notice?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/311977 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfce/+bug/311977 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311977 in xfdesktop4 "Right-click on desktop causes Xfce to stop managing desktop when icons are disabled" [Medium,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4/+bug/311977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311977 in xfdesktop4 "Right-click on desktop causes Xfce to stop managing desktop when icons are disabled" [Medium,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> is the one that gave the notice
<persia> Oh, right.  That would do it.
<persia> If you put in a URL that is for a different package for a bug, it offers to let you file it against that bug.
<charlie-tca> But it does not give the option to say no. The only choice is to say yes.
<persia> The bug number in the upper left was changed to a hyperlink to take you to the official bug URL, but it's not labeled as such.
<persia> Right.  Just don't visit those pages: they should only be available by URL hacking anyway.
<charlie-tca> OH! Thanks for that information. I see.
<mahfouz> can somebody help with ppa archive uploading, I had a problem following the instructions?
<mahfouz> I created .dput.cf like on the site and I got
<mahfouz> > dput my-ppa scid_3.6.26_source.changes
<mahfouz> No host my-ppa found in config
<oojah> mahfouz: What does the fqdn line look like in .dput.cf?
<oojah> Mine is "fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net"
<mahfouz> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<mahfouz> [my-ppa]
<mahfouz> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<mahfouz> method = ftp
<mahfouz> incoming = ~b.a.koenig/ ubuntu/
<mahfouz> login = Aspirador
<mahfouz> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<mahfouz> oops
<mahfouz> forget about my password
<mahfouz> I will have to change it now :)
<razor1394> how to I remove my mail signature from launchpad?
<razor1394> *do
<razor1394> from my bug reports
<mahfouz> razor1394: you can hide it
<mahfouz> somewhere in the settings
<oojah> mahfouz: The only difference I can see is that I have "login = anonymous"
<oojah> But I can't see why that would affect the host.
<mahfouz> I was wondering if "login " is always anonymous or if you have to plugin your own password?
<oojah> Oh, is there really a space in "~b.a.koenig/ ubuntu/" ?
<mahfouz> yeah, it doesn't even recognize the host
<mahfouz> I tried without space also, but it doesnt even see the host
<oojah> The files you're uploading are signed with your key, so you don't need a password.
<mahfouz> aha
<oojah> There should be no space though afaict.
<mahfouz> but why doesnt it see my-ppa even though it's the first line?
<oojah> I don't know.
<mahfouz> do I have to run dput to read the config file?
<oojah> .dput.cf is in your home directory presumably? :)
<oojah> ie. ~/.dput.cf
<mahfouz> not in home directory haha
<mahfouz> silly me
<mahfouz> :=)
<razor1394> mahfouz: I have looked almost everywhere and I can't see any option like that. It's already burnt in to the post :/.
<mahfouz> had too many terminals open
<mahfouz> razor1394: did you try to go to profile and change settings?
<mahfouz> razor1394: what do you mean burnt? :)
<mahfouz> oojah: ok, now next problem > dput my-ppa scid_3.6.26_source.changes
<mahfouz> Can't open /home/bkoenig/.scid/scid-3.6.26-sourceforge/scid_3.6.26_source.changes
<mahfouz> I have a deb in my directory already
<mahfouz> I simply want to upload the deb
<mahfouz> but i have no file ending in source.changes
<mahfouz> ?
<oojah> mahfouz: Ah, you only upload source files to ppas.
<andresmh> how can I check the last time a particular package  was updated, in particular this one: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dorins/ubuntu
<mahfouz> oojah: I'm doing this for the first file, what is the source file? The executable?
<oojah> andresmh: Try https://launchpad.net/~dorins/+archive
<andresmh> thanks oojah
<razor1394> mahfouz - "Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users." That's all there is to it. I see no info of removing info in posts that are already posted.
<mahfouz> razor1394: I thought it does that also
<mahfouz> razor1394: in my case, it does not show the email address anymore, or which page do you mean?
<oojah> mahfouz: Did you follow the PPA guide? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<andresmh> in general, for packages that are not part of Ubuntu (like http://ppa.launchpad.net/dorins/ubuntu ) would you recommend to add the launchpad PPA to the sources  or to just check from time to time the website of the particular software app?
<mahfouz> oojah: thx, let me check again, I only checked the uploading part
<mahfouz> oojah: so I have to use "debuild"?
<oojah> Yes
<oojah> You might also want to look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<oojah> It's more of a pain in the bum than you're hoping, I'll bet :)
<oojah> Well, at least the first time round.
<mahfouz> well, I thought it would be simply since I already have the deb?
<oojah> 'fraid not.
<oojah> ppas only deal with the source - then they do the build themselves.
<razor1394> mahfouz: I need to remove the sig put by gmail in the message itself.
<mahfouz> razor1394: please show us what "message" you are talking about
<oojah> razor1394: I'd open up a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - the right person will get a chance to help you then.
<razor1394> oojah: Thanks. It seems there is no way even though users have requested this and It's understandable. There is also no way to remove your account only deactivate it.
<ScottK> If the current revision of packages-arch-specific in use in Soyuz anywhere public?
<ScottK> If/Is
<fumanchu> hi exarkun
<exarkun> hi
<exarkun> happy new year :)
<fumanchu> back at ya :)
<fumanchu> any launchpad staff here got a minute to answer a couple private questions?
<mahfouz> fumanchu: lol, cant imagine what's on your mind
<fumanchu> I know how to mail beer if you need incentive... ;)
<beuno> fumanchu, what's up?
<fumanchu> pm
#launchpad 2009-01-02
<ball> I have a launchpad account... still trying to figure out what it's for.
<rockstar> ball, why did you sign up for a Launchpad account?
<ball> rockstar: I can't remember :-)
<ball> Something to do with Ubuntu
<ball> ...perhaps so I could file bug reports
<rockstar> ball, there are lots of things you can do on Launchpad.
<ball> Oh good.
<ball> I've joined a few teams
<rockstar> You could file/triage/fix bugs, host code, translate application, build packages...
<rockstar> ball, for instance, I just branched a project from launchpad that I require as a dependency, and fixed a bug I just found.
<ball> where do I find a list of bugs for a particular project?
<ball> (open bugs)
<rockstar> ball, go to the project page, click on the Bugs tab.
<ball> How do I find the project page?
<ball> ah, found it
<ball> thanks
<thekorn> good morning
<ball> hello thekorn
<thekorn> can somebody explain to me why launchpad became so slow recently that scripts like http://paste.ubuntu.com/98057/ started to raise 404 errors
<thekorn> hi ball
<vandenoever> hi, i'm trying to import strigi into launchpad, because i want it to build nightly packages for me
<vandenoever> however, when importing into svn I get this error: "The project this code import belongs to."
<vandenoever> even though I am listed as maintainer on the details page
<vandenoever> ah, nevermind, the input was case sensitive
<vandenoever> Ampelbein: hi, i see you have contributed to strigi ubuntu packages
<vandenoever> Ampelbein: could you help me a bit with setting up nightlies for it?
<vandenoever> i could use the kde nightlies, but i'd like to allow people to use only strigi nightlies while keeping the kde packages stable
<Crazy-T> hi
<eferuzi> h
<eferuzi> How can i create a new ubuntu translation team?
<eferuzi> how do i create new Ubuntu translation team on launchpad?
<Alexia_Death> wooho! it exists... I have question.  Is it nomal for an OpenPGP key verification mail to not arrive within an hour?
<spiv> Alexia_Death: no, I'd expect just a minute or two.
<Alexia_Death> hmm.
<Alexia_Death> Then some mean internet dragon ate mine:( and it wasnt my spam filter.
<Alexia_Death> I guess Ill have to cancel the verification and try again.
<Hobbsee> was this to gmail?
<Alexia_Death> Hobbsee: yes
<Alexia_Death> Is that a problem?
<Hobbsee> Alexia_Death: check your spam folder
<Hobbsee> oh, it wasn't
<Hobbsee> my bad, i apparently can't read tonight ;)
 * Hobbsee didn't even know there *was* openpgp key verification mail from LP
<Alexia_Death> :) I always check that first. nothing interesting there...
 * Hobbsee wonders if gmail just canned it, without sending it to spam.
<Alexia_Death> tho... Now that I think about it... I havent been getting my bug mail lately either...
<Hobbsee> (it's been known to do that for people (apparently) sending mail to themselves, too, iirc)
<Alexia_Death> bugs do that, yes.
<Alexia_Death> hmm...
<Alexia_Death> I wonder what I can do about that... I definetly want to get my launchpad mail...
<Alexia_Death> now both mails showed up togheter...
<Hobbsee> bizarre
<Alexia_Death> Still wondering what ate my bugmail tho. Just checked up on some bugs I was active in before intrepid release. Missed a bit of mail in the mean time.
<Alexia_Death> The other weird thing is, that most of the bugs Ive reported or commented on are not listed in my users bug stats. only a few very old ones are.
<Alexia_Death> sample: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+bug/282203
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 282203 in ubuntu-release-notes "Wacom tablet hotplug is no longer enabled by default" [Undecided,In progress]
<Alexia_Death> but my reported bugs only lists one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~alexiade/+reportedbugs
<Alexia_Death> and not this one.
<andrea-bs> Alexia_Death: Fix Released, Invalid, Won't Fix and duplicate bugs aren't shown
<Alexia_Death> Ok.
<Alexia_Death> Thanks for help. One step closer to making use of the PPa ;)
<shodges> hello everyone, I need a bit of help uploading to my PPA for the first time
<shodges>  I followed the instructions given here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA, using the dput tool. The tool seemed to finish successfully, but I'm not seeing anything in the PPA web UI, and I haven't received any email either. This is the output of my dput operation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98311/
<shodges> Please excuse the copy and paste, if you saw this on #ubuntu-motu
<maxb> The password prompt looks unfamiliar to me
<maxb> Perhaps you are missing the "login = anonymous" from your .dput.cf
<shodges> maxb, ah, I may have changed that
<maxb> I assume your upload was PGP_signed and your key is known to launchpad?
<shodges> maxb, I believe so, I'll double-check that my PGP is still configured on this machine correctly
<epsy> hi, a bug comment I just sent appears as being posted one hour ago
<epsy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/armagetronad/+bug/312240/comments/9
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312240 in armagetronad "Polish language outdated for 0.2.8.3" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Alexia_Death> epsy: timezone differs?
<epsy> I'm on GMT+1, but my clock is somehow messed up
<shodges> maxb, my PGP key was not set up on this machine. I rebuilt the package with it and it seems to be working now
<shodges> thanks for your help
<epsy> darn, just missed
<CarlFK> how do I link the bug (A) to the ubuntu package (B)?  A: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/poppler-python/+bug/312462 B: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-poppler
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312462 in web2conf "document_new_from_data() arg1 must be without null bytes" [Medium,In progress]
<beuno> CarlFK, click on "Also affects distribution..."
<CarlFK> why did ubottu report "web2conf" - I reported it against   "Poppler Python Bindings"
<beuno> CarlFK, it's filed against both, and ubottu is a bit of a rebel
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> did  "Also affects distribution..." - thanks
<beuno> welcome'
<CarlFK> any idea what I can do to get the patch into the ubuntu package?
<nhandler> CarlFK: You can either try and get the fix applied upstream. Then, when Ubuntu updates their package, they will get the patch
<nhandler> You can also submit your patch in debdiff form and subscribe the sponsors
<nhandler> (The firt method is preferred)
<CarlFK> so ubuntu will use the new code base in an update for ibex?
<CarlFK> I thought they froze the code, but would apply patches
<beuno> CarlFK, the code is frozen, and only security updates are applied for released versions
<beuno> so unless your fix is a security fix, it won't get applied
<beuno> it may, however, land for Jaunty
<CarlFK> crap.
<CarlFK> does that apply to universe too?
<beuno> yeap
<CarlFK> I want it installed on a web server next week.
<beuno> you can upload it to a PPA, and use that as a source
<CarlFK> that's reasonable.
<CarlFK> been meaning to figure out how to do the ppa thing...
<CarlFK> got a PPA howto URL handy?
<beuno> sure: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<CarlFK> thanks
<wgrant> CarlFK: If it is a critical bug that breaks the package, you can ask for an SRU.
<CarlFK> it might qualify.  where do I ask?
#launchpad 2009-01-03
<yacc> Wondering, to join a mailing list of a team, do I have to join the team first?
<CarlFK> yacc: probably not
<beuno> yacc, yes, you do
<CarlFK> doh.
<Ursinha> hey beuno
<Ursinha> :)
<beuno> hey hey Ursinha
<beuno> how's it going?
<Ursinha> nice :)
<Ursinha> and you?
<beuno> very good
<beuno> having breakfeast
<Ursinha> breakfast? where the heck are you? :)
<beuno> home, of course  ;)
<CarlFK> I am trying to build (first time) for my ppa - intrepid on the box I built on, and  I want it to be installed on intrepid.  what should the distroseries be?
<CarlFK> "unstable" didn't give me an error, but when I dput I got a reject mail: Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<Nafallo> intrepid
<CarlFK> thats what I figured, but when I dbuild I get E: python-poppler_0.8.1-2~ppa1_source.changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file intrepid
 * Nafallo blinks and gets lost
<Nafallo> dbuild doesn't sound like either pbuilder or sbuilder :-P
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/104955/
<CarlFK> python-poppler (0.8.1-2~ppa1) intrepid; urgency=low
<CarlFK> I am patching a file that is only avalible in jaunty, could that have something to do with it?
<CarlFK> it did build the files... lets see what happens if I dput it...
<CarlFK> "Accepted:  Distribution: intrepid"
<CarlFK> um, so the E: is a bug?
<CarlFK> bb in 10 min...
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carl-personnelware/+archive
#launchpad 2009-01-04
<ruyi7952> hi all.
<ruyi7952> hi,who konws how do checkout the mysql enterprise source in the bktree ?
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Bug #268735 is marked as duplicate of Bug #263378, but I'm not able to access bug 263378 (forbidden). Why can that happen?
<ubottu> Bug 268735 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/268735 is private
<ubottu> Bug 263378 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/263378 is private
<ubottu> Bug 263378 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/263378 is private
<fabrice_sp> ohhh: 263378 is private?!
<ruyi7952>  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<ruyi7952> ??
<fabrice_sp> no: that's because the bug is marked as private,
<fabrice_sp> I didn't checked that before (the duplicates are not private, it seems)
 * Hobbsee sighs at launchpad double login
<Hobbsee> er, yes, 378 is private
<fabrice_sp> Aport mark bugs as private?
<fabrice_sp> it seems to be so
<Hobbsee> yes
<fabrice_sp> So how can I check the original bug to fix it?
<ruyi7952> make test ?
<fabrice_sp> I already know what fails
<fabrice_sp> I only want to attach the debdiff with the patch
<fabrice_sp> (the same object is freed 2 times)
<Hobbsee> become a member of bug control?
 * Hobbsee marks it public
<ruyi7952> Check out an  mysql version for ent?
<ruyi7952> hot do Check out an older mysql version for ent under gpl source ?
<fabrice_sp> thanks Hobbsee \o/ (And i will check the bug control team also :-) )
<Hobbsee> fabrice_sp: no problem :)
<ruyi7952> hi
<ruyi7952> bzr branch -r tag:mysql-5.0.74
<ruyi7952> bzr: ERROR: command 'branch' requires argument FROM_LOCATION
<ruyi7952> what is this error ,how fix it?
<spiv> ruyi7952: you need to tell it which branch that tag comes from
<spiv> ruyi7952: e.g. something like "bzr branch -r tag:mysql-5.0.74 lp:mysql"
<ruyi7952> spiv, thanks you,i konw . =)  how to chout in my local copy?
<ruyi7952> spiv, bzr branch -r tag:mysql-5.0.74 lp:mysql-server/5.0 working basedon network
<ZehRique> Hi, danilos! Are you "online" now?
<milos_> can somebody help me to upload some packages to my ppa?
<fabrice_sp> milos_, what do you want to know?
<milos_> fabrice_sp, wanted to check out did I wrote .dput.cf correctly. Here is my current ver. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4d7a813c
<fabrice_sp> milos_, seems good
<milos_> fabrice_sp, first time I forgot to put my launchpad-id and get rejecet email. Now I got this error:
<milos_> PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket
<fabrice_sp> the first rejection is because by default, the upload goes to real database
<fabrice_sp> what do you have in the changelog  for this upload?
<fabrice_sp> (first line)
<milos_> fabrice_sp, here is mail about rejection http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7cfce732. In changelog is: yagiuda (1.19-5~ppa1) intrepid-updates; urgency=low
<fabrice_sp> milos_, change it to intrepid (and not intrepid-updates)
<milos_> fabrice_sp, ok I will try it!
<fabrice_sp> ppa only knows about normal release
<milos_> ok
<milos_> fabrice_sp, it's accepted! Thank you very much!
<fabrice_sp> milos_, you're welcome ;-)
<Gjergj_Sheldija> hi all..
<Gjergj_Sheldija> can i ask for a quick help ?
<gjergj> how do i delete a project on launchpad ?
<gjergj> who can i ask for some help here ?
<vadi2> Hi. I'm not sure if it's know, but loggerhead is not functioning
<vadi2> *known.
<roland> Hi, I can't access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jvloothuis/djangorecipe/trunk/files
<vadi2> roland: loggerhead died. I'm stuck too.
<vadi2> you can check out the branch locally though still
<roland> vadi2: thnx, I was typing an email for a mailinglist and wanted to check the url.
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi> I have my account compromised
<coolbhavi> how to set a new password?
<coolbhavi> Anyone help me please
<coolbhavi> asap
<mwhudson> there should be a "forgot your password" link
<mwhudson> on the login page
<coolbhavi> thanks mwhudson
<Goundy> Hi.
<Goundy> Is there a way I can notify new commits on my freenode IRC channel?
<mwhudson> not directly
<mwhudson> you can get emails or entries in an rss feed, which you can probably feed onto irc somehow
<Goundy> mwhudson okay I'll adapt my bot so it parses lp feeds. Thank you man
<mwhudson> np
<Goundy> mwhudson I've another question
<Goundy> mwhudson I requested an import of my source tree from an SVN. But I imported the sources myself in a new branch and wanted to cancel the request but don't know how
<mwhudson> ah
<Goundy> Yes
<mwhudson> that's easy, you ask me to delete it :)
<mwhudson> Goundy: where is the import request?
<Goundy> mwhudson hold a minute :)
<Goundy> mwhudson https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/aures/trunk
<Goundy> here
<Goundy> mwhudson you get it ?
<mwhudson> Goundy: it's gone
<Goundy> mwhudson rox thank you very much :-)
<Goundy> mwhudson I'm boring you for the last time with a last question I swear :P
<Goundy> oh no no nevermind ^^ sorry
<Goundy> I just figured out ;)
<mwhudson> heh :)
<aLiEnTxC> hi ppl's
<aLiEnTxC> i need help with my ppa upload
<oojah> aLiEnTxC: If you ask your question hopefully someone will be able to help.
<aLiEnTxC> i made i package for current mplayer with nvidias vdpau patches.. i deleted it for a new upload... und now the uploaded packages are rejected
<aLiEnTxC> Rejected: File mplayer_1.0~svn28237-0ubuntu1+vdpau1.diff.gz already exists in PPA for Thomas C., but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<aLiEnTxC> is now the file broken? or if this a problem of my delecte action?
<aLiEnTxC> delete
<oojah> aLiEnTxC: I think you just need to update the version number so that it is unique.
<aLiEnTxC> ok.. no im silli
<aLiEnTxC> it stands in the wiki page :-(
<oojah> So mplayer_1.0~svn28237-0ubuntu1+vdpau1~ppa1 perhaps.
<aLiEnTxC> i have to upload without the source
<aLiEnTxC> when im understand it right
<oojah> You're following this? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<aLiEnTxC> yes.. i have this side open ^^
<oojah> Try updating your version number, running debuild again and then "dput my-ppa new-version.changes"
<aLiEnTxC> i try to upload it again without the source.. sourcepage is in build
<aLiEnTxC> package
<aLiEnTxC> ups.. without the orig ^^ its late.. i drive today ove 5 hours around
<aLiEnTxC> hmm .. :-( i uploaded it.. but it is not to see in my ppa page .. i think it again rejected
<aLiEnTxC> grrr
<aLiEnTxC> Rejected: Unable to find mplayer_1.0~svn28237.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<aLiEnTxC> last try for today with "debuild -S" like it is descripted on the wiki page
<Hobbsee> which ppa is this?
<aLiEnTxC> https://launchpad.net/~thomas-creutz/+archive
<aLiEnTxC> now i get also the orig uploaded.. hope it works now
<aLiEnTxC> ok.. upload complete.. *hope*
<aLiEnTxC> hmm.. looks bad.. no entry on the ppa page...
<aLiEnTxC> ok.. for today is over.. tomorow i have to work... and i am happy that the package is build on my system and runs ^^ (nvidia hardware
<aLiEnTxC> GPU-accelerated decode of MPEG-1, MPEG-2, H.264, and VC-1 bitstreams.) :D
<Hobbsee> it takes a while
<Hobbsee> have you got mail about it yet?
<aLiEnTxC> yes.. i got mail
<aLiEnTxC> Rejected: The source mplayer - 2:1.0~svn28237-0ubuntu1+vdpau1 is already accepted in ubuntu/intrepid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<aLiEnTxC> the package is deleted... why i have to change the version number?
<aLiEnTxC> grr...
<maxb> Because otherwise apt wouldn't know to upgrade it
<aLiEnTxC> i build it again :-/ with new version.. then start the upload and go to bed
<Hobbsee> you can't use new tarballs, or versions, of anything that's already uploaded in LP
<Hobbsee> "delete" doesn't really - it just stops people downloading it
<aLiEnTxC> i think it should be changed.. or the ppl shuld get a option to realy delete it
<aLiEnTxC> but ok.. the ppa is a very nice tool ^^
<aLiEnTxC> ok.. upload is running.. i go first to toilet.. than i check it :D
<maxb> Allowing people to replace versions makes no sense except in the case where a PPA is being used by a single person only, doing rapid development.... in which case, PPA isn't really the right tool for the job
<aLiEnTxC> hmm.. ok ok.. but it dont work again
<aLiEnTxC> it can be an option if nobody has downloaded the package ^^
<aLiEnTxC> ahhh
<aLiEnTxC> now it is in my ppa
<aLiEnTxC> i hope it works now
<aLiEnTxC> but i think it needs a addition dependeny
<aLiEnTxC> ot: which cpu's from intel using the lpia arch?
<aLiEnTxC> ok guys thanks for the support .. gn8
<Hobbsee> gmb: you around?
<gmb> Hobbsee: More-or-less. Whassup?
<gmb> Happy New Year, by the way :)
<Hobbsee> gmb: thanks.  To you as well!
<Hobbsee> gmb: just saw https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-integration/+bug/311690, and when I tried it myself, got https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+filebug/nUMytNdYkivDVNpz3gGVt4csQDR which 404'd.  This used to work, has something changed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311690 in launchpad-integration "Report A Bug Launchpad page missing for Rhythmbox" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gmb> Hrm.
 * gmb looks.
<mwhudson> i thought a fix for that got cherrypicked, on vague recollection
<gmb> mwhudson: Your memory is better than mine, perhaps...
#launchpad 2010-01-04
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> There seems to be some problem with translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-activity-journal/trunk/+link-translations-branch, it doesn't find the branch ~gnome-zeitgeist/gnome-activity-journal/trunk, while trunk/+linkbranch does show it
<mtaylor> hey all ... I've got an issue pushing a bzr branch to launchpad - it says I've got a lock, but break-lock doesn't remove it
<spiv> mtaylor: odd, which branch?
<mtaylor> spiv: lp:~mordred/libdrizzle/pandora-build
<spiv> mtaylor: and you've tried 'bzr break-lock lp:~mordred/libdrizzle/pandora-build' ?
<mtaylor> spiv: yup
<mtaylor> spiv: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/3789
<mtaylor> spiv: ass... that's not the right lines...
<mtaylor> spiv: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/3790
<spiv> break-lock doesn't prompt you to remove the lock?
<spiv> And the error is pretty weird too, that's not a regular 'cannot lock' error.
<mtaylor> spiv: yeah. I'm not sure what's up with that
 * spm pokes into the filesystem....
<mtaylor> spiv: it's not huge - I just pushed to a different branch... mainly pointing it out in case it's an intersting thing for you guys
<spm> spiv: https://pastebin.canonical.com/26125/ ??
<mtaylor> "You do not currently have access to the pastebin."
<mtaylor> :(
<mtaylor> oh - heh. that wasn't intended for me :)
<spm> mtaylor: oh. sorry - that's our internal one - force of habit :-)
<spiv> mtaylor, spm: that's weird, the lock dir should not be empty
<spiv> oh, maybe it should be
<spiv> Oh, hmm, so empty means no lock held...
<spiv> mtaylor: I don't think your problem is a held lock
<mtaylor> spiv: oh, ok
<spiv> mtaylor: that error from the smart server is apparently attempting to create .bzr/branch/lock, which is weird; that should always exist once the branch is created.
<spiv> mtaylor: could you add -Dhpss to your command line and then pastebin the corresponding part of your ~/.bzr.log ?
<mtaylor> spiv: sure
<Demophobie> someone here who can help me with lp?
<spiv> Demophobie: hopefully :)
<Demophobie> The languages of my branch wont be imported to launchpad :(
<Demophobie> i changed them the day before yesterday. still no change
<Demophobie> ah nvm!
<Demophobie> my fault
<Demophobie> now i see it
<mtaylor> spiv: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/3791
<spiv> mtaylor: do you have any plugins installed?
<mtaylor> spiv: yeah
<mtaylor> spiv: http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/3792
<spiv> mtaylor: that trace merrily does all the right things, it opens the remote branch, inserts the new revisions into the remote repo... then it tries to do BzrDir.create_branch!
<mtaylor> spiv: LOVELY!
<spiv> mtaylor: hmm, none of those plugins are likely suspects, but try with --no-plugins anyway, just in case?
<spiv> mtaylor: (you may need to use bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/libdrizzle/pandora-build/ rather than the lp:... URL)
<mtaylor> spiv: k.
<mtaylor> spiv: nope. same thing
<spiv> Huh.
<spiv> That code path is hit when self.open_branch() on that BzrDir fails with NotBranchError, but that network conversation clearly shows that open_branch earlier succeeded.
<spiv> ...but no open_branch attempt immediately before the create_branch call.  Hmm.
<spiv> Oh, no, it does the fetch in between.  So that all looks fine, except that somehow the successful open_branch remote call is treated like a NotBranchError.
<spiv> mtaylor: I have no idea
<spiv> mtaylor: I suspect that if you push over sftp rather than bzr+ssh you'll workaround the bug, but I really don't see how that code can go wrong like that.
<spiv> mtaylor: which version of bzr are you using?
<mtaylor> spiv: 2.0.3
<spiv> mtaylor: Ok.  Please file a bug.  I'm mystified!
<mtaylor> spiv: :)
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> -rw-r--r--  1 crimsun crimsun   1415 2010-01-03 22:49 scratchbox2_2.0-3ubuntu1_source.changes
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> should have been accepted at :55, no? ->   2010-01-03 22:53 scratchbox2_2.0-3ubuntu1_source.ubuntu.upload
<persia> crimsun: Already "Done".
<persia> ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text= )
<crimsun> persia: for the past week I've been seeing some really strange processing lag, e.g., I'll upload by :49 and won't see the processing/accept until :00
<persia> Odd.
<Some_Person> crimsun: I've seen the same lag, but I'm new here and thought that was normal
<MFen> i have a branch of a project using bzr, from launchpad (lp:txgenshi)
<MFen> i want to put this branch somewhere, so i can refer to it in bugs and make a merge request
<MFen> what bzr command is that? :)
<persia> MFen: often something like `bzr push lp:~${your-lp-username}/txgenshi\${your-branch-name}`
<persia> Err, s/\\/\//
<MFen> aha. http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html  agrees with what you just said. ok then
<ScottK> Seems somethings just gone off on the soyuz web U/I (at least).  I can't retry package builds now: (Error ID: OOPS-1465D737)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1465D737
<ScottK> Also, I'm pretty sure that build should have come out of depwait on it's own by now.
<al-maisan> ScottK: is it because the web UI is timing out>
<al-maisan> ?
<ScottK> al-maisan: Right, but I've been doing quite a number of retries tonight with no trouble.
 * al-maisan looks at the OOPS
<ScottK> All of a sudden they fail and also packages that should be coming out of depwait, don't seem to be.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<al-maisan> hmm .. takes a while to open that page
<ScottK> The depwaits I was expecting just arrived.
<ScottK> So that's good news.
<al-maisan> OK
<ScottK> al-maisan: Not sure what you'll get off that page now, since it came out of depwait on it's own
<al-maisan> ScottK: fair enough.
<ScottK> They landed 10 or 15 minutes later than the normally do.
<al-maisan> ScottK: I see .. so, you're fine for the time being?
<ScottK> al-maisan: Yes, but I'll need to do some more retries after I sleep for a few hours, so I hope they work ....
<al-maisan> ScottK: there were no changes in that area that I am aware off .. so thy should work.
<ScottK> OK.  Hopefully it's just a case of 'stuff happens' and it'll be fine tomorrow.
<al-maisan> ScottK: the query that caused the OOPS to occur is pretty trivial but took 20 seconds to perform .. might have been a db hiccup
<ScottK> Sounds like.
<spm> al-maisan: a db hiccup is likely to be evil locking somewhere?
<spm> al-maisan: hello/HNY as well btw. :-)
<ScottK> al-maisan: Something else to look into (not urgent) is due to the frozen lpia builds in Lucid, there are backports builds for hardy, jaunty, and karmic that can't get a build try on lpia.  It would be nice if that could get fixed.
<al-maisan> spm: maybe .. maybe there was a deadlock and the other transaction was the deadlock victim .. can't see it from the OOPS though
<al-maisan> spm: .. and hello and an even happier new year to you :)
<spm> heh
<ScottK> Good night.  I should have been in bed 3 hours ago.
<al-maisan> ScottK: OK .. thanks for pointing that out.
<al-maisan> ScottK: Good night!
<wgrant> al-maisan: Rescoring all 9 builds at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/lpia/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending to -11 will alleviate ScottK's final issue.
<wgrant> (the chroot has been removed, so any attempt to dispatch them will fail anyway)
<al-maisan> wgrant: thanks, will try that.
<al-maisan> wgrant: did that.
<al-maisan> ScottK: ^^ hope this helps.
<wgrant> al-maisan: Great, thanks.
<al-maisan> wgrant: thank you.
<bencer> we requested a ppa quota increase through a question, and we were told to request it here, anybody can help ?
<bigjools> bencer: yes
<bigjools> which question?
<bencer> bigjools:  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/93569
<bigjools> bencer: ok I already replied to that and asked how much space you want - but tell me now and I'll fix it
<bigjools> is 2Gb enough?
<bencer> 2G for ebox/1.3 should be enough
<bencer> yeah
<bigjools> ok done
<bencer> bigjools: can we request a ppa removal as well ?
<bigjools> yes, please file another question
<bencer> ok, we'll do, thank you very much
<bigjools> we don't do "proper" removal yet, but we can disable it
<bencer> btw, is the ppa access stats on the roadmap ?
<bigjools> not really :(  but wgrant did some work on that
<bencer> bigjools: is that work public ? or could we have access to the logs somehow ?
<bigjools> you can't see the logs unfortunately.  If wgrant pushed his branch up then you can see it
<bigjools> s/it/the work/
 * wgrant doesn't have much further of significance.
<bencer> ok, thanks your help :)
<om26er> how can i upload to my ppa?
<bigjools> om26er: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<noodles775> Hi om26er, there are instructions on your ppa for the exact dput command too.
<om26er_> sorry got disconnected
<noodles775> <bigjools> om26er: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<noodles775> <noodles775> Hi om26er, there are instructions on your ppa for the exact dput command too.
<om26er_> where is .dput.cf?
<wgrant> om26er_: Why are you trying to edit it? Recent Ubuntu releases have all the necessary configuration already.
<wgrant> Ah. Those old docs.
<om26er_> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> om26er_: Try reading the documentation linked to from the PPA itself. That is less outdated.
<wgrant> Hm, they just link to the same place. That sucks.
<wgrant> But the dput command is there.
<wgrant> Ignore the instructions to edit .dput.cf. That is wrong.
 * om26er_ is so confused
<om26er_> is this what i should be reading? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading a package to a PPA
<wgrant> om26er_: Go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive, and use the dput command provided there.
 * wgrant files a bug about the documentation.
<om26er> what comes instead of this? <source.changes>
<wgrant> om26er_: That's the <PACKAGE>_<VERSION>_source.changes file that was generated when you built your source package.
<om26er> ok
<om26er> i have built 3 different packages and none seem to have a .changes file
<wgrant> om26er_: How did you build them?
<wgrant> It should be generated by debuild when called with the '-S' flag.
<om26er> sudo ./configure then sudo make then sudo checkinstall
<wgrant> om26er: That does not produce a source package, nor even a binary package that can be particularly safely used. You probably want to have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide -- that documents the procedure for generating a policy-compliant source package.
 * om26er looks into it
<om26er> wgrant: is this the exact link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete  ?
<wgrant> om26er: That's right.
<om26er> wgrant: thanx
<james_w> E: java3ds-fileloader_1.2.orig.tar.bz2 (from java3ds-fileloader) is in the DB but isn't an orig.tar.gz.  (Probably published in an older release)
<james_w> ^ more fallout from the v3 change? (sync-source.py -a)
<ivoks> hi
<ripps> I have over a dozen old branches from an old ppabot project on Launchpad, is there an easy way to delete them from commandline so I don't have to manually delete all of them over the web interface?
<beuno> rockstar, abentley, is deleting branches exported over the API?
<beuno> my guess would be that james_w` would of already requested something like that  :)
<abentley> beuno: I believe it is not, though poolie suggests jelmer is working on that.
<thekorn> it is bug 491944
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491944 in launchpad-code "No API call to delete a branch" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491944
<beuno> abentley, ah, is that what the "commit message" discussion is about?
<abentley> beuno: No, I don't think it's related.
<jelmer> abentley: There's an approved branch from me that adds support for deleting branches over the API
<jelmer> abentley: But launchpadlib doesn't like the fact that the object you have a handle to and call "delete()" on suddenly disappears
<beuno> ripps, I think this means "soon on edge"  :)
<beuno> thanks jelmer, abentley
<jelmer> abentley: So I've waited with landing it until I had the chance to talk to Leonard
<jelmer> abentley: (also, this was stuff I
<jelmer> did in my spare time, not work :-)
<abentley> jelmer: I understand.
<beuno> jelmer, spare time?  you don't get anymore of that around here!  ;)
<jelmer> :-)
<james_w`> thanks jelmer
<james_w`> jelmer: you have a traceback for the launchpadlib issue? I've been elbow deep in that code over the weekend
<jelmer> james_w: Basically, launchpadlib tries to access the branch after delete() has been called on it
<jelmer> so it gets back a 404
<jelmer> I can also get you the full traceback if that would help.
<james_w`> I get the concept at least
<james_w`> I guess there's an issue that you can't make the object kill itself
<jelmer> yeah
<james_w`>             if http_method == 'post':
<james_w`>                 # The method call probably modified this resource in
<james_w`>                 # an unknown way. Refresh its representation.
<james_w`>                 self.resource.lp_refresh()
<james_w`> .delete() is explicitly exported as a delete operation isn't it?
<jelmer> yep
<jelmer> It's named 'delete' I mean, is there anything else?
<james_w`> is it just done with @export, or something like @export_delete_operation
<jelmer> I suspect it's just @export, I wasn't aware of the latter
<jelmer> will that make a difference on the client side?
<james_w`> I don't know
<james_w`> it would at least allow us to differentiate client side
<james_w`> well, we could have == "delete", but y'know
<jelmer> james_w: I'll see if @export_delete_operation makes a difference tonight
<jelmer> james_w: Special-casing seems like a bad idea, indeed.
<james_w`> export_destructor_operation
<james_w`>     """Decorator indicating that an exported method destroys an entry.
<james_w`>     The method will be invoked when the client sends a DELETE request to
<james_w`>     the entry.
<james_w`>     """
<james_w`> However, it may not work due to the parameters
<Jeeves_> Hi
<Jeeves_> I'm trying to upload a package into a PPA
<Jeeves_> I want it built for all Ubuntu versions, so I uploaded it multiple times with different ubuntu-versions in the changelog
<Jeeves_> Launchpad rejected it, because 'File bitcron_2.0-20091231.02.tar.gz already exists in bitcron'
<noodles775> Hi Jeeves_ , have you seen https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<Jeeves_> noodles775: Hmm, thanks.
<noodles775> np
<Jeeves_> Not a very efficient method, imho, but it'll do
<james_w`> al-maisan: hi, still around by any chance?
<al-maisan> hello james_w` , how are things?
<james_w`> hello al-maisan, good thanks, how about you?
<al-maisan> james_w`: doing well, thanks!
<james_w`> glad to hear it
<al-maisan> .. and happy new year to you!
<james_w`> I have a packageset question
<al-maisan> OK
<james_w`> and to you too :-)
<james_w`> I have a person and a source package name
<al-maisan> aha
<james_w`> and I want to know if LP would accept and upload from that person for that package name in the current series
<al-maisan> right.
<james_w`> whether that be from packageset, component, or package-specific right
<james_w`> is there an existing API call to do this?
<al-maisan> I believe so, please let me look quickly.
<james_w`> I found isSourceUploadAllowed
<james_w`> but the documentation for that suggests it is just packageset based
<al-maisan> yes .. but that's package set specific
<al-maisan> just a minute .. I know there's such a method but I need to locate it
<james_w`> ok
<james_w`> I'm putting that together with getPermissionsForPerson
<james_w`> but the documentation for that is pretty poor, so it's not clear what sort of permissions you can get
<james_w`> I'm checking component and package name from that
<al-maisan> james_w`: you'll get all permissions with getPermissionsForPerson()
<al-maisan> but it's not very user friendly
<james_w`> so put the two methods together and I think I have it, but if you can find a single call that would be perfect
<al-maisan> you basically want a yes/no answer
<james_w`> ah, I see it can give package_set_name
<james_w`> but then I would have to look up the package sets for the package name as well
<james_w`> so yeah, a yes/no call would be great
<james_w`> like isSourceUploadAllowed
<al-maisan> ah .. there's verify_upload()
<al-maisan> but that's probably not exported
<al-maisan> let me check
<al-maisan> james_w`: so, your best bet is to use getPermissionsForPerson() it would seem and look at the permissions you get back
<james_w`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351377/ is what I have currently
 * al-maisan looks
<al-maisan> james_w`: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/351379/
<james_w`> yeah, not quite the API I want, but that would be usable
<al-maisan> that's from lib/lp/archiveuploader/permission.py|176| def verify_upload()
<al-maisan> james_w`: .. and then there's trunk/lib/lp/archiveuploader/permission.py|128| def check_upload_to_archive() that ueses it
<al-maisan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/351381/
<james_w`> as long as isSourceUploadAllowed considers team memberships then I think the code I have will work?
 * al-maisan is still looking at iot
<al-maisan> *it
<al-maisan> james_w`: looks reasonable .. but requires a previous publishing record.
<james_w`> yes
<james_w`> for the script that is using it that's a safe assumption
<al-maisan> james_w`: that's good. It should work then.
<james_w`> I can't remember LPs rules on new publications, but I can rework it to not fail in that case if/when this script needs to consider those cases
<al-maisan> wait a minute
<al-maisan> there's an IArchive.canUpload() method but it's not exposed on the LP API
<al-maisan> james_w`: so, maybe this is worth a bug report? There really should be one LP API method that you can use to get a yes/no answer.
<james_w`> I can do that
<al-maisan> That would be good if you could file a bug .. maybe we can even nail it down next week?
<james_w`> ah, good point
<al-maisan> anyway, it's getting late, have a good night!
<james_w`> you too
<thumper> morning
<mdz> just got a crash on +filebug, Error ID: OOPS-1465ED620
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1465ED620
<james_w> anyone want to guess what "I: gnuchess [universe] -> gnuchess_5.07-5ubuntu1 [universe].
<james_w> not ubuntu: debian
<james_w> " is trying to tell me?
<james_w> sync-source.py
<james_w> oh, it's mass-sync.py, that makes more sense
<wgrant> james_w: I believe that's showing the produced binaries.
<wgrant> sync-source.py produces such messages.
<james_w> yeah, it's the "not ubuntu: debian" error that is unusual
<wgrant> Ah.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can I get sources of a particular version ?
<mirak> with apt-get source
<vadi2> When I look here: https://launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=building it shows that a 1.0.4 build of mudlet, ordered eons ago and not necessary anymore, is still pending. I wanted to cancel it, so I clicked on it by that generated an OOPS.
<wgrant> vadi2: That looks like a bug.
<wgrant> vadi2: The state of that build is somehow corrupted.
<vadi2> Yeah.
<vadi2> I don't know how and it doesn't matter to me, but I guess it would be nice to remove it
#launchpad 2010-01-05
<Weapon> Hell people :)
<Weapon> *HELLO
<Weapon> I happen to need some help. My karma says its expiring.
<Weapon> Why would that be/
<Weapon> ?
<Weapon> ????
<Weapon> Can any one help?
<wgrant> Patient.
<ScottK> A bit odd to see builds from last Falls's Karmic rebuild test appearing now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909/+build/1226841
<wgrant> ScottK: That build is Special.
<wgrant> ScottK: It keeps reappearing.
<wgrant> Endlessly.
<ScottK> Lovely
<wgrant> Oh, it's actually building this time?
<wgrant> It might finally go away.
<lifeless> doing releases is harder than I'd like :(
<wgrant> lifeless: Why?
<lifeless> wgrant: with pypi: setup.py sdist upload --sign
<lifeless> wgrant: then for launchpad, open web page, click series, click make release, click add milestone, save it, click choose datestamp, choose now, save it, click upload file, select files, then done.
<persia> Could an API client be constructed to perform a release and upload some constructed artifact given as an argument?
<wgrant> There is a launchpadlib script for that, isn't there?
<lifeless> wgrant: possibly, I haven't found it yet.
<lifeless> persia: I imagine so.
<wgrant> The closest I can find quickly is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/launchpadlib/trunk/annotate/head:/contrib/upload_release_tarball.py. I thought there was something more complete, but if not it would be very simple to create.
<lifeless> I guess what I really want here is for lp to just mirror pypi for release mgmt foo
<wgrant> Wouldn't the opposite make more sense?
<lifeless> wgrant: simple model >> complex model, in this case.
<lifeless> wgrant: (for nearly all my projects, in fact)
<lifeless> wgrant: as a /user/ I want 'as complex as needed but no more'
<persia> lifeless: Do you really want a simple model, or a simple interface?
<lifeless> persia: yes
<persia> :)
<james_w> OOPS-1466D1326
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1466D1326
<james_w> al-maisan: ^ that looks similar to the one that you fixed, is it a different bug though?
 * al-maisan looks
<james_w> OOPS-1466E1426
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1466E1426
<al-maisan> hmm .. it appears that the 'changes_file_url' is still being used for some reason (as opposed to the changesFileUrl() method)
<al-maisan> james_w: is this code running agains edge or staging?
<wgrant> It's an lpnet OOPS.
<al-maisan> yeah
<james_w> I thought it was edge, but I must have changed it
<al-maisan> james_w: so, the branch that fixes it has not landed on lpnet yet
<james_w> switched to edge, sorry for the noise
<al-maisan> james_w: the fix landed in db-devel and I was just reminded that only devel branches become available via edge
<al-maisan> and db-devel branches go to db-stable and then to staging eventually
<james_w> damn
<al-maisan> yeah
<james_w> any way we can speed that up?
<al-maisan> if I land it in devel today it will be on edge tomorrow .. is that too late?
<james_w> no, the sooner the better
<al-maisan> james_w: I see the branch is in db-stable already i.e. if you try staging it should be there
<james_w> al-maisan: I can do that to test it, but stale data is no good for this, so getting a fix to edge would be much appreciated
<al-maisan> james_w: I'll land the branch in devel asap
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> OOPS-1466S158
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1466S158
<james_w> al-maisan: same API call on staging ^
<al-maisan> james_w: you are getting batches of fifty I presume?
<james_w> al-maisan: whatever the default is
<james_w> I assume it is 75 like edge/lpnet
<al-maisan> hmm..
<al-maisan> james_w: so, is the code that triggered the OOPS public? Can I see it?
<al-maisan> all I see from the OOPS is a GET on https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/+archive/primary
<james_w> ubuntu.main_archive.getPublishedSources(status="Published", distro_series=ubuntu.current_series)
<james_w> and iterate that
<james_w> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-w/bzr-builddeb/import-scripts/annotate/head:/list_packages.py
<al-maisan> thanks
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/lazr.restfulclient/improve-collection-fetch-optimisation/+merge/16841
<james_w> ^ that would actually allow the slice hack that the script tries to work
<james_w> it means I would be able to use the call
<james_w> more round trips, but that's better than a single failing round trip
<al-maisan> yeah .. sounds like a good trade-off
<al-maisan> good in the sense that it gets you a bit further .. *sigh*
<james_w> OOPS-1466D1439
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1466D1439
 * al-maisan looks
<james_w> al-maisan: that just means that my merge proposal is mistaken
<al-maisan> ah :)
<james_w> we need ws.max-size to do that properly
<al-maisan> james_w: I am not familiar with "ws.max-size" .. what do you mean?
<james_w> "ws" stands for "webservice" I assume
<james_w> the code currently sometimes sets ws.size
<jussi01> anyone know when leonardr is back?
<james_w> which I presume sets the page size, but we just want to ask LP not to send us any more than X requests, but send us the default page size if that is less than X
<james_w> so that we can send that variable unconditionally
<james_w> so if you take collection[0:10] then it only requests a few entries, but collection [0:1000] doesn't cause a huge page to be generated
<al-maisan> hmm .. I see.
<james_w> jussi01: he'll probably be around in a couple of hours
 * jussi01 waves to james_w
<jussi01> thanks!
<wgrant> jussi01: Are you wondering about launchpadlib anonymous access?
<jussi01> wgrant: yup
<wgrant> Hm, edge updates are off?
<jussi01> oohh
<jussi01> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/anonymous-oauth/+merge/16199
<jussi01> and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/anonymous-oauth/+merge/16199
 * jussi01 dances and is happy!
<wgrant> Right. It should have been rolled out onto edge a few hours ago, but apparently edge updates are still switched off.
<jussi01> ahh, ok.
<jussi01> but still. good news
<jussi01> So now we are just waiting on bug #488394 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-foundations "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<ahasenack> when a PPA is disabled, what exactly happens? I did it yesterday and today I can still install its packages
<ahasenack> is it just about the notice that shows up when viewing it in launchpad? Like a hint that this ppa is no longer being updated?
<al-maisan> ahasenack: if it is disabled you cannot upload to it and any outstanding builds will be ignored
<al-maisan> i.e. pending builds will not be dispatched to the build farm
<ahasenack> al-maisan: so basically it gets frozen
<al-maisan> ahasenack: yes
<ahasenack> al-maisan: ok, thanks
<al-maisan> ahasenack: you are welcome :)
<ahasenack> al-maisan: another question. Can it be renamed then? Not just the displayname
<al-maisan> ahasenack: just a minute
 * al-maisan looks for the faq
<al-maisan> ahasenack: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/569
<ahasenack> al-maisan: thanks again, most helpful, I feel lazy now
<al-maisan> ahasenack: :)
<ahasenack> al-maisan: so the disabled ppa will stay there forever basically
<al-maisan> yes
<ahasenack> ok
<al-maisan> ahasenack: see also https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/661
<jussi01> thank you matsubara
<matsubara> jussi01, what for?
<jussi01> matsubara: bug 385517 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385517 in launchpad-foundations "launchpadlib users made to authenticate unnecessarily" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385517
<matsubara> jussi01, all credit should go to leonardr, he fixed it. I just run a script that scans the LP branch and closes bugs based on the commit message
<jussi01> matsubara: ahh yeah, I was meaning to catch him also
<jussi01> matsubara: is there any chance you could get us out of your hair totally and get bug 488394 done? :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-foundations "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<jussi01> leonardr: I notice you are here now, so a big thank you for getting that bug fixed. we really appreciate it :)
<leonardr> jussi01, np. i'll be updating the documentation today
<matsubara> jussi01, I think someone from registry should be able to do that quite easily. sinzui, would bug 488394 fall under registry stuff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-foundations "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<jussi01> leonardr: ecellent. :)
<matthewbpt> hey guys
<matthewbpt> i'm having trouble adding ppa repositories from launchpad
<noodles775> matthewbpt: what in particular?
<matthewbpt> because the gpg keys wont import, i think theres something wrong with my gpg
<matthewbpt> this is what happens
<matthewbpt> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<matthewbpt> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<matthewbpt> gpg: requesting key A1F196A8 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<matthewbpt> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<matthewbpt> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<matthewbpt> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<matthewbpt> i tried the same command on my other computer and it works flawlessly, while on this one it gets an error
<bigjools> is it firewalled?
<matthewbpt> no
<matthewbpt> and its connected to the same router as the other computer
<noodles775> matthewbpt: so you connect if you do `telnet keyserver.ubuntu.com 11371` ?
<noodles775> (ie. you should see 'Connected to keyserver.ubuntu.com').
<noodles775> from both computers.
<matthewbpt> ok im trying that
<ahorden> hi all, this seems to be stuck, https://launchpad.net/~adamhorden/+archive/msp430/+build/1430476 been at 26 mins for well over an hour now, any ideas?
<matthewbpt> ok it doesnt connect from this one, but it does from my other one
<matthewbpt> :S
<matthewbpt> as far as im aware i never enabled a firewall
<al-maisan> ahorden: this build targets the RELEASE pocket of a stable series (karmic)
<al-maisan> ahorden: forget what I said, this is a ppa
<bigjools> the build farm is currently stalled
<bigjools> please wait a bit I am restarting it
<ahorden> thanks bigjools
<tsimpson> matthewbpt: check the IP addresses telnet shows, it should be 91.189.94.173 or 91.189.89.31
<matthewbpt> yeap it shows those ips
<matthewbpt> it tried both
<matthewbpt> then said unable to connect to remote host: connection timed out
<matthewbpt> any ideas as to why I cant connect to the keyserver?
<tsimpson> it should work as far as I can see, if both are using the same IP and same route
<matthewbpt> yea I can't see any reason for it not to work
<james_w> traceroute 91.189.94.173
<james_w> ipv6 perhaps?
<lfaraone> Hey, can somebody restart the import on
<lfaraone> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/rainbow/mstone-trunk-new
<matthewbpt> this is the traceroute http://pastebin.com/m70becfe9
<james_w> from the non-working machine?
<matthewbpt> yea
<james_w> odd
<matthewbpt> i also cant download from the keyserver to add the key manually, when i point my webbrowser to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x67265EB522BDD6B1C69E66ED7FB8BEE0A1F196A8&op=index i get page not found
<matthewbpt> and the same address does work on my other computer
<matthewbpt> :S
<matthewbpt> ok i just did a test, tried adding the ppa and then check the router log
<matthewbpt> it seems it is using ipv6, this is the log entry
<matthewbpt> Dropped packet from 192.168.1.102 to 91.189.94.173 (IP protocol 6) as unable to create new session
<matthewbpt> it also showed this in the log
<matthewbpt> Internet access port filter dropped packet from 192.168.1.102 to 0.0.217.238 (protocol 1539137197)
<lfaraone> lifeless: could you help me debug a vcs import problem? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37452019/rainbow-mstone-trunk-new-log.txt
<matthewbpt> ok figured it out, someone set an access control rule on the router which was limiting access to a reange of ports including that one to my pc :S, sorted now thanx for the hekp
<matthewbpt> help*
<A4Tech> All greetings. How do I change the section on launchpad "Uses Launchpad for:"
<tsimpson> you click the "Change details" link on your project home page
<A4Tech> I mean how to add for example "branches"
<tsimpson> you'll see check the "Code for this project is published in Bazaar branches on Launchpad" box
<A4Tech> o
<A4Tech> thx
<tsimpson> there are a few boxes like that about half way down the +edit page
<A4Tech> ok, thx you
<tsimpson> np :)
<A4Tech> tsimpson: i have a some trouble... http://paste.ubuntu.com/351882/
<A4Tech> bzr launchpad-login <lpname>
<tsimpson> I don't know much about the inner working of bzr, but you can try #bzr
<A4Tech> ok
<james_w> OOPS-1466EA771
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1466EA771
<james_w> where did my oops go?
<sproaty> I'm getting firefox complain about untrusted connections on each LP page?
<Ursinha> james_w, hi, we're investigating why that oops is still unavailable
<james_w> thanks Ursinha
<Ursinha> np james_w
<james_w> it's calling ubuntu.main_archive.getPublishedSources fwiw
<lifeless> lfaraone: please ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<thumper> sproaty: every page?
<sproaty> thumper, seems fixed now.
<thumper> sproaty: ok
<A4Tech> Why my commits by bzr on launchpad.net displayed as Registry Administrators <https://launchpad.net/~registry> ?
<maxb> A4Tech: Give an example branch with such a commit?
<A4Tech> maxb https://code.launchpad.net/~itmages/itmages/nautilus-script
<maxb> A4Tech: the matching of bzr committers to launchpad accounts is by email address AFAIK - I have no idea why it's behaving like that, but do you have admin@itmages.ru registered against your launchpad account?
<emmajane> thumper, ping!
<A4Tech> maxb admin@itmages.ru was registreg on old team, now old team deleted
<maxb> Oh, that explains it
<maxb> disabled teams are owned by Registry Administrators
<A4Tech> but i can't change e mail
<A4Tech> maxb: How do I set the old mail to a new group?
<thumper> emmajane: pong
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium have stuck builds
<emmajane> thumper, very quick question: I'm not presenting for you at LCA, am I?
<thumper> emmajane: no
<thumper> emmajane: but you are welcome to come along :)
<emmajane> thumper, excellent, thanks. :)
<emmajane> thumper, it seems as though the mini confs are getting shuffled and I was being asked my availability.
<emmajane> thumper, I'll definitely come and heckle if I'm around.
<thumper> yeah, I've been talking with fmarier about this too
 * emmajane nods
<maxb> A4Tech: I think it might be necessary to get an admin to help you out here
<maxb> I think I was wrong when I said "disabled teams are owned by Registry Administrators". It seems more likely that the email address has been given to registry administrators
<A4Tech> maxb: It is easier to change e-mail :)
<maxb> thumper: Since you're a registry admin, could you check that? :-)
<thumper> A4Tech: can you summarise the problem for me?
<maxb> bzr commits on https://code.launchpad.net/~itmages/itmages/nautilus-script authored by admin@itmages.ru are being shown as by "Registry Administrators"
<A4Tech> thumper After removal of the group, I can not change its old e-mail.Now my commits seem a bit strange:)
 * emmajane slinks off again.
<thumper> A4Tech: which commits??
<thumper> A4Tech: which group
<thumper> which email
<thumper> :)
<A4Tech> what? :)
<maxb> <maxb> bzr commits on https://code.launchpad.net/~itmages/itmages/nautilus-script authored by admin@itmages.ru are being shown as by "Registry Administrators".
<A4Tech> group == team :)
<thumper> and who should have that email address?
<A4Tech> thumper ~itmages :)
<thumper> an itmages is a team or an individual?
<A4Tech> is a team
<thumper> who used to have the admin@itmages.ru email address?
<A4Tech> old team (~itmages-dev) now will be deleted
<thumper> sinzui: are teams deleted using a merge?
<sinzui> yes
<thumper> ok
<geser> Hello, when I try to push my bzr change back to LP I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351961/
<geser> what to do?
<thumper> we need a db query to update the revision author table
 * thumper looks at geser's paste
<A4Tech> thumper Perhaps I will be easier to change the e-mail? :) in my bzr settings.
<thumper> A4Tech: I just need to talk to a LOSA, no big deal
<thumper> geser: you have branched locally into a newer repository format
<A4Tech> thumper ok
<thumper> geser: I'll ask some bzr people
<A4Tech> thumper thx you :)
<A4Tech> (My fault of course...)
<thumper> A4Tech: which LP user has admin@itmages.ru ?
<wahben> hi all! I am trying to push some code on my launchpad account, I followed the instructions: generated ssh keys, imported public key in launchpad. Now I am trying to push the code using: "bzr launchpad-login <userid>" (which returns no errors), and bzr push "lp:~<myuserid>/<myproject>/<somebranchname>" and it fails returning: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). I've spent over 2 ours trying to get launchpad to work
<wahben> and am getting frustrated.. does someone know what the problem could be?
<cody-somerville> Hi wahben! We're happy to help.
<cody-somerville> wahben, What is your launchpad id?
<wahben> benoitcsirois
<A4Tech> thumper This address was the old team (itmages-dev) is now referred to as (itmages) but there may be a different address (development@itmages.ru)
<thumper> A4Tech: so no user has admin@itmages.ru?
<A4Tech> thumper yes
<thumper> A4Tech: do you want it linked to your account?
<maxb> wahben: The only times I've seen that particular error message is when my local ssh-agent was broken
<maxb> And the one which broken was gnome-keyring's reimplementation of a ssh-agent, not the normal ssh-agent
<cody-somerville> wahben, Can you try running ssh-add and then try pushing the branch again?
<wahben> will try
<maxb> wahben: Please could you also tell us the output of running     echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<A4Tech> thumper No, this address will not be tied to my account. I only wish that it could be to appoint a team (itmages)
<wahben> cody-somerville, that fixed it :-)
<wahben> ssh-add I mean
<cody-somerville> wahben, I think you ran into bug #201786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201786 in openssh "ssh Agent admitted failure to sign using the key on big endian machines" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201786
<wahben> cody-somerville, interesting.. ill check it out
<wahben> Pehaps you can also help me with a concern I have; when doing a push, it only uploads the current state of the application right? not previous revisions?
<cody-somerville> wahben, That depends if the previous revisions are already on the remote branch or not.
<thumper> wahben: it only pushes revisions that are unknows at the remote end
<thumper> A4Tech: done
<A4Tech> thumper thx
<geser> thumper: re my branch problem: could I upgrade the LP branch to the newer format too or would it cause problems for other users of this branch? alternative can I branch it in the old format with bzr branch/checkout? (I used bzr init-repo before branching this one)
<thumper> geser: your bzr init-repo did the default format (now 2a - which is the best one)
<thumper> geser: bzr users should all really be using bzr 2.0 now
<thumper> we hope
<thumper> so upgrading the launchpad branch shouldn't be too problematic for them
<thumper> although they will need to upgrade their local repos (or reget the trunk into a new repo)
<geser> thumper: will bzr tell the users what's going on (that they need to upgrade their local branch)?
<RAOF> It'll complain about rich-root support; unless recent bzr releases have improved that error message, it's not necessarily going to be obvious to users what to do.
<geser> is "bzr upgrade lp:ubuntu-dev-tools" the right way to upgrade the LP branch? (never done that)
<thumper> geser: that should work
<soren> I thought upgrades only worked over sftp.
<soren> Maybe that changed.
<soren> Or maybe I'm just on crack.
<geser> soren: you might be right
<thumper> it won't do it remotely, but it should work
<geser> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351994/ that the error when I try it
<soren> thumper: I don't think I understand that. How will it work, but not do it remotely?
<thumper> losa: check paste bin above (spm)
<thumper> soren: it will download locally, upgrade, and push the entire repo back
<soren> thumper: Ah, ok.
<thumper> soren: rather than upgrading inplace with the work on the remote computer
<soren> Gotcha.
<spm> thumper: yeah - I've hit that myself - two successive format upgrades == fail
<thumper> spm: I know that there is an outstanding bzr bug about it
<thumper> spm: could you rename the existing one (or remove it)
<spm> an *outstandingly excellent* bug? or... ;-)
<spm> sure
<spm> thumper: fwiw, can folks use sftp to rm the dir themselves?
<thumper> hmm... not sure
<thumper> hitchhiker perhaps, not sure about sftp
<spm> my thinking being that getting us to rm dirs for upgrades is not going to scale real well
<spiv> Yes, you can use sftp too.
<spiv> But you'd want to use a client like lftp that implements recursive delete.
<spm> thumper: renamed to backup.bzr.OLDer
<thumper> spm: thansk
<spm> spiv: or even just rename as a first cut?
<spiv> spm: the server won't allow names in the directory that aren't one of .bzr, .bzr.backup or backup.bzr.
<spm> spiv: win! :-)
<spiv> You *could* rename it into .bzr/backup-that-time-forgot, though... ;)
<spm> as in that is a good thing. really! :-)
<spm> heh
<spiv> (To be precise, the server will allow you to read files with other names if they exist via act of LOSA or something, it just won't allow clients to create them themselves.)
<spm> spiv: coolio, "act of losa" - I like this. /me makes a note to reuse that one day
<geser> so I can try to upgrade it again?
<spm> geser: if this is you: ~motu/motutools/trunk/ ? yes.
<geser> I guessed you talked about lp:ubuntu-dev-tools which I tried to upgrade
<maxb> This dirname restriction... why does it exist?
<maxb> It's hardly watertight, as I've managed to nest branches inside the .bzr of other branches before :-)
<thumper> maxb: to stop people just using codehosting as a general sftp server
<thumper> maxb: yes, not water tight
<thumper> occasionally leak resistant
#launchpad 2010-01-06
<spiv> maxb: also, it reduces the scope for mistakes like somehow creating a branch like ~spiv/proj/foo/my-branch
<thumper> coffee time
<spiv> A damn fine idea.
<kirkland> are commas permitted in launchpad user/team id's?
 * kirkland is looking for a good character to delimit a list of LP users
<spiv> No commas, just [a-z0-9-] IIRC.  The constraint will be buried in the source somewhere...
<spiv> ^[a-z0-9][a-z0-9\+\.\-]*
<poolie> timeouts all over the place :/
<ripps> I have a package I uploaded before I went to bed that says it failed, however, when I look at the buildlog it says it built correctly. What's going on?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37455277/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.mpdcron_0.3%2Bgit20100105.cdae020-0ubuntu1~ripps2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> ripps: looks like the build deps failed to uninstall
<ripps> micahg: why?
<micahg> ripps: idk, that's all I can see
<ripps> it seems it all went downhill after it tried to uninstall fontconfig... is there anything I can do to make sure it uninstalls correctly?
<wgrant> ripps: Retry the build.
<wgrant> The bug was fixed in lucid a few hours ago.
<crimsun> wgrant: is soyuz able to handle source v3.0 (quilt) uploads now?
<wgrant> crimsun: For a couple of weeks now, yeah.
<wgrant> crimsun: Only in Lucid, though.
<crimsun> wgrant: great, thanks.
<ripps> wgrant: hmm... wel fontconfig explained lucid, but it failed and nothing seems wrong in it's buildlog.
<ripps> ^karmic faild
<wgrant> ripps: Link?
<ripps> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37455331/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.mpdcron_0.3%2Bgit20100105.cdae020-0ubuntu1~ripps2~karmic_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> I suspect it's the new pointer sanity checker.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> Yes, look at the bottom of that log.
<ripps> I've gotten sanity pointer errors before, but it never caused a build to fail.
<crimsun> it will now, and it's very useful. I fixed some nasty gotchas on armel for PulseAudio thanks to it.
<wgrant> It should have been failing like that for threeish weeks, IIRC.
<ripps> yeah, but it says that the it's only a problem for ia64 arches, and ppa's don't even build ia64. So how is relevent to me?
<ripps> meh, I'm just complaining because I've brought this up with another developer and he didn't feel it was important enough
<crimsun> it's relevant because the code is broken, and it needs to be fixed.
<crimsun> where's your source package?
<ripps> crimsun: I pull my from git and use fta's ppabot to construct the orig.tar's
<wgrant> It's only *definitely* a problem on ia64.
<wgrant> Other non-32-bit architectures will sometimes be affected.
<crimsun> ripps: right, but the orig.tar.gz+diff.gz+dsc are somewhere, no? I don't mind taking a look.
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gmpc-trunk/+archive/mpd-trunk/+files/mpdcron_0.3+git20100105.cdae020-0ubuntu1~ripps2~karmic.dsc
<ripps> wgrant: beat me to the punch
<wgrant> ripps: You should just need to include gunixsocketaddress.h, I think.
<ripps> wgrant: I'll try to pass that along to the developer, but it seems everybody's either busy or asleep right now.
<ripps> wgrant: isn't gunixsocketaddress.h only in lucid/karmic, what do I do with my hardy-jaunty backports?
<wgrant> ripps: Find out where g_unix_socket_address_new is defined in the older releases.
<ripps> hmmm... even if I do, woudn't that mean I would have make a special patch only for certain distros. I'm not sure how to do that. Is there some way I can tell debian/rules to only apply a patch if it's for jaunty or hardy?
<crimsun> g_unix_socket_address_new() is only in 2.22
<ripps> I use fta's ppabot to daily update the ppa's, it uses a single debian directory for each package and all it's backports and just adjusts the changelogs and control files settings. Patching based on distro isn't a feature yet.
<wgrant> Ah, yeah.
<crimsun> then use "pkg-config --modversion gobject-2.0"
<wgrant> Karmic failed due to the pointer conversion issue.
<wgrant> Lucid failed due to that and the fontconfig bug.
<wgrant> The others failed because < Karmic don't have gio 2.22
<crimsun> if it's older than 2.22, then use a wrapper
<ripps> what wrapper? I think things have just stepped above my experience
<wgrant> ripps: The status plugin requires gio >= 2.22.
<wgrant> s/status/stats/
<wgrant> You'll need to either backport gio (ew) or disable the plugin for older releases.
<wgrant> Or fix the plugin, I guess.
<ripps> if I backport gio, I'd have to force users to update their libglib package, and that's a can of worms I don't want to get into.
<ripps> I guess disable for < karmic is not a bad idea.
<ripps> Maybe it only needs to be a code change, I'll bring it up with mpdcron's developer
<elmargol> Hi, I left a group on launchpad and still get bugreports. Any Ideas what i did wrong?
<persia> elmargol: Did you unsubscribe from the mailing list for the team?
<elmargol> persia, I can't find where i can check this
<persia> Well, there are a couple of possibilities.  If it's an LP mailing list, you can check by editing your email settings from your profile on LP.
<persia> If it's not an LP mailing list, you'd have to unsubscribe another way: check a recent bugmail to see why you're getting it, and to which address it was sent.
<elmargol> 182383@bugs.launchpad.net
<elmargol> strange I'm subscribed to this bug
<persia> Heh.  You may want to inspect the set of bugs to which you are subscribed as an individual, and unsubscribe from any no longer of interest.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP DB security updates, possible intermittent outages 11:00-11:30 UTC | http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium have stuck builds
<leoquant> : (Error ID: OOPS-1467EB1402)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1467EB1402
<leoquant> no launchpad here
<bigjools> see topic
<saedelaere> hi
<saedelaere> is launchpad currently down?
<bigjools> see topic
<dholbach> hiya
<saedelaere> ah ok
<saedelaere> thanks
<saedelaere> one more thing
 * dholbach reads the topic and says nothing :)
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to ask the same question before i saw the title too :)
<dholbach> great way to get more activity in the #launchpad channel ;-)
<saedelaere> i just started my first project on launchpad. normally i'am using sourceforge. the problem is, i am just not able to upload files. who is this done with launchpad?
<saedelaere> s/who/how :D
<mthaddon> should be back now
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium have stuck builds
<persia> saedelaere: You need to create a release, and upload the files to the release.
<saedelaere> ah ok, thank you very much!
 * saedelaere waves
<ScottK> I'm moving a project I'm upstream for to Launchpad.  I'd like to get the existing svn imported so I don't loose history.  How do I go about getting that done?
<ScottK> thumper: Is that something you can help with?
<beuno> ScottK, you can either do a one time import, or install bzr-svn locally, pull in the branch, and just push it up to Launchpad
<ScottK> beuno: By do a one time import do you mean I ask you to do it?
<beuno> ScottK, no, you can go ahead and register an import yourself
<ScottK> OK.  Project is registered. Let me see if I can find it.
<beuno> probably under code.lp.net/$project
<beuno> "register a branch"
<ScottK> Yeah.  Found it.
<beuno> ScottK, if the project is not super huge, it may be easier to just use bzr-svn yourself and push it up as trink
<beuno> *trunk
<ScottK> I gather for other than trunk I need to do the bzr-svn method locally.
<ScottK> It's not huge.
<beuno> imports are read-only
<beuno> so you will end up having to branch locally and push it up again anyway
<beuno> it should be as simple as installing bzr-svn, and then just "bzr branch svn:..."
<james_w> or bzr svn-import to do all the branches at once
<ScottK> Ah.  Nice.  Thanks.
<ScottK> The default format for bzr 2.0 is the right one for Launchpad, right?
<xnox> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> svn-import may be too smart for me.  I got the path to the svn repo wrong on the first try and now, even though I changed it, I still get bzr: ERROR: No repository present: at the old location.  How do I make it forget and start over?
<maxb> It should not be caching anything anywhere other than the current directory
 * ScottK looks around some more then
<ScottK> OK, it's not caching.
<mathiaz> hi - is there a way to report bug comment that look like spam?
<beuno> jelmer, around to help out ScottK?
<beuno> mathiaz, file a question againast LP
 * ScottK is still working through possibilities.
<ScottK> OK.  I give.
<ScottK> Help appreciated.
<ScottK> bzr svn-import -v ~/devel/spf/svn/software/postfix-policyd-spf-python/trunk yields bzr: ERROR: No repository present: "file:///home/kitterma/devel/spf/svn/software/postfix-policyd-spf-python/"
<jelmer> beuno: hi
<jelmer> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Hi jelmer
<ScottK> Thanks for taking care of subvertpy, BTW.
<jelmer> ScottK: and "svn info file:///home/kitterma/devel/spf/svn/software/postfix-policyd-spf-python" works ?
 * ScottK tries
<ScottK> It does not.
<jelmer> ScottK: does that location contain a checkout or a repository ?
<ScottK> It's a checkout
<jelmer> ScottK: svn-import requires a repository location
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> How do convert with a checkout?
<jelmer> although it would make sense to automatically retrieve that from the checkout if one was specified
<jelmer> ScottK: are you trying to just clone a single branch ?
<jelmer> ScottK: or all branches in the repository ?
<ScottK> jelmer: Something in between.
<ScottK> The repository as a whole has several projects.  I want to convert just one of them.
<ScottK> So it's more than one, but not all.
<jelmer> ScottK: there's no way you can use the checkout for svn-import, but you should be able to specify the remote svn url directly
<ScottK> Let me try that.
<jelmer> 'bzr svn-import http://www.openspf.org/svn/software/postfix-policyd-spf-python'
<ScottK> It's running now.
<ScottK> It looks like that got me an empty bzr repo.
<ScottK> jelmer: I ran it with -v.  I got a lot of inconsistent details in skipped record: ( ... types of errors, but they seem to correspond with svn revisions that are in other projects in the repository
<jelmer> ScottK, it worked here
<ScottK> OK
<jelmer> did you end up with a trunk directory ?
<ScottK> I did, but it's empty exept for a .bzr directory
<ScottK> ... except ...
<jelmer> ScottK: it doesn't create working trees by default
<jelmer> ScottK: to create one, run 'bzr co' (no arguments)
<ScottK> WIld
<ScottK> OK.  That worked.
<ScottK> So I can push that to Launchpad?
<jelmer> yep
<jelmer> it's the same branch that would be created if you have launchpad import the project from svn
<maxb> jelmer: 'inconsistent details in skipped record' has been scaring me too with some conversions of my own - do you know anything about that?
<jelmer> maxb: they're harmless, but I'm not sure exactly what's causing them
<AnAnt_> Hello, how can I test a build on an ia64 on launchpad ?
<maxb> AnAnt_: You can't, only people with non-virtual PPAs can, and those are not given out lightly
<ScottK> jelmer: I did bzr push lp:~kitterman/pypolicyd-spf/trunk and it asked me for my ssh key passphrase and said "Created a new branch", but it doesn't seem to have actually uploaded anything?
<jelmer> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kitterman/pypolicyd-spf/trunk
<ScottK> jelmer: Cool.  Thanks.
<ScottK> jelmer: How to I make that correspond to policyd-spf/trunk?
<jelmer> ScottK, if you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/pypolicyd-spf/trunk there should be a link there to set the trunk branch
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> I never did LP as an upstream before
<ScottK> Now we're getting somewhere.
<ScottK> jelmer: I guess I can do that same process for each tag directory from svn to get that history into lp or is there a better way?
<jelmer> ScottK, tags should be imported automatically - see 'bzr tags'
<ScottK> bzr tags shows the tags locally.
<jelmer> ScottK: they're there remotely as well, but launchpad doesn't display them
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So how do I create a 'release' for these tags so I can upload the historical tarballs?
<beuno> ScottK, bzr export
<beuno> -r tag:TAGNAME
<ScottK> And then push that to LP?
<cody-somerville> ScottK, Are you looking to create tags or looking to create tarballs?
<beuno> export will create a tarball
<ScottK> I don't want that
<ScottK> I've got tarballs.
<ScottK> I need to get LP to recognize the historical releases so I can have a place to upload them to
<beuno> ScottK, so you need to create the releases in LP
<beuno> on a series
<ScottK> beuno: OK.  I made a series (0.1).
<ScottK> Which corresponds to tag 01 in bzr
<ScottK> How do I connect them?
<beuno> ScottK, you connect branches to series in LP
<ScottK> So I need to make a branch at tag 01 and push that?
<beuno> so, you would: bzr push lp:projectname/0.1 -r tag:tagname
<beuno> you should be able to just push at a certain tag
<ScottK> OK.  Let me try that
<^Willie^> hi there
<^Willie^> any idea where i can find the freenx team at this irc network ?
<ScottK> beuno: bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: u'tag:01' does not exist in branch: BzrBranch7('file:///home/kitterma/devel/spf/bzr/postfix-policyd-spf-python/trunk/')
<ScottK> bzr tags shows 01 though
<^Willie^> hello ?
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> The tags are there, but they aren't associate to a revision
<ScottK> So how do I link a tag to a revision number?
<^Willie^> ScottK ?
<^Willie^> where is this channel for ?
<ScottK> ^Willie^: Read /topic
<^Willie^> dunno launchpad but did come here via an freenx link
<^Willie^> that why i ask here
<cody-somerville> ScottK, I didn't know a tag could exist without referencing a revision.
<ScottK> ^Willie^: No idea to your original question, but it's certainly off topic here.
<ScottK> cody-somerville: Apparently you can.
<^Willie^> ScottK: ahh i notice reading is hard for you ?
<^Willie^> good luck :s
<beuno> ScottK, hm, maybe it's an artifact of the migration
 * beuno looks at jelmer 
<jelmer> the tag points at a revision, but that revision is not in the branch anywhere
<jelmer> this can happen when importing from subversion because subversion allows you to make additional changes to the tree when tagging
<ScottK> Because the only directory that got imported was trunk.
<jelmer> "bzr tags --show-ids" will show you the revision ids
<ScottK> OK. Let me try that
<ScottK> jelmer: That gets me something like svn-v4:120a248f-6e16-0410-bfee-e5bfea1f629d:postfix-policyd-spf-python/tags/01:46
<ScottK> Not sure what to do with that?
<jelmer> ScottK, that's correct - bzr can't show you a revision number because that revision is not in the revision graph of trunk
<jelmer> ScottK: you can e.g. view the log of that revision - "bzr log -rtag:01:46"
<ScottK> bzr: ERROR: No such tag: 01:46
<jelmer> ScottK: well, whatever the name of your tag was
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> bzr: ERROR: Requested revision: u'tag:01' does not exist in branch
<jelmer> ScottK: hmm, that's new - what about 'bzr branch -rtag:01 trunk tag-01'
<ScottK> bzr: ERROR: The branch trunk has no revision <RevisionSpec_tag tag:01>
<ScottK> jelmer: Looking in my scrollback, inconsistent details in skipped record: ('svn-v4:120a248f-6e16-0410-bfee-e5bfea1f629d:postfix-policyd-spf-python/trunk:28',) ('334 258 0 363', ((),)) ('835122 258 0 363', ([],))
<ScottK> That's the same ID as the tag
<jelmer> ScottK: not sure I follow - the tag has svn-v4:120a248f-6e16-0410-bfee-e5bfea1f629d:postfix-policyd-spf-python/tags/01:46
<ScottK> jelmer: And that showed up as a skipped record when I imported it.
<ScottK> So I guess I'm saying it's no suprise it can't find it as it skipped it.
<jelmer> ScottK: the warning you just pasted is not related to tags
<jelmer> ScottK: are you talking about a different warning?
<ScottK> jelmer: OK.
<ScottK> No
<jelmer> looks like it doesn't pull in the tags because they're not on trunk
<jelmer> this should work though: bzr branch -rtag:01 http://www.openspf.org/svn/software/postfix-policyd-spf-python/trunk tag01
<ScottK> Yep.
<jelmer> it seems bzr log has more trouble dealing with revisions that are not in the ancestry graph of the current branch
<jelmer> I'll file a bug.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<dutchie> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports any particular reason this import is taking a while?
<ScottK> I got all the way to the first release's tarball on LP, so I think I know what to step through now.
<ScottK> Thanks jelmer and beuno-lunch.
<james_w> OOPS-1467ED5599
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1467ED5599
<dutchie> is there a way to speed up https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports?
<statik> hey rockstar, I started getting oops when setting commit messages on merge proposals earlier today. It happens regardless of whether i'm on edge or lpnet, and happens both in firefox and chrome. the most recent oops is OOPS-1467EC6459 .  Sorry to nag about it, but this is blocking me from merging code with tarmac on 3 projects so far today, and we'll run into it on several additional projects tomorrow. can you help?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1467EC6459
<rockstar> statik, looking.
<statik> thanks man!
<statik> i could swear it was working fine yesterday
<rockstar> statik, that's odd.  Lemme see if I can reproduce.
<statik> yeah, i don't understand the oops message. elachuni was able to reproduce on one of his branches earlier today
<rockstar> statik, huh, I just changed a commit message.
<statik> rockstar, wow very strange. i'm asking the branch owner to try setting the commit message now
<rockstar> statik, I did it on one that I wasn't the branch owner for, but was the reviewer for.
<statik> rockstar: really odd - i did a review on the branch and now i can set the commit message
<rockstar> statik, huh, I wonder if permissions have changed.
 * rockstar looks at recent changes
<statik> rockstar, this unblocks me enough to get these branches landed today, thanks very much for your help.
<rockstar> statik, I may come and bug you to track down the real problem.
<statik> sure, anytime
<leoquant> i want to change the expire date of my pgp key via seahorse, how do i "tell" the ubuntu key  server that i changed the expire date? i how is this visible on my launchpad account?
<leoquant> only use the synchronize "button"?
<leoquant> and choose the key server?
<thekorn> hi,
<thekorn> the ML ~gnome-zeitgeist-users gets some Viagra spam over the last few days, the message with ID 20100106203055.13274.63576@forster.canonical.com
<thekorn> is one example
<thekorn> don't you run a spam filter, or something?
<elmo> thekorn: hmm?  I can't see anything in the archives?
<elmo> or do you mean it's in the moderation queue?
<thekorn> elmo, it was in the moderation queue, but we discarded them
<elmo> thekorn: next time, please leave them there and report them as a question against launchpad
<thekorn> elmo, ok, will do
<mneptok> thekorn: i started testing Zeitgeist a few weeks ago. now i have uptime problems. are you sure those messages are spam?
 * mneptok runs
<thekorn> mneptok, haha, that's a good way of thinking about it, maybe it is no spam, is there a way to get those mails back and make them appear on our ML ;)
<devfil_> hi, I changed my favorite email address, can you update the @ubuntu.com email address to redirect to it? I have a problem with my old email address and I don't receive emails anymore
<wgrant> devfil_: It's meant to update within 48 hours, IIRC.
<devfil_> wgrant, can't someone update it manually?
<wgrant> devfil_: You could try asking #canonical-sysadmin.
<devfil_> wgrant, ok, thanls
<nettrot> When updating a POT file for translators, is it customary to msgmerge all the PO files prior to committing the updated POT file?
#launchpad 2010-01-07
<juju2143> hey
<juju2143> So I uploaded a package to my PPA, it got refused cause I didn't signed the code of conduct, then I signed it, now I do that dput command and it won't let me upload again
<juju2143> what I do?
<james_w> juju2143: use "dput -f" to override
<juju2143> kthx.
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium have stuck builds (again)
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium and rhenium have stuck builds (again)
<maxb> Is there's a LOSA around: we have stuck builds again ^
<spm> maxb: that's not something we can fix unf; I will find someone who can. one sec.
<juju2143> stuck builds?
<juju2143> whats is stuck builds?
<juju2143> i'm currently building a package on Launchpad, still waiting since 45 minutes, is it stuck?
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk - I have basically lost my private key.  (mkfs /home, found block with keys, but can't figure out how to recover them)
<CarlFK> so what do I need to do to replace my keys on lp?
<thumper> CarlFK: if you have lost your key you need to generate a new one
<thumper> CarlFK: ssh or gpg?
<thumper> CarlFK: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys and https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<ub3rst4r> hi, i was wondering why website layout is off on the websites?
<ub3rst4r> *project websites
<thumper> ub3rst4r: got an example?
<ub3rst4r> 1sec
<ub3rst4r> http://tinypic.com/r/2n9lxk3/6
<ub3rst4r> notice where report bugs is located
<ub3rst4r> thumper u there?
<thumper> yes
<ub3rst4r> thumper should i report this?
<thumper> I don't see anything on that link
<thumper> damn js blocker
<ub3rst4r> it happens on firefox and internet explorer 8
<ub3rst4r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/417343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 417343 in launchpad "DIV containing Downloads is placed at the bottom of the page" [Undecided,Fix released]
<thumper> ub3rst4r: try edge
<thumper> ub3rst4r: use bugs.edge.launchpad.net instead of bugs.launchpad.net
<thumper> see if it still occurs
<ub3rst4r> ya it looks like its fixed there
<thumper> cool
<ub3rst4r> i guess ill wait until someone changes it on launchpad.net
<thumper> ub3rst4r: next rollout is end of the month
<ub3rst4r> ok thanks
<CarlFK> thumper: gpg  - read link.. thanks.  I figured it was like that.
<EsatYuce> i edited one Launchpad page. is there any problem?
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/openpgp-keys.html "       Step 2: Select File > New, select PGP Key and then follow the on-screen instructions.     "
<CarlFK> "generateing key\n primegen" for over 10 min
<CarlFK> ah, looks like surfing wasn't random enough, but whining on irc is
<CarlFK> carl@gw42:~$ gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 63D0E04D
<CarlFK> gpg: sending key 63D0E04D to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com; gpg: keyserver timed out
<CarlFK> grumble...
<CarlFK> timed out again.  is there another server I can use?
<spm> CarlFK: give it a whirl now?
<CarlFK> spm: worked
<spm> excellent
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> not sure what can be done, but the docs/feedback is kinda wonky:
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/openpgp-keys.html says:
<CarlFK> If successful, GPG will display a message similar to:      gpg: sending key 12345678 to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> but that is the message you get when there is a problem too
<spm> fair point
<CarlFK> "If successful, GPG wont display an error message." (best i got)
<CarlFK> anyway, I am off to the next setp
<CarlFK> well, will give it 10 min for the data to flow though the pipes
<wgrant> spm: At least some of those builds aren't really stuck.
<wgrant> They're bug #499095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499095 in soyuz "Builder stuck on reset build" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499095
<spm> ahhh. that one. again. brain is still in holiday mode. ta.
<wgrant> 'tis fixed now, but the data still needs to be unbroken.
<spm> CarlFK: fyi. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/504126
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504126 in launchpad "openpgp docco is confusing in the face of errors" [Undecided,New]
<spm> wgrant: ta for that; yeah two stucked; should sort themselves out nowish.
<wgrant> spm: Although I guess that probably hasn't been C[PB]'d yet, has it?
<spm> CP. not so far as I can tell
<spm> CP == Cherry Pick, jic/fwiw
<wgrant> I know. But this sort of stuff occasionally gets cowboyed too.
<spm> heh. yes it does; and probably shouldn't... :-)
 * thumper EODs
<CarlFK> debuild -S -sa ... gpg: skipped "Carl Karsten <carl@personnelware.com>": secret key not available; gpg: /tmp/debsign.EaAw5K2u/dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0ubuntu2.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<CarlFK> what did I miss?
<CarlFK> oh wow, its midnight+... I'll futz with this after some sleep
<spiv> CarlFK: have you updated the default-key in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf ?
<CarlFK> no, just did with default-key 63D0E04D, but still getting same error
<wgrant> CarlFK: Make sure that your key has a UID that is precisely "Carl Karsten <carl@personnelware.com>" (including any comment)
<CarlFK> uid                  Carl Karsten (let it flow) <carl@personnelware.com>
<persia> Yeah, you need the (let it flow) bit.
<CarlFK> where?
<persia> In your changelog.
<CarlFK> ah
<CarlFK> if I use "debchange --increment" how do I tell it to use that comment?
<ScottK> CarlFK: export DEBFULLNAME="Carl Karsten (let it flow)"
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> Successfully signed dsc and changes files - thanks *2
<CarlFK> Successfully uploaded packages. - yay.  now I can really got to sleep
<noodles775> I'm not seeing any style on branch pages: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~al-maisan/launchpad/spec-job-class-503839
<noodles775> (on edge)
<spiv> For me either.
<spiv> (I just mentioned this on #launchpad-dev a few seconds ago as it happens)
<spiv> I think this is new in the last 5 minutes.
<spiv> Or thereabouts.
<noodles775> yeah, edge rollout.
<noodles775> losa ping... something with the edge rollout seems to have killed style/JS on all edge pages?
<noodles775> (all that I've checked so fare anyway... - or is it an intermittent thing during the edge rollout?)
<noodles775> See spiv's comment on lp-dev - more accurate description of the problem :)
<mthaddon> noodles775: see https://pastebin.canonical.com/26298/
<mthaddon> noodles775: which comment is that?
<noodles775> <spiv> Hmm, I'm getting 404 for https://edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev10123/combo.css
<mthaddon> noodles775: make static seems to be failing with https://pastebin.canonical.com/26299/
<mthaddon> why's it looking for pydoc2.4?
<noodles775> Not sure, but that also seems related to the 26298 paste above - it's saying that the python 'with' statement is as syntax error (introduced in 2.5)
<mthaddon> noodles775: the second paste is taken from the first paste
<krj_> Is it possible to search for bugs that also affects me in launchpad? (Something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/~FOO/+affectsme?)
<james_w> I found one of the bugs that makes the API a right pain: 504199
<M4g3> hi all
<M4g3> is this the right place to talk bout xibo
<tsimpson> what is xibo?
<M4g3> signage system
<M4g3> xibo.org.uk
<tsimpson> this channel is about launchpad
<M4g3> oh i see
<M4g3> bah sorry is my bad
<M4g3> read a bug report and thought it was for xibo
<M4g3> thx :)
<tsimpson> no problem
<M4g3> laterz
<CarlFK> PPA reject: dvswitch_0.9~alpha-0ubuntu2.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.9~alpha-0ubuntu2 <= 0.9~alpha-0.4
<CarlFK> where does it find "alpha" ?
<CarlFK> oh, that's mine...
<noodles775> :)
<ScottK> jelmer: If you have a moment, I think I found another bzr svn-import bug.
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> how can it be that this build can't find packages e.g. debhelper? https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/poulsbo/+build/1434224
<thopiekar> and why does that take that much time.. ( https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/poulsbo/+build/1434225 )? before 25minutes it said that it will build it in 14minutes.. and building all these packages, uploaded here yesterday ( https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/poulsbo/+packages ), took 24h!
<thopiekar> I want my poulsbo drivers ;(
<jelmer> ScottK: Sure
<jelmer> ScottK: Are you still there?
<ScottK> jelmer: Yes.
<ScottK> give me a moment to pastebin some stuff
<jelmer> k
<ScottK> jelmer: Have a look at http://paste.debian.net/55922/
<ScottK> I have a second project at the same site as yesterday's that I'm migrating too.
<ScottK> So I followed the pattern you showed me.
<ScottK> As you can see, after the svn-import it knew about tags up to 2.006.
<ScottK> 2.007 is the current release.
<ScottK> At some level that tag must be accessible, becuase when I branched based on it, it worked.
<ScottK> So something seems odd here.
 * jelmer looks
<jelmer> ScottK: Can you file a bug?
<jelmer> It looks like the problem is that the tag was added after the latest revision of trunk
<jelmer> and since the tag is not actually of a revision on trunk it wasn't picked up by svn-import
<ScottK> jelmer: That fits, since the last thing I did was branch and tag the release.
<ScottK> jelmer: Where do I file the bug?
<jelmer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/bzr-svn :-)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<xnox> ScottK: as far as I know the "tag" commit did not touch anything in the trunk/ directory
<xnox> hence the tag is not found =(
<james_w> edge seems to be struggling today, is anyone looking in to why?
<ScottK> Right, but since all that is imported directly is the trunk it's a bit of a gap.
<jelmer> xnox, if the tag is there in svn it will show up in "bzr tags"
<jelmer> xnox, it might just be showing "?" for the revision if that revision is not in the history of trunk
<xnox> jelmer: hmmmm interesting
<jelmer> ScottK: Looks like this is a svn-import specific bug, bzr branch copies the 2.007 tag without problems
<xnox> jelmer: yeap you are right. never mind then
<ScottK> jelmer: OK.  Working on the bug now.
<stain> hi!
<stain> Is it possible to find/look at referer logs for downloads of our project?
<ScottK> jelmer: Bug #504314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504314 in bzr-svn "bzr-import doesn't notice tags created after the last change in trunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504314
<jelmer> ScottK: Great, thanks.
<jelmer> ScottK, another workaround is to just run "bzr pull" in trunk
<ScottK> Interesting.
<Zorael> I'm trying to upload to launchpad from this machine running Kubuntu 9.10 using dput, but the upload consistently stops at the last kilobyte and just sits there idle. Is this common?
<maxb> Others have reported this, but I don't think a satisfactory answer has been deduced
<Zorael> All right, thanks.
<jpds> Zorael: bug #193848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193848 in dput "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193848
<ScottK> Oddly I never have that problem uploading to Debian.
<ScottK> I upload to Debian a lot less, so it may just be statistics.
<Zorael> Weird thing is it worked yesterday on the same machine.
<maxb> It's probably something weird in the custom ftpd that launchpad uses
<JimNatron> #help
<JimNatron> I thought I'd try to post a bug and I need some pointers. Annyone got some time?
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> could you please tell me what fails here?
<thopiekar> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37546054/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.xserver-xorg-video-psb_0.36.0-0ubuntu1~910um2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rdb> Is it possible to sign a source archive by someone else than the package maintainer, or is that not allowed?
<thopiekar> hmm it doesn't seem that somebody can help me :/
<maxb> thopiekar: Be patient :-)
<maxb>   libdrm-poulsbo-dev: Depends: libdrm-poulsbo1 (= 2.3.3-0ubuntu3netbook8) but it is not going to be installed
<thopiekar> I just tried it some hours before but nobody replied..
<maxb> Please give the url to the PPA in question
<thopiekar> thanks maxb for responsing but I taked with some other people at #ubuntu.de
<maxb> rdb: Signing simply authenticates the act of uploading. So, yes.
<thopiekar> and I think that there is a dependency of a listed package that collides with libdrm-poulsbo-dev
<rdb> maxb, ah, ok. thanks
<JimNatron> somtime x won't start when I boot. I was wondering if anyone knew of any logfil(s) that would help debugging the problem
<JimNatron> sorry I meant sometimes...
<james_w> jpds, maxb: that person is a known troll, best to leave them as they are. (From other channel)
<maxb> He used to be vaguely sensible when I encountered him in a svn context years ago, but he really seems to have it in for bzr :-/
<maxb> Although given how bzr is behaving trying to branch that repo for me, I feel his anguish
<thopiekar> puuh! at least it seems that the builders are working well.. I pushed a file online some minutes before and they are building it directly!
<thopiekar> waiting for a build hours long really goes on my nervs ;)
<JamieBennett> bzr confusion, just pushed a change, looked at my branch on launchpad and its completely different
<JamieBennett> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett/ubuntu-seeds/unr-lucid+netbook-launcher-efl is the branch
<JamieBennett> This is what you get when you click the revision number link
<JamieBennett> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett/ubuntu-seeds/unr-lucid+netbook-launcher-efl/revision/58
<JamieBennett> bug?
<thumper> JamieBennett: what do you mean it is completely different?
<JamieBennett> the change and files are from another commit I presume
<JamieBennett> I changed a unr seed
<mwhudson> is this the last-revision file being screwy again
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> JamieBennett: what exactly did you do to the branch?
<mwhudson> this is a bzr bug
<mwhudson> that i thought was fixed, tbh
<mwhudson> JamieBennett: also what version of bzr?
<JamieBennett> Added added one packages
<JamieBennett> Bazaar (bzr) 2.0.0
<thumper> mwhudson: loggerhead says more revisions are there
<mwhudson> thumper: loggerhead is right
<mwhudson> thumper: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett/ubuntu-seeds/unr-lucid%2Bnetbook-launcher-efl/.bzr/branch/last-revision
<mwhudson> thumper: this file is wrong
<JamieBennett> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamiebennett/ubuntu-seeds/unr-lucid%2Bnetbook-launcher-efl/revision/1421 - was my change
<mwhudson> looks pretty simple
<mwhudson> JamieBennett: can you pastebin your .bzr.log file?  maybe to the private pastebin
<sbeattie> Hi, I've subscribed to a code branch; however, neither myself or the other subscriber to that branch have gotten emails for bzr commits to that branch. Is something up?
<sbeattie> For reference, the specific branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master
<jelmer> sbeattie: Hi
<jelmer> sbeattie: Are you subscribed to revision changes in that branch, not to just changes to the branch metadata?
<sbeattie> jelmer: doh, I told it to send me notes about all reviews, but just the branch metadata. Thanks.
<nhandler> When you upload to a PPA, LP is meant to email you regardless of whether or not the package is accepted, correct?
<bigjools> correct
<bigjools> unless it's unable to determine who uploaded it
<nhandler> I've been trying to upload a package for the past day or so. dput says it succeeds in uploading to the PPA, but I get no email
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<bigjools> perhaps?
<jelmer> 'evening bigjools
<nhandler> bigjools: If the package is signed with my key (which is linked to my LP account), will I receive an email (even if I am not the person listed in the changelog) ?
<nhandler> Cool, I actually got an email this time :) I wonder what happened to the dozen other uploads ;)
<james_w> nhandler: you didn't ask anyone about it in a public channel ;-)
#launchpad 2010-01-08
<nhandler> james_w: This is a public channel
<persia> nhandler: Which is why it suddenly worked : the universe conspiring to maximise your facial egg quotient
<nhandler> The one email I got was to complain that I entered an invalid PPA for one of the uploads (I had an extra ~ at the beginning). I stil haven't gotten any emails for any of the earlier or later uploads (with a correct PPA)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long should a redirect take? https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackerEmailInterface?action=show&redirect=UsingMaloneEmail hasn't redirecgted after ~30 seconds
<wgrant> Kamping_Kaiser: It won't redirect because of those extra args. The problem is that there are two layers of redirection.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: ah. I'll update the wiki page the original link was from then.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wgrant: thanks for that.
<james_w> I'm getting a lot of connection timeouts talking to LP currently
<james_w> anyone else seeing this?
<james_w> actually, seems like it may be a DC problem
<spm> james_w: edge? prod? any specific pages, or all?
<james_w> seems like I can't get to anything from jubany currently
<spm> impressive
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium and rhenium have stuck builds (again)
<CarlFK> CMake Error at cmake/FindLiveMedia.cmake:36 (message):   liveMedia headers not found
<CarlFK> why I am getting that?
<CarlFK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37546050/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.dvswitch_0.9~trunk0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<persia> CarlFK: Try a local build, and see if you can replicate.  That's your best means of tracking it down.
<CarlFK> thought i did, but maybe not on this box
<CarlFK> make makes.  dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b builds.
<persia> CarlFK: Try pbuilder or sbuild: there may be something in the environment that is different.
<CarlFK> doesn't Build-Depends: need FindLiveMedia-dev or something?
<spm> ** FYI. About to commence doing rolling restarts on the LP prod web servers (not edge) for a Cherry Pick. **
<jml> spm, dented.
<spm> ta
<jml> spm, can you please let me know when it's done?
<spm> certainly
<spm> 4 of 5 app servers done; the FE's and 1 app left to do
<spm> jml: that should be it; just verifying revnos and general workingness
<jml> spm, thanks. I'll wait until you've verified
<spm> jml: all looks cool and froody
<spm> woo. and it works too. https://launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon (as not me shows the gone page)
<Flare183> Can someone fix this for me? Unable to obtain lock lp-64855248:///~richardson183/ubuntu-bots/flarebot/.bzr/branch/lock
<cody-somerville> Flare183, try this: bzr break-lock lp:~richardson183/ubuntu-bots/flarebot/
<slytherin> How do I add a release task for a bug in LP?
<wgrant> slytherin: "Nominate for release"
<wgrant> Just under the table.
<wgrant> It could also be "Target to release", depending on your privileges.
<slytherin> right, I don't have privileges for 'Target to release'
<wgrant> If you can upload to a package, nominating will actually target, despite what the link says.
<wgrant> Otherwise, you'll need to nominate and then find somebody with privileges to approve it.
<slytherin> Understood.
<jussi01> is there a way, when adding people to teams using the api, that you can set an expiry date?
<wgrant> jussi01: It doesn't look like it.
<jussi01> :(
 * jussi01 thinks maybe its file a bug time
<thekorn> jussi01, it should be possible, but not in one function call
<jussi01> thekorn: ok, I havent seen documentation, can you point me?
<thekorn> I'm sure there is team.addMember and membership.setexpirationdate(9 or something
<thekorn> jussi01, let me double check first ;)
<thekorn> jussi01, http://paste.ubuntu.com/353367/
<jussi01> thekorn: ok, thanks a million! :)
<thekorn> (note: the filter() part looks so ugly because of a bug in launchpadlib :))
<frangor> hi
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<slytherin> Is there a DTD or XSD for the bug import format specified at https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat ?
<AlanBell> hello all
<AlanBell> could someone help me understand what is up with https://launchpad.net/~vorian
<AlanBell> it appears to be the profile of "Steve Stalcup"
<persia> AlanBell: It's a very special case.  Best bet would be to speak to that individual.
<AlanBell> who is listed in kubuntu members
<AlanBell> I have a python-launchpadlib script itterating over the members and it barfs at that point
<jussi01> AlanBell: There?s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<jussi01> thats what my browser says...
<AlanBell> persia: if it is a special case I probably don't need to know the details
<AlanBell> my real question is now to not barf
<persia> AlanBell: That's the usual answer :)
<AlanBell> jussi01: look in the list of kubuntu members for the grey icon
<wgrant> AlanBell: For now just catch the 410.
<wgrant> There needs to be a better solution, but that will have to do for now.
<AlanBell> wgrant: ok, thanks, will do
<spiv> Yes, it's a 410 Gone, not 404 Not Found.
<spiv> i.e. there used to be a user there.
<jussi01> I think it might be worth a word to a KC member about, I can do so ;)
<wgrant> It's hitting my scripts too. I need to fix them.
 * AlanBell remembers something and makes 2+2=4
 * AlanBell will catch the 410
<wgrant> I just got redirected to offline.html.
<wgrant> Any idea why?
<james_w> wgrant: API?
<wgrant> james_w: Yeah.
<james_w> I just got it too
<wgrant> It hasn't happened again, yet.
<james_w> I was getting it a lot yesterday as well
<slytherin> I have few questions about https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat Why is an id attribute needed for every bug tag? Isn't id auto generated?
<wgrant> slytherin: I believe that's the bug number from the old tracker.
<slytherin> wgrant: What is it used for?
<slytherin> I mean when importing into LP
<wgrant> slytherin: Optionally to create aliases, and also to avoid importing the same bug twice.
<slytherin> ok. I will add this information to my data then.
<slytherin> I am actually writing a XSL script for converting SF exported data to the format needed by LP.
<wgrant> There might be an existing script to do that.
<slytherin> wgrant: I just want to import open bugs and not complete list.
<wgrant> slytherin: Why?
<wgrant> Normal practise is to import the complete history.
<wgrant> That's much more useful.
<slytherin> wgrant: There is no real benefit to our project of importing complete list.
<wgrant> slytherin: You never need to refer to old bugs?
<slytherin> No. :-D
<slytherin> Except the existing references in ChangeLog and NEWS file.
<akv> Is it possible to remove a group from being notified with updates to a bug we haven't added our group in? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/502565 - the Rawstudio group. None of us really care about the bug...
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/502565)
<geser> akv: bug #204980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<kenvandine> is there a way to rename a project?
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is there a way to rebuild ppa at all?
<geser> can you be more verbose what you want to do?
<thopiekar> geser: I want to rebuild every package in my ppa:thopiekar/poulsbo, because I updated libdrm-poulsbo which is a dependency of the most of the packages in that ppa.. so I want to rebuild the packages to update the other packages, too
<persia> thopiekar: You need to upload new revisions to force a rebuild: there is a requirement that there be only one binary result from each source upload.
<geser> as you need to bump the package revision for this, you need to re-upload
<thopiekar> hmm ok, thank you, persia, geser
<thopiekar> I at least found the probem why my package xserver-xorg-video-poulsbo doesn't wanted to build the packages :P
<thopiekar> hopefully the poulsbo-drivers I will work on my netbook with gma500
<akv> geser: exactly...but it doesn't look like there is a chance of this being fixed :(
<thopiekar> what means a green gear?
<maxb> built successfully, pending publication to the download area
<maxb> ~ 5 minutes
<thopiekar> so it's going to be published in my repo?
<maxb> yes
<thopiekar> could you please tell me what happend here ? why has the installation of the package faild o.O'?
<cgregan> Is there some system maintenance going on now that was not announced? We are seeing 401 error when attempting to apt-get from our PPAs
<cgregan> and the system seems very slow
<thopiekar> yes since the middle of that week... but it's now working better for me
<thopiekar> :)
<cgregan> Hmm...not for me......(Error ID:         OOPS-1469M2009)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1469M2009
<stain> anyone who knows stuff about download stats?
<stain> beyond 'Total downloads: 1231'
<beuno> stain, what do you mean?
<stain> beuno: the reason I wonder is that our release https://launchpad.net/taverna/+milestone/2.1-rc-1 has a strange high number of DLs on only the windows version
<stain> https://launchpad.net/taverna/+milestone/2.1-beta-2 shows more typical distribution
<stain> so any graphs would help.. referer-logs could explain a lot.. well.. I'm just very curious if someone is still linking to our release candidate
<beuno> stain, I don't think we can expose the access logs
<beuno> is your application packaged in Ubuntu?
<stain> no.. but they would not download the windows installer :)
<stain> I guess 'not yet' is the right answer
<beuno> right, but one theory could be that it got packaged, or a ppa became available, so linux people moved more towards that
<stain> but it would be a lot easier now that Debian guys have made a Maven repository thingie (we bundle in ~120 JARs..)
<beuno> salgado, is there any way to do some analysis?  &
<beuno> ^
<beuno> wow, that is a big difference
<stain> yeah, because you see the same ppattern as from beta 2 on our latest release 2.1.0 (just smaller numbers as it just came out)
<stain> so I'm suspecting someone had a tutorial somewhere with a specific link.. and then you should see a peak of downloads after a specific date
<beuno> right
<beuno> I don't know how that data is stored
<beuno> stain, would you like to file a bug requesting daily stats?
<stain> is it possible to get those numbers in a non-HTML way.. so I could make my own graphing with RRD or similar..?
<stain> ok, can do :)
<salgado> beuno, not without parsing the logs all over again
<beuno> salgado, that doesn't sound like fun
<beuno> so it just adds 'em up?
<salgado> we have daily counts, though, which could be exposed
<beuno> I wonder if we could save them on a per-day basis
<beuno> ah!
<beuno> exactly
<beuno> that would be super nice
<stain> per day would have been brilliant
<beuno> stain, file the bug, I'll comment on the UI for it, and then we'll have to wait and see who can get the feature done
<beuno> unless you're good with python and would like to give it a try  ;)
<stain> I was once..
<salgado> beuno, we could start by just exposing that on the API
<stain> map(sum, [x.count() for x in f.downloads()]) or something? :)
<stain> how much can I get in the API for this..?
<stain> I found mainly metadata last time
<beuno> salgado, is that something quick?  because that would rock
<beuno> stain, we need to expose the information through the API
<beuno> then you could harvest it and graph it
<stain> yeah.. with colours and everything.. so I'll file two bug reports then? One about API access and one for HTML access?
<beuno> yes   :)
<beuno> the API one seems much more likely to happen quickly
<salgado> beuno, just a matter of writing a new method on LibraryFileAlias (getDownloadsPerDay, maybe) and exposing it on the API
<beuno> salgado, does that sound like something you could squeeze in?  or help stain with it if he's willing to take on the work?
<stain> I can have a look at it on monday
<stain> all courtesy of the British tax payer..
<stain> is the launchpad.net sourcecode checkoutable?
<salgado> beuno, sure
<beuno> stain, sure, let me find you the wiki page to get it set up
<beuno> then you could harvest it and graph it
<beuno> er
<beuno> copy and paste fail
<beuno> stain, https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<beuno> and: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<beuno> stain, salgado implemented the feature, so he's your best contact point for this  :)
<stain> cheers
<idnar> is it possible to break a bug watch link?
<micahg> idnar: break?
<idnar> like, remove the link
<idnar> I can apparently change the URL for the link, but not remove it
<micahg> idnar: not that I know of, you can change the upstream task to no have a bugwatch anymore, but it'll still remember the link
<idnar> hmm, guess I need a LOSA then (or whatever); I'm trying to get rid of https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/dosage-bugs because we migrated our bug tracking to Launchpad
<micahg> ah
<micahg> probably should file a request in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<idnar> will do
<scaloppina> Hi, I've a problem with my account in launchpad
<scaloppina> I deregistered from launchpad and after 5 minutes I register newly with the same email account
<scaloppina> now my OpenID is <my username of email addressl>-deactivated-account
<Daviey> Trying to login to launchpad for openid purposes i recieved OOPS-1469J2198
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1469J2198
<Daviey> (worked second time)
<zuwig> Hi!
<fta> something wrong with the (ppa) builders? queues are growing but lots of builders are idle
<ScottK> Not sure it's just PPA.
<zuwig> Uploaded some translations for my project, that i received via mail, how do i approve them? The ehm "button" is gray.
<beuno> zuwig, what URL is that?
<beuno> LOSAs, are the builders ok?
<ScottK> They aren't.
<zuwig> can you view that? https://translations.launchpad.net/pdirl/1.0/+imports
<zuwig> I can't change the "needs revie" status
<zuwig> review*
<zuwig> or.. wait... must be the name "default-xx.po" instead of "de.po" if the pot is "default.pot"?
<ScottK> fta: Something just got reset in soyuz, so I'd check again in a few minutes.
<fta> ScottK, ok, thanks
<ScottK> Several archive buildds that were hung just went idle.
<geser> all buildds are now occupied again
<geser> so whatever button was pressed, it worked
<beuno> [end nap]
<zuwig> So back to my question, how do i approve translations?
<beuno> danilos, around?
<beuno> I don't know how that knob of translations works
<mtaylor> hey all - I think we have a bzr mirroring issue?
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: CHKInventoryRepository('http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development/.bzr/repository/')
<mtaylor> is not compatible with
<mtaylor> KnitPackRepository('http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elambert/drizzle/gearman_replication_applier/.bzr/repository/')
<mtaylor> elambert:drizzle elambert$ bzr upgrade --2a lp:~elambert/drizzle/gearman_replication_applier
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Meta directory format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<zuwig> Logged in with xchat instead of Chatzilla
<petur_> Launchpad down?
<issyl0> Hi there, I can't get onto launchpad, it's not loading (I've reloaded three times).
<issyl0> petur_: it appears so
<petur_> Loads _very_ slow
<issyl0> Ah now it has finally loaded.
<petur_> confirmed
<jtee> is there a way to see if a fix that has been committed to launchpad has been built yet?
<jtee> or rather committed to karmic-proposed
<wgrant> jtee: Has an automated comment from Launchpad Janitor saying something like "This bug was fixed in somepackage 1.2-3.4" been posted to the bug yet?
<jtee> wgrant, no... the status has changed from  Confirmed → Fix Released
<jtee> Accepted linux into karmic-proposed, the package will build now and be available in a few hours. Please test and give feedback here. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for documentation how to enable and use -proposed. Thank you in advance!
<jtee> that is what the last comment was
<maxb> If you have the package name and version number you could look that up on launchpad and see the build status
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/name/version
<jtee> maxb, its in linux (it's a kernel module)
<maxb> tell us the bug number
<jtee> 435352
<maxb> bug 435352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435352 in linux "regression: uvcvideo module makes "cannot reset port" error on usb with bison webcam (5986:0203): USB and suspend fails" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435352
<jtee> hmmmm ... it appears in the change log!
<jtee>  * USB: work around for EHCI with quirky periodic schedules
<jtee>     - LP: #435352, #494633
<maxb> jtee: So if you go to launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux
<maxb> and then click on the version under proposed, you can see its build states
<jtee> maxb, I'm there and looking at the change log
<maxb> As you can see, most of them say "Successfully built  (NEW)"
<jtee> maxb, nice!  I see 'successfully built'
<jtee> for what I need
<maxb> NEW means it's built but not published for download yet
<wgrant> Right, it has new binary packages, so it's awaiting approval by the archive admins.
<jtee> so... I need to wait for it to be 'DONE'?
<wgrant> Right.
<jtee> phoeey
<wgrant> You can go and get the binaries now, if you wish.
<wgrant> Click on the build that you want.
<wgrant> And grab the binaries from that page.
<jtee> i see...
<jtee> or i could wait a bit and have a fine new belgium brew and wait for it to go 'DONE'
<wgrant> jtee: That might not happen over the weekend.
<wgrant> It needs manual approval.
<jtee> that would be quite a few ales
<wgrant> It would.
<psycose> I first did a "Also affects distribution" with an empty URL, now i would like to fill the URL so that LP can sync ... is it possible ?
#launchpad 2010-01-09
<Guest19873> does anyone know what "Disabled for Enablement" means?  (on one of the builder pages)
<wgrant> Guest19873: Most of the PPA build machines are just on loan from their normal jobs.
<wgrant> Guest19873: That means they've been returned to their assigned task, for now.
<Guest19873> and they drop the build they're working on to do so, huh
<wgrant> Guest19873: Yes. They can be taken away at any time. It retried it automatically, didn't it?
<Guest19873> yea, another node took over, but the original one was in the middle of a 2+ hour build
<Guest19873> which is strange, too, because the other two arches finished in ~1 hour
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! SteveA, kiko-phone, Kamion, daniels, Kinnison, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, BradB, salgado, lifeless, or jamesh
<MFen> when i've merged a branch, it sticks around with its comments
<MFen> if i clean it up, the comments go with it. they really ought to go into the bug or something. why don't they?
<spiv> MFen: a merged branch is hidden by the default searches, though.
<spiv> MFen: so removing it isn't really any cleaner, because it's not in anyone's way.  And leaving alone leaves the comments intact, as you say.
<MFen> well, i needed to delete a branch which this branch depended on
<MFen> so it's not inert.
<spiv> Depended on in which sense?
<spiv> As in, a prerequisite branch of a merge proposal?
<MFen> yes
<MFen> and you can't do that when the other branch still exists
<spiv> Hmm, and deleting the prerequisite removes that merge proposal?  That does sound suboptimal.
<spiv> The merge proposal should probably be deactivated, but I agree with you that it should still exist.
<spiv> Sounds like something it's worth filing a bug about.
<spiv> I'm curious about why you needed to delete that branch, though?
<MFen> i made a mess of several branches and needed to start over
<hit^> hi, can anyone explain me this: No translation activities recorded for <team name here>.
<hit^> why doesn't translations show up there?
<limcore> hi
<limcore> the topic of #canonical points to a web page... and this web page is private (not accessible) please fix that
<limcore> 2) I found a bug n launchpad website layout, but whilre reporting it I get oops: Error ID: OOPS-1470H2771
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1470H2771
<limcore> anyone?
<ScottK> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<hendrik> hi, i am trying to register an account on bugs.launchpad.net. But after clicking on "register" i can an Oops: OOPS-1470L3116
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1470L3116
<limcore> hendrik: I get OOPS all the time, it seems something is broken today
<benedikt> Where on launchpad should I file a bug report about a laptop not being able to resume from standby?
<crimsun> against linux; ubuntu-bug linux
<benedikt> bugs.launchpad.net/linux ?
<RAOF> No; run “ubuntu-bug linux".  That'll grab lots of useful information, then file the bug.
<benedikt> i would prefer to file the bug report manually and attach relevant information
<RAOF> Why?
<benedikt> because last time i used ubuntu-bug i submitted tons of irrelevant information that just made my report look messy.
<RAOF> The Ubuntu project would like you to use ubuntu-bug; the kernel team have a bunch of scripts to grab information that they need before you submit the bug.
<RAOF> It's easy to filter out the irrelevant stuff from an apport-filed bug; it's much more annoying to have to ask for information that would have been attached.
#launchpad 2010-01-10
<fossrox> hi Everyone :)
<psycose> Hi i've publish a package on my launchpad PPA for intrepid, but now it is no more accessible, it is normal ? seems launchpad only shows the past two release packages (karmic & jaunty), is there any way i could access my package bulded for intrepid ?
<psycose> I do not see a package i've published in intrpid series any more , any tips ?
<geser> what's your LP name?
<psycose> geser :  psycose
<beuno> psycose, intrepid is no longer supported
<psycose> beuno ok so the rules it that launchpad ppa keep track
<psycose> oops paste problem sorry, thanks for the info
<geser> beuno: not longer supported? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu lists "intrepid" as supported. /me is surpriced
 * beuno looks it up
<beuno> geser, you're right, it's still supported until April
<beuno> psycose, it must be something else then
<psycose> ok thanks
<cyberix> What happened to the sparklines?
<lysi> howto submit a checkbox report to launchpad from another, not the origin pc?
<geser> psycose: I can't find your LP page at https://edge.launchpad.net/~psycose. What's the correct URL to your LP page or PPA?
<lysi> I guess it shouldn't be submitted to the bug section?
<psycose> https://launchpad.net/~pariakanet/+archive/ppa
<cyberix> I mean, I have not seen sparklines in a while
<cyberix> Are they officially dead?
<geser> psycose: which package should be available for intrepid in your PPA?
<psycose> libflorist 2008-1ubuntu2 in ubuntu intrepid RELEASE
<psycose> there is still some URL, like https://launchpad.net/~pariakanet/+archive/ppa/+build/835457
<geser> "Deleted  on 2009-06-29  by David Sauvage" when looking at the details for on  https://edge.launchpad.net/~pariakanet/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<geser> is that not true?
<psycose> Ooops oh my good i'm sorry
<psycose> First i use the search package form but i did not get this info, sorry for that guys
<psycose> In fact now it appears because i've publish a libflorist version 3 in Karmic, but before that i thing it did not appears
<psycose> Thanks for your help and sorry for the false problem ...
<Laibsch> We are starting out with a new embedded distribution based on opemebedded.  Should we register as a distro or as a project?  In the former case, who to talk to?
<ryanakca> Why aren't bugs on http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/latest-bugs.atom sorted by date?
<xteejx> hey guys, quick question...is there an automatic pruning system in place for old bugs that haven't had any comments, regardless of their status, or is there any plans to put such a system in place, as I believe it would take care of a lot of bugs from the days of Feisty and Gutsy that are just numbers, so far about 70-80% are just clogging us up
<xteejx> sorry for the 'speech' :)
<ScottK> Odd that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/4.6.1-1ubuntu2/+build/1439397 doesn't start.  Something hung perhaps?
<ScottK> Looks like someone did something ....
<idnar> how do I address a particular merge proposal through launchpadlib?
<idnar> there doesn't seem to be a way to get at the id
<geser> you could extract it from the API url? for what do you need the id?
<idnar> I want to write a tool to manipulate a certain merge proposal; but I can't figure out a way to identify the merge proposal so that my tool can retrieve it from the API
<geser> if you know the values for the "placeholders" in its API url scheme, you can load it from that url and the object for it back
<idnar> hmm, so just construct the URL directly? I suppose that could work
<geser> yes
 * geser wonders what could be a use-case for updating the preview diff of a merge proposal through the LP API
#launchpad 2011-01-03
<thorwil> hi! i have one development branch and a packaging branch. for the first rev of the packaging branch, the reference to the devel branch is clear.
<thorwil> but now, several devel revs later, easiest would be to copy the file is need to the packaging branch. but is there a way to associate the packaging rev with a devel rev, then?
<thorwil> files i need, even
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<janimo> when LP says 'released to $pocket' about a recent upload, it does not imply it is in the public archives yet right? where is it released to then?
<janimo> or series rather than pocket
<gary_poster> janimo. this is in a PPA?
<gary_poster> (not sure what you are asking yet)
<janimo> gary_poster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pth shows a new build was released 42 minutes ago
<janimo> whereas http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pth/ does not have it
<janimo> I wanted to know when to retry a build, making sure the new release of a dependency is available
<ScottK> janimo: If you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pth/2.0.7-16ubuntu2 you can see that all the builds are finished and published (they'd say pending if they weren't).  The publisher runs at ~3 after the hour and finishes by ~45 after the hour.  After that the new packages should be on archive.ubuntu.com.
<gary_poster> janimo: ack.  unfortunately, I don't know the answer, and the person I know who would is not around.  I'm trying to find someone else for you, and will also see if I can find some pertinent help docs
<gary_poster> wgrant: I'm guessing you are not around?
<janimo> ScottK: ok, thanks, I did not know about the delay. I was assuming published means 'generally available for download'
<gary_poster> Thanks ScottK
<ScottK> janimo: So https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pth/2.0.7-16ubuntu2/+build/2121825 should be available as of a few minutes ago.  Want me to retry gpgme?
<gary_poster> wgran: unping
<gary_poster> wgrant: unping
<janimo> ScottK: I can retry it - as it is simple from LP
<janimo> I see, the packages showed up just now
<ScottK> janimo: Yes.  Sorry.  I didn't now you were core-dev.
<janimo> still I find the message confusing
<ScottK> now/know
<janimo> ScottK: ah ok, I did not know only coredevs see the button :)
<ScottK> janimo: You have to have upload rights to the package to retry it.
<ScottK> I'll do it.
<janimo> ok
<ScottK> Done.
<janimo> I did quite a few retries in the past weeks for armel FTBFS
<janimo> and did not really think about who can or cannot do them. Makes sense to limit it, to avoid DOS
<ScottK> janimo: You are a member of core-dev though.  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members
<janimo> ScottK: indeed
<ScottK> janimo: If you have any suggestions on how to better fix the linker issue in gpgme1.0, I'd love to hear it.  I was sort of hoping you'd fix that at the same time you fixed the pth issue.
<janimo> ScottK: I was hoping that with the new pth, gpgme will progress past the configure step, am not aware of a separate linker issue
<ScottK> janimo: gpgme1.0 FTBFS due to indirect linking.  I worked around it by exporting the needed LDFLAGS in debian/rules and doko didn't like me doing it that way.  I didn't find the right place to push on the build system yet to fix it.
<janimo> ah, so it FTBFS even after the pth issue, did not know that
<janimo> ScottK: I see the latest version (by doko) apparently has a proper fix
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll look at it and learn.
<ScottK> Actually it got FTBFS on armel due to me uploading my attempt at fixing the linker issue (thus exposing the pth problem).
<janimo> I did not know that :) just got subsribed around that date
<janimo> but I think it failed even after doko's change
<janimo> I retried a few hours ago and had the same error
<janimo> the pth issue is not at all related to linking as far as I see
<ScottK> it's not.  just affects the same package.
<ScottK> I see his fix now.
<ScottK> It got through configure.  IIRC it failed during configure before, so this is a good sign.
<janimo> indeed
<janimo> configure ran a pth based app to detect pth availability  - and that app just like the pth testsuite failed
<janimo> the rest of packages which fail on arm due to missing ucontext API are still in the air though
<ScottK> janimo: Congratulations.  It build.
<ScottK> build/built
<janimo> nice
<c2tarun> I setup a gpg key. Now I want to format ubuntu and install a fresh copy of kubuntu. Is there any way to preserve that key?
<maxb> c2tarun: It's wise to store a backup copy elsewhere anyway, but backing up your ~/.gnupg/ is enough. Assuming you don't backup your entire homedir anyway
<c2tarun> maxb: actually i want to try kubuntu. I installed KDE but guys on IRC said to install kubuntu as my KDE was not supporting some features. So I just save my .gnupg folder and paste it again into home  directory of kubuntu?
<maxb> yes
<c2tarun> maxb: thanks :) Can you please tell me where can I ask questions regarding reformatting and kubuntu installation.
<gary_poster> c2tarun: #kubuntu ?  (http://www.kubuntu.org/community)
<maxb> gary_poster: With your CHR hat on, please could you designate https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/postgresql/trunk as development focus branch, replacing the current (superceded) dev focus import.
<gary_poster> maxb, ack, looking'
<gary_poster> maxb, done.  could you confirm I have done what you expected, please?
<maxb> gary_poster: looks good, thanks
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<pace_t_zulu_> hi, can someone help me with deleting a project?
<lifeless> what project, and why?
<pace_t_zulu_> its a dead project
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: are you a launchpad admin?
<lifeless> no, but I am in the registry experts team which can do non security-sensitive stuff
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: can you delete a project?
<lifeless> no (noone can), but I can hide it; you haven't answered my question about which project.
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/skia
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: Registry Administrators is now the owner
<lifeless> why do you say its a dead project?
<lifeless> it seems very active, commits just 4 hours ago on http://code.google.com/p/skia/updates/list
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: that's the actual project
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> and launchpad supports knowing about projects hosted elsewhere
<lifeless> we use that information to federate bugs, report on unpackaged releases in Ubuntu and so forth
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: the project on launchpad isn't active
<lifeless> it doesn't need to be to be valuable if the upstream links are setup correctly.
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: so should i recreate the owning team?
<lifeless> totally up to you, if its just a project reference hacing registry admins take care of it is fine too
<lifeless> I've setup the bug tracker for you:
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/skia
<lifeless> now links to the upstream bug tracker
<lifeless> a little indirectly; we should make that smoother
<janimo> lamont: hello. could you manually increase the build timeout for the armel FTBFS which took too long (especially haskell-lexer as that is a dep of other FTBFSs') thanks
<lifeless> sinzui: hi
<sinzui> hi
<lifeless> sinzui: when I set the skia 'support tracker' to 'external', it now shows 'lp does not know where....' - is there a way to give it a url
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/skia
<sinzui> That is a bug
<lifeless> its filed already? if not I can filed it for us
<sinzui> please file it
 * sinzui is reminded that he wants to land a schema change to allow the project to specify the list or url
<sinzui> lifeless, this is not what I first thought it was https://launchpad.net/skia is correct
<sinzui> lifeless: I think the issue really is that Lp wants me to make a schema change
<lifeless> sinzui: the 'external' switch in the config dialog didn't let me put in a url
<sinzui> yes, We need a schema change
<lifeless> should I still file a bug ?
<sinzui> I think it is
 * sinzui loos
<sinzui> looks
<lifeless> quite different meanings there ;)
<sinzui> lifeless: be patient with me. I am having trouble find bugs today. I was looking for one just as you pointed this issue out. now I cannot find this one too
<lifeless> sinzui: :( I will be as patient as you can wish.
<lifeless> right now, time to organise some food
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless sinzui thank you for the help
<sinzui> I wish I was helping. I cannot find the bug where a user asked that we allow his project to specify a mailing list. I later updated that we want to also support a forum. We also discussed this in July last year where we determined we were going to do this
<sinzui> :(
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: i will recreate the team
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: team has been recreated https://launchpad.net/~skia-team
<lifeless> pace_t_zulu: I've handed the project back to that team
<pace_t_zulu> lifeless: ty
<lifeless> maxb: what do you normally do to migrate a cscvs svn import to bzr-svn ?
<sinzui> pace_t_zulu: lifeless: I gave up looking for the bug. I reported a new one and have assigned it to myself. I will fix this in the next 6 weeks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/696940
<lifeless> sinzui: thank you!
<bdmurray> the launchpad bug filing guidelines indicate that launchpad is the main launchpad queue and should be used if you don't know the component
<bdmurray> I thought launchpad was the only component for bug filing now though
<gary_poster> bdmurray: yeah sounds out of date.  I can't find that text on a (manual) search so far--where are you looking?
<bdmurray> gary_poster: its not in the code base but set at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+configure-bugtracker
<gary_poster> bdmurray: trying to change it generates an oops :-P
<bdmurray> gary_poster: oh, right I think I reported that before the break
<gary_poster> :-(
<bdmurray> bug 692787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692787 in Launchpad itself "unable to update Ubuntu bug reporting guidelines" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692787
<Andre_H> hi, quick question: when reporting a bug, should i attach a 23 line testcase or paste it?
<gary_poster> Andre_H: a matter of taste, probably.  I'd lean towards attaching it.
<Andre_H> gary_poster: thx, done :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<marine1> is there a specific chanel that i can go to for help with 9.10 Karmic
<wgrant> marine1: Have you tried #ubuntu?
<marine1> Ok thanks but is there a difference?
<gary_poster> between that channel and this one?
<marine1> gary_poster: yes
<marine1> I trying to sort out a few problems i had after i upgraded to 9.10
<gary_poster> i see.  yes, there is a difference.  This one is for help in using launchpad.net, which is a tool used in building and supporting Ubuntu.
<gary_poster> #ubuntu is for the OS itself
<marine1> gary_poster: I see
<gary_poster> good luck
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: /topic Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<ari-tczew> gary_poster: please fix /topic in topic
#launchpad 2011-01-04
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> lifeless: 1. Rename the old cscvs import branch to old-foobar or foobar-cscvs. 2. Munge the import URL to defeat LP's dupe checking of import URLs. 3. Register a new import.
<lifeless> ugh
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> is there a bug filed about that
<maxb> A bug filed about what?
<maxb> The dupe checking is useful enough that I would not advocate removing it
<maxb> although it's somewhat defeated by, for example, Git via git:, vs. via http:
<jelmer> maxb: In the case of dupes we could just have multiple names for the same branch (ideally)
<maxb> That would seem confusing, to no purpose
<jelmer> maxb: I don't think it would really be confusing - why is it problematic to have (effectively) two mirrors of the same upstream branch
<jelmer> it is now possible that somebody registers a mirror and thereby blocks anybody else from registering the same mirror
<jelmer> and without guarantees that branch will e.g. still be around in two months, or that it will still contain a mirror
<lifeless> maxb: thats a complex process others cannot easily invent
<lifeless> maxb: we should make it easy and straight forward
<fta> what's the format of the 'created_since_date' Parameter in the lp API?
<wgrant> fta: In launchpadlib, give it a Python datetime. The bare webservice should use ISO8601, I believe.
<fta> wgrant, ok. so no "1 month ago" syntax then
<wgrant> fta: Not in the raw API, no.
<wgrant> It's easy enough if you're using launchpadlib, though.
<fta> wgrant, can i get those ppa stats from something else than a getPublishedBinaries() ?
<wgrant> fta: Not at the moment.
<fta> i mean, how to get stats for older binaries (superseded)
<wgrant> fta: getPublishedBinaries takes a status argument.
<wgrant> You can get superseded/deleted binaries from it.
<fta> oh
<fta> it's not documented? it says just published and pending
<fta> wgrant, Can I do an "OR"?
<fta> i want all states
<wgrant> fta: Normally a method like that would accept a list. But this one appears not to. You'll have to run it multiple times.
<wgrant> fta: The documentation shows all five possible statuses, AFAICT...
<wgrant> Ohh.
<wgrant> You're looking on Build?
<wgrant> Or source_package_publishing_history?
<wgrant> source_package_publishing_history.getPublishedBinaries is not the usual way to get to binaries. I tend to use the method on archive.
<wgrant> source_package_publishing_history.getBuiltBinaries might do what you want, but it's not exported yet.
 * wgrant vanishes for a while.
<zyga> hi, what does "Release URL pattern" actually define?
<zyga> is it supposed to discover released tarballs somehow?
<zyga> if so how can I debug it?
<andrii> hi, Is 'annotate' feature in launchpad web-interface supposed to work? I am always getting 'Please try again' message:
<andrii> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.5/annotate/head%3A/sql/sql_select.cc
<maxb> andrii: it's supposed to, but is somewhat fragile
<fta> wgrant, i sort of managed to extract some stats for one of my daily ppas, but it takes ages, and ends up dying: OOPS-1830C1077
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1830C1077
<wgrant> fta: You're sure that's the right OOPS ID?
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> Something is wrong here.
<fta> wgrant, i think so. here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550201/
<wgrant> fta: Thanks.
<fta> wgrant, i got a lots of stats though. it died after 1h15..
<fta> -s
<wgrant> fta: If you can work out nice things to do with them, we can work to expose more efficient APIs.
<wgrant> fta: This is just the initial cut that I whipped together in half an hour a few months ago.
<wgrant> Mostly to check that we had the data in the DB properly.
<wgrant> Not for actual use.
<wgrant> fta: Oh, interesting, it was getPublishedBinaries that failed.
<wgrant> Not any of the download count stuff.
<fta> wgrant, i have at least all the stats for chromium in the daily ppa for 2010. i've created some graphs already, they are not easy to read, but they are quite rich in information
<wgrant> fta: I would be very interested to see what you come up with.
<fta> grrr. i need something better than openoffice for my charts, not enough control.
<trijntje> ping fta
<fta> trijntje, pong
<trijntje> Hi, I'm having some trouble locating some of the string I need to translate in Chromium itself
<trijntje> for example this one: https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/translations/+pots/inspector-strings/nl/14/+translate
<fta> hm..
<fta> trijntje, oh, it's the inspector-strings template. this one needs a serious refresh upstream. i've already talked to the guy maintain it
<fta> trijntje, that particular string ends up in a javascript file, loaded by the web inspector. but it's not possible to see it translated at the moment. there's a problem with build system.
<fta> trijntje, so that's the only template for which i'm collecting translations, but which is not used right now. should be fixed in the coming days/weeks
<trijntje> fta, so I should wait with translating inspector-strings? Or is it just that one string?
<fta> trijntje, you can wait if you're not racing for the perfect score like the other 4 langs ;)
<fta>     this.Warnings = {
<fta>         IncorrectMIMEType: {id: 0, message: WebInspector.UIString("Resource interpreted as %s but transferred with MIME type %s.")}
<fta>     };
<fta> http://svn.webkit.org/repository/webkit/trunk/WebCore/inspector/front-end/inspector.js
<fta> trijntje, ^^
<trijntje> fta, there is a race? I didnt know that:P
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html.
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<fta> trijntje, ^^ the 1st 4 are updating their strings almost every day
<trijntje> hmm, most are already done
<trijntje> well most, a few at least
<fta> trijntje, yep, but they are new strings almost everyday too (it's a very active trunk)
<trijntje> fta, ok, I didnt know that. I did install the daily ppa just now so I can test the translations
<fta> trijntje, good. you should see everything translated except the inspector (for now)
<trijntje> But i'm still a bit confused about inspector-strings, how can I see the context of those strings in the program itself?
<fta> the grd is helpful
<trijntje> grd?
<fta> it shows "Resource interpreted as <ph name="REAL_TYPE">%1$s<ex>text/javascript</ex></ph> but transferred with MIME type <ph name="SPECIFIED_TYPE">%2$s<ex>text/javascript</ex></ph>"
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/patched-files/webkit/glue/inspector_strings.grd
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bac> hello launchpad.  i'm the help contact today -- ping me if you have questions or need help.
<fta> trijntje, did it help?
<trijntje> fta, not really, I'm not familiar with .grd or .js files. Maybe I'll just postpone those strings for later
<fta> trijntje, i mean, the grd has some examples for the variable placeholders which gettext can't expose. it's often enough to properly translate the strings
<marine1> Is this a help Chanel to formulate questions for launchpad??
<trijntje> fta, I see. I've bookmarked that link so I can use it when I go back to translate inspector-strings later on. Thanks for your time
<fta> trijntje, i will blog about this, as i guess it's confusing for a lot of translators
<henninge> marine1: it is
<trijntje> fta, yeah, I mostly go look around in the program itself to find out where a string occurs and what it means. But chromium has way more comments with every string than any other program I've worked on so far, which I really helpful
<marine1> henninge: O.K. what I want to describe is after I used updated manager my system has several problems
<maxb> marine1: That sounds like you have issues with Ubuntu, not Launchpad itself. Perhaps you want #ubuntu
<marine1> maxb: i triesd that already and didn't get the answer I was lookng for
<maxb> This channel concerns the use of launchpad.net itself, but not projects that just happen to use Launchpad services
<marine1> maxb: yeah I don't a rpoblem per say with Launchpad just trying to get helpwith my issues
<marine1> maxb: can you give me direction that i should go or just post the problem on Launchpad and wait for help
<marine1> maxb: ???
<marine1> great Chanel here
<marine1> lots of responses and feed back gotta love it
<marine1> so that's what people do sit and stare and the chat board
<stas> bac: ping
<stas> got a minute?
<bac> hi stas.  yes, give me a second though.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<stas> just wanted to let you know if i can help with something about wierd bug newz mentioned
<newz2000> stas: try it using the non-ajax version and see if it works or gives an oops
<bac> stas: newz2000 means use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/692785/+editstatus
<stas> bac, newz2000 no oops, just the same response as here http://is.gd/k5th2
<bac> thanks stas, that is useful
<bac> deryck: any ideas on why a public bug would not allow a logged in user to access +editstatus?  See ^^
<newz2000> stas: ah, there is a diff team for bugs than for other stuff, maybe I need to put you on the right one
<newz2000> stas: try now
<deryck> bac: looking at scrollback
<deryck> bac: so to toggle out of certain statuses you have to be in the bug supervisor group
<bac> deryck: ok.  i was testing using an "unprivileged" account on LP.  it turns out someone had added that unprivileged user to some teams so that is why it worked
<bac> deryck: the ajax error message needs some help.  i'll open a bug
<deryck> bac: there is an existing bug on ajax error messages generally.  they all need help.  major help.
<bac> deryck: http://i.imgur.com/WTDvo.png
<bac> deryck: would this one be covered by that existing ajax bug?
<deryck> bac: yeah, we've got that one noted.
<bac> great!
<stas> newz2000: nothing changed on ajax version
<deryck> bac: anytime you see that one, it's also a sign that the permissions are wrong.
<bac> deryck: yes, i figured as much.  but was further confused by my testing as above.
<deryck> gotcha
<bac> stas: you'll need to be added to the bug supervisor team if you want to change that status.  is that what newz2000 did already?
<newz2000> bac: i've just done it now
<stas> nah, didn't help
<bac> hi jelmer
<Jeruvy> evil spam bot on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/139392, what is the proper method to deal with this?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~ja56 is the spammer
<lifeless> looks like a compromised account, early messages are fine
<lifeless> but a day later boom
<flacoste> jelmer: is there anything needed to QA bug 693743? shouldn't this been taged as no-qa?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693743 in Launchpad itself "lp.archiveuploader.GPGV is unused" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693743
<flacoste> jelmer: same thing for bug 693757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693757 in Launchpad itself "nascentupload-announcements breaks on python2.7" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693757
#launchpad 2011-01-05
<fta> wgrant, ping
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: jcsackett | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<verterok> jelmer: around?
<verterok> hi
<verterok> I'm having some problems while trying to import a git branch, the lp branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/boto/trunk-git
<verterok> and I'm getting this error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61677251/verterok-boto-trunk-git.log
<verterok> any ideas? should I file a bug? :)
<jcsackett> hi verotek, sorry i didn't see your question earlier.
<jcsackett> abentley, do you know anything about a code import difficulties, or who might be best to ask?
<jcsackett> verterok, sorry. i mistyped your name above.
<abentley> jcsackett, you could ask jelmer.  It doesn't look specific to launchpad.
<verterok> jcsackett: hi, np :)
<verterok> jcsackett: looks like a bug in dulwich/bzr-git...I'm getting the same failure locally :(
<jcsackett> verterok: ah. i'm not sure then. i see you already pinged jelmer.
<verterok> jcsackett: yes, I'll talk with him about how to workaround this. thanks!
<jcsackett> verterok: no problem. sorry i wasn't exactly a help. :-)
<abentley> verterok, I get the same issue with bzr-git tip.
<verterok> abentley: yeap, it's a wrong utc offset: --700 instead of -0700 :/
<abentley> verterok, please file a bug on bzr-git and Launchpad.  (The launchpad fix will need the bzr-git fix).
<verterok> abentley: ok
<verterok> abentley: done, thanks for trying it locally. the bug is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dulwich/+bug/697828
<abentley> verterok, thanks.
<njin> Hello, is LP down?
<micahg> wfm
<njin> ok
<dobey> how do i get a ~vcs-imports branch updated to point to the correct upstream repo? like for something that moved from svn to hg?
<bjsnider> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58709752/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.gimp_2.7.3-2010110501~mm_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bjsnider> that is listed as a build failure, but i can't see a reason
<bjsnider> in fact it looks like it explicitly says it succeeded
<wgrant> dobey: Import branches can't be changed from one type to another, so you'll need to create a new hg one.
<wgrant> bjsnider: Look at the end of the log.
<wgrant> Our automated build log filter detected the problem(s) above that will
<wgrant> likely cause your package to segfault on architectures where the size of
<wgrant> a pointer is greater than the size of an integer, such as ia64 and amd64.
<dobey> wgrant: and how do i make it be trunk, and how do i make some reasonable team (which i am probably not a member of) be the owner?
<wgrant> dobey: It's not clear what "reasonable team" means.
<dobey> err, by "be trunk" i guess i mean "be the development target"
<wgrant> dobey: You need to contact the project owner or an admin for that.
<Blitzmerker> Hi, I tried to download the development source of gnome-media-player, but I there is a problem connecting to the Launchpad server
<spiv> Blitzmerker: how did you try downloading it, and what problem did you see?
<spiv> Oh, I see.
<spiv> It's another one of these branches that is stacked on itself :(
<spiv> thumper (or any other lp-code person): ~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2 appears to be stacked on itself.
<thumper> haha
<thumper> not helpful I know
<thumper> the LP branch page doesn't think it is stacked on itself
<spiv> hpss call:   'Branch.get_stacked_on_url', '~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2/'
<spiv> result:   ('ok', '/~gnome-media-player-development/gnome-media-player/0.2')
<spiv> Interesting that LP thinks differently, but I suppose LP gets its info updated by the branch scanner, which presumably can't open a self-stacked branch.
<thumper> spiv: probably
<thumper> we should set it back to what it was
<thumper> then make it unstacked
<spiv> I wonder how it got in that state in the first place.  A branch rename maybe?
<thumper> no
<thumper> well... maybe?
<wgrant> It's normally a branch or person rename.
<spiv> LP doesn't currently rewrite the stacked_on field when a branch is renamed, IIRC?
<spiv> (Or alternatively, LP ought to be using the immutable branch ID and then dynamically rewriting that to the current name when reporting it to bzr or http clients)
<spiv> That would innoculate against person and branch renames.  The rewrite-upon-rename solution would need to touch every branch a person owns as part of a person rename which is probably undesirable.
<poolie> that would be nice
<thumper> spiv: patches accepted :-)
#launchpad 2011-01-06
<jelmer> verterok: hi
<mwhudson> spiv: doing it over http is the hard bit i guess
<spiv> mwhudson: *nod*
<mwhudson> in some sense anyway
<mwhudson> i'd secretly like to server bzr branches over http using twisted.web, not apache
<mwhudson> but there are reliability and performance issues there i guess
<spiv> I'd kinda like that too.
<spiv> But I share your concerns :)
<mwhudson> i think it would probably be fine on both counts, it's not like the load is that high for apache
<micahg> so, any changes I make on staging won't affect the live LP, right?
<wgrant> micahg: Right.
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
<lifeless> unless we've really messed up :)
<nigelb> hehe
<micahg> well, if I get yelled at for adding a random tag, I'll know
<micahg> BTW, are there any ACLs on tag addition
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> poolie: lynne says you could also do gold class in bondi, its the newest such cinema
<RedSingularity> Hi all.  I am having a problem adding tags to bugs.  Is there currently a known problem in launchpad regarding this?
<wgrant> RedSingularity: It worked fine for me an hour ago. What sort of issue are you seeing?
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  I type in the tags I want and hit the green check mark.  The little Grey wheel spins and stops but the tags are never added.
<wgrant> RedSingularity: Which browser are you using?
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  firefox
<wgrant> RedSingularity: Which version?
<RedSingularity> 3.6.13
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  3.6.13
<wgrant> RedSingularity: I've tried in both Chromium 8.0.552.215 and Firefox 3.6.13, and both work OK for me.
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  Very odd.  I tried under a fresh firefox profile as well with no luck.
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  64 bit firefox?  Thats what I am running.
<lifeless> RedSingularity: I run 64 bit ff, no issues
<RedSingularity> lifeless:  thanks for confirming :)  Must be an issue on my end.
<RedSingularity> wgrant:  seems to be an issue over here.  I will play around a bit since i know its not the site now.  Thanks!
<wgrant> RedSingularity: I haven't heard others complaining about it, and it was indeed 64-bit Firefox, so it seems that it might be something at your end, yeah.
<wgrant> Odd.
<micahg> would trying a middle click on the edit link to bring up the old page help?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  middle click the "add tags"?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yeah
<RedSingularity> micahg:  interesting.  I get The tag "distro-upgrade" hasn't been used by update-manager (Ubuntu) before.  It gives me an option to "create the new tag" though.
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's not an official tag
<RedSingularity> micahg:  correct
<micahg> that might be a bug in the AJAX UI WRT new tags
<micahg> although that didn't affect me on staging either
<stalcup> hello, how in the world do I get a ppa on a new project?
<poolie> stalcup, hi there
<stalcup> hello
<poolie> the key thing is that ppas are owned by teams not projects
<poolie> so typically you should make a project team
<stalcup> ah, okay
<poolie> like ~tribunal-dev or whatever it's called
<poolie> then, create the ppa under that
<stalcup> thanks!
<israfil> hello
<israfil> i need libdc1394-22 and libeigen2-dev for hardy heron, can you advise something?
<alf> Hi all! Any idea why https://launchpad.net/~afrantzis/+archive/cairo-gl/+build/2126247 hasn't been published yet, although it was built 8 hours ago?
<wgrant> alf: Something has gone wrong in the upload from the builder.
<wgrant> Let me check the logs.
<alf> wgrant: thanks!
<apw> <apw> is there something wrong with the launchpad build farm?  i have builds which claim to have finished 9 hours ago which are still 'uploading build'
<apw> <apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.37-12.26/+build/2125799
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.37-12.26/+build/2125796 as well
 * apw reads scrollback, a general problem huh ...
<apw> wgrant, seems to be more wide spread than just one
<wgrant> apw, alf: Yeah, all uploads since the deployment this morning are stuck in the queue.
<wgrant> We are trying to work out exactly what's wrong.
<apw> there was a deployment this morning?
<wgrant> We deploy a couple of times a week now. Normally without downtime, except when we need DB changes.
<apw> wgrant, is there any way for a mortal to know what in broad brush these deployments contain to know what areas are at risk ?
<wgrant> apw: Not really. Even this breakage is a side-effect of an indirect change.
<apw> wgrant, any idea as to the scope of the fix?  how long i should go away for ?
<wgrant> apw: We will hopefully be able to unblock the queue by moving the problematic build away. But we haven't worked out the cause of the bug yet, so it's possible that a subsequent build will blow things up again.
<wgrant> So it could be fixed in just a few minutes.
<wgrant> apw: It looks like things are moving OK now.
<apw> wgrant, how lon will the queue take to drain?
<wgrant> apw: Not sure. But your build is done.
<apw> wgrant, well one of the ones on that source upload, another is not
<apw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.37-12.26/+build/2125796
<apw> i guess i'd better check with you its not the bad one!
<wgrant> It's not.
<wgrant> The bad one was a recipe build.
<eugenesan> Hi, is upload issue solved? Should I re-upload my builds or they will be uploaded after being stuck?
<apw> not sure i know what a recipe build even is, so i guess not
<apw> eugenesan, i believe in general things will unstick themselves
<eugenesan> apw: :-)
<apw> eugenesan, yep confirmed all of my pending upploads are in now, took over 10 mins to do the two so it may take some time yet
<eugenesan> apw: Good news, thanks!
<wgrant> The backlog was not small.
<eugenesan> Interesting, several builders, on which my "stuck" builds are, is now at "Disabled for Enablement" state, is that expected?
<wgrant> eugenesan: The builds get stuck after they are pulled off the builder, so that's fine.
<eugenesan> wgrant: I see, thanks.
<maxb> The publisher is going to have fun processing its own backlog as these flow through, isn't it :-)
<wgrant> Oh yes.
<fta2> hi, is there a problem with the ppa uploader (post build)?
<fta2> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<fta2> 6h
<maxb> yes, fixed, backlog is being processed
<fta2> i'm getting some ftbfs right now "State: Failed to upload"
<maxb> oh, different problem then
<fta2> -ftbfs+rejects
<fta2>  * State: Failed to upload
<fta2>  * Duration: ten hours
<fta2>  * Build Log: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2125948/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.chromium-browser_10.0.629.0%7Esvn20110105r70535-0ubuntu1%7Eucd1%7Emaverick_BUILDING.txt.gz
<fta2>  * Builder: https://launchpad.net/builders/promethium
<fta2> Uploading build 20110106-011445-2139907-PACKAGEBUILD-2143389 failed.
<fta2> nothing more
<wgrant> fta2: Do you have a link to the build?
<wgrant> fta2: Check the upload log on that page.
<wgrant> fta2: Some KDE uploads failed because a newer version had been uploaded in the meantime.
<geser> looks like the case here too
<fta2> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2125948
<fta2> so http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61708234/upload_2143389_log.txt
<wgrant> Oh, right, missed the link in the build log link.
 * wgrant fails.
<fta2> oh, it's the previous build
<wgrant> Indeed, it is an old build.
<fta2> superseded
<bigjools> yay for fixes
<fta2> why did it take 10h?
<fta2> wgrant, btw, did you see my post wrt the ppa stats?
<wgrant> fta2: Ah, I wondered what you'd pinged me about.
<wgrant> Reading now.
<maxb> terranova is sitting there not buildimg anything since 2010-12-11,
<maxb> please can someone kixk it?
<bigjools> fta: nice blog post
<wgrant> maxb: It seems to be thoroughly dead. lamont: ^^ terranova is no-route-to-hosting.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's stuck in ABORTING
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Wrong host.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> ABORTING.
<bigjools> sigh.
<wgrant> I was looking at terranova.buildd.
<wgrant> Which still exists :/
<bigjools> thought I'd fixed that little gem
<wgrant> ABORTING != ABORTED
<wgrant> Unless you think you made it reset virtual builders when it tries to abort them.
<wgrant> Which I don't quite remember.
<bigjools> I dunno
<wgrant> fta2: Just read your blog post.
<wgrant> fta2: Nice graphs.
<apw> wgrant, this build seems to have been uploading for 17 mins, is it just in the queue or broken: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.37-12.26/+build/2125797
<wgrant> apw: The backlog was nearly 1000 builds. It's not quite done yet.
<apw> wgrant, something for the launchpad monitoring to monitor and page people about
<apw> to catc
<apw> to catc
<bigjools> fixed already
<wgrant> apw: As of three minutes ago it does!
<apw> to catch these things quicker
<apw> heh cool
<wgrant> It is being nice and noisy already :(
<apw> heh not so cool if you have the pager
<shankao> hi, I am having some problems uploading into my ppa with dput:
<shankao> shankao@emilia:~/dev$ dput -o ppa:shankao/shankao-test apache2_2.2.16-6ubuntu2~shankao1.changes
<shankao> D: Host ppa found in config.
<shankao> Traceback (most recent call last):
<shankao>   File "/usr/bin/dput", line 944, in <module>
<shankao>     main()
<shankao>   File "/usr/bin/dput", line 793, in main
<shankao>     unsigned_upload, debug)
<shankao>   File "/usr/bin/dput", line 286, in verify_files
<shankao>     changes = parse_changes(chg_fd)
<shankao>   File "/usr/bin/dput", line 82, in parse_changes
<shankao>     for a in changes.dict['files'].split('\n'):
<shankao> KeyError: 'files'
<shankao> I'm following the info at: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<geser> shankao: can you please pastebin that changes files?
<wgrant> shankao: How did you generate your changes file?
<wgrant> It doesn't seem to have been generated by any of the normal tools, since the filename is strange.
<shankao> debuild -S (signed)
<shankao> and then:
<shankao> debdiff prev.dsc new.dsc > changes
<geser> shankao: debuild -S builds a new .changes file for you which you can (and should use)
<geser> debdiff does something different
<shankao> ahá
<shankao> which one should I upload? the _source.changes one or the _i386.changes?
<wgrant> _source.changes.
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't accept binary uploads.
<shankao> ok, thanks. I'll try it
<geser> the _source.changes (the other one would LP reject)
<shankao> Umh, maybe the error with unknown file format should be a little bit clearer in dput anyway :S
<shankao> it seems to be uploading now, thanks!
<apw> apw@dm$ bzr push lp:~apw/debian-installer/kernel-update
<apw> seems to be failing with 'different serializers', anyone know what one does about it
<wgrant> apw: That normally means that one of the branches is 2a, and the other is not.
<pcjc2> Hi
<pcjc2> are there any LOSA about who could help me with a bug import at some point today?
<pcjc2> wgrant?
<pcjc2> (/me knows wgrant is not a LOSA, but he was helping me before ;))
<mthaddon> pcjc2: you don't typically ask a losa for help with bug imports - you typically work with an LP dev
<pcjc2> fair enough
<pcjc2> btw.. in case it is useful to anyone, I spent about a day of my life fixing mysery caused by SF's screwed up encodings in their output XML
<pcjc2> http://pastebin.ca/2039456
<pcjc2> smells of kludge, but saves one HECK of a lot of manual fixups
<pcjc2> are there any LP devs about?
<deryck> pcjc2: did you file a question against launchpad for the bug import yet?
<pcjc2> no - last time I was importing to staging, just asked here
<pcjc2> Do you need the XML file attached there, or can I host it temporarily somewhere
<deryck> pcjc2: who helped last time?  We always need the question to track the request.  And you can just provide link to the XML.
<pcjc2> seems abusive to users to list all their data in such an archivable way (believe the original SF data contains IPs etc.)
<pcjc2> wgrant was helping
<deryck> pcjc2: you can send it privately in email as well.  File the question and we can assign someone and you can email that person.
<pcjc2> I'm not quite done with my local testing yet anyway.. was just getting a feel for when someone would be about to help
<pcjc2> I've disabled the project's SF tracker to do my final export and manual fixups on the conversion data, so was hoping to get an idea roughly how long it would be before I can point people at the new shiny LP tracker
<pcjc2> Btw.. SF were vaguely helpful with the export XML (I opened a few tickets about their encoding issues). They suggested trying their beta to see if it suited our needs better - Got to love developed in secret, closed source, once in a blue-moon roll-outs
<pcjc2> so glad LP updates are continual
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta2> wgrant, thanks for the comment. does this mean this bug won't be fixed in lp, ever?
<ttx> Hey guys -- I've been trying to propose a fix for bug 690712, but I'm a bit stuck... If any good soul could have a look at the apparently insufficient solution I posted on the bug, I'd appreciate it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690712 in Launchpad itself "Need to export blueprint-branch links" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690712
<leonardr> ttx: are you testing this with launchpadlib running against launchpad.dev? if so, you should clear out your launchpadlib cache
<ttx> leonardr: yes I am, and no I haven't cleared cache. Trying now
<leonardr> ttx: you should try writing a doctest and see if it works there
<ttx> leonardr: it works! that was it.
<leonardr> great
<ttx> leonardr: many thanks.
<leonardr> ttx: np
<ttx> leonardr: is there a way to only run "some" tests ? test_on_merge.py takes a bit long
<leonardr> ttx: yeah. is this in a launchpad context? you can use the -t argument to bin/test
<leonardr> eg. bin/test -vvt webservice
<ttx> leonardr: cool, will use that. thanks again
<leonardr> it does a regexp match against filenames and against the function names of unit tests
<jmehdi> hi, I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa (from maverick series to natty) and I get error id "OOPS-1832M1167"...
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1832M1167
<micahg> bug 575450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 575450 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<pcjc2> where should I file the question about bug import?
<pcjc2> Launchpad its self?
<leonardr> pcjc2: yes
<pcjc2> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/140410
<shadeslayer> jelmer: can you move https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/hupnp/trunk to the correct project?  https://launchpad.net/hupnp
<shadeslayer> or if anyone else can do it ^^Z
<shadeslayer> hmm ... interesting that the url says neon but the lp branch says lp:hupnp
<micahg> shadeslayer: neon is the owner/creator, hupnp is the project
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> bzr crash :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/1905
<jelmer> shadeslayer: sure, one moment
<shadeslayer> new bzr in upgrades as well ... lets try those first then
<micahg> shadeslayer: bug 696492
<shadeslayer> jelmer: its fixed :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 696492 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with TypeError in readheaders(): readline() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given) (dup-of: 693880)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696492
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693880 in bzr (Debian) "_ReportingFileSocket.readline lacks size argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693880
<pcjc2> Has Deryck gone home for the day?
<beuno> pcjc2, well, he's always home
<beuno> but he may be at lunch or something
<pcjc2> np, thank
<pcjc2> s
<duron23> ok, cya friends, taking off for now
<fta> wgrant, where in the API can i find that a given (binary) package is an arch-all?
<toabctl> how can i remove a debian-directory in a build recipe ?
<jelmer> toabctl: you can't, as far as I know - why would you want to?
<toabctl> jelmer, the software i want to build already has a debian-directory, but i want to use the debian-files from my bzr branch
<toabctl> jelmer, and when i run: git://git.debian.org/collab-maint/syncevolution.git
<toabctl> ups. sorry. wrong post
<toabctl> when i run: bzr dailydeb syncevolution.recipe sync-test-daily/
<toabctl> i get : Conflict adding file changelog.  Moved existing file to changelog.moved.
<jelmer> toabctl: can you show the contents of syncevolution.recipe ?
<toabctl> # bzr-builder format 0.2 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}+{revno:packaging}
<toabctl> lp:syncevolution
<toabctl> nest packaging lp:~toabctl/+junk/syncevolution-packaging debian
<jelmer> generally it is considered bad form for an upstream to ship their own debian/ directory
<toabctl> jelmer, i know, but i can't change it...
<jelmer> the best way to work around it is to derive your packaging branch from the upstream branch, and remove their debian/ directory there before adding yours
<jelmer> you will need to resolve conflicts any time they change their debian/ directory though
<toabctl> jelmer, but lp:syncevolution is an automatic import from git
<toabctl> jelmer, i'll ask upstream to remove the debian-dir.
<toabctl> thanks for the help
<fta> OOPS-1832O1431
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1832O1431
<Meths> Is it possible to change the columns that appear on bugs pages or is there another way to see at a glance which bugs are assigned and which are not?
<flacoste> Meths: the columns are not yet configurable, although it's on our short-term queue to make them
<thumper> Meths: it isn't possible to change the columns now
<thumper> flacoste: snap
<flacoste> you should be able to see the assignee of the bugs page
<achiang> leonardr: hi, i've been experiencing an oops for the past few days: OOPS-1832CBB6802
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1832CBB6802
<lifeless> achiang: I've had a look and its not synced to our db yet, do you have one of the ones you experienced a few days back?
<achiang> lifeless: no, sorry. i first saw one yesterday, and kinda moved on, hoping it was intermittent and would just go away on its own, so didn't save it
<achiang> lifeless: i'll be better about that next time
 * leonardr will keep an eye on it
<leonardr> achiang: do you have a traceback or anything?
<achiang> leonardr: no, it doesn't show a traceback
<leonardr> ok
<lifeless> achiang: this is the fault:
<lifeless> NoSuchRevision: langpack-locales has no revision 64
<achiang> lifeless: ha
<achiang> lifeless: i guess that makes sense
<achiang> lifeless: thanks for following up; i'll blame pitti for this. :)
<achiang> it seems like lately, i am often getting "Server denied check_authentication" errors while trying to access http://bazaar.l.n urls
<lifeless> there is a bug for that
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/676372
<achiang> thansk
<achiang> thanks, even
<bdrung> does launchpad still have the upload problem from this morning? https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/ppa/+build/2128432
<bdrung> Uploading build on osmium (virtual). Finished 49 minutes ago
<lool> lamont: Hey, tgall_foo says a buildd is gone mad
<tgall_foo> hi ... I've got a build in ppa:tom-gall/linaro-meego-n   that failed  but I'm getting emailed the failure message once per minute
<lool> tgall_foo: a) how did you do it?  :)  b) do you have details to identify the builder?
<tgall_foo> it's build #2128378
<tgall_foo> lool, o iknow exactly how  Idid it
<tgall_foo> I've got an updated build for the package submitted which I was hoping to clear out this repeating error ..  but it hasn't copied over the results yet
<tgall_foo> lool, I had some extra crap in the debian/control file that I should have deleted
<lool> tgall_foo: awesome, keep the testcase!
<lool> https://launchpad.net/~tom-gall/+archive/meego-linaro-n/+build/2128378 ?
<tgall_foo> yup
<lool> it seems the build finished but didn't upload
<lamont> neat
<tgall_foo> so in the control file the gorp that was there I had commented out some extra Package:   foo   ...  I should have tossed it before I submitted the build
<tgall_foo> I'm wondering if something in the works ignores the hash on ->  #Package:     and doesn't treat like it's commented out
 * lamont wasn't aware that control files supported comments
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<tgall_foo> lamont, that could very well be the issue ...  /me is still new to debian packaging ...  I've seen Build-Depends  behind # successfully ignored so I presumed that was ok
<lamont> In addition to the control file syntax described above, this file may also contain comment lines starting with # without any preceding whitespace. All such lines are ignored, even in the middle of continuation lines for a multiline field, and do not end a multiline field.
<tgall_foo> least ok as you work with something locally via say pbuilder to validate things are kosher
<lamont> policy says they're legal
<tgall_foo> ok .. well let's not jump to conclusions ...
<lamont> (specifically 5.2, final sentence)
<lamont> if policy says "legal", then dpkg DTRT
<lamont> interestingly, lakoocha has gone on to other things, so nothing to look at there
<lool> tgall_foo, lamont: Would one of you file a bug on this with the diff before it expires?
<lool> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61802463/libsignoncrypto-qt_0.5-git.20101103t144805.3bfef55-0linaro1_0.5-git.20101103t144805.3bfef55-0linaro2.diff.gz is the debdiff
<tgall_foo> I need to go pick up my son and daughter but I'll check in now and then if you need anything further
<tgall_foo> lool, yes I'll file a bug .. for launchpad thingsl ike what what should I file against ?
<lool> tgall_foo: I think it used to be soyuz, but now just launchpad
<lool> tgall_foo: https://launchpad.net/launchpad
<tgall_foo> ok thanks
<tgall_foo> reported bug#698349
<tgall_foo> reported bug #698349
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 698349 in Launchpad itself "buildd failure notification is stuck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/698349
<lool> thanks
<wgrant> lool, tgall_foo: This is a bug that first showed up last night.
<wgrant> We thought we'd worked around it, but apparently not.
<wgrant> tgall_foo: The spam should have stopped now.
<wgrant> tgall_foo: The build will be stuck UPLOADING until we work out what's going on, but it seems that a newer one has finished successfully anyway.
<janimo> can package uploads, once built take an hour? I see openmpi is 'uploading on armel' for quite a long while
<janimo> ah, finally done, never mind
<wgrant> janimo: A bug has caused uploads to be stuck in the queue for the last couple of hours.
<wgrant> It should be just about clear now.
<janimo> wgrant, that explains it thanks
<wgrant> Oh Python 2.x Unicode, I hate you so so much.
<thumper> wgrant: :)
<wgrant> thumper: It's all your fault, too :P
<thumper> heh
<thumper> why?
<wgrant> Your logger changes.
<wgrant> The buffer logger used to use cStringIO.
<wgrant> Now uses StringIO.
<thumper> which is nicer about unicode
<wgrant> If you write a unicode to a StringIO, it will return a unicode.
<wgrant> If you write a unicode to a StringIO, it will return a str.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> Second one should be a cStringIO.
<wgrant> That all works fine, until you try to pass the value of one of those into a cStringIO. cStringIO's constructor, when given a unicode, fills it will the internal UCS-4 representation, just for fun.
<wgrant> s/will/with/, argh.
<alf> Company: /wc
<yofel> hi, could someone please look what went wrong here? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/scribus/trunk
#launchpad 2011-01-07
<wgrant> yofel: svn: No such revision 16208
<wgrant> yofel: Their SVN repo says it was last changed in 2006.
<wgrant> That sounds potentially wrong.
<yofel> hm, indeed, I'll check the repos
<yofel> right, the svn repository got corrupted, can someone approve the new import? https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/scribus/trunk
<mwhudson> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks!
<tgall_foo> wgrant, ok thanks ...  let me know if i need to take action to reupload that build again or what have you ...
<wgrant> tgall_foo: I've tracked down and fixed the bug. We'll be able to reprocess the upload once it's deployed.
<wgrant> tgall_foo: You'll get one last email about it.
<tgall_foo> wgrant, great, thanks!   amazingly fast work!
<wgrant> tgall_foo: Sorry about all the email.
<cody-somerville> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61829075/vcs-imports-django-trunk.log <-- hmmm... whats the "Getting exising bzr branch from central store." mean?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: launchpad doesn't import the branch from scratch each time
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, the branch has never been successfully imported in the first place :(
<cody-somerville> mwhudson, https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/django/trunk
<mwhudson> the log message is printed before it knows that
<cody-somerville> ok, so next question: why is the import failing?
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: a strange error, on the face of it
<mwhudson> cody-somerville: ask jelmer, i guess
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<geser> when I branch from lp:ido where should I push my branch for later merging? (bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~geser/ido/fix-linking-no-add-needed/": : You cannot create branches in "~geser/ido")
<janimo> in which cases can failed builds not be retried on LP? If a package failed on 10.10 but was not updated since seems to be an example
<wgrant> janimo: You'll need to do a fresh upload.
<wgrant> You can't retry the maverick build, since that would attempt to upload to maverick, which would be... bad.
<janimo> wgrant, ok, so this is the case for build1 version uploads?
<wgrant> janimo: One case for them, yes.
<janimo> I understand 10.,10 is closed
<janimo> wgrant, I wonder if it made sense to try rebuilding FTBFS archs when moving binaries to a new release
<janimo> auotmatically in soyuz I mean
<wgrant> janimo: We used to do that.
<wgrant> But the script to do so has bitrotten.
<geser> janimo: I asked the same once in the past and got asked back "what makes me believe that it will build now?"
<janimo> geser, well, different toolchain woudl be the most obiosu answer
<wgrant> The utility of automatically trying the rebuild is limited. Allowing a rebuild would be nice.
<janimo> but ithe chances of building may imporve in time (deps being ready). So at beginning of the cycle it would still fail, but in a month not
<janimo> but it is probably a not too frequent case to worry about
<janimo> just annoying a bit, to upload no changes, when LP could be a bit smarter about it
<janimo> like offer rebuild on current cycle if the package was broken all the time
<StevenK> Why should LP track the time since a new series was started? It doesn't sound like it offers much value
<wgrant> geser: The project still has a private branch policy, restricting non-DX people from pushing branches.
<janimo> wgrant I agree automatic, while useful would mean too much resources used with probably little gain
<wgrant> geser: You should probably ask DX to convince an LP admin to relax that policy.
<janimo> StevenK, not the time. The retry should be allowed manually just in case someone retries after a while
<geser> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> geser: https://code.launchpad.net/ido should say this.
<wgrant> But instead it just says they're public... not sure what's going on there.
<StevenK> janimo: Can you restate, that doesn't make sense?
<janimo> StevenK, no time tracking was implied by me. I said after 3 months into the cycle, chances of a package building (same version) are higher than at the beginning, if it ended the rpevious cucle in FTBFS
<janimo> so a 'Retry build' button would be nice
<fta2> wgrant, hi, read your comment about the arch-ppa bug. how can i workaround this?
<janimo> filing a bug anyway
<wgrant> fta2: What problems is it causing you?
<fta2> wgrant, bugs stats for one, and too many iterations
<fta2> wgrant, like, say a py deb, arch all, with 10 dls, is exposed with 10 for i386 + 10 for amd64 + 10 * (sparc + powerpc + armel + ia...)
<janimo> StevenK, filed bug #699744 which I hope describes  clearly the issue as I see it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 699744 in fakeroot-ng (Ubuntu) "fakeroot-ng can't ptrace in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699744
<fta2> wgrant, so once aggregated by arch, it's 80 instead of 10
<wgrant> fta2: Right. I'm not sure how best to fix it on our end, since this part of the data model is based on decisions from more than six years ago, and it's pretty ingrained :/ Perhaps if you can tell me what sort of data you actually need, I can expose it in a less raw form, without duplicates.
<fta2> wgrant, and of course, each requires an interation, making the thing incredibly long to run
<wgrant> fta2: Hence my inclination to expose it in a form that is more directly usable.
<fta2> wgrant, i poll the stats and store raw tuples { pkgname, pkgversion, dist, arch, date, count } in a cache, so that i can later aggregate by any of those keys without re-polling
<fta2> the reason for the cache is that it's way too slow to poll several times to have different views
<wgrant> Right.
<fta2> it will probably take more than a day to just poll the stats for the chromium/daily ppa
<fta2> and probably timeout somewhere
<fta2> it's probably 10 times worse for the mozilla/day ppa, it has zillions of packages
<fta2> bin-pkgs
<madcSPYnXfff> hii
<madcSPYnXfff> hi
<madcSPYnXfff> is there any person alive
<madcSPYnXfff> hello
<madcSPYnXfff> helo
 * benji checks his pulse... yep alive.
<madcSPYnXfff> hey
<madcSPYnXfff> hey benji
<madcSPYnXfff> what is launchpad.net?
<ScottK> wgrant: Related to the retry discussion from ~7 hours ago, I was thinking that if someone mashes the retry button, they should get the email when it fails again, not the original uploader.
<exarkun> I wonder if anyone could suggest how I should move some code onto launchpad.  I have a bzr mirror of the svn repository which used to hold the code for half a dozen related projects, and on launchpad a while ago someone created <https://launchpad.net/divmod> and imported some of the code.
<exarkun> Can I get rid of <https://launchpad.net/divmod>?  Change it into a regular project?
<benji> exarkun: there is a process (not sure what it is at the moment) to claim improperly registered projects, or you could ask the person that registered the project to hand ownership over to you
<exarkun> I think he already made me an admin on the project or something like that
<exarkun> But I still can't push to it
<exarkun> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: TypeError: (\'Could not adapt\', <ProjectGroup at 0x1875a550>, <InterfaceClass lp.code.interfaces.branchtarget.IBranchTarget>)">'
<benji> unfortunately I don't have much time to help at the moment; it does look like you're pushing to something other than a branch, perhaps you need something more on the target URL
<exarkun> That's from pushing to "lp:divmod"
<benji> it should be something like lp:divmod/name-of-branch; where "name-of-branch" migth be "trunk" or "2.2.1", etc.
<exarkun> It fails the same way for "lp:divmod/trunk"
<tsimpson> there seems to only be lp:nevow in that project
<benji> if you go to https://code.launchpad.net/divmod you can see the current branches
<exarkun> Does this have something to do with "ProjectGroup"?  I don't really know what's going on, but it seems like launchpad has different kinds of projects, and this isn't the usual one.
<benji> we've now exhausted my knowlege about this area of LP :)
<exarkun> okay, thanks!
<benji> exarkun: this might help you on your journey: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<tumbleweed> exarkun: yes, project groups are collections of projects, and don't hold bugs / code themselves. But I'm not a lp admin, so I can't tell you anything about changing it into a project or renaming it out the way
 * benji learns something now.
<maxb> exarkun: 'divmod' is a project group, and from what you said, it sounds like you have multiple projects to import too. So, why not register additional projects and mark them as part of the divmod group?
<exarkun> The projects are all in the same bzr branch
<maxb> oh. and eww
<maxb> I would suggest fixing that before pushing
<exarkun> That sounds hard.
<maxb> The project as a whole is migrating from svn 2 bzr?
<exarkun> yes
<maxb> If so, now is the opportunity to do it right
<maxb> How interrelated are the projects?
<exarkun> somewhat
<exarkun> (I don't know how to be more precise than that)
<maxb> Well, what are the projects?
<exarkun> Nevow, Epsilon, Axiom, Mantissa, Quotient, Hyperbola, Imaginary
<exarkun> templating library/web server, random utility library, object database, application server, email server, blog server, text adventure library
<maxb> uh, wow
<maxb> right
<maxb> you definitely don't want that lot all in one bzr branch
<exarkun> Can I convince anyone at Canonical to split it up for me? :)
<exarkun> Also, here's a complication
<ScottK> exarkun: One major thing you lose going from svn to bzr is the ability to do partial checkouts.  Meaning anyone who wants one of those would need to branch/checkout all of them unless they are split up.
<exarkun> It's a mirror of the whole svn repository, so there are 178 branches (probably some are obsolete and perhaps shouldn't be pushed, but I'm sure at least a few dozen are relevant)
<maxb> Perhaps you could push the existing branch(es) to lp:~exarkun/+junk/various, then people can see what the current form of the branch(es) is
<maxb> I don't suppose the original svn repository still exists?
<exarkun> I have a copy of that too, yea
<maxb> How large is that?
<maxb> If not too big, simply letting me download it might be the easiest way to explain what the situation is
<exarkun> 374MB
<maxb> my connection will be happy with that if yours is :-)
<exarkun> we can give it a try.  my upstream is somewhat limited, so it might take a while.
<exarkun> just waiting for bzip2
<maxb> The output of 'svn log -v file:///path/to/repo' would be smaller and somewhat informative, if a little more cumbersome to read than exploring an actual repository.
<exarkun> both of those things available at http://home.intarweb.us:8080/
<exarkun> (hopefully, let me know if I didn't hit my firewall right)
<maxb> Hmm. gosh. very weird branching system
<exarkun> oh, I forgot about the username thing.  that goes away after a while.
<exarkun> anything else weird about it?
<exarkun> I think it's normal enough that bzr-svn largely figured it out automatically
<maxb> Hmm. So there are single commits that cross multiple projects
<maxb> What did bzr-svn do by default? Did you get 1 trunk, or 1 trunk per project?
<exarkun> someone else actually ran it, so I'm not sure.  But what he gave me was 1 trunk.
<exarkun> http://codepad.org/MYbxKKt9
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> OK, so the fundamental problem with this conversion is what ScottK was saying. If you go with this style of conversion, everyone will always have to branch, tag, checkout, work on a tree containing all the projects, always, all the time
 * exarkun nods
<maxb> Whilst there seems to be some relationship (e.g. Axiom and Mantissa often getting commits together), it seems unlikely that you really want your object database's development fundamentally linked to that of a text adventure library :-)
<exarkun> But if I want to split it up by project, then the branches that touch more than one project are going to be a problem?
<maxb> Depends.... bzr-svn should be happy to import them as one-branch-per-branchname-per-project
<maxb> But whether you consider that to be a useful conversion, I don't know
<exarkun> is that done by specifying a different layout for the import?
<exarkun> `--layout=ARGRepository layout (none, trunk, etc). Default: auto.` - is etc expanded anywhere?
<maxb> I've never actually had cause to use bzr-svn against this sort of layout, I need to peer at the code a bit
<maxb> Oh, no. It looks like it would be necessary to code a custom layout class to make sense of this repository
<maxb> Hrm
<maxb> that's probably not what you wanted to hear, but I think it's likely still worth pursuing, for the good of the future development of the project
<exarkun> is there any documentation about writing custom layouts?
<maxb> Not really, no
<exarkun> okay
<maxb> I need to go seek food before shops close around here. I'll have a closer look at the situation in ~4 hours or so, and let you know my thoughts
<exarkun> thanks for all the help so far
#launchpad 2011-01-08
<exarkun> maxb: I hope you're still interested :)
<stalcup> how does one configure the new ppa to uploads
<stalcup> does dput.cfg need edited?
<wgrant> stalcup: Does the PPA page not have dput instructions at the top?
<stalcup> wgrant: firgured it out, thanks
<stalcup> I'm going old-school
<leoquant> error ID OOPS-1834G743 i
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1834G743
<wgrant> leoquant: What were you doing?
<leoquant> view this page: Mailing List Beta Testers
<leoquant> via: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-loco-enthusiasts
<wgrant> leoquant: That team has been deleted. I'm not sure why it's still showing up there.
<leoquant> ok thx wgrant
<billi> i
<billi> hi
<billi> i have a proble with launchpad
<billi> it seems that renaming a branch somehow messed all of my repository
<StylusEater> when I try to access ... bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.3/annotate/head:/sql/field.cc ... I get a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the launchpad server." I first encountered this last night 10:00PM (GMT-5) and it still an issue this morning 10:52AM
<bullgard4> Launchpad stinks: "GNOME Panel does not use Launchpad for bug tracking."
<jelmer> bullgard4: how so? GNOME panels are probably tracked in GNOME's bugzilla.
<bullgard4> jelmer: I do not understand your "how so?" It is too short to  be comprehensible. --  WWW: "Launchpad is a large web application that Ubuntu uses for collaboration, translation, bug tracking, revision control."
<jcsackett> bullgard4: gnome panel tracks its bugs in gnome's bugzilla, as jelmer said. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/browse.cgi?product=gnome-panel
<jcsackett> b/c launchpad encourages connection to upstream projects, it provides the option for project maintainers to set how they use launchpad.
<jcsackett> if they don't use launchpad's bug tracking utility, they can set it to tell people that, so that bugs are not filed somewhere that won't necessarily be looked at.
<mgedmin>  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator/revision/148 gives me an Oops!
<mgedmin> I can't bzr branch lp:~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator -- bzr gives me some kind of obscure error
<lifeless> mgedmin: just upgrade the other branch too
<lifeless> mgedmin: there is a button on lp to cause that to happen
<mgedmin> I pressed it a while ago
<mgedmin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator/revision/148 still oopses
<lifeless> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<mgedmin> https://code.launchpad.net/~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator kept saying "the branch is being upgraded" for a long time, now it stopped...
<lifeless> blah what I mean to say is that I need the oops code
<lifeless>  to help
<mgedmin> I'm pretty sure if you click on that url, you'll get one :)
<lifeless> but if it hadn't finished the upgrade, it will be the incompatible exception
<lifeless> if its finished upgrading, try again
<mgedmin> that's what I'm saying: the branch was broken, I pressed the upgrade button 50 minutes ago, now it appears to have been upgraded, and it is still broken
<mgedmin> brokenness manifests by oopes on the launchpad branch browser
<mgedmin> and bzr exceptions while trying to bzr branch lp:~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator
<mgedmin> actually it appears that the upgrade failed, since repository format is still the same as it was before
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> there are actually three stacked repositories here: ~gtimelog-dev/gtimelog/trunk -> ~mgedmin/gtimelog/trunk -> ~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicators
<mgedmin> the first one is using 2a, the other two knitpack6richroot
<mgedmin> what if I try to upgrade the middle one?
<lifeless> mgedmin: thats a good thing to do
<lifeless> mgedmin: as for whether I see it or not, thats beside the point: user authentication and privileges can affect who gets what oops
<lifeless> mgedmin: and there is a delayed rsync to get them to the analysis server
<lifeless> mgedmin: so I *always* get the OOPS id the user has seen rather than looking at the link myself
<mgedmin> sounds reasonable
<mgedmin> and it looks like upgrading the middle repository fixed everything
<lifeless> great!
<lifeless> what was one of the OOPS please; I want to file a bug (thats a normal [but undesirable] situation and we shouldn't error like that)
<mgedmin> putting OOPS numbers into page titles was a *great* idea
<lifeless> huh? it should be in the body
<mgedmin> I can recover them from my browser history now that all those tabs are long closed
<mgedmin>  OOPS-1834CBB6546
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1834CBB6546
<lifeless> oh, as-well, nice
<lifeless> thank you
<mgedmin> and there was also OOPS-1834CBB6545 but it'll probably be the same
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1834CBB6545
<mgedmin> if you want the backstory
<mgedmin> there was a ~mgedmin/gtimelog/trunk, I branched ~mgedmin/gtimelog/app-indicator off it, then I changed the owner of gtimelog/trunk to ~gtimelog-dev/
<mgedmin> this broke the app-indicator branch (stacked branches don't like it when you move their parent from under them; I don't recall if I filed a bug about that, but I should've)
<mgedmin> and I had to push my ~gtimelog-dev/gtimelog/trunk into ~mgedmin/gtimelog/trunk to unbreak the app-indicator branch
<mgedmin> that's how -- entirely unintentionally -- I ended up with a chain of three stacked repos
<mgedmin> and that's why I completely forgot about the middle one
<vishy> Hello, everyone.  I'm trying to upload a package to a ppa.  It is failing to build because it needs a newer version of another package.  There is another ppa that has this package, so I would like to download the package from that ppa and upload it to mine.  I've done apt-get source <package> to get the relevant files.  Is there any way to upload this directly without changes? Or do I need to build the package and generate a changes fil
<vishy> upload.
<lifeless> vishy: why don't you just copy it in the web ui ?
<vishy> lifeless: there is a way to copy packages from other ppas in the web ui?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> biab
<vishy> ah add ppa dependencies?
<kshadeslayer> isnt 'When Complete' on https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-kdebindings << a bit vague?
<kshadeslayer> possibly change it to 'ETA'
<kshadeslayer> or something similar
#launchpad 2011-01-09
<bullgard4> jcsackett: Thank you for your explanation last night. I filed now a bug report to bugzilla. I still believe that this an inferior solution compared to a would be error report via »ubuntu-bugs gnome-panel« because the latter would collect automatically details about my operating system  and program configuration. Which bugzilla does not.
<wgrant> bullgard4: Why don't you use "ubuntu-bug gnome-panel"?
<bullgard4> wgrant: I have filed bug report #700563 to Launchpad. I do not know why Lanunchpad yesterday told me that (only) Bugzilla accepts bug reports for the gnome-panel DEB program package.
<wgrant> bullgard4: You tried at https://launchpad.net/gnome-panel?
<wgrant> That is not the package page.
<wgrant> That is the upstream project page.
<wgrant> Perhaps you wanted the Ubuntu package page, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel
<bullgard4> wgrant: I filed the bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/700563
<wgrant> bullgard4: Right, that's in the Ubuntu package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel. It sounds like you were initially trying to file it in the upstream project, https://launchpad.net/gnome-panel. But GNOME doesn't use Launchpad to track their bugs, so you can't do that.
<soren> Is Launchpad down?
<wgrant> soren: Looks OK to me.
<wgrant> It is disturbingly fast, though.
<soren> https://launchpad.net/ times out for me.
<wgrant> What does a traceroute say?
 * soren twiddles thumbs, waiting for it.
<soren> It gets all the way to 17:  eth0.chenet.canonical.com                            50.742ms asymm 14
<wgrant> I can connect to both frontends from here :/
<soren> ..then goes into a bunch of "no reply"
<wgrant> Odd. I go through there as well.
<wgrant> I have some packet loss in Level 3, but not much.
<wgrant> I can also connect from hosts in the UK and US...
<soren> Uh... Firefox gets through. Chrome does not.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<soren> wtf?
<soren> It's really, really slow, though.
<soren> In Firefox, that is.
<soren> If I switch to 3G it works fine.
<ari-tczew> during commenting on review I got an error:  The following errors were encountered:    (, 'createComment', 'launchpad.AnyPerson')
<thumper> ari-tczew: not sure what happened there
<ari-tczew> thumper: I know what happened. My session was expired (logout was one on another tab in firefox) and LP gave that output. ^^
<ari-tczew> It should be improved.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: ^^
<thumper> ari-tczew: did you file a bug?
<ari-tczew> thumper: nope.
#launchpad 2012-01-02
<jonrafkind> I just uploaded my package via dput and got an error on the command line, but I also got an email from launchpad saying it accepted my package
<jonrafkind> the error from dput is Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<dobey> jonrafkind: it's a known bug
<jonrafkind> the package was signed. I have upload this package with the same signature multiple times in the past successfully
<jonrafkind> is it ignorable?
<lifeless> yes
<mcc> so i'm not familiar with bzr or launchpad... i'm trying to check out an open source project to make a small change
<mcc> the repository seems to be over 150 MB... just checking, bzr doesn't have a way to, like, download just the single revision you want, like svn does or anything?
<mcc> also: I think i'm checking out just one *branch*-- if i want to check out a different branch will i then have to download another 150 MB of files? or is there a way to just "add" a branch to an existing clone and get just the missing revisions? or is it implicit, if i check out lp:inkscape, i've also checked out lp:inkscape/0.48.x?
<lifeless> mcc: you can indeed share the history you've downloaded
<lifeless> mcc: 'bzr checkout --lightweight' will download just the tip revision
<mcc> lifeless: thanks
<ajf_> I have launchpad mirroring a project in subversion on code.google.com. If I switch that repository to git, is it possible to switch launchpad to use that without recreating the launchpad repo?
<BerndSch> hello, is there someone who could help me with a ppa? I'm trying to create my first ppa but the build fails with the error "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID". How can I fix this?
<soren> This doesn't look right to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790403/
<czajkowski> soren: breaking things on abank holiday
<czajkowski> :)
<soren> Bank holiday? Today?
<soren> Oh.
<czajkowski> soren: yup
<soren> New years fell on a Saturday. Right.
 * soren kicks and screams
<ajmitch> almost
<czajkowski> soren: you can go back to sleep now :_
<czajkowski> :)
 * soren sobs instead
<wgrant> soren: http
<wgrant> Not https
<wgrant> It still shouldn't redirect infinitely, though.
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Was it always this way?
<soren> (http rather than https, I mean)
<wgrant> soren: Yes
<wgrant> soren: The only thing on https://bazaar.launchpad.net is codebrowse for private branches.
<soren> wgrant: Ok. Thanks!
<ahasenack> hi guys, I'm getting a "General error" when uploading a package to a ppa and the signature is checked, is something wrong in lp or is it me?
<ahasenack> Uploading python-tz_2010b-2~lucid1~ppa1_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<stgraber> ahasenack: yeah it happens sometimes, your upload usually still goes through, you'll get the confirmation e-mail in a few minutes
<geser> ahasenack: during dput? you can ignore that if you are sure that you signed it with the right key and wait for the accepted (or rejected) mail
<ahasenack> stgraber: indeed, I just got it
<ahasenack> geser: yeah, during dput, using ftp
<stgraber> geser: the annoying thing is when you use dput to push more than one source package, as it'll exit when it gets the error
<stgraber> geser: so I had to stop doing that and switch to "for change in *.changes; do dput $change; done" instead
<geser> stgraber: why not write an wrapper that calls dput in a loop with one argument at a time?
<stgraber> geser: yeah, I guess if that error persists, I may end up doing that (also need to touch the .upload file as dput won't create it on failure)
<ahasenack> is there another way to upload a package to a ppa that doesn't use dput?
<geser> dput with sftp
<ahasenack> I was using that, but another bug came up so I switched back to ftp
<geser> but I'm not sure if this check is done there too or not
<ahasenack> a long time ago ftp wouldn't work for large packages (like 90Mb), so I switched to sftp, then I started hitting another bug with sftp, and switched back to ftp
<htorque> hi everyone! i'm trying to run apport-collect and get the following crash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/790565/ is this a problem with launchpad or apport?
<jelmer> htorque: hi
<jelmer> htorque: it looks like apport might be trying to set a tag that has an invalid name
<jelmer> htorque: the best course of action is probably to file a bug against apport
<jelmer> though admittedly the exception from launchpadlib isn't perfect either..
<htorque> jelmer: thanks, will do
<kamal> hi #launchpad (allanap) ...  can I have a spam post removed from a LP bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/568611/comments/252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released]
<exarkun> is there a Twisted-based launchpad api client library?
<dobey> i don't think so. launchpadlib, lazr.restfulclient, and wadllib just use urllib2 (maybe httplib2 as well), iirc
<exarkun> is launchpadlib threadsafe?
<exarkun> wait, urllib2 isn't even threadsafe
<exarkun> so...
<dobey> well, i use it in a gtk+ app with threads in python
<dobey> and it works fine
<exarkun> except when it fails 1% of the time, unreproducably, on client machines? :)
<exarkun> I guess using it from exactly one non-main thread should be somewhat okay
<dobey> no
<dobey> it is the main gtk+ thread and the one thread for lp stuff, though; so not crazy like, say, threads in evolution are
<exarkun> okay, yea, that sounds like what I should do, I guess
<exarkun> is anyone interested in (as in, willing to pay an expert to write) a twisted-based version of launchpadlib?
<dobey> though i'd guess that more threads would be generally fine as long as you do it right.
<exarkun> urllib2 really isn't threadsafe, I've checked
<exarkun> it probably would work fine 99.9% of the time, and then break mysteriously.
<dobey> well, all software does that anyway
<exarkun> So why even try to do any better
<exarkun> Besides, if anyone ever made a program that worked right, users would suddenly be very angry at everyone else
<exarkun> That would be a major disaster :)
<exarkun> I have more questions about launchpadlib, like how to get all the bugs for a project, but I have to go.  cya.
<dobey> ok
<zooko> Is there a bug I can subscribe to in order to be informed about progress/changes in having launchpad watch sf.net and redhat bugzilla?
<zooko> Folks: I think https://launchpad.net/zenoss should link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/zenoss-trac . I've already written to the email address listed as the maintainer of https://launchpad.net/zenoss, but it bounced.
<zooko> What can I do?
<micahg> zooko: you can file a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<zooko> micahg: thanks!
#launchpad 2012-01-03
<exarkun> How do I get all bugs related to a project using launchpadlib?
<wgrant> exarkun: lp.projects['fooproject'].searchTasks() will give you a sequence of all open bugs. You can pass in a list of statuses to get closed ones too.
<wgrant> See searchTasks' docs on https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html
<shnatsel> hello everybody
<shnatsel> my recipe fails on source stage with bzr errors: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/88943640/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> shnatsel: Does your debian/control have a comment at the top?
<wgrant> The old version of python-debian that we currently have on the builders doesn't like that very much.
<shnatsel> wgrant: no idea, I'm just using the one from lp:libwnck3
<shnatsel> wgrant: lp:ubuntu/libwnck, sorry
<shnatsel> the recipe is https://code.launchpad.net/~shnatsel/+recipe/libwnck3-backport
<exarkun> wgrant: Thanks.
<shnatsel> (trying to build newer libwnck with working gir in Oneiric)
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/libwnck3/precise/view/head:/debian/control
<wgrant> There is indeed a comment at the top.
<wgrant> Maybe I can convince an admin to upgrade the builders in the next couple of days.
<Resistance> out of curiosity, anyone know of any supybot plugins which (given correct python libraries being present) can pull bug data from a project on launchpad, and routinely check for updates?  I'd rather not code one myself
<wgrant> jelmer: Is the new python-debian in cat yet?
<Resistance> (and google segv's firefox atm... some glitch in cache)
<jelmer> wgrant: no, the RT is still open
<wgrant> Let's see if we can fix that :)
<wgrant> jelmer: Do you know the number?
<wgrant> Oh, still 46345?
<wgrant> The bzr-builder one?
<jelmer> yep
<twb> Why doesn't Canonical buy the lp.net domain and 302 it to launchpad.net (like VA does for sf -> sourceforge) ?
<twb> Is someone squatting on the domain and asking too much for it?
<StevenK> pad.lv?
<twb> Eh?
<wgrant> StevenK: That's not a full redirect.
<wgrant> It's just a few shortcuts.
<wgrant> And it's less than obvious :)
<twb> Yeah, I mean more like (in apache terms) a full Redirect 302 / https://launchpad.net/
<dobey> twb: and yes, lp.net owner is squatting for ridiculous $$
<dobey> "please make an offer above our minimum threshold of 1,000 USD"
<twb> dobey: OK, thanks
<jonrafkind> am I correct in believing that 'copy binaries' copies the binaries that were compiled for one distro to another? and in that case all the dependancies of the binary must be satisified in the new distro?
<wgrant> jonrafkind: That's right.
<wgrant> jonrafkind: You have to verify that yourself.
<jonrafkind> I am not comfortable with that because newer distros might break things
<jonrafkind> but I also cannot do a source copy, because then I get an error about the same version already existing
<jonrafkind> so I have to make a new package with the new distro in the changelog, and submit that
<wgrant> Right.
<jonrafkind> uploading what is essentially the same package 4/5 times seems wildly innefficient to me, is there a better way?
<wgrant> In a lot of cases copying forwards works fine.
<wgrant> You should check and do that if possible.
<wgrant> Otherwise, you could perhaps use <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes>.
<jonrafkind> is the benefit here that bzr lives on launchpad and I can issue remote commands to the launchpad server to create packages for me?
<wgrant> Right. And it will automatically create multiple versions, appending ~RELEASENAME1 to the version.
<jonrafkind> so I would need some sort of svn->bzr thing to make that work..
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<jonrafkind> well I mean for every commit of svn I do I would have to mirror it to bzr
<wgrant> That's what that's for.
<jonrafkind> since of course I would not move to bzr wholesale
<wgrant> LP can do that automatically.
<jonrafkind> oh
<czajkowski> aloha
<mrevell> Hello
<czajkowski> mrevell: hey happy new year!
<mrevell> czajkowski, And to you :)
<czajkowski> mrevell: were you watching Mrs. brown ?
<mrevell> czajkowski, It was on in the background... :)
<czajkowski> it can be kind of funny
<czajkowski> but the accent kills me
<Oleg|percona> Hi guys
<Oleg|percona> I have following problem:
<Oleg|percona> oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/rnt-5.1$ bzr merge lp:percona-server/5.1 -r 317..319
<Oleg|percona> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<Oleg|percona> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Oleg|percona> oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/rnt-5.1$ bzr info
<Oleg|percona> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<Oleg|percona> Location:
<Oleg|percona>   branch root: .
<Oleg|percona> Related branches:
<Oleg|percona>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/percona-server/rnt-5.1/
<Oleg|percona>   submit branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/percona-server/5.1/
<Oleg|percona> Can anybody help me?...
<stgraber> Oleg|percona: seems like bazaar.launchpad.net isn't reachable for you. Can you try "telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22" to confirm?
<Oleg|percona> oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/rnt-5.1$ telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22
<Oleg|percona> Trying 91.189.90.11...
<Oleg|percona> Connected to bazaar.launchpad.net.
<Oleg|percona> Escape character is '^]'.
<Oleg|percona> SSH-2.0-Twisted
<Oleg|percona> ¤Ë(ÞâFR÷H$ÆÓËdiffie-hellman-group1-sha1ssh-rsaaes256-ctr,aes256-cbc,aes192-ctr,aes192-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes128-cbc,cast128-ctr,cast128-cbc,blowfish-ctr,blowfish-cbc,3des-ctr,3des-cbcaes256-ctr,aes256-cbc,aes192-ctr,aes192-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes128-cbc,cast128-ctr,cast128-cbc,blowfish-ctr,blowfish-cbc,3des-ctr,3des-cbchmac-sha1,hmac-md5hmac-sha1,hmac-md5	none,zlib	none,zlib©U^[[?1;2c^C
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: ^
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: Hm, from 5'th or 6'th retry merge was done
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: I'm sure this is launchpad problem. All other sites works fine
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: http://pastebin.com/kuYxKBha
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/rnt-5.1$ ping bazaar.launchpad.net
<Oleg|percona> PING bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Oleg|percona> stgraber: Thank you anyway!
<stgraber> ok, definitely looks like a network problem somewhere between your machine and Launchpad. I haven't seen any issue here (been grabbing/pushing branches for the past hour or so) but maybe I was just lucky
<stgraber> Oleg|percona: the route from here is completely different from yours, I only share the last two hops
<wgrant> Oleg|percona: Can you ping launchpad.net itself?
<Oleg|percona> wgrant: oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/percona-server$ ping launchpad.net
<Oleg|percona> PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.222) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Oleg|percona> 64 bytes from launchpad-net.nutmeg.canonical.com (91.189.89.222): icmp_req=1 ttl=47 time=165 ms
<wgrant> Is the route similar?
<treaves> Any vas team member around?
<treaves> That's v c s .
<jelmer> hi treaves
<treaves> Heya.
<jelmer> I'm not sure what you mean by vcs
<treaves> https://answers.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports
<treaves> My understanding is that is the team that handles migrations / imports.
<jelmer> treaves: somewhat - it's the team that manages the existing code imports
<jelmer> treaves: you should be able to request vcs imports from the web interface
<treaves> A FAQ stated to e-mail the team when an import was done, and timed imports of an external source where no longer required.
<treaves> Yes, I want it stopped.
<treaves> So that LP is now the source of record for the repo.
<jelmer> treaves: if you own the existing import, you should be able to rename it out of the way and then simply push a new copy up to the current location
<jelmer> treaves: if not, then one of us should be able to rename it for you
<treaves> Hmm....
 * treaves looks for a rename fearure
<jelmer> treaves: it's part of the branch properties
<treaves> Ah.
<jelmer> ("change branch details")
<treaves> jelmer: So the name is 'trunk'; are you saying that if I rename it 'import', the auto-sync with the svn will stop?
<jelmer> treaves: no, it won't stop (you'll have to delete the branch for that)
<treaves> Oh.
<jelmer> but it will mean you can then push a branch that's not an import to the branch location
<jelmer> (such as a branch that's based on your existing import)
<treaves> Gotcha. I'll give that a try.
<treaves> jelmer: that seemed to do it.  Thanks much!
<rmk> Hello.  I was wondering how I could go about getting a private PPA?
<rmk> Even if it were a paid service.
<micahg> rmk: please see https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<rmk> Great thank you
<EvilResistance> rmk:  afaik its not cheap...
<rmk> It's only $250 a year, that's cheap
<rmk> At the very least it is quite reasonable :)
<EvilResistance> reasonable yes.  affordable to all, no (there's at least 10 reasons I could use a private PPA, but i decided to set up my own debian repository instead)
<rmk> Ah, sure.  This is for our company, in which case it is reasonable.
<rmk> It wouldn't be for personal use I agree.
<EvilResistance> indeed
<dobey> depends
<dobey> people pay more than that to watch people argue.
<EvilResistance> :P
<rmk> haha
<dobey> or to watch some bands play on stage for a couple hours
<dobey> or watch a bunch of grown men run a round a field for an hour
<mKn0wt> hello, there, can some one provide me a link or somthing how to translate openerp6 on centos please?
<mKn0wt> iam new on erp
<mKn0wt> i need translate it to spanish
<phillw> hi, could some one point me to the 'How To' to set sub-teams as belonging to a master team?
<lifeless> click on 'change details' on the subteam home page
<EvilResistance> phillw:  i can help ya if you want, it'd be "Add one of my teams" on the page for the master team
<EvilResistance> oop nevermind
<lifeless> thats for belong-too
<EvilResistance> i see
<lifeless> if you want member-of what EvilResistance suggests is correct
<phillw> EvilResistance: okies, thanks, can an admin do that, or does it need the owner to do it?
<lifeless> erm, clarity: 'owned by' vs 'member of'
<lifeless> phillw: what do you want to achieve?
<EvilResistance> phillw:  do you want it "owned by" or "member of"
<phillw> member of
<EvilResistance> i don't know unfortunately...
 * EvilResistance hasnt ever done it as non-owner
<phillw> for example, we have lubuntu, and we know have sub teams, for example lubuntu-qa. I want them to be shown as 'part of' lubuntu
<EvilResistance> mhm...
<EvilResistance> well i dont know if the administrator of a group can add the team to another team's list (i.e. "part of Lubuntu")
<EvilResistance> you might need owner, but i've never tried as a non-owner
<lifeless> owner/admin
<phillw> I so love it that our team just expects me to know this stuff :P
<phillw> lifeless: okies, so If I start at lubuntu, I can add the sub teams>?
<lifeless> if you own/admin ~lubuntu yes
<lifeless> if you don't have access to the subteam you can only offer an invite
<phillw> I'm sure I'm admin. if not - I'll get them to grant it to their admin person :P
<lifeless> just click on add member, put in the name of the team to add, click ok
<phillw> lifeless: thanks, how do I delete https://launchpad.net/lubuntu-wiki-docs I set it up as a project by mistake.
<phillw> it should be, and is https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs
<phillw> it's amazing what missing the tilde can do!
<lifeless> done for you
<phillw> lifeless: thanks :)
<rmk> I've got a new project created with a commercial subscription -- can't seem to find a way to create a PPA
<rmk> We're not hosting our code locally, just want to use the ppa functionality for now
<spm> rmk: sure, which project - I'll sort that now. PM me if you'd prefer.
#launchpad 2012-01-04
<phillw> Hi (again) I know that lubuntu does not use https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu I'm a bit puzzled as to why that area exists, what should I do to see if the person in Tehran is a 'decent' person?
<lifeless> phillw: sorry, can you rephrase, I don't understand the predicate
<phillw> lifeless: should I e-mail said owner?
<lifeless> phillw: you should explain what you mean, because I don't understand you
<EvilResistance> i think what he means is he wants to know why that user has the "lubuntu" id
<EvilResistance> and wants to know whether he should talk to taht user about that id or something
 * EvilResistance is guessing, based on what he knows about phillw
<dobey> i think he wants to take over the name for a team perhaps or something
<EvilResistance> makes sense, actually
<dobey> anyway, i am not really here
<phillw> thanks EvilResistance, yeah, when I see a threat to lubuntu, my fingers cannot keep up with my brain in terms of WTH???!!!!
<EvilResistance> ^ that
 * EvilResistance expected that
<lifeless> ok, so this person has been a user of LP for about 6 years
<phillw> I found it listed, by accident, when linking the teams up
<lifeless> I think if you want to use their name for a team name, you should start by asking them
<lifeless> they don't appear to be very active
<phillw> Well, as Canonical actually 'own' the name lubuntu, it should be a real short conversation.
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> not really, a user account is clearly not a trademark violation issue
<lifeless> that would be like killing a fly with an ICM MIRV
<lifeless> *ICBM*
<StevenK> IE, highly effective at killing 5 million of the buggers?
<lifeless> but guaranteed to miss the one you want
<StevenK> Haha
<phillw> lifeless: I'll pass it onto Canonical, it is well beyond my limited knowledge of what they allow.
<lifeless> besides which, IIRC lubuntu didn't exist in 2006
<lifeless> phillw: if you want the name, the first thing to do is talk to the user
<phillw> lifeless: you have not read the Canonical TM statement.... if it has buntu in it, it is theres.
<phillw> this saves 'rip offs'
<lifeless> phillw: uhm, yes, I have.
<lifeless> phillw: you're welcome to escalate if you want, I'm merely trying to save some round trips.
<lifeless> it would be uncouth for us to take the name without discussion, I'm sure none of our sysadmins would do that.
<phillw> lifeless: no worrys, mate, I'll pop it over to them, it is not for me to get involved. They can look at it and make a decision. No need to have round trips.
<lifeless> I think you've missed the point. You are involved because you are the person requesting the username
<phillw> I've had stuff approved by their TM team in the past, I'll just ask my contact there for their views on the matter. We mere mortals do not decide :)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<phillw> no, I was not asking for the user name, just pointing out to lp that there is an lp registered the is totally unknown to our team.
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu   That is pretty much a master account on lp for Lubuntu.
<phillw> all of our team lp accounts begin https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu
<phillw> lifeless: as both an OP and +F on our IRC stuff, along with being both admin and owner of various lubuntu lp accounts, all I am saying is that I find this disturbing. There was no offence or hostility meant towards you or lp. I am fiercley protective of lubuntu.
<dobey> i don't think you want to try to turn this into a battle. you should ask nicely and if he says no, just deal with not owning that account and move on with your life; trying to turn it into a legal battle as you seem to suggest it is, is probably not a good idea, unless you want to rename lubuntu to something else :)
<dobey> phillw: i am sure the person has no hostility towards lubuntu by having that user id
<phillw> dobey: a battle is the last thing I want.
<phillw> thank you guys for your advice, I will in the 1st instance attempt to make contact with the person. I am one of lifes eternal pessimists, that way life is actually full of pleasant suprises :)
<cody-somerville> phillw, If you don't have any luck with contacting the user, the next step is to file a question against the launchpad project with your request for that account to be renamed.
<phillw> thanks, I'm sorry if I came over as agressive, but I was their admin guy long before we got adopted. You guys on lp have always been more than kind and understanding for not just lubuntu but for other teams I'm involved in. Again, I do apologise... I saw WTH?!! Next time, I will count to 10 :)
<phillw> cody-somerville: I'm an admin on lubuntu :D
<cody-somerville> phillw, hmm?
<phillw> cody-somerville: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<cody-somerville> phillw, Yes. I understand you're involved with the Lubuntu project. You mentioned that earlier in the conversation. :)
<phillw> we'll let things happen, I have emailed the person asking him to reply to me via my phillw@ubuntu.com address, I know it does not carry the same authority as an @canonical address, but I'm hopefull we do not need to go that far.
<rmk> Is it possible for a team to have multiple administrators?
<rmk> Just found it.
<rmk> Does add-apt-repository support private repos?
<wgrant> rmk: It doesn't, unfortunately.
<wgrant> rmk: You have to add the sources.list entries manually.
<rmk> ok -- yeah it seemed that way, just wanted to confirm I wasn't missing something
<twb> I remember Ubuntu has a script that can pull down an SSH public key from launchpad, and drop it in authorized_keys -- what's that script called?
<micahg> twb: add-apt-repository
<micahg> oops, sorry
<twb> ssh-keyscan?
<twb> nope
<wgrant> twb: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/03/introducing-ssh-import-lp-id.html
<twb> ssh-import-lp, thanks!
<wgrant> Where I also link to http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/launchpadduser.py
<wgrant> ssh-import-lp-id adds keys to the current account
<wgrant> launchpadduser creates a new account.
 * micahg wasn't aware of such a script, there are new toys showing up all the time
<twb> Basically I want this feature so I can call up a customer and say "please run <pull command> twb" to populate ~root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<twb> Preferably backing onto my httpd's public_html rather than lp, tho
<twb> I meant to write the script from scratch like four years ago, noticed recently that lp already had one :-)
<d1b> morning guys
<d1b> i accidentally xss :<
<wgrant> d1b: Can you file a bug, making sure to select the security option at the bottom?
<d1b> wgrant: will do ^ ^
<d1b> wgrant: i found two, the first is stupid and you cannot use it against someone the second is a stored xss and is rather amusing
<wgrant> I know of several instances of the first, but thought I'd stamped out most of the latter.
<d1b> don't be silly, lunchpad is awesome
<d1b> you guys should have a bounty ;)
<wgrant> Hmm, this is a nice old one.
<wgrant> Thanks!
<d1b> does lunchpad have any clickjacking protection?
<d1b> i don't see any x-frame header options
<wgrant> No :)
<d1b> awesome so all those self xss are exploitable through clickjacking then!
<d1b> well done guys
 * d1b files another bug
<lifeless> d1b: thanks
<lifeless> d1b: qastaging.launchpad.net is a better site to experiment on
<lifeless> same code, ~same deployment config etc, but db is tossed away regularly
<lifeless> and outbound mail is trapped, so noone gets annoyed ;)
<d1b> lifeless: yes i remembered about it after i registered the account on the main lunchpad domain
<d1b> hey so if i steal someone's session cookie can i just use it? i haven't tried it yet(is it ip locked?)
<d1b> i don't feel like reading python code today :p
<danhg> morning
<lifeless> d1b: its not locked to ip, no, so its fairly important to keep secure
<d1b> lifeless: so it should be made httponly if nothing will break then ...
<deryck> abentley, adeuring, rick_h__ -- I completely forgot we need to do an irc support schedule while on maintenance.
<adeuring> deryck: right...
<deryck> adeuring, I think your time would have passed some maybe pick up 3 hours tomorrow during your day, which doesn't overlap us.  cool?
<adeuring> deryck: sure
<deryck> rick_h__, and how about you start this hour we're in and the next 2 hours, cool?
<deryck> then I take the 3 after that, and abentley the 3 after that.
<rick_h__> deryck: ok
<deryck> I'll draft a formal, in UTC, schedule on the wiki page if that sounds generally agreeable to you all.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: rick_h__ | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<abentley> deryck: I make that rickh until 17:00, deryck until 20:00, abentley until 23:00.  My EOD is 22:00
<deryck> abentley, yup that computes to me as well.  so let's back the three of us up by an hour.  and adeuring can take 3 hours before that.
<abentley> deryck: cool.
<deryck> adeuring, abentley, rick_h__ -- does the schedule at https://dev.launchpad.net/MaintenanceRotationSchedule look good?
<abentley> deryck: Yes.
<rick_h__> deryck: yep
<adeuring> deryck: I don't see any specific times for us...
<deryck> rick_h__, so I'll take over in roughly an hour.
<adeuring> deryck: gah, got it now
<adeuring> looks good
<deryck> adeuring, ah ok.  was trying to type how to find it. :)
<deryck> adeuring, cool, thanks
<deryck> thanks, guys
<sabdfl> hi folks, what's the count of daily builds these days?
<rick_h__> sabdfl: checking, you mean those projects that build daily? Or how many total per day we're running?
<jelmer> sabdfl: last I checked the number of recipes that built succesfully at least once in the last 30 days was close to 600
<jelmer> that includes some one-off builds as well though, but it excludes recipes set to build daily for which none of the branches has changed in the last 30 days
<rick_h__> jelmer: sabdfl if looking at recipe builds they're running 400-630 range per day
* rick_h__ changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<rick_h__> deryck: heads up
<deryck> rick_h__, thanks
<sabdfl> thanks jelmer, rick_h__
<dobey> sabdfl: if you're asking for marketing/stats data there; ubuntu one uses recipe/daily builds quite heavily
<dobey> ah, i see
<jonrafkind> is there a way to know how many users installed my ppa and/or installed software that my ppa provides?
<stgraber> jonrafkind: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/tracking-ppa-download-statistics and https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/139855 should help you get that data
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 139855 in Launchpad itself "Display stats about PPA usage" [Low,Fix released]
<jonrafkind> ok cool this ppastats.py script seems to work
<jonrafkind> I assume this is across all versions? that is, if I upload a new version are the download stats reset to 0?
<lifeless> jonrafkind: yes
<jonrafkind> is there a way to get the lifetime download count?
<deryck> abentley, over to you at top of hour, but changing now, 'cause I have TL call now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<abentley> deryck: ack
<egon> Getting a search error for the ubuntu archive.
<egon> (Error ID: OOPS-6c0c9cd639d10e55161e0f334826be9f)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=6c0c9cd639d10e55161e0f334826be9f
<guntbert> trying to report a bug I get the answer "there is 1 error" (see http://imagebin.org/191803 ), what gives?
<jelmer> guntbert: you need to provide a description explaining the bug
<exarkun> launchpad is rejecting my ssh credentials when I try to push, what do I do
<guntbert> jelmer: hmmph - I was expecting apport to supply all needed info - it would be nice if the web page said something like " you need to provide a description explaining the bug" :)
<guntbert> jelmer: thx anyway
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
#launchpad 2012-01-05
<jonrafkind> I just got a rejection mesage from launchpad: Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'SUPPORTED' state.
<jonrafkind> I have uploaded packages before to this ppa, why do I now get this error?
<wgrant> jonrafkind: You tried to upload to the Ubuntu primary archive, not your PPA.
<lifeless> are you sure you uploaded to a PPA ?
<jonrafkind> oh.. do'h
<share> hi
<share> your website doesn't work wells with images enabled in firefox 9.0.1
<share> LMAO.
<share> I thought it was a javascript issue
<share> solution: block images for bugs.launchpad.net
<lifeless> uhm, you might like to file a bug on firefox, if its not the existing sprite one
<share> funny because at #firefox they told me to file a bug for launchpad in launchpad
<lifeless> bug 744808
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 744808 in Launchpad itself "image sprite is packed very asymmetrically and triggers poor rendering performance in firefox3 and missing icons in firefox4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744808
<share> lifeless: :)
<wgrant> That's a video driver bug.
<lifeless> which matches the symptoms share is describing
<wgrant> Has affected the proprietary nvidia and ati drivers, AIUI.
<share> lifeless: yep, images
<wgrant> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629234
<lifeless> wgrant: some of yes - for instance, I don't see it on my non-intel machines around here
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 629234 in General "Firefox for Linux is terribly slow scrolling the given URL" [Major,New: ]
<wgrant> lifeless: It used to hit fglrx, but hasn't for a couple of years.
<wgrant> And I don't have any nvidia machines around to test.
<share> ubuntu 10.10 32bit firefox 9.0.1 nvidia 260.19 intel cpu
<wgrant> Right, nvidia :)
<wgrant> See the Firefox bug I linked.
<share> :(
<share> :)
<wgrant> Firefox + nvidia proprietary driver + large images == slow
<micahg> I don't seem to have the issue
<micahg> ah, I better try before I say that :)
<micahg> ooh, timeout :)
<micahg> launchpad also shows as having a high JS memory count in Firefox, but I think that's a firefox bug
<rick_h__> yea, there's some known issues with large image sprites. I've not looked at how large the ones on LP are
<rick_h__> funny that it hits driver issues ugh
<micahg> want an OOPS, I see 2 other bugs for the same page type
<wgrant> What's the OOPS ID?
<micahg> OOPS-952dd9f2043534d60ef757892b905c6c
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=952dd9f2043534d60ef757892b905c6c
<micahg> the bug listed there is a lie
<wgrant> It usually is :(
<wgrant> Non-sql time: 6729 ms
<wgrant> ouch
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> It's that bug.
<wgrant> With heaps of attachments and comments, and many dupes.
<lifeless> micahg: JS memory is an LP bug
<lifeless> micahg: we don't do things very efficiently
<rick_h__> I need to find a partner for removing mochikit next week. lifeless who else besides me/deryck are JS fans?
<lifeless> wgrant sinzui gary benji
<rick_h__> ty much
<lifeless> are the first four names to come to mind
<lifeless> abentley
<lifeless> I'm going to stop now, before I list the whole team
<StevenK> sinzui has been wanting to kill mochi for years
<wgrant> rick_h__: An excellent plan.
<wgrant> rick_h__: Even better if we can kill YUI2 as well (we only use it for its calendar widget)
<rick_h__> I've got deryck reviewing my removing the old inlinehelp stuff
<wgrant> YUI3ifying it?
<rick_h__> wgrant: cool, interesting in pariing up for it
<rick_h__> wgrant: yea
<rick_h__> wgrant: new yui3 module in lp/app/js
<wgrant> Great.
<rick_h__> https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/launchpad/port_inlinehelp_907443/+merge/87384
 * StevenK points rick_h__ at -dev
<rick_h__> right, sorry StevenK, running with the convo
<micahg> wgrant: sorry, was disconnected, Bug #726370 or Bug #724025 seem to be more likely
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 726370 in Launchpad itself "BugTask:+index timeout - late evaluation of Person/ValidPersonCache" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726370
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724025 in Launchpad itself "BugTask:+index timeout due to high cpu time rendering many bug tasks in bug 230350" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724025
<micahg> lifeless: should I file a bug fo rthe JS stuff?
<lifeless> micahg: I think there is one, but if you can't find it, by all means
<kokoye2007> Who is can help. PPA upload for
<EvilResistance> are you asking for help with a PPA upload?
<kokoye2007> EvilResistance: Yes Sir
<kokoye2007> i can upload and Success at Terminal. but no email and no change on My PPA
<EvilResistance> kokoye2007:  did you wait at least 5 minutes?
<EvilResistance> kokoye2007:  it takes at least 5 minutes for the upload checkers to detect the upload
<kokoye2007> EvilResistance:  Okie
<EvilResistance> micahg:  is signing the Ubuntu CoC required for using PPAs?
<micahg> idr
<StevenK> It is, yes.
<kokoye2007> EvilResistance: Yes My sign CoC
<kokoye2007>  7D42A81A is my key
 * EvilResistance was just checking :P
<EvilResistance> kokoye2007:  if you didnt get the email by now something must be up with the package
<kokoye2007> EvilResistance:  how to check ?
<kokoye2007> recheck to package ?
<kokoye2007> thz EvilResistance
<kokoye2007> :D
<EvilResistance> i'm not sure how you created the package, or what methods you entailed, nor do I know what could have explodified in the package
<EvilResistance> or it could be tons of lag today
<EvilResistance> (doubts it, he just uploaded 3 package updates)
<kokoye2007> :S Thz EvilResistance
<kokoye2007> see ya again thz for your kind
<EvilResistance> kokoye2007:  did it work?  *assumes it did&
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some backend tasks (email, branch scanning) delayed due to hadware issue | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some backend tasks (email, branch scanning) delayed due to hadware issue | Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<rick_h__> sorry adeuring missed the topic change over
<adeuring> rick_h__: no problem :)
<mgz> if I visit <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-explorer/+bugs?field.tag=filewatcher> with javascript enabled, the new dynamic bug listings helpfully changes the url to <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-explorer/null>
<mgz> is there already a bug open for this?
<rick_h__> mgz: checking
<rick_h__> mgz: I'm not seeing anything. Can you submit a bug and let me know the number and I'll make sure it gets looked at?
<abentley> rick_h__, mgz: could this be https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/897277 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 897277 in Launchpad itself "Going to +bugs results in incorrect URL location" [Low,Triaged]
<mgz> abentley: yup, looks like that
<rick_h__> mgz: can you verify your opera version? I'll try to poke at it later and want to make sure I can duplicate it.
* rick_h__ changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some backend tasks (email, branch scanning) delayed due to hadware issue | Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<mgz> 10.60 but the last comment in the bug abentley says he got it failing with 10.52 too
<abentley> mgz, rick_h__: Right, I forgot that I managed to reproduce it later.
<abentley> rick_h__: I have a hunch that Opera is using the HistoryHash implementation of History, rather than the HistoryHTML5 version.  If so, fixing it might fix other HistoryHash browsers.
<mgz> is there a reason tags used are written into the page with javascript rather than appearing in the html?
<mgz> that and the broken hiding css are the only reasons I've ever wanted to enable scripting on launchpad.
<mgz> ...in the bugs page that is
<deryck> mgz, what do you mean written into page with js?  the type ahead search when adding tags?
<mgz> sorry, worded that particularly badly
<mgz> if I want the list of bug tags used by a project, the easiest way I've found is to enable js and go to bugs.launchpad.net/project
<mgz> then I can click on one to get the all the bugs with that tag
<deryck> ah right
<mgz> but the tags panel in the right bar is only populated with the tags used via js, unlike the bug status breakdown panel above it
<mgz> it's just got the 'Edit official tags' link in the markup
<deryck> yeah, and we're only heading more and more into the js-enabled direction.  not the other way.
<deryck> but I did think the counts above it were loaded via ajax too
<dobey> you can just hit the API?
<mgz> launchpad can't break the navigation if I don't let it run js :)
<mgz> it's also way faster.
<deryck> mgz, how does lp break navigation with js enabled?  the url bug you mention above?
<mgz> right, I'd have been happily ignorant of it's existence if I didn't need to find a tag
<deryck> ok, gotcha.
<jonesy> I need to make friends w/ launchpad in kind of a hurry. :(  What's an authoritative tutorial for someone who uses dvcs but doesn't know launchpad?
 * jonesy hates being in a hurry.
<dobey> mgz: the URL doesn't change for me when i load that page. it only breaks inside the DOM or something?
<deryck> jonesy, have you seen the help wiki?  https://help.launchpad.net/
<deryck> dobey, he's using Opera.
<jonesy> I think this looks like it should do me well http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html
<jonesy> thanks deryck
<deryck> np!
<dobey> oh
<mgz> ^when I'm not using lynx :)
<mcclurmc> is there a way to have a single PPA contain debs for multiple distro series? if I push the same source package to the same PPA, the second time with a different distro series in the changelog, the second package gets rejected because there is already a debian.tar.gz of the same name.
<bigjools> you need to copy it including binaries, or upload a different source version
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<EvilResistance> mcclurmc:  take a look at my ZNC fork PPA: https://launchpad.net/~trekweb/+archive/znc-fork
<EvilResistance> those were each versioned separately (see the version numbering) so the source is included in each upload
<EvilResistance> it built for each version
<EvilResistance> (failed on Lucid, but i know why)
<Resistance> is it possible to set up an auto-import to a branch from another branch hosted on lp?
<deryck> Resistance, I don't think so.  abentley, is there?
<Resistance> is there a way to manually do it?
<abentley> Resistance: I don't know if we forbade that or not.
<Resistance> i see
<abentley> Resistance: Manually would be "bzr pull".
<Resistance> the main reason i ask is because i'm trying to not use the trunk branch for a project to do that project's packaging... granted i'm on their dev team / driver team
<abentley> Resistance: This is a branch you want to commit to?
<Resistance> abentley:  yes, because i have to add some executables to it that end up in the binaries folders of the system so the program can be executed.
<Resistance> and they dont want me committing to the project's trunk
<abentley> Resistance: You cannot commit to auto-imported branches.
<Resistance> i see...
<Resistance> so technically
<Resistance> i'd have to get the code as is, and then commit to a branch myself?
<abentley> Resistance: Yes.  You could also create a packaging-only branch.
<Resistance> that'd work...
<abentley> Resistance: See bzr-builder or https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<abentley> Resistance: The "nest" instruction allows you to insert a packaging-only branch.
<dobey> Resistance: they are just scripts that go in the debian/ dir which you install by hand from there, no?
<Resistance> that'd actually work even better...
<Resistance> @dobey
<dobey> in which case you can maintain a branch that is just the debian/ contents, or you can maintain a source package branch that has all the contents, and you only modify stuff under debian/
<dobey> though it's odd that upstream wouldn't want useful fixes integrated into upstream :)
<mcclurmc> thanks, Resistance
<kenvandine> anyone around that can help me figure out why i can't push a bzr branch?
<kenvandine> bzr push lp:~ken-vandine/opensesame-signon-ui/packaging
<kenvandine>  bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~ken-vandine/opensesame-signon-ui/packaging/": : You cannot create branches in "~ken-vandine/opensesame-signon-ui"
<kenvandine> public project and public branch... can't figure out what is up with it
<dobey> kenvandine: weird
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed
<deryck> kenvandine, has anything changed with your ssh keys?
 * deryck is guess a bit here
<kenvandine> deryck, no... and i can push other branches for other projects
<kenvandine> i've pushed at least a dozen today
<deryck> hmmmm
<deryck> kenvandine, I get the same error, both locally and through the UI.  Has to be something with how opensesame-signon-ui is configured….
<deryck> kenvandine, but I don't see anything odd, just looking at it.
<deryck> kenvandine, ah, I see "Inherited branch visibility for all projects in Open Sesame Project is Forbidden." at the project group level.
<deryck> kenvandine, so perhaps you're in a group for the other sub projects that is not being used for this one project?
<kenvandine> weird, the other branches i've been pushing are sub projects of the same project
<deryck> kenvandine, what is a sub-project that worked?  Just for me to compare.
<kenvandine> opensesame-sigond
<kenvandine> opensesame-signond
<kenvandine> deryck, although that was pushing to a branch that already existed
<kenvandine> perhaps this is a permission that changed since i created that branch?
<deryck> I wouldn't think so.
<deryck> abentley, sorry to bother again, but can you help kenvandine?  He can't push a branch to one sub project of a project group, but can to others.
<deryck> abentley, and I can't figure out how the two are different.
<kenvandine> the opensesame-signon-ui code page says branches created will be public, etc
<dobey> kenvandine: that assumes you can create them, though ;)
<abentley> kenvandine: Was lunching.  Let me look.
<abentley> kenvandine: what branch are you trying to push to?
<kenvandine> abentley, lp:~ken-vandine/opensesame-signon-ui
<Resistance> what web software base does launchpad use?  (i.e. language its written in)
<rick_h__> Resistance: Python
<Resistance> rick_h__:  and what does it use for PGP key verification (such as for verifying you own a key when you add it to launchpad)?  still python?
<rick_h__> Resistance: looks that way. I've not touched that bit of code, but see it in here
<Resistance> i'll dig around it then
<dobey> i suspect something runs gpg --verify or something
<deryck> abentley, over to you, sir.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some backend tasks (email, branch scanning) delayed due to hadware issue | Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<abentley> deryck: ack
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some backend tasks (email, branch scanning) delayed due to hadware issue | Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<Quintasan> abentley: ping
<abentley> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> abentley: Can you edit git urls in import branches?
<Quintasan> It seems most of them was moved successfully but some of them weren't and I would like to have them moved
<abentley> Quintasan: I don't think I can.
<Quintasan> Hmm
<abentley> Quintasan: what's the branch?
<Quintasan> lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-contact-applet
<Quintasan> should import from 	git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-contact-applet.git
<abentley> Quintasan: One sec.
<abentley> Quintasan: Okay, I've updated it and scheduled an import.
<Quintasan> I have two more but let's see if that one works
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Works!
<Quintasan> Could you also please change lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-filetransfer-handler   to use   git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-filetransfer-handler.git?
<Quintasan> no question mark at the end :P
<Quintasan> and lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-integration-module to use git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-integration-module.git
<Quintasan> abentley: ^ Thanks in advance
<abentley> Quintasan: both updated
<Quintasan> abentley: Thanks, turns out I have MORE of them so I will file a question
<Quintasan> I was hoping to start working on dailies but they moved code yet again
<abentley> Quintasan: it appears all these branches have leading spaces in the URL.
<Quintasan> abentley: Yup, works now. Thanks!
<abentley> Quintasan: Cool.  Yeah, it sounds like a Question is the way to go.
<hornerj> any updates to the email issues. I'm trying to resurrect my account to update my ppa
<hornerj> anyone having trouble changing their password?
<hornerj> Hi abentley, are you around?
<abentley> hornerj: Hi.
<hornerj> the topic states that there's issue with email? Is this still the case?
<abentley> hornerj: let me check.
<abentley> hornerj: Apparently the issue is fixed: https://twitter.com/#!/launchpadstatus
<hornerj> Huh, I wonder why I'm not getting email instructions on how to change my password, then.
<abentley> hornerj: The login service is managed by a different department.  If you're having trouble, I recommend the form at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<hornerj> thanks!
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<phillw> Hi, how do you convert a 'bug' into a question / feature request for launchpad?
#launchpad 2012-01-06
<YokoZar> Woo, I can now set daily builds to 0.4 recipe version!  ....that crashes bzr before build :(
<YokoZar> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89179259/buildlog.txt.gz
<spm> phillw: top right hand corner of the bug "Convert to a question"; unsure how widespread the access to do that is tho
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: adeuring | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<rick_h__> Topic for #launchpad: Help contact: rick_h | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: deryck | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<deryck> adeuring, rick_h_-- I've got IRC now.
<adeuring> deryck: ok, thanks
<rick_h__> deryck: ty
<psusi> say, is anything in the works to make the Opinion status actually usefull?
<deryck> psusi, no.  but it's usefulness or lack thereof is a matter of, well, opinion. :)
<Resistance> xD
<psusi> I would very much like to be able to use it
<deryck> I could it be made useful for you?
<psusi> currently it isn't useful beacuse it is just equivalent to invalid... it would be nice if that were not the case
<deryck> s/I/could/
<deryck> gah, fail on my typing.
<Resistance> i disagree with you psusi...
<psusi> here's an example: bug #776422
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 776422 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Grub no longer recognizes raid5 array" [Critical,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776422
<deryck> psusi, yeah, there are people who want it to be an open status not a closed status.  ut just wasn't designed that way.
<Resistance> i read "Invalid" as someone thinking something's a bug when it really isnt
<Resistance> i read "Opinion" as the opinion of someone who wants current functionality fixed to be different
<psusi> this isn't a bug since it is really a broken bios, but people having the same issue and searching for a known bug should be able to find that bug report and see the workaround
 * Resistance uses that format on more than one project
<psusi> Resistance: how you read it != what it actually does
<deryck> yeah, Opinion is meant to be shorthand for "we have a difference of opinion here, and I need to close the bug and move on to other work."
<Resistance> show me documentation that states what it actually does then :P
<Resistance> oic
<psusi> deryck: right... so the developer doesn't want to see the bug any more.. but users searching should still find it as it may be useful to them
<deryck> that's a different issue.  maybe closed bugs should turn up by default in search results? (I'm not sure they do, just saying it's a different issue than making opinion useful.)
<psusi> Resistance: what it actually does is the exact same thing as invalid, which makes it kind of pointless ;)
<brendand> Opinion is used wrongly in that bug
<psusi> what I'm saying is that there should be a distinction between invalid and opinion, rather than just classifying them both as "closed"
<psusi> brendand: why do you say that?
<psusi> it seems to me that having one "closed" status that users still can easily find, but is hidden from the normal bug list so that it doesn't distract devs would be useful
<brendand> because if the problem is in the bios then it's not a bug
<psusi> brendand: exactly, that's why it is in a closed state ( which opinion is )
<brendand> if it's not a bug then it's Invalid (also a closed state)
<psusi> brendand: right, but why have opinion if it is == invalid.. make it slightly different so it has a useful purpose
<brendand> psusi - Opinion doesn't equal Invalid (although I have to say I'm not a fan of opinion)
<psusi> brendand: while that isn't a bug, it IS a problem that is likely to affect people, and it has useful information for people affected by it, so it would be very useful if it still showed up in text search results, but was hidden from the bug list
<psusi> brendand: how is it at all different from invalid?
<brendand> Opinion should be used when changing the way something works, not when there is a failure such as in this bug
<psusi> no, that's a wishlist priority triaged bug
<brendand> isn't it all as clear as day :)
<psusi> if you marked a request to change the way something works with opinion, it would never get changed because opinion is de facto invalid...
<brendand> Wishlist is *supposed* to be for 'nice-to-haves' and new features
<psusi> right
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: abentley | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<markjones> Is Malone a codename for the bugs part of Launchpad?
<tumbleweed> yes
<sinzui> markjones, it *was* a code name, as was rosetta for Translations. We remove the references in the code when we can. We use "Launchpad Bugs" when we talk about the bug tracker
<markjones> Thanks
<markjones> i just came across the codename in a presentation
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
#launchpad 2012-01-07
<eFfeM> is it also possible one way or another to set up a PPA for ARM ? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA only lists x86 and amd64 (I could generate the deb's locally)
<eFfeM> or is there another solution somewhere to get an arm ppa
<tumbleweed> eFfeM: AFAIK you need to be a canonical employee to get arm enabled on a PPA
<eFfeM> tumbleweed: thanks, pity
<tumbleweed> there isn't secure virtualization yet
<eFfeM> I want to host a small (initially two package) repo somewhere, I can generate the packages locally, this would be for x86, amd64 and armv7
<eFfeM> any other options/suggestion? (preferably free)
<tumbleweed> build them yourself with qemu?
<eFfeM> tumbleweed: I can build them, that is not the problem, I need to have them hosted somewhere
<Ampelbein> eFfeM: Have a look at the 'mini-dinstall' package for a simple way to setup your own repository.
<eFfeM> Ampelbein: was peeking at that and at reprepro, but the hosting provider I normally use does not allow .deb files
<eFfeM> :-(
<tumbleweed> better hosting isn't expensive
<Ampelbein> True that.
<eFfeM> yeah true
<hyperair> has ppa.launchpad.net gone bonkers?
<hyperair> i'm getting 404s for all my ppa.launchpad.net requests
* DoctorD changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is Open Source | This channel is logged |
#launchpad 2012-01-08
<ojwb> is there a known issue with translation imports currently?
<ojwb> the status thing on identica reported an issue then said it was resolved 3 days ago
<ojwb> https://translations.launchpad.net/survex/trunk/+imports shows status "Imported" (and has done for 24 hours or so) but they aren't showing up at https://translations.launchpad.net/survex/trunk/+pots/survex
<ojwb> hmm, though clicking through again, I notice https://translations.launchpad.net/survex/trunk/+templates says updated 2012-01-07
<ojwb> oh, is "Last Edited" on https://translations.launchpad.net/survex/trunk/+pots/survex the date of the last edit via the launchpad translation web ui?
<kalkin_> I'm having trouble with a source package, where my install script seems unable to put binaries into /usr/bin (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89333622/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.rust_0.09-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<kalkin_> I see the same problem in pbuilder
<kalkin_> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<ojwb> kalkin_: this probably isn't the right place to ask for packaging help, but you don't install to /usr/bin, but rather to a staging directory (typically debian/tmp/usr/bin or with the binary package name instead of tmp)
<kalkin_> where is a better place to ask?
<kalkin_> i understand that the package is, either locally with pbuilder, or on a server somewhere after uploading as a PPA, using a sandbox to build
<kalkin_> Should i change my `make install` to put things in some staging directory?
<ojwb> kalkin_: yeah - if the build system supports DESTDIR, just set that
<kalkin_> i'll look into it
<ojwb> kalkin_: #ubuntu-packaging is probably most appropriate (or #debian-mentors if it's for debian)
<kalkin_> it seems like dh_auto_install is already using something there "dh_auto_install: make -j1 install DESTDIR=/tmp/buildd/rust-0.09/debian/rust returned exit code 2"
<kalkin_> thanks for the help!
<sjamaan> Does anyone know how I can see raw files without knowing their internal ID?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/605775 says it should be possible
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605775 in loggerhead "Loggerhead doesn't support linking to the raw content" [Medium,Fix committed]
#launchpad 2012-12-31
<jk01admin> Hi
#launchpad 2013-01-01
<Apex_Strider> Hey guys, I need some help please.
<TheLordOfTime> Apex_Strider, with?
<TheLordOfTime> (usually asking your question rather than asking for help gets you better results)
<Apex_Strider> Sorry, I'm not exactly an Ubuntu wizz! I just have an issue with my sources.list. Can't get updates. I  read that I might be able to post my list here, and someone may be able to help.
<TheLordOfTime> Apex_Strider, you may want #ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> and when you get to #Ubuntu pastebin your sources.list
<TheLordOfTime> and give information about your release (which Ubuntu you're on, etc.)
<Apex_Strider> Oh, okay. I'll try that. Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> Apex_Strider, also pastebin the error(s) you're seeing with apt-get or whatever you use to update (sudo apt-get update | pastebinit   <-- that in the terminal = awesome)
<TheLordOfTime> (assuming you have pastebinit, which you probably don't)
<TheLordOfTime> Apex_Strider, just /join #ubuntu   and you'll be there :)
<Apex_Strider> Not sure about the Pastebinit
<Apex_Strider> I'm on 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> Apex_Strider, just go to #ubuntu and ask for help :P
<Apex_Strider> Will do...
<TheLordOfTime> since #launchpad isn't directly Ubuntu support :)
<Apex_Strider> Ah, gotcha! ;-)
<\n> hi, I need help. my launchpad username is nyuszika7h - I've forgot my password and the e-mail address I registered with doesn't exist anymore. is there any way to recover my account?
<maxb> A @gmail.com address doesn't exist? How come?
<maxb> \n: ^
<TheLordOfTime> maxb, it could've been purged.
<TheLordOfTime> google purges accounts after a while
<TheLordOfTime> and also sometimeis kills google accounts if they've received abuse reports
 * TheLordOfTime has had it happen twice
<TheLordOfTime> both times they reversed it.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<maxb> Huh, google's smtp server certainly says it doesn't exist.
<TheLordOfTime> which supports the theory google removed the account
<maxb> I guess the simplest thing to try first would be to see if you can re-register it :-)
<TheLordOfTime> Eeeyup.
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> the next time my girlfriend modifies my autocomplete to change "Yep" to 'Eeeyup'...  i swear...
<maxb> heh :-)
<\n> maxb: I deleted the account
<maxb> The gmail account?
<\n> yes
<\n> I created a new one, and I use a google apps one as my primary now
<TheLordOfTime> should've changed your email first.
<TheLordOfTime> \n, at least temporarily rereg.
<TheLordOfTime> and then delete the account when you're done, after you change your email in LP?
<TheLordOfTime> actually about that
<maxb> Will google allow you to re-register the old address? If so, that's definitely the quickest way to get this sorted out.
<TheLordOfTime> maxb, good question
<\n> I'll try
<maxb> When changing your address, you'll need to separately change it in both Launchpad and in Ubuntu SSO
<\n> Someone already has that username. Try another?
<maxb> Ubuntu SSO confusingly masquerades as login.launchpad.net, but is NOT part of Launchpad
<\n> won't let me re-register
<maxb> \n: OK, I think you're probably stuck needing to ask for administrator intervention then
<\n> hm
<\n> This account was deleted 19 days ago. You can attempt to restore it by selecting one of your recovery methods below.
<\n> Internal Error
<\n> If you want to try again, please start the recovery process from the beginning.
<\n> meh
<czajkowski> \n: for SSO stuff you will need to ask for help in #canonical-isd but it's still holidays for many canonical folks till tomorrow. so you are better off filling in https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<\n> ok
<maxb> You'll probably need to prove your identity somehow - signing something with the PGP key attached to the Launchpad account in question might be a good way to do it
<\n> hmm
<\n> I'm not sure did I attach the new key to it
<\n> I seem to have two keys, one for the old address
<\n> so probably
<czajkowski> they'' work with you to resolve it, could be details of when you created the account, anything you did with the ac etc
<maxb> Oh, I see that PGP key is revoked, I guess some sort of alternative method will be necessary
<\n> it's revoked?
<maxb> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x7D3C68F16E9CF4F564522564B66865933B0308D8&op=index
<\n> I thought I attached another one
<maxb> I only see one PGP key mentioned on https://launchpad.net/~nyuszika7h
<\n> I have an old one in my keyring here
<\n> pub   2048R/0x5FD879696A9D469C 2011-07-29
<\n> uid                            nyuszika7h <litemininyuszika@gmail.com>
<\n> sub   2048R/0xBB0A2566C6FC64DA 2011-07-29
<\n> I also have the revoked key, not sure if that helps
<maxb> I think you'll have to file a request and see what SSO Support suggest.
<maxb> Launchpad accounts can be merged, so you might like to just create a new one for now.
<\n> I'll use "icecreamsandwich" as the ID for the new account, for now :3
<exarkun> Hello.  I wonder how to change the "reply to" settings of a mailing list hosted on Launchpad.
<lifeless> exarkun: There is no facility to do so.
<lifeless> exarkun: if you're talking about the munge-reply-to antifeature of mailman
<exarkun> Can I ask a Launchpad admin to do it?
<lifeless> No
<exarkun> :(
<lifeless> its not that its privileged
<lifeless> its that there is no facility to do it at all
<lifeless> LP generates the settings
<lifeless> and sets that to the non-munging setting
<lifeless> exarkun: so you'd need a patch, which would need some justification [is it worth carrying the complexity [in terms of support cost, both end user and code maintenance]]
<exarkun> How do I quantify "worth"?
<exarkun> If I said "I absolutely hate the current mailing list setting", is that a justification?
<exarkun> (I would suppose not)
<lifeless> its certainly first hand data
<lifeless> but it doesn't tell LP devs much about what ratio of users also hate it
<lifeless> exarkun: Out of interest, why do you hate it ?
<exarkun> I don't know anything about that ratio, so I can't tell them anything about it.
<exarkun> I'm subscribed to the mailing list.  The mailing list software can deliver messages to me.  I don't need to get duplicate copies from other people who are replying to things.  I can change settings about messages delivered from the mailing list (like enable digest delivery, disable delivery entirely, etc); I have no such control over messages sent directly from other posters to me.
#launchpad 2013-01-02
<micahg> does anyone know why bug counts were removed from the +uploaded-packages and like pages?
<lifeless> StevenK: or wgrant: may
<wgrant> micahg: Because it was very expensive to calculate, and pretty much unused.
<wgrant> We removed it a few months back, and this is the first mention of its absence :)
<micahg> I've been meaning to say something for a while now :), it helped me watch for regressions with uploads
<micahg> I guess I could probably write something that could warn me even better :)
<wgrant> Yeah, but then someone uploads linux and xorg-server and a few drivers, and we end up counting 50000 bugs.
<micahg> what if it was opt in?
<wgrant> I thought the usual practice was to subscribe to the package for a few weeks
<wgrant> Then that would be an opt-in timeout :)
<wgrant> So no
<micahg> yeah, but subscribe to random packages where I don't want to see most bugs isn't so useful
<wgrant> How does the count help you to identify regressions?
<wgrant> Unless the package has no bugs open normally at all
<micahg> most don't :)
<micahg> or the number is very low
<micahg> I'm hoping I can access the uploader information both direct and sponsored through the API?
<StevenK> Ummmmm. I *think* so
<StevenK> It probably ends up on the source publication
<wgrant> I don't think it's easily searchable at present, but an API would be fairly easy to add
<micahg> ok, well, I'll probably be asking questions at some point
<micahg> webops: meissa seems to be having chroot issues lately, does it need a cleaning?
<wgrant> I've manualled it
<wgrant> It does not seem very happy at all
<wgrant> webops: before removing the problematic file from the cache, can you grab its size?
 * micahg will retry the chroot failed distro builds
<gatox> hi.... i don't know if someone is going to be here today :P but i have a question
<czajkowski> gatox: shoot
<gatox> czajkowski, awesome! thx..... i have a branch in launchpad that is importing code from git, the git repo had been updated yesterday, but the launchpad branch is not being updated, and now i can't find the "import now" button that it used to be there
<gatox> i'm kind of lost..... but i'm kind of rusty with this too
<czajkowski> gatox: you importing it to your ppa or a project
<czajkowski> looking for the LP urL
<gatox> czajkowski, i'm talking about this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~saruneko/umedia/master
<wgrant> gatox: Fixed
<gatox> it says import started at.... but is not taking the latest changes from git.....
<wgrant> Should reimport in a few minutes
<wgrant> There's no "Import Now" button because there's already one scheduled
<czajkowski> wgrant: what did you do to fix it
<gatox> wgrant, yes..... it reimport several since last night...... but it never take the latest changes from github..... that's the problem
<wgrant> It's bug #1072461
<ubot5> bug 1072461 in Launchpad itself "Code import from githhub does not take latest commits" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072461
<wgrant> gatox: Yes, exactly
<wgrant> It's updated now
<wgrant> Recent revisions
<wgrant> 62. By Diego Sarmentero 22 minutes ago
<wgrant> update pro
<wgrant> czajkowski: I used the workaround that I mention in that bug
<wgrant> I changed the URL from https:// to git://
<gatox> wgrant, awesome! thx!
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> cheers
<gatox> thx for your help guys!
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> whats wrong with that build
<gotwig> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/os-patch-ubiquity-precise
<gotwig> please help
<wgrant> gotwig: It looks like your test suite hangs
<wgrant> "Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity"
<wgrant> If there's no stdout/stderr activity for 2.5 hours, a build will be killed
<gotwig> wgrant, so just try a rebuild?
 * xnox never build ubiquity in a ppa, it's interesting to do it for ubuntu though.
<gotwig> it worked before
<gotwig> any idea why it does not work
<gotwig> why does it *hang*?
<gotwig> infinite loop?
<hggdh> I have a project on LP that I mistakenly set as private on creation. I have since changed it all to public, and checked the licences to be GPL3. Still, I got an email from LP saying it is a commercial subscription
<hggdh> any ideas on what to do?
<czajkowski> seeming similar with another project
<czajkowski> have just mentioned this to sinzui
<czajkowski> hggdh: what is the project ?
<hggdh> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/ue-qa-kernel-tests-infrastructure
<sinzui> hggdh, ignore the email. If the project's license is not proprietary the project will continue to stay active. If you are using commercial features, they will be deactivated when the commercial subscription expires
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ue-qa-kernel-tests-infrastructure/+sharing
<sinzui> hggdh, you may want the commercial subscription if the project needs proprietary blueprints, bugs, or branches.
<hggdh> sinzui: no, it does not need it; if it does, anyway, it will be under Canonical (but, again, I see no need)
<sinzui> okay
<hggdh> czajkowski: I saw the sharing, but worried about deleting it and having my own access vanish
<sinzui> hggdh, you access should be through the team. I just removed you
<hggdh> sinzui: thank you
<gotwig> does no one have an idea?
<gotwig> how to fix this build. it runs fine for me, localy
<gotwig> after installing some extra dependencies
<petsounds> hai. can i get help with launchpad account from this channel?
<czajkowski> petsounds: whats up
<petsounds> czajkowski: i forgot email address associated with my launchpad account :/
<czajkowski> petsounds: didnt we go through this yesterday ?
<czajkowski> and you created a new account?
<petsounds> czajkowski: this is my first time on #launchpad, and yes i create a new account to check the email address i sign up with but it says "No public address provided"
<czajkowski> petsounds: ok what is the LP nick
<petsounds> czajkowski: bamf
<czajkowski> petsounds: ok so if you don't know your email address you will need to email help@launchpad.net
<petsounds> czajkowski: Ok :D
<gotwig> any idea why that went into an infinite loop? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/126190376/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubiquity_2.10.20%2Belementary17~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<TheLordOfTime> broken builder perhaps/
<gotwig> TheLordOfTime, so server side?
<TheLordOfTime> probably
<evillyEvil> How do I fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490189/
<evillyEvil> I was able to branch from launchpad just yesterday
<wgrant> evillyEvil: It sounds like your local SSH keys are misconfigured
<evillyEvil> wgrant: No, I don't think taht is possible. Just yesterday, I was able to branch from launchpad
<wgrant> What does 'ssh YOURLPUSERNAME@bazaar.launchpad.net' say?
<evillyEvil> wgrant: it said "permission denied"
<wgrant> If you run it with -v, do you see it offering your SSH key?
<evillyEvil> Erm, it prints "debug1: Trying .../" ?
<wgrant> eg. mine says
<wgrant> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/wgrant/.ssh/id_rsa
<evillyEvil> Then no, I don't see any line with "offering"
<evillyEvil> (This is on Windows, btw)
<evillyEvil> (And yes, I did run pageant to host the key)
<evillyEvil> (is running, that is)
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Well, there's no problem on the Launchpad end, and I don't know pageant well. But it looks like your client is misconfigured somehow
<evillyEvil> Would you suggest re-install bzr?
<wgrant> No
<evillyEvil> Well, then what should I check?
<evillyEvil> I don't understand how I was I able to branch from launchpad just yesterday, and now I can't
<evillyEvil> Didn't change anything
<evillyEvil> same key, same acocunt
<wgrant> evillyEvil: What's your Launchpad username?
<evillyEvil> wgrant: I sent you the username
<wgrant> 2013-01-02 23:39:30+0000 [SSHService ssh-userauth on KeepAliveSettingSSHServerTransport (TimeoutProtocol)] <yourusername> trying auth none
<wgrant> Your client is indeed not sending any keys
<evillyEvil> by client, you meant the bazaar application?
<wgrant> ssh/pageant, probably.
<evillyEvil> Oh, hmmm
<evillyEvil> How is that possible? The thing was working yesterday just fine...
<wgrant> Windows' SSH client stack is a little non-traditional, so I can't really help there
<evillyEvil> wgrant: Ok, I see. But do you have any suggestion on what else I should check?
<wgrant> Check that pageant is running, that it has your keys, that ssh is able to connect to it
<wgrant> Perhaps the ssh -v output has something useful in it
<evillyEvil> wgrant: Well, the output ends with "No more authentication to try ...."
<wgrant> Right, but we're interested in what happens *before* it gives up
<wgrant> Like, why isn't it trying to use a key
<evillyEvil> Also, the debug1 lines contain UNIX-like paths, which look wrong because this is a Windows Environemnt
<wgrant> That's probably normal
<evillyEvil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1490235/
<evillyEvil> wgrant: That's the output of the command
<evillyEvil> I honestly can't find anything helpful there
<TheLordOfTime> Permission denied (publickey). <-- did you upload a SSH pubkey to launchpad?
<TheLordOfTime> and is the corresponding private key on your system
<TheLordOfTime> (and readable by ssh)
<wgrant> evillyEvil: It doesn't seem to be trying pageant, but I don't know how ssh/pageant integration works.
<wgrant> It's been a very long time since I used it
<TheLordOfTime> oop sorry didn't know wgrant was helping
 * TheLordOfTime returns to silence
<evillyEvil> TheLordOfTime: Yes, I am certain that I have uploaded the public key. Because I was able to branch from launchpad just yesterday.
<evillyEvil> wgrant: Yeah, I'm not an expert either!
#launchpad 2013-01-03
<evillyEvil> TheLordOfTime: Well?
<agrestringere> Reporting spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/596082/comments/12
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 596082 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] Dell Latitude E6510 unable to use second external vga monitor" [Undecided,Expired]
<StevenK> agrestringere: Hidden, thanks for reporting.
<TheLordOfTime> evillyEvil, i'm going to sit back, there's more pro people than I here.
 * TheLordOfTime has to fix a broken sbuild on one of his local build boxes anyways
<bigjools> branching successfully doesn't mean it was using ssh
<george_e> I've just built a package for Precise in a PPA... but it won't let me build the package for Quantal:
<george_e> https://code.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/nitroshare-dev/+packages
<george_e> "Copying failed of qtbase-opensource-src (5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1~test2)"
<TheLordOfTime> george_e, qtbase-opensource-src 5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu1~test2 in quantal (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<TheLordOfTime> george_e, to make that work, you need to differentiate them between releases
<TheLordOfTime> like my ZNC PPA does: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/znc-1.0/+packages
<TheLordOfTime> same package, just... modified.
<george_e> How do I do that if I'm simply copying from one PPA to another?
<TheLordOfTime> george_e, dget the source and republish to your PPA with new changelog entries?
<TheLordOfTime> its how ZNC 1.0-2 from Debian got into my PPA for ZNC 1.0 for all 3 releases (Precise, Quantal, Raring)
<george_e> That's not the way it's _supposed_ to work :P
<TheLordOfTime> "supposed" to work assumes there's multiple repositories (apt0
<TheLordOfTime> ever notice precise, precise-updates, quantal, raring, etc. are all separate repositories on the same mirrors? :P
<george_e> You're right - I'm going to have to dput the source it seems.
<StevenK> george_e: You can't copy source and binaries one at a time into multiple series
 * george_e wishes things were easier.
<george_e> StevenK: What's the proper way to go about this?
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK, you can't publish the same version in the same PPA for multiple releases, either.
<TheLordOfTime> limitation of PPAs.
<george_e> :|
<StevenK> If you can easily put the code into bzr, use a recipe
<TheLordOfTime> that *would* work
<george_e> StevenK: Well... that's a possibility.
<TheLordOfTime> but if you're doing it manually, i think you're going to hit this limitation
<george_e> But it will end up being a lot more work than I initially had hoped.
<george_e> Yeah, a recipe seems the way to go.
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: Um
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, did they change the system?
<wgrant> TheLordOfTime: You *can* publish the same version in the same PPA
<wgrant> Always have been able to
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, by hand?
<TheLordOfTime> since when?
<wgrant> You just have to copy the binaries too
<wgrant> You can't rebuild
<TheLordOfTime> ah...
<wgrant> Since Launchpad started managing packages in February 2006
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, see, nobody explained that to me.
<george_e> Won't that be a problem with libc6 and other core system libraries that a binary links to?
<wgrant> You need to manually confirm that the binaries will work when copied, of course
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, although, generally, you'd want to rebuild packages with the libraries in $release no?
<wgrant> george_e: Not usually if you copy *up*
<george_e> Right... good point.
<wgrant> Copying binaries down is often a problem, and copying up won't always work due to soname changes and stuff like that
<george_e> I think I'll just get the package building in a recipe.
<wgrant> But it's often possible to copy up
<TheLordOfTime> wgrant, typically i would rather rebuild each package for each release, because usually what i'm putting in a PPA needs to work with all libraries for the given releases (Case in point ZNC)
<TheLordOfTime> (also case in point: nginx)
<wgrant> Sure, sometimes you need to
<TheLordOfTime> and another case in point: php5
<TheLordOfTime> (don't ask :/)
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> just a question for now : 2 years ago we asked to have a meta-project to have all our web projects reunited, the name is ubuntu-fr-website-project. This year we want to extend our activities and have also desktop projects (tools, ubuntu lenses/scopes, server scripts…). To reflect that change, is this possible to change a meta-project ID or have we to ask for a new meta-project and attach everything to it or perhaps another solution ?
<wgrant> YoBoY: We can rename it
<YoBoY> wgrant, can this make some side effects I have to take care before ?
<wgrant> YoBoY: Nothing really, and we can add a redirect from the old name if you want
<YoBoY> ho cool :)
<wgrant> Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion so we can keep track of it and verify your identity
<YoBoY> yes sure :) it was just a question for now ;)
<wgrant> Sure
<YoBoY> to know what it is possible to do :p
<wgrant> :)
<YoBoY> another one : one of our members created a project with a "wrong" name, to delete it, I just have to ask to the deletion ?
<wgrant> Sure, same place
<wgrant> Or ask for it to be renamed, also at the same place :)
<YoBoY> well, he already created a new one with another name. I just want to clean all this :p
<wgrant> Ahh
<YoBoY> it was done in the rush
<YoBoY> 2013, new year, new projects, new teams organisation perhaps :)
<YoBoY> btw, happy new year everyone :)
<Gwaihir> hello all, have a question about Ubuntu SSO: does it work with Launchpad private team?
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: what do you mean ?
<czajkowski> SSO is different from LP
<czajkowski> but if you log into LP with SSO to a private team you should have no issues
<Gwaihir> hmmm... kind of different: use case is I'm part of a private team in Launchpad, I use Ubuntu SSO to log in into another website than LP, but I do not see the private team listed as part of the login, and I cannot access what I should access as part of the team
<Gwaihir> just wondering if it is an error on our side, or something else
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: so SSO issues you need to poke folks in #canonical-isd
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, ack
<Gwaihir> thanks!
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: it may be quiet at this hour of the day, https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/  might also be an idea if you dont get an answer
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, that is a good link, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: coming to fosdem ?
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, not yet decided... but I do not think, I have to check the schedule and see if there is something interesting also work-related
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: can you let folks know in the italian loco https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2013
<Gwaihir> czajkowski, sure! will forward the link
<czajkowski> thanks
<oly> hi, wonder if someone could help me out i have a package on launchpad which is not building correctly, https://code.launchpad.net/~oly/+recipe/rhythmboxwebremote-daily-12.10 it does not seem to merge the changes guessing its something todo with my package files ?
<czajkowski> wgrant: how do I diagnoise these?
<oly> i did have it setup and working but i changed the way it was layout, i had a debian folder in the trunk so i moved it to two seperate branches but since doing this the resulting packages are not complete :/
<wgrant> oly: It built properly, but it failed to upload because the version is the same as one that built previously.
<wgrant> Possibly because you only include the trunk revno, and not the packaging revno, so a change in just the packaging branch will cause a version conflict
<oly> oh, i saw a failure i thought that was a previous attempt not the current one, i will bump the revision in the changelog and see if that fixes it
<wgrant> oly: You can add {revno:packaging} to the version template to include the other branch's revno
<wgrant> So a change to either branch will increment the version
<oly> okay, i have made those changes, not sure if this is the original issue i had but i can hope, queued the build again so fingers crossed :)
<oly> cheers for the help wgrant the new package has files :)
<kirkland> hiya!  can anyone tell me if Launchpad supports private blueprints for private projects yet?
<micahg> kirkland: I see this blog post...http://blog.launchpad.net/general/private-projects-and-private-blueprints-leave-beta
<kirkland> micahg: perfect, thanks
<paultag> Hey, any PPA folks around? Got a technical question about the backing impl
<paultag> I'm wondering exactly to what "~foo/bar" expands to on your dput sftp rule
<paultag> since it's not scp, there's no environ or anything, so ~foo isn't easy to work out
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<StevenK> It doesn't expand
<wgrant> It's literal
<paultag> StevenK: it's a literal "~foo" ?
<wgrant> It's not a real filesystem
<paultag> Oh hot damn, great.
<paultag> awesome, thanks folks.
#launchpad 2013-01-04
<george_e> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/127463424/buildlog.txt.gz
<george_e> Can anyone tell me what's going on here?
<george_e> "rmdir: failed to remove `obj-i686-linux-gnu': No such file or directory"
<george_e> Where did "obj-i686-linux-gnu" come from?
<wgrant> george_e: 'debian/rules clean' saw fit to invoke it, so it's a bug in your package
<wgrant> Perhaps 'make cleanbuilddir' fails when it's already clean
<george_e> I'm using CDBS so there's basically only two lines in "debian/rules".
<wgrant> In which case your debian/rules should ignore the error from it
<wgrant> Oh, CDBS? ew
<wgrant> Still, package bug :)
<wgrant> Use dh instead :)
<george_e> That's so weird because I've used the exact same debian/rules in other projects with no problems.
<george_e> I copied it verbatim.
<wgrant> Sure
<wgrant> Other projects will have a different makefile
<george_e> Well... I'm actually using CMake :)
<wgrant> Anyway, trying running debian/rules clean in a freshly extracted copy of the source package locally
<george_e> Above all... what I really don't get is why the Makefile/CMakeLists.txt is being invoked at all before the package is even uploaded.
<wgrant> debian/rules clean is run as part of the source build
<george_e> Oh.
<george_e> Well that explains part of the problem.
<wgrant> (dpkg-buildpackage does that bit)
<wgrant> So it's nothing specific to Launchpad
<george_e> wgrant: I'll try running the command you suggested to see what's going on.
<george_e> Interesting: I can actually reproduce the error (of course it says "obj-x86_64-linux-gnu: No such file or directory" since I'm running an x64 kernel).
<lifeless> actually, its because you're running a x64 userspace I expect ;)
<george_e> lifeless: Right - I'm in too much of a hurry to be totally accurate :)
<george_e> Anyway - my work is cut out for me now.
<wgrant> Great
<george_e> Is there an easier alternative to running CMake with CDBS?
<george_e> If there is, that would be awesome and remove an extra build dependency.
<lifeless> dh
<wgrant> Nowadays you'd normally just use dh
<wgrant> cdbs is pretty much dead
<george_e> Ah, okay then.
<george_e> My tendency to fall back on CDBS comes from my days packaging qmake projects.
<george_e> It works now!
<george_e> wgrant, lifeless: Thanks for your help.
<george_e> Oh great:
<george_e> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/127532845/buildlog.txt.gz
<george_e> "warning: the current version (0.3-0~201301040159~raring1) is earlier than the previous one (0.3-1)"
<george_e> There _is_ no previous version.
<george_e> The only other package in the PPA is the Qt5 libraries.
<wgrant> george_e: That's referring to the version in the changelog
<wgrant> The latest version in the branch's debian/changelog is 0.3-1, but the recipe produces 0.3-0blahblahblah
<wgrant> Not a problem unless you care about that sort of thing
<george_e> It's failing though - like it refuses to upload.
<george_e> Oh wait - the build log is different from the upload log.
<george_e> Another packaging error :)
<george_e> My email address was malformed.
<lifeless> more haste more waste :)
<george_e> At least this one is easy to fix.
<broder> hmm. is there a trick to pulling up build logs for private ppas?
<broder> i keep getting a 404
<lifeless> use a browser that obeys URL standards.
<lifeless> [yes, really]
<wgrant> ie. not Chromium
<broder> heh, ok
<wgrant> Chromium reencodes tildes, so private build logs of packages with tilde in the version == fail
<lifeless> + and : too IIRC.
<broder> yeah, i think i had all of those in my version number :)
<broder> hmm, not :. just the rest
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure it's just tilde, but yeah
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/677270
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677270 in Launchpad itself "restricted librarian urls give a 404 if normalised (e.g. by apache, chromium, often shows up on private PPA build logs)" [High,Triaged]
<lifeless> '
<lifeless> Fairly simple file names - 'foo+bar.txt' - will show this problem.'
<wgrant> Hmmm
<wgrant> You sure that wasn't before nocanon?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~soyuz-team/+archive/ppa/+build/1334368/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.openproj_1.4-2%2Bpx1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<lifeless> anyhow. use firefox, it doesn't reencode urls to be less encoded than they were given to it as
<wgrant> lifeless: That works fine for me in Chromium
<lifeless> wgrant: ok, weird.
<wgrant> + only broke before nocanon AFAICR
<lifeless> wgrant: or rather, you may be right.
<lifeless>  :>
<wgrant> Heh
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<czajkowski> BigWhale: ello
<BigWhale> So, renaming a project in launchpad, is it a: - bad idea, - terrible idea, -worst idea ever, or - not possible?
<alo21> hi all... I can't add my second email in my profile
<czajkowski> BigWhale: not it's fine and is possible
<wgrant> BigWhale: It's a fine idea. Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<czajkowski> we also add in an alias to the old one as well
<alo21> can someone help me, please?
<wgrant> alo21: Sure, can you give us more information about the probem?
<wgrant> problem
<BigWhale> czajkowski, Hmm. Interesting, so lp:kazam will become lp:whatever ?
<czajkowski> yup
<alo21> wgrant, I am trying to add an email contact, when I confirm on LP, I received an email. Then nothing happens
<czajkowski> BigWhale: just follow the link wgrant posted so we can do it
<wgrant> alo21: What do you mean? Did you enter the code from the email?
<BigWhale> czajkowski, ok, great! thanks. We need to decide on a name ... then we're good to go.
<BigWhale> :)
<alo21> wgrant, no... I push on 'confirm' on my LP page...
<wgrant> alo21: But you said that you received an email
<alo21> wgrant, I receive an email
<wgrant> Did you follow the instructions in the email?
<alo21> wgrant, this is what I got: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1495132/
<wgrant> Ah, another LoCo address.
<wgrant> Let me see
<czajkowski> wgrant: same loco also
<wgrant> alo21: Launchpad's outgoing mail server can't talk to ubuntu-it.org's due to an internal firewall. I'm filing a ticket to get that firewall fixed.
<czajkowski> wgrant: want to add that to the other anwer there on lp
<czajkowski> *answer
<czajkowski> you're down as asignee
<wgrant> Oh, am I still
<wgrant> Oops
<wgrant> I shall respond
 * wgrant blames holidays
<alo21> wgrant, weird... other people with ubuntu-it.org mail account succeed
<czajkowski> alo21: hmm odd as we've had others wht the same issue as yours
<czajkowski> alo21: it's not been looked into
<czajkowski> so nothing more can be done till then
<alo21> ok
<czajkowski> *now been looked into
<wgrant> alo21: It probably worked in the past.
<wgrant> But I doubt it works for anyone any more
<alo21> well... in this case.... doesn't matter if there is, or not my ubuntu-it.org email on LP
<czajkowski> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/209852
<apw> czajkowski, do you know if you can see work items which are in the past, as in as shown on the https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+upcomingwork thing ?
<apw> as it stands overdue work seems to be missing and sort of lost
<czajkowski> apw: nope dont think so
<czajkowski> apw: I use burndown charts to see all work
<paultag> czajkowski!
<czajkowski> taggy
<paultag> oh snap, I never sent you goodies.
<apw> bah another nearly useful feature ... the +upcomingwork is great cause it is live
<czajkowski> narp bought my own and gave up on you
<paultag> whhoppsies. back in the front of my mind
<czajkowski> apw: let me go and ask rick_h he's in -dev
<czajkowski> rick_h_: boo
<rick_h_> party
<czajkowski> rick_h_: apw was wondering : do you know if you can see work items which are in the past, as in as shown on the  https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+upcomingwork thing ?
<rick_h_> what's up czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> I didn't think so but I've never really used that feature and use burndown charts instead but wondered did you know
<apw> rick_h_, yeah ... i have stuff against '-month2' which i know was not completed but they are just not there now so i can't find them to move them :)
<rick_h_> czajkowski: oh hmmm, the work items stuff was worked on outside a bit. I'm not sure 100%.
<czajkowski> apw: cant you just seen them in your blueprints?
<czajkowski> again not used this feature ever so not 100% sure
<czajkowski> rick_h_: welcome to my world :)
<rick_h_> czajkowski: I'm looking around sec
<czajkowski> thanks rick_h_
<apw> czajkowski, i can find the ones i know about, but the ones on other peoples blueprints, or bugs assigned by other people, that was one of the only views
<rick_h_> czajkowski: apw a quick look through the code I don't see anything. This was worked on by a few guys that really wanted the upcoming work bits to work right
<czajkowski> nods
<agrestringere> Spam report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/594702/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594702 in xorg (Ubuntu) "bottom 1/3 of mouse cursor flickers in and out of existance" [Undecided,Expired]
<rick_h_> so it wasn't really fleshed out to support all use cases, just the general one
<apw> rick_h_, ok thanks
<czajkowski> agrestringere: thanks, you just need to link to the bug not the comment we can take it from there
<agrestringere> czajkowski, OK, I've been seeing lots of spam like this recently...is that normal?
<czajkowski> seems to come in waves
<czajkowski> people just file an answer on LP and I remove it
<agrestringere> ok, thanks for the help have a good day
<Roedskaegg> Hi! I've got a newbie question about how to get around on the launchpad site. Can anyone help me? :-)
<lifeless> !ask | Roedskaegg
<ubot5> Roedskaegg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Roedskaegg> Ok. I've found a bug report that says there's a fix for the bug, but I cannot find any info about how to fix the bug. Where are relevant info located? In the comment section or in the list with "Affects, Status, Importance, " etc?
<Roedskaegg> *I've found a bug report and
<dobey> it depends on the bug and how the project owning the bug manages their bugs
<TheLordOfTime> and if its an Ubuntu bug then its likely going to say in which release and version of softwrae it was fixed in.
<TheLordOfTime> (i.e. a bug against the ubuntu package)
<lifeless> Roedskaegg: which bug - url please.
 * TheLordOfTime wants to know too :P
<Roedskaegg> ok, it's specifically bug #1005495. it seems to be 2 fixes released but don't know how to access them.
<ubot5> bug 1005495 in gnome-settings-daemon "Change brightness keys don't work on Acer Aspire One D270" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005495
<Roedskaegg> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikkyu> this is not channel for msp-430 launchpad is it...
<dobey> no
<dobey> Roedskaegg: it says it was fixed upstream, and the reporter of the bug marked it as fixed in ubuntu; so perhaps it is fixed on a newer version of ubuntu than you're running
<dobey> Roedskaegg: there is no indication of when it was actually fixed, in that bug, or the upstream bug. so you'll probably need to comment on the bug and ask what version it was fixed in
<Roedskaegg> dobey: alright, thanks for the help :-) I'll investigate it further (I am running 12.04 lts).
<cody-somerville> Hey. I tried to add my new work address to launchpad but never received the e-mail. Is there any way to confirm it was successfully delivered on lp end?
#launchpad 2013-01-05
<george_e> Me again :)
<george_e> "File cmake_2.8.9.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents."
<george_e> Why am I getting this error for uploading a build for Precise to my PPA?
<george_e> ...when CMake 2.8.9 isn't even _in_ the Precise archives?
<tsimpson> george_e: I don't think it matters that it's not in precise, but that it exists at all in the archives
<wgrant> Right, Debian pool-style archives can only have one file of a particular name, regardless of series.
<wgrant> However, that error raises a more disturbing issue
<wgrant> Why does your cmake 2.8.9 tarball differ from the one in Ubuntu?
<wgrant> If it's the original 2.8.9 tarball as the filename suggests, then it should be identical
<george_e> I had to add a "dummy" changelog entry in order to sign the upload with my GPG key.
<wgrant> That won't change the orig.tar.gz
<george_e> Oh right.
<george_e> I got the source from here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/112824362/cmake_2.8.9.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Can you pastebin your .dsc?
<george_e> I'm afraid not - this happened late last night and I was working in /tmp - so it's gone :(
<george_e> So let me try to reproduce it then.
<wgrant> Anyway, you somehow changed that file
<wgrant> That's the URL to the Ubuntu tarball, and it's identical to the one on the upstream download page
<wgrant> So you must have changed it somehow somewhere along the line
<george_e> I'll try it again.
<george_e> No clue how it got changed.
<george_e> Isn't "2.8.9~precise1" >= "2.8.9" ???
<wgrant> george_e: No
<wgrant> ~ is less than anything at all, including the empty string
<george_e> :(
<wgrant> That's its entire purpose
<george_e> Should I have used a dash?
<wgrant> Dashes a special
<wgrant> are
<wgrant> Perhaps you want a +
<george_e> Ah, that would work.
<george_e> Thank you.
<wgrant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<wgrant> dpkg --compare-versions 2.8.9~precise lt 2.8.9 && echo "true" || echo "false"
<wgrant> might also be handy
<george_e> Thank you.
<george_e> Also, does the '1' at the end mean anything?
<george_e> Doesn't it have something to do with Debian revisions?
<george_e> Ah - nvm. That link you gave me explains it.
<wgrant> Nothing in particular, it just makes things a bit clearer if you ever need a second revision (it can become ~precise2)
<wgrant> It's very very rarely used in that case
<george_e> Okay. So it's fine at '1' then.
<wgrant> Yep
 * george_e tries the upload again.
<george_e> All of this work and then I discover this:
<george_e> "You can test-build the backport in your PPA with backportpackage:"
<george_e> "$ backportpackage -u ppa:<lp username>/<ppa name> -s raring -d quantal cmake"
#launchpad 2013-01-06
<ihashacks> Can I work with someone here on this question I asked: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/218421
<ihashacks> ... or is it better to wait for comments on LP itself?
<micahg> ihashacks: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using_packages_from_other_distributions
<ihashacks> so now I have ~/.dput.cf with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1502508/
<ihashacks> and I run 'dput backports-force-quantal nmap_6.25-1_source.changes'
<ihashacks> but still get 'Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to backports-force-quantal not allowed.'
<micahg> oh, heh, that's local error :)
<micahg> it's referring to what's in debian/changelog
<micahg> or more specifically in the source.changes file
<ihashacks> holy hell, all I had to do was "sed -i 's/UNRELEASED/unstable/g' debian/changelog"
<ihashacks> Is that a standard procedure or something with how nmap got built during my bzr from quantal and merge-upstream?
<micahg> ihashacks: normally you'd use the Ubuntu release in question in there
<ihashacks> I kinda thought that, but the existing one had "unstable" everywhere... probably becauze I merge-upstream'ed it?
<micahg> ihashacks: that's because we have no diff from Debian
<ihashacks> nvm, I look down further and there are references to jaunty
<ihashacks> wow, so simple - I swear I google'd that and searched on answers.launchpad.net first!
<ihashacks> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ihashacks> tyvm!
<micahg> sure
<ihashacks> you were right. unstable was rejected, but quantal was accepted.
<Aeyoun> Hi. “Version older than that in the archive. 1.0-0~4~quantal1 <= 1.0-0ubuntu1~ppa”. The first number is from the daily build receipt and the latter is from dput upload. Why would the daily builds ise a different version number? How should I resolve this?
<shadeslayer> hi, for some reason I keep getting this from launchpad : dget: curl kio-mtp_0%2Bgit20130104-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/kio-mtp_0%2Bgit20130104-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc failed
<shadeslayer> when I try to use : dget -xu https://launchpad.net/\~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/kio-mtp_0%2Bgit20130104-0ubuntu1\~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
#launchpad 2013-12-30
<tachyons> cjwatson, dobey if you are not busy can you help me to find why this package failed to build in amd64
<tachyons> https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium/+build/5393470
<saiarcot895> tachyons: I think I can explain this; liblttoolbox3-3.2.so.0 is located in debian/lttoolbox/usr/lib, but not in /usr/lib, which is where it is expected to be.
<tachyons> saiarcot895, thanks for your input, but I didn't got your point :-(
<tachyons> debian/lttoolbox/usr/lib is the path while packaging isn't it?
<saiarcot895> The shlibdeps is trying to find the libraries on which the applications are dependent on, and then include them as dependent packages. There are a set of paths that shlibdeps (anything, actually) looks in to find libraries; debian/lttoolbox/usr/lib isn't one of them
<saiarcot895> It is the path for the packaging, but it's not included in the list of paths to check, in the same way that debian/lttookbox/usr/bin is not included in PATH
<tachyons> saiarcot895, means I have to edit rules files to add it?
<saiarcot895> In this case, I think you can just set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH here to include debian/lttoolbox/usr/lib, and shlibdeps will work fine
<tachyons> BTW it works without any problem in i386
<saiarcot895> tachyons: interesting, let me check that
<tachyons> saiarcot895, https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/apertium/+packages check this all i386 builds are success full
<tachyons> but none of the amd64 build succeeded
<tachyons> export DH_OPTIONS
<tachyons> %:
<tachyons> 	dh $@ --with autoreconf
<tachyons> this my current rules file , I don't know how to configure dh-shlibdeps
<saiarcot895> tachyons: ok, I'm not sure what it is; according to the i386 builds, it seems that the usr/lib folder is indeed included in the list of paths to check, so I'm not sure what the problem could be on amd64.  The only thing I can think of is that, on amd64, shlibdeps is expecting the library to be in usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu instead of /usr/lib (which should probably be true for everything except Precise), but in the case of Precise, then, it shouldn
<saiarcot895> 't fail
<tachyons> not only for precise, same output for precise to trusty
<tachyons> 12.04 to 14.04
<tachyons> saiarcot895, how can I tell to check usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<saiarcot895> Well, it shouldn't fail on Precise because Precise didn't have the concept of multi-arch, so the libraries should be installed in /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<tachyons> saiarcot895, what about other distros?
<saiarcot895> tachyons: On that, I'm not entirely sure. If you're using cmake, I  think it's handled automatically by cmake. If you are installing manually, I think there's a way to check if the distro version is multi-arch
<saiarcot895> tachyons: if you mean other distros as in outside of Ubuntu, no idea
<tachyons> I mean other ubuntu versions
<tachyons> it is using gnu make not cmake
<saiarcot895> Quantal and up are multi-arch and so use usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu in amd64
<tachyons> how to specify it in .install file?
<saiarcot895> tachyons: I meant the build system itself, and the autoreconf switch tells me it's using autoconf
<tachyons> saiarcot895, change build system to cmake?
<saiarcot895> tachyons: I wouldn't change the build system to cmake just for this; at the moment I'm not sure what the problem could be, so I would wait for cjwatson or dobey to respond
<dennis__> Hi there, I would like to provide ppa packages for both 12.04 and 13.10. Now the ppa only builds for 13.10. What do I have configure in this case? Is it possible to add the supported series in the changelog? Now it only contains 'saucy'.
<tachyons> can any one help me on this issue , still not fixed :-(
<tachyons> cjwatson, dobey
<cjwatson> tachyons: I can't spend much time on this.  If multiarch is being a problem for this backport then you may need to apply http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation in reverse
<tachyons> cjwatson, sorry for the disturbance , build failed in precise too
<tachyons> afaik precise do not have multi-arch
<dobey> precise has multiarch support
<cjwatson> it does indeed#
<cjwatson> but maybe not for all the build-dependencies
<dobey> and your package isn't being built with multiarch anyway
<cjwatson> dunno, I didn't really look hard at this build failure
<cjwatson> maybe it's one of those that doesn't notice that it failed to actually build the library until it gets round to trying to install it
<dobey> though the library package is named incorrectly-ish
<tachyons> cjwatson, reading multi-arch documentation , I hope it will solve the issue
<cjwatson> multiarch is clearly a red herring, having looked at this a bit harder
<cjwatson> don't bother reading those docs
<cjwatson> I wonder if it's depending on a feature of newer dpkg
<dobey> the library did build and appears to have installed to the usr/lib/ dir as expected. no idea why shlibdeps isn't finding it. doing override_dh_shlibdeps isn't helping, surely
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall dpkg-shlibdeps having been made nicer in this area recently-ish
<dobey> Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<cjwatson> you might need:
<cjwatson> override_dh_shlibdeps:
<dobey> adding a .symbols file for the library should solve it
<cjwatson>         dh_shlibdeps -ldebian/tmp/usr/lib
<cjwatson> or similar
<tachyons> let me try
 * cjwatson -> out
<tachyons> dobey, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/161105754/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.lttoolbox_3.2-1ubuntu9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tachyons> build failed again
<tachyons> .
<tachyons> dobey, are you there? :-)
<tachyons> I took diff of two results
<tachyons> debian/rules build-arch
<tachyons> dh build-arch --with autoreconf
<tachyons>    dh_testdir -a
<tachyons>    dh_autoreconf -a
<tachyons> debian/rules build
<tachyons> dh build --with autoreconf
<tachyons>    dh_testdir
<tachyons>    dh_autoreconf
<tachyons> why this difference?
<Dudytz> hi all! I am noob in launchpad ... how to list all branches of a project with the "bazaar heads" command? eg: the project https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes
<Dudytz> I tried: bzr heads --tips lp:~webupd8team/ubuntu/raring/themes/master
<Dudytz> and bzr heads --tips lp:~webupd8team/ubuntu/raring/themes
<Dudytz> and bzr heads --tips lp:~webupd8team/themes
<Dudytz> but always I get an error: You need to run this command either from the root of a shared repository,
<Dudytz> or from a branch.
<tachyons> Dudytz, you may have to use cd
<tachyons> to source directory
<Dudytz> but I dont have the source project ... I need a initial import
<Dudytz> like a git clone
<Dudytz> I need to clone this project: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/themes ... specifically the faience-azur-dark package .. for the ubuntu raring
<Dudytz> how to do this with bazaar?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not sure git or bzr work very well with the PPAs...
<TheLordOfTime> at least in terms of being able to "get" the source of something published inside a PPA (not sure though, don't take this as an answer)
<Dudytz> ???
<Dudytz> but bazaar is the version control of launchpad
<Dudytz> I believe that all launchpad developers uses the bzr commands to clone, pull and push files to launchpad
<JanC> packages aren't built from version control
<Dudytz> like github
<Dudytz> with the git command
<JanC> are those themes in LP version control or elsewhere?
<JanC> and you can get the source package using apt-get, of course
<Dudytz> in lp
<Dudytz> Yes, I can
<Dudytz> But I need to learn to use launchpad .. to create branches of projects
<JanC> you will have to ask the PPA maintainer(s) where the bzr repositories for those themes are then
<Dudytz> oh god ...
<Dudytz> the project is hosted in launchpad with bazaar
<JanC> Dudytz: it seems to me like many of those themes were downloaded from gnome-look.org, deviantart.com & such?
<Dudytz> JanC ... this is an example! I need to learn to "clone" a launchpad project
<JanC> Dudytz: PPA & source repository are two separate parts of a LP project, they don't have to be used both, and in this case only PPA seems to be used for the themes
<Dudytz> ok, thanks ... but I need to learn HOW TO CLONE A PROJECT
<JanC> and 'themes' isn't a project, just a PPA of the user group 'webupd8team'
<Dudytz> NOT THEMES GOOOOD
<Dudytz> ITS AN EXAMPLE
<Dudytz> GOOOOOD
<JanC> ...
<tachyons> cjwatson, dobey thanks issue resolved
#launchpad 2013-12-31
<tachyons> how to change pkg-config path in a debian package?
<tachyons> ie where to add export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig
#launchpad 2014-01-01
<pabs3> I'm having trouble marking #1265179 as 'Fix released' in Gentoo Linux, I get this error: There is no package named 'foxtrotgps' published in Gentoo Linux.
<pabs3> I get the same error if I add the section name. the package definitely exists: https://packages.gentoo.org/package/sci-geosciences/foxtrotgps
<xnox> pabs3: i thought you need to specify URL to the bug report, and the status would be auto-imported. I didn't think it was possible to manually control bug status of external bugtrackers/distro-bugs
<pabs3> there is no external bug report so I can't do that
<xnox> pabs3: so what's the problem? =) just leave it as it is, or remove the gentoo bug-task.
<pabs3> the bug is fixed in gentoo but I can't mark the bug as fixed in gentoo
<xnox> pabs3: done =)
<pabs3> why did it allow me to set the bug to affecting foxtrotgps in gentoo if it thinks foxtrotgps in gentoo doesn't exist?
<pabs3> thanks
<xnox> pabs3: no idea =) i hope that this "package-less" bug "fixe released" status is sufficient =)
<pabs3> I suppose
<xnox> pabs3: i think package names are bogus for gentoo distribution in launchpad. E.g. it brings up search results of ~ ubuntu / debian, instead of gentoo. (just tried an ubuntu-specific package and a gentoo-specific package)
<pabs3> I see. I guess when you set the package name it doesn't check if it is valid but it does when you change the status?
<pabs3> hmm, or it checks the ubuntu name when you set it and an empty set when you change the status
<pabs3> anyway, enough speculation, bye all :)
<tachyons> hi
<tachyons> <quote>If your package does need to be recompiled to support multiple Ubuntu series, then you should add a suffix of the series name to the version number. So a package for the Intrepid Ibex could be named myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~intrepid1 and for the Hardy Heron myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~hardy1. If you need to release an updated package, increment the ~ppan suffix. Specifying the version name here doesn't change the series that you are targetting; this must still b
<tachyons> e set correctly as described in the Ubuntu packaging guide's section on the changelog file. </quote>
<tachyons> is it still recommended ?
<tachyons> cjwatson,
<tachyons> if yes, how to add it in changelog file
<KNRO> Anyone experiencing failed SVN imports from Sourceforge recently?
<KNRO> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/161341363/mutlaqja-libindi-trunk.log
<KNRO> Any idea what could be causing this? It failed like 5 times in a row
#launchpad 2014-01-02
<andrewc> Hi, how do you go about getting a new language option added to Launchpad
<dobey> andrewc: what do you mean by "new language option" ?
<Delemas> My rebuild of grub2, which worked fine locally in pbuilder, was terminated on launchpad for both i386 and amd64 yesterday. Today the exact same packages with version incremented compiled fine on amd64 but i386 is hung in the same place. Can someone offer suggestions?
<andrewc> Dobey: there are a few people who want to start translating projects into Mon ( a language of Burma/Myanmar)
<andrewc> But it not one of the langauges you can select in your profile
<dobey> andrewc: is it supported by gettext already? launchpad uses the language definitions from gettext afaik
<dobey> Delemas: launchpad doesn't use pbuilder. using sbuild locally might expose the problem. (or it might not, if it's simply a resource issue for the chroot on launchpad vs your local machine)
<andrewc> Dobey: Isn't gettext a framework and set of tools. I'd assume the langauge support came from a different vector. Checking gettext source at moment.
<dobey> andrewc: the locale definitions come from either gettext or glibc
<andrewc> Dobey: thanks. Will follow up on that. I suspect using Launchpad for Mon translations will be a long time off
<Delemas> Is there a way to see a superseded build log? I'm wondering if it is something to do with the host the i386 build is running on...
<dobey> i couldn't answer that
<andrewc> Dobey: I will follow up on locale status on gettext and glibc, that seems to be the first step. Thanks
<teemperor> hey, question: can i make a project that just imports code from git and then make a PPA from that?
<wgrant> teemperor: Sure. Create the project at https://launchpad.net/projects/+new, set up in the import on the Code tab of the new project, and create a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~/+activate-ppa.
<teemperor> wgrant: cool!
#launchpad 2014-01-03
<pablo2m> Hola
<pablo2m> Tengo un problema
#launchpad 2014-01-04
<alkisg> Hi, from this URL I can copy packages from the Ubuntu primary archive to my PPA: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=nbd
<alkisg> ...is there any way to do the same thing from e.g. Debian unstable? Or do I absolutely have to download the debian package source to my local box and then upload it to my PPA?
<wgrant> You can do it using the API, but not the web UI.
<alkisg> Thank you wgrant, /me googles for launchpad api..
<wgrant> alkisg: Consider using the copy-package tool from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<alkisg> Ah, cool, let me see about that too
<vadi> I cannot access https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas due to timeout errors, is anyone else having this?
<ochosi> hi everyone, i wanted to ask who i can get in touch with about un-suspending this git-mirror: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/xfce4-panel/trunk
<ochosi> (we want to set up a daily PPA for xubuntu with the latest panel version)
<wgrant> ochosi: If I unsuspend it it will just fail.
<wgrant> The repository uses subtrees, which aren't supported by bzr-git today.
<wgrant> s/subtrees/submodules/
<ochosi> hm, so we can't just import master?
<ochosi> submodules?
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/402814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Tools-Submodules
#launchpad 2014-01-05
<ochosi> ok, so the short answer is it's impossible right now
<wgrant> Right
<ochosi> at least until bug 402814 is resolved
<ubot5> bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<ochosi> thanks for the heads up, wgrant !
<DalekSec> Now that it is 2014, 1024bit keys are not only deprecated, but also "disallowed".  Given that information, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1240681 still exists, likely should have been fixed a while ago too. :/  Can this be set to critical now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240681 in Launchpad itself "New GPG generated keys are 1024 bits" [High,Triaged]
<Fudge> hi, do you need to be the maintainer of a ppa to create new archives? ~vinux, wanting to create trusty archives
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, "archives"?  do you mean to upload new packages to a specific release within that PPA (i.e. a package for trusty)
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, also, I think the team there is doing something wrong... :/
<Fudge> hi TheLordOfTime, no to create a new archive as its called precise precise-proposed and precise-updates
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, for the PPA, you need to be a member of the team that owns it, I think.  I'm not 100% certain of that but pretty certain that's the case
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> so you're trying to replicate what ubuntu's repos are doing...
<TheLordOfTime> ... with PPAs.
<Fudge> I am, fudge333 Rob Whyte
<Fudge> yeah basically mate
<Fudge> easier to keep track of
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, i'm not questioning that team's screwed up method, but ultimately you can't do anything
<TheLordOfTime> a group administrator has to create the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> or the owner of the group
<TheLordOfTime> (at least, AIUI the system)
<TheLordOfTime> once they make the PPA, I think anyone in the team can upload to it, but I'm not super well versed in the PPA permissions structure, I do know the group's administrators need to create the PPAs.
<Fudge> not sure why i am not an admin really, must have to get the owner to make me one maybe, Bill Cox was the creator of our group on launchpad but we transfered it to themuso last year, but he is away today
<Fudge> yeah members can upload
<TheLordOfTime> wait, i do know the answer to this, members can upload, but admins have to create
 * TheLordOfTime manages a couple teams xD
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of PPAs, I have failed builds o.O
 * TheLordOfTime goes to check
<Fudge> I hate those!!
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, usually it's because i omitted a ; or something xD
<Fudge> I had huge issues backporting glibglib-2
<Fudge> lucky you TheLordOfTime , I am very noob and usually spend days that i dont really have getting small tasks achieved
<Fudge> our project has difficulty atracting devs who can spend an hour or so a week helping out
<Fudge> everyone is too busy and the users of our software usually it is to much of a learning curve
<TheLordOfTime> Fudge, we can talk elsewhere about the evils of packaging and dev work, if you want, but not here.
<TheLordOfTime> i do have to go prep some debdiffs though, so i might not have the chance
<Fudge> ill pm u quick
<Fudge> thanx TheLordOfTime
<DalekSec> TheLordOfTime: How about forgetting to change it from 'unstable' to 'saucy|trusty'?  I used to do that a lot. :P
<TheLordOfTime> DalekSec, same thing, discussion on the evils can take place elsewhere.  My issue is usually the dependencies in older releases :/
<codygarver> Hey, I'm getting the error "can't build with source format '3.0 (native)'" but there's nothing suspicious about my recipe header that I can see: "# bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debversion}+elementary{revno:elementary-patch}"
<DalekSec> codygarver: They're forcing 3.0 (native)  now on recipe builds.
<codygarver> DalekSec, I've gotten that error before and resolved it by removing hyphens (like "-0") from the recipe, this is the only one that's given me trouble even though it's nearly identical to successful ones
<codygarver> like this works https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/ubiquity-trusty-daily but this does not https://code.launchpad.net/~elementary-os/+recipe/grub2-trusty-daily
<wgrant> DalekSec, codygarver: bzr-builder has always forced 3.0 (native) if the package specifies 3.0 (quilt) but there is no orig tarball
<wgrant> trusty's dpkg now refuses to build a native package with a non-native version
<wgrant> You need to either use a native version (one without any hyphens), or give the branch enough information for bzr-builder to construct an orig.tar.*, eg. using bzr import-upstream.
<codygarver> I've been here before about that issue and you guys helped me
<DalekSec> wgrant: Interesting.  That's the one I hit.  Did you see my first comment linking to a bug report?
<codygarver> wgrant, can you explain the difference in success on the two recipes I linked?
<wgrant> codygarver: Both recipes use {debversion}, so they append something to the latest version specified in debian/changelog
<wgrant> ubiquity is a native package, so it has a native version
<wgrant> grub2 is non-native to it has a non-native version
<wgrant> DalekSec: That should be fixed with some upgrades we're doing this month.
<DalekSec> wgrant: Fantastic!  Thank you.
<codygarver> wgrant, thanks a lot
<DalekSec> Mind saying 2048 or 4096?
<wgrant> It'll be 4096.
<DalekSec> Great.
<cjwatson> Fudge,TheLordOfTime: The permissions discussion I see in scrollback wasn't really accurate.  There isn't a separate operation of "creating archives" for a new series; you just upload (or copy) and that happens automatically.
<cjwatson> Fudge: Oh, wait, I've just seen that you actually have different PPAs for different pockets.  Wow.  Weird and very unLPish.  TheLordOfTime is correct then ...
<cjwatson> Creating a PPA is restricted to the owner, indeed
<Fudge> it is weird yes, I didnt set it up initially and the trend has just stuck unfortunately
<NothingMuchHereT> Hi, I'm  having difficulties with understanding my launchpad accounts
<NothingMuchHereT> Or account
<NothingMuchHereT> I'm trying to change my login email address but it doesn't work, I still have to login through the old email
<hloeung> NothingMuchHereT: you'll also need to add it to your SSO account
<hloeung> NothingMuchHereT: login.launchpad.net or login.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2014-12-29
<aalex> Hello
<aalex> Launchpad says my key has expired, but I changed its expiration date.
<aalex> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/193635699/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.mapmap_0.2.0-3~trusty~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aalex> Can I re-import the key? Launchpad doesn't allow me to re-import it... How can it "refresh" its expiration date?
<aalex> Unless the problem is something else? See the build log above.
<aalex> Here is my GPG key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x9434A4E825DAAC75
<aalex> I re-enabled it again...
<aalex> Actually, it says: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<cjwatson> aalex: That's a red herring.  The build proceeds well past there.  Something in your package build process is trying to call "update-mime-database /usr/share/mime", which requires root access that you don't have during a package build.
<aalex> ooh
<aalex> cjwatson: what is a "red herring"?
<aalex> cjwatson: you mean that the real reason of the fail is what you tell me? great
<aalex> cjwatson: how can I update the mime database in the debian way, then?
<cjwatson> I'm on a phone and it's too awkward to explain on this keyboard, but it's common English idiom that you can look up.
<cjwatson> Use dh_installmime.
<aalex> thank you cjwatson !
<cjwatson> (in debian/rules, and suppress whatever bit of the upstream install process thinks it has real root)
<aalex> Do I need to put it in a target? or just like that in the debian/rules file?
<aalex> Hmm, I am not sure how to create a quilt (3.0) patch using git-buildpackage
<aalex> I need to change the upstream source
<aalex> I have done the changes in my git repository. Now, `git diff > debian/patches/0001-no-update-mime-database.diff`, or something?
<aalex> And then add that to debian/patches/series?
<semiosis> i want to import a project from git that used submodules in the past, but doesn't anymore.  is there any way to import that project into launchpad/bazaar without rewriting history?
<semiosis> i tried importing with depth=1 but that didn't help
<semiosis> https://github.com/semiosis/glusterfs-debian/issues/5
<shadeslayer> semiosis: nope
<shadeslayer> since bzr fast-import parses the history and there's no support for git submodules in bzr-fastimport
<shadeslayer> semiosis: here's what I recommend, write a small script that can be cronned, polls for new changes, when it finds new changes, git diff from last rev, apply rev to bzr branch and push to launchpad
<semiosis> shadeslayer: thanks but the goal here is automated daily package builds when upstream commits changes
<shadeslayer> semiosis: yeah, but Launchpad is based on polling too
<shadeslayer> so you won't get per commit builds
<semiosis> thats fine, as long as i dont have to do anything
<semiosis> can that script you mention be run automatically by LP?
<shadeslayer> nope
<semiosis> ok
<shadeslayer> you'll have to write one and the have to push to launchpad
<semiosis> i'll see if i can get upstream to rewrite their history :)
<shadeslayer> I highly doubt that
<semiosis> lol
<semiosis> well, any other ideas for autmatic package builds?
<shadeslayer> Jenkins?
<shadeslayer> but then you'll have to write your own tooling there too
<shadeslayer> but you get per push builds there
<semiosis> good call
<semiosis> never occurred to me to have jenkins upload to the PPAs but that would be a fine solution
<shadeslayer> That's what we do in Kubuntu land
<semiosis> i <3 kubuntu
<shadeslayer> semiosis: http://kci.pangea.pub/
<teward> is anyone reporting any timeout errors when trying to manipulate bug statuses?
<wgrant> teward: There are no known issues there.
<wgrant> You need to provide an OOPS ID if you report a timeout, or there's nothing we can do.
#launchpad 2014-12-30
<teward> wgrant: yeah, it helps if the system gave an OOPS ID - it got a red "Sorry, there was a timeout try again" message, no OOPS ID
<teward> looked like it resolved itself though
<Evgeny> Hello! Anyone here to ask about the Launchpad OpenID authentication?
<Evgeny> had something changed in the OpenID setup on login.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> Evgeny: That's not technically part of Launchpad, but I may be able to help. What's the problem?
<wgrant> Nothing has changed recently.
<Evgeny> wgrant: Thank you, we have LP openid authentication incorporated into ask.openstack.org
<Evgeny> wgrant: which worked in the past, now we are getting "DiscoveryFailure" exception from the python openid library.
<Evgeny> openid https://login.ubuntu.com/ works
<wgrant> Evgeny: Ah, the certificate was changed a week ago.
<Evgeny> wgrant: thanks, what does this mean to the admin of the site providing login via LP?
<wgrant> Evgeny: Nothing at all if you are using any normal client.
<wgrant> When did you first observe the breakage?
<Evgeny> wgrant: I'd think this week
<Evgeny> wgrant: rather within past week
<Evgeny> wgrant: which certificate changed?
<wgrant> Evgeny: Have you contacted StackExchange about this?
<Evgeny> wgrant: ssl?
<wgrant> SSL, yes.
<Evgeny> wgrant: no, I haven't. Ok, I'll see where this info leads.
<wgrant> The certificate configuration of login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net is identical apart from the obvious hostname difference.
<wgrant> There is no difference in the chain.
<wgrant> So if one works but the other doesn't, the certificate change is probably unrelated.
<wgrant> I've tried several other consumers with login.launchpad.net, and they work fine -- even other StackExchange sites.
<wgrant> Evgeny: How exactly is that button configured?
<Evgeny> wgrant: using python-openid and https://login.launchpad.net/ as endpoint
<wgrant> Oh, that's not StackExchange, oops.
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> Evgeny: I'd step through python-openid and see where it fails.
<wgrant> But changing login.launchpad.net to login.ubuntu.com works fine?
<wgrant> Is it possible you have a firewall in place with out of date IP addresses?
<Evgeny> wgrant: Yes, login.ubuntu.com works and the id's are the same
<Evgeny> no, it's on a public net
<Evgeny> Is there a quick way to verify that the certificate has all the bundle set up?
<wgrant> The chains on both sites are identical and correct.
<Evgeny> It could be that the python-openid can't verify the certificate
<Evgeny> ok
<wgrant> Evgeny: You'll need to convince python-openid to give you a better error.
<reed> wgrant, just adding more food for thought: "Server denied check_authentication" https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/+bug/1406202/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406202 in OpenStack Community Project "Can't login to ASK OpenStack: OpenID https://login.launchpad.net/ is invalid" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Evgeny> wgrant, yes I'll look into this, thanks.
<reed> unfortunately I have to go now ... :)
<reed> i'll check the logs later
<wgrant> FWIW we have dozens of internal apps using python-openid to authenticate against https://login.launchpad.net/, so it's not a general problem.
<wgrant> But it's possibly an issue with the statless vs. stateful mode.
<wgrant> We ran into a bug with python-openid years ago, IIRC, where stateless requests on login.launchpad.net were failing because the GET string got too long and it fell back to POST, which failed, or something.
<wgrant> It was a long time ago and I forget the details and the fix.
<wgrant> (it only broke on login.launchpad.net because "launchpad" is slightly longer than "ubuntu")
<wgrant> Aha
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/676372
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 676372 in Launchpad itself ""Server denied check_authentication" from bazaar.launchpad.net private branch since 11926 deployed" [Critical,Fix released]
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/676372/comments/5 was what I was thinking of
<wgrant> Huh, different error now
<wgrant> "OpenID https://login.launchpad.net/ is invalid: Error fetching XRDS document:"
<wgrant> Is someone hacking the code live?
<wgrant> I hope so, or you have an XSS hole :P
<wgrant> "No route to host", anyway
<wgrant> That really sounds a bit like a network/DNS issue at ask.openstack.org's end.
<Evgeny> yes, I've just made it print wholly
<Evgeny> wgrant: ping login.launchpad.net give "destination unreachable" from that host
<wgrant> Evgeny: What does it resolve to?
<wgrant> It moved to a new network a couple of weeks ago.
<Evgeny> wgrant: 91.189.93.244
<wgrant> erm
<wgrant> Check your /etc/hosts :)
<wgrant> Should be on 162.213.32.0/22 somewhere
<Evgeny> bingo! Thanks!
<wgrant> Heh, any idea how it ended up manually set?
<wgrant> Ooh it even works now.
<Evgeny> I've done it myself before, I think there were issues on massive dns queries if I remember correctly
<Evgeny> maybe I've overdone the /etc/hosts file
<wgrant> Perhaps have a local caching resolver, but hardcoding things in /etc/hosts is only going to bring you pain as things move around.
<Evgeny> wgrant: Thank you, mystery solved. Bye.
<wgrant> Excellent.
<Evgeny> thanks for the advice
#launchpad 2015-01-01
<Abhijit> hi.
<Abhijit> where can I report / discuss launchpad site bugs?
#launchpad 2015-01-02
<Mikaela> Hi, is it known issue that Launchpad cannot import repositories through CloudFlare (SSL)?
<Mikaela> https://code.launchpad.net/~progval/limnoria/testing imports from https://git.mikaela.info/Limnoria.git and import fails with error "bzrlib.errors.CertificateError: Certificate error: hostname 'git.mikaela.info' doesn't match either of 'ssl2000.cloudflare.com', 'cloudflare.com', '*.cloudflare.com'" while the ceritifcate is valid for *.mikaela.info https://paste.mikaela.info/view/b70bcadd#L56 (in Finnish
<Mikaela> sorry)
<wgrant_> Mikaela: That error is correct; you can reproduce it in a browser.
<wgrant> Mikaela: The certificate presented by CloudFlare doesn't match the hostname.
<Mikaela> wgrant: I am unable to reproduce it in browser while CloudFlare is enabled, it's currently temporarily disabled
<Mikaela> enabled again, should start going through cloudflare in 5 minutes
<Mikaela> wgrant: paste.mikaela.info should have same certificate, are you able to reproduce this error there?
<wgrant> Mikaela: paste.mikaela.info works.
<Mikaela> git.mikaela.info should have no issues either and Chrome here doesn't complain. I can also try other browser
<wgrant> Ah, works now.
<wgrant> I suspect CloudFlare replication latency.
<Mikaela> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/193888435/progval-limnoria-testing.log is still failing though
<Mikaela> bzrlib.errors.CertificateError: Certificate error: hostname 'git.mikaela.info' doesn't match either of 'ssl2000.cloudflare.com', 'cloudflare.com', '*.cloudflare.com'
<wgrant> Sure, it works from a node in what looks like Sydney.
<wgrant> I presume they document the worst-case certificate replication times somewhere.
<Mikaela> So it should start working after that certificate is replicated?
<wgrant> Remember that CloudFlare has numerous frontends all over the world, and they won't all update instantly when you change the configuration.
<wgrant> Hm, where did that branch go?
<Mikaela> I am just wondering why that error message doesn't list all domains, it looks like it has the same certificate
<wgrant> The certificate that was presented by CloudFlare was for just those three domains.
<Mikaela> Launchpad https://code.launchpad.net/~progval/limnoria/testing and it goes to https://git.mikaela.info/Limnoria.git/
<wgrant> That would have been from a CloudFlare node in London somewhere, which presumably doesn't have the certificate yet.
<Mikaela> weird, you should see more certificates in the web browser
<wgrant> *I* do.
<wgrant> I'm not in Launchpad's datacentre.
<wgrant> You need to wait for the certificate to replicate throughout CloudFlare's infrastructure.
<Mikaela> From what I see in my web browser, that certificate was issued in 2014-10-02 and expires 2015-10-01
<Mikaela> it's now using http
<Mikaela> and now it cannot find the branch
<wgrant> When did you create that vhost on CloudFlare?
<Mikaela> 13:15+0200
<Mikaela> and now I disabled it again as it's using http and I don't have valid certificate.
<wgrant> What does CloudFlare say about normal replication delays?
<Mikaela> or if you mean mikaela.info (the certificate is valid for *.mikaela.info), that was probably early 2014
<wgrant> Anyway, this isn't a Launchpad problem. Once CloudFlare becomes consistent it will all work.
<wgrant> The creation date of the certificate isn't relevant. What matters is when the configuration for that vhost on CloudFlare changed.
<Mikaela> I am unable to find any delays documented
<Mikaela> even if the certificate is for *.mikaela.info not git.mikaela.info?
<wgrant> If a CloudFlare server in London doesn't know that git.mikaela.info exists, it's not going to know to return that certificate for it.
<Mikaela> I actually happen to have VPS in London and I can check whaat it returns
<Mikaela> it reports self signed certificate so disabling cloudflare probably has propagated or if it's what you think it was never enabled there
<wgrant> Enabling/disabling CloudFlare would presumably incur DNS cache timeouts.
<Mikaela> This current error is even more unclear to me https://launchpadlibrarian.net/193889024/progval-limnoria-testing.log
<Mikaela> https://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/git.mikaela.info appears to say that London nameserver finds nothing
<wgrant> That's *probably* a 404, but it's difficult to say.
<Mikaela> but as that nameserver doesn't find google.fi either, I wouldn't rely on it
<wgrant> I'd configure CloudFlare how you wantit, wait an hour or so, and try the HTTPS URL again.
<Mikaela> Thanks, I will try that now
<wgrant> Always remember that services like CloudFlare are eventually consistent
<wgrant> You can't atomically update servers across the world like that.
<Mikaela> It has been surprisingly fast around the world and Launchpad is the only place where I have had any issues using it
<wgrant> Perhaps certificates replicate more slowly.
<Mikaela> probably possible, I am trying again in hour
<Mikaela> which seems to be 15+0200
<Mikaela> in case you are interested, diral.mikaela.info which is VPS on DigitalOcean London 1 datacenter is currently receiving valid certificate
<Mikaela> when curling git.mikaela.info
<wgrant> None of my London hosts on unrelated networks are seeing a valid cert yet.
<wgrant> Mikaela: Oh, the "No branch found at location" is because there's no git smart HTTP server at that URL.
<wgrant> Only the long-deprecated dumb HTTP protocol.
<wgrant> http://git-scm.com/book/be/v2/Git-on-the-Server-Smart-HTTP
<wgrant> We removed support for git over dumb HTTP several years ago.
<Mikaela> I see, I will now also start invitigating that
<wgrant> (it's deprecated for a reason, too -- pulls over the dumb protocols are terrifyingly slow)
<Mikaela> I hope this also exists for nginx as I am not going to learn Apach
<Mikaela> it does
<candrea> hey there -- this user https://bugs.launchpad.net/~gamal-m-oha-med122000 has started creating some bug reports containing spam, could you please stop him?
#launchpad 2015-01-03
<mdeslaur_> can someone please deactivate this spammer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lhawas318
<dobey> mdeslaur_: done
<mdeslaur_> dobey: thanks
#launchpad 2015-01-04
<kramsmada> Hey all, I was trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but I keep getting a "(7, 8, u'Bad signature')" error. Any ideas?
<mdeslaur_> dobey: he's back again; https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mohgty
<dobey> mdeslaur_: suspended
<kramsmada> Hey all, I was trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but I keep getting a "(7, 8, u'Bad signature')" error. Any ideas?
#launchpad 2016-01-04
<asac> lp timesout when filing a bug:
<asac> (Error ID: OOPS-6b44c530235943cb4cc4237d4d9da192)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6b44c530235943cb4cc4237d4d9da192
<asac> tried a few times
<asac> thanks!
<ESphynx> hey guys, is there a way to request a rebuild on a ubuntu package that failed on a particular architecture?
<dobey> ESphynx: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<ESphynx> thanks dobey
<Mc-> i think there's a link for that on the recipe pages "request build(s)"
<Mc-> just below the latest build list
<ESphynx> Mc-: I have that for our own projects recipes
<dobey> Mc-: i presume ESphynx is asking about stuff in the ubuntu archive, not personal recipes
<ESphynx> right dobey
<Mc-> ah
<dobey> and stuff in archive requires someone with appropriate privileges to do it.
<Mc-> sorry then, misunderstood the question
<ESphynx> thanks guys
<bdmurray> Is staging down?
<wgrant> bdmurray: The DB restore over the weekend ran into some RAID issues, so we had to rerun it. I expect it to be back in <12h.
<wgrant> bdmurray: For now you can use qastaging instead.
<bdmurray> wgrant: okay, thanks
#launchpad 2016-01-05
<seal20> Hi everyone
<ESphynx> hi seal20
<seal20> I am trying to use an old account but it fail to login in launchpad
<seal20> I get an Ooops
<seal20> (Error ID: OOPS-0ca0480997f22ff972447916c15dec66)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0ca0480997f22ff972447916c15dec66
<wgrant> seal20: It looks like you deleted your account several years ago. Do you want me to clean things up so you have a fresh one?
<seal20> wgrant: yes that would be nice
<seal20> thx
<wgrant> seal20: You should be good to go now, sorry about the delay.
<seal20> wgrant: Thx it is working now! And no problem for the delay, as you can see I am not so fast too...
<wgrant> Heh :)
<wgrant> Good to know it's working.
<barry> cjwatson: hi!  i tried to sponsor ssoclient for pindonga but it got rejected with an invalid maintainer:
<barry> cjwatson: Changed-By: Ricardo Kirkner <ricardo.kirkner@canonical.com>
<barry> Maintainer: Canonical ISD Hackers <canonical-isd@lists.launchpad.net>
<barry> Signed-By: Barry Warsaw <barry@canonical.com>
<barry> cjwatson: what would you suggest?  whitelist canonical-isd?  change the maintainer?  something else?
<cjwatson> barry: A private team can't be a maintainer.  Pick just about anything else :-)
<barry> cjwatson: thanks!
<mapreri> woooo lp #1453022 is WIP \o/  ♥
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1453022 in launchpad-buildd "Please support daily builds via git" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453022
#launchpad 2016-01-06
<FourDollars> Hi, I am reading https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib and I found I can not use "launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('My Application', 'staging')" to the authenticated access.
<wgrant> FourDollars: What happens when you try?
<FourDollars> wgrant: It stuck with a long time and then shows some thing like OpenID access is not available now.
<wgrant> FourDollars: Ah, I know what that will be. Let me see.
<FourDollars> wgrant: thx
<FourDollars> "OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time"
<FourDollars> The openid provider was unavailable. Please try again in a moment.
<FourDollars> You can also join the #launchpad IRC support channel on chat.freenode.net to ask for further assistance.
<wgrant> FourDollars: We're working on it, but in the meantime you can use qastaging instead of staging.
<FourDollars> wgrant: Got it. Thx a lot.
<FourDollars> wgrant: BTW, what I did for qastaging or staging won't affect production, right?
<wgrant> FourDollars: Right, they're both copies of the production database that are overwritten every so often.
<wgrant> Neither affects production, and neither sends email.
<FourDollars> wgrant: Got it. Thx.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: Any idea what's going on with https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+archive/ubuntu/s390x-cloud-images/+build/8807790?  No logs or anything to explain what's going on.
<cjwatson> oh for goodness' sake has it lost its chroot again
<cjwatson> one minute
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: fixed up for the time being and retried
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks!
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1529428)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1529428 in Launchpad itself "Librarian sets aggressive cache headers on missing files" [Critical,Fix committed]
<testpil0t> How does it usually take until some package uploaded to a ppa on launchpad gets published? The build has been successful ~45mins ago.
<dobey> testpil0t: it's a cron job iirc, so depends on how long the previous run is taking among other things. recently were some network hiccups that may have affected that as well
<dobey> so "just be patient" really
<testpil0t> Ok. So its normal to wait some time. I wondered if i did something wrong, as this is my first publish :)
<testpil0t> Thanks dobey
<cjwatson> testpil0t: Some cron jobs were disabled for a while for a database upgrade (which ended up having to be rescheduled anyway, but never mind).  It should have been back for a while now though
<kalon33> Hello guys, it seems that PPA upload is down, is that expected?
#launchpad 2016-01-07
<cjwatson> kalon33: they were down for a while for an aborted database upgrade attempt, but should have been back up for a while now
<kalon33> cjwatson: they are back for one hour or two now, thanks.
<teward> cjwatson: the PPA uploads which publish the actual builds to ppa.launchpad.net runs, what, every 15 minutes at most?
<cjwatson> teward: about that
<teward> cool, if the ppa doesn't publish in the next 15 minutes then I'll probably poke here again, I thought it was in the ballpark of ~15 minutes, but wanted to confirm.
<renatosilva> can bzr list branches of a project hosted on launchpad?
<renatosilva> or better, does launchpad provide a better format than xml for querying that? http://askubuntu.com/a/564783
<dobey> renatosilva: the launchpad API
<dobey> as noted in the other answer that was accepted
<renatosilva> I'm more interested in a shell-based solution, actually I just wrote a code snippet
<wgrant> If you can query a JSON API with shell then by all means.
<renatosilva> is launchpadlib based on json? anyway, here's what I've come up with http://vpaste.net/UNzsg
<wgrant> launchpadlib is a Python client library for Launchpad's JSON API.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/API
<renatosilva> my goal is to improve launchtohub so it maps all branches automatically
<renatosilva> https://github.com/renatosilva/scripts/blob/master/launchtohub.sh
<renatosilva> ok, is there a single json url that would give me all branches of a given project? in that case I only need to wget it
<FourDollars> staging.launchpad.net has SSO issue.
<dobey> FourDollars: you do have an account on login.staging.ubuntu.com right?
<FourDollars> dobey: I don't know. How to check?
<dobey> FourDollars: if you don't know, you probably don't, because you have to create one.
<dobey> FourDollars: but i presume your problem is that you're using your non-staging login on staging, and it's saying you don't exist?
<FourDollars> dobey: I thought it will copy the existing data from https://login.ubuntu.com.
<dobey> FourDollars: no, you have to create a separate account
<FourDollars> dobey: I see. Thx.
<dobey> renatosilva: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/project/?ws.op=getBranches
<FourDollars> dobey: It said I have already registered that account.
<dobey> FourDollars: then maybe you did and have forgot the password. try password recovery
<FourDollars> dobey: I used the same password for https://login.ubuntu.com and it is OK.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> renatosilva: you can also pass &status=Merged or such too. to pass a list of statuses, pass multiple status= args
<elmo> FourDollars: what's the error you're seeing?  is it 2FA related?
<FourDollars> elmo: "There were some problems with the information you gave us. Please check below and try again." and "Incorrect email/password combination".
<FourDollars> I am following https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib to use "launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('My Application', 'staging')".
<dobey> FourDollars: are you able to log in to https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/ at all?
<FourDollars> dobey: Not at all.
<dobey> FourDollars: Does going through the https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/+forgot_password process get you sorted so that you can log in?
<FourDollars> dobey: OK. Let me try it.
<dobey> it sounds like either you haven't got an account on staging, or that you have, but it's a different password than your production account (and it should be a different password really)
<FourDollars> How long will it be before I receive the confirmation email?
<dobey> generally pretty quickly afaik
<FourDollars> That's interesting. There is no email at all.
<renatosilva> dobey: awesome thanks :)
<dobey> renatosilva: it's all in the api docs :)
<FourDollars> If I use "launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('My Application', 'qastaging')", there is no such problem.
<wgrant> FourDollars: qastaging uses production SSO.
<wgrant> staging uses staging SSO.
<FourDollars> wgrant: I see.
<wgrant> (you can tell from the URL in the address bar, which you should be checking before you enter your SSO creds!)
<FourDollars> It seems https://login.staging.ubuntu.com is broken for me.
<dobey> broken how exactly?
<dobey> you didn't get an e-mail yet for the password recovery? it said no account was associated with your address?
<FourDollars> It said there is some account associated with my email address.
<FourDollars> But, when I use my email address to recover the password, I can not receive the confirmation email at all.
<dobey> checked the spam folder?
<FourDollars> Spam folder is empty.
<renatosilva> dobey: http://vpaste.net/0ceS3, cleaner code but inspecting the atom is faster
<dobey> ok, maybe it is taking longer than normal. i don't know
<dobey> renatosilva: it's probably less data
<dobey> FourDollars: if it's not shown up in e-mail in the next 10 minutes, then maybe bug #canonical-sysadmin about it. not sure who deals with that bits in APAC TZs any more these days, but that's what i'd suggest.
<FourDollars> dobey: OK. Thx.
<dobey> anyway, i need to go, because i'm not in APAC. later :)
<Odd_Bloke> Hah, was about to ping someone to get a build priority bumped and it went from 'start in 18 minutes' to running.
<Odd_Bloke> The effect has become preemptive.
<pcjc2> Hi all,
<pcjc2> Anyone I can talk to about getting a hostile project taken down from Launchpad?
<pcjc2> One of our ex-developers went rouge, and tried to userp our Launchpad.. by re-registering a similar project name
<pcjc2> And they have assigned all bugs that belong to our project, to their fake one as well.
<pcjc2> The fake one
<pcjc2> https://launchpad.net/geda-project
<pcjc2> Traumflug does not represent us, and is not welcome
<pcjc2> Our official account: https://launchpad.net/geda/
<pcjc2> And for the pcb sub-project (separately maintained): https://launchpad.net/pcb/
<pcjc2> The "gEDhead" team is run by the fake
<pcjc2> https://launchpad.net/~geda
<pcjc2> And either needs re-assigning, or shutting down.
<bert_> pcjc2: hi
<pcjc2> No-one seems about
<lifeless> pcjc2: folk who can help will be about in around 90m
<wgrant> pcjc2: Have you tried speaking to Traumflug? I see commits from him in your Git repositories just a month or two ago.
#launchpad 2016-01-08
<sergio-br2> launchpad is failing some builds without reason
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: refs?
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~libretro/+recipe/vba-next-libretro-daily
<sergio-br2> failed 6 minutes ago
<cjwatson> fixin
<cjwatson> g
 * wgrant arranges a librarian deployment.
<cjwatson> thanks, indeed
<cjwatson> in the meantime I've wget --no-cache'd the chroot in question and retried those builds that are retriable
<sergio-br2> some dolphin emu builds failed yesterday too
<cjwatson> this has been happening from time to time, we've been chasing it.  the librarian deployment should fix things
<sergio-br2> thanks
<renatosilva> dobey: hey, got branch detection working http://i.imgur.com/KN4pXRl.jpg :)
<renatosilva> now I can have all branches mirrored easily to github
<cjwatson> wgrant: Not seeing the librarian deployment on LPS or in RT; should I poke at it?
<wgrant> cjwatson: Got distracted, doing now.
<cjwatson> Ta
<dobey> ok
<renatosilva> dobey: I went for the atom feed because it's faster and won't require a json parser https://github.com/renatosilva/scripts/commit/9064ed0
<dobey> of course it doesn't. it requiers parsing xml instead.
<renatosilva> heh, but thankfully it's as simple as grep lp: | awk -F'[<>]' '{ print $3 }'
<renatosilva> (without dependency on the jq package)
<dobey> is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233410555/vcs-imports-a2jmidid-master.log a bug in bzr-git/dulwich, or an issue with the git server perhaps?
<wgrant> dobey: That usually means there are no refs.
<wgrant> dobey: Flipped it to git:// instead and it worked.
<dobey> ah ok, so an issue when using http:// sometimes?
<wgrant> dobey: Ah, repo.or.cz does User-Agent sniffing
<dobey> ah
<wgrant> dobey: If the User-Agent doesn't contain "git/", you get HTML back.
<wgrant> Similar to Bitbucket.
<jonathon> Hi! Is there any way of deleting debug symbol packages from a PPA without either starting with a fresh PPA or deleting the packages entirely?
<dobey> i don't think so, no
<jonathon> OK, thanks. :) Just checking before I upload another set of the same packages to churn away for another few hours...
<jonathon> I don't want to request a larger PPA for these ones
<cjwatson> I think you can probably do it with remove-package -b from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> passing -A ppa:username/ubuntu/ppaname
<cjwatson> (substitute as appropriate)
<jonathon> cjwatson: thanks, i'll have a look :)
#launchpad 2016-01-09
<renatosilva> hi, why no 3-clause BSD listed under license choices in project settings?
<renatosilva> OSI defines 3-clause as BSD Simplified
<renatosilva> the one listed, Simplified BSD Licence, is defined as 2-clause
<renatosilva> https://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause
<dobey> they are both simplified BSD licenses.
<dobey> likewise, the options on launchpad don't exist for "GPL 2 or newer"
<renatosilva> it looks like the item description needs to be changed for clarification
<dobey> i think you're overthinking it
<renatosilva> no, it's because of the time I wasted
<renatosilva> but thanks for clarifying, I'm gonna select that one
#launchpad 2016-01-10
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. Launchpad PPAs, theyre all public, but are they part of a searchable repository, or do you need to give out links for them to be used?
<dobey> they have to be added individually
<DrunkenDwarf> right. so if i dont give out the address of my ppa for people to add, it'll not get found otherwise
<dobey> well it may show up in search results on launchpad
<dobey> but there isn't a thing in software-center which lists all PPAs available on launchpad for people to add to their machines
<slackner> hiho. someone here who could bump our repository quota maybe? https://launchpad.net/~wine/+archive/ubuntu/wine-builds
<cjwatson> slackner: done
<slackner> cjwatson: nice, thx :)
<renatosilva> please fix bug 383804
<ubot5> bug 383804 in Launchpad itself "Show branches stacked on a branch when trying to delete" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383804
<dobey> [Low,Triaged]
<dobey> patches welcome :)
<dobey> a better error message would be nice, but if the branches stacked on the branch you're trying to delete, are not owned by you, then there isn't much you can do about it either. you can however, rename the branch to foo-deadbeef instead of trunk or whatever, as well
<renatosilva> because there isn't much (anything) I can do, is that I asked for a bug fix :)
<Mc-> that is a thing you can do :p
<dobey> launchpad is open source :)
<renatosilva> these stacked branches (dependencies on someone's branch)  are really ugly
<dobey> no they aren't
<dobey> wasting disk space by copying everything to every random branch everyone creates, is ugly
<renatosilva> Mc-: the workaround is asking the branch owner to delete his branch first, so you can delete yours
<Mc-> I^was not talking about workarounds ^^
<dobey> renatosilva: that's not a workaround
<dobey> renatosilva: even if that bug is fixed, you will still have to do that
<renatosilva> dobey: so what was the github approach? they do not seem to be wasting disk space
<dobey> how do you know?
<dobey> do you manage their private storage facilities?
 * renatosilva sighs
 * renatosilva misses the good guys that used to be here
<dobey> yes, when you fork a repo on github, it copies the entire repo
<dobey> github doesn't do branching.
<dobey> well, branches are internal to the repo
<dobey> that's how git works
<renatosilva> Mc-: about what then? :)
<Mc-> about the bugfix
<dobey> if you want the bug fixed soon, your options are 1) fix it yourself and submit the patch, 2) contract someone else to fix it
<dobey> it's very low priority
<dobey> so very unlikely that anyone working on launchpad is going to fix it anytime soon, when there are much more important things being worked on
<dobey> if someone other than you has stacked something onto a branch you wish to delete, then the simplest "workaround" is to just rename the branch to branch-abandoned, and set its status to abandoned
<dobey> sigh indeed.
<cjwatson> please could you be a bit less hostile to people turning up here?  it does not actually help.
<dobey> hostile?
<cjwatson> you are coming across as extremely hostile.
<dobey> i give up
<cjwatson> "do you manage their private storage facilities?"  just snippy, no need for it at all.
<cjwatson> and the consequences of stacked branches really are pretty ugly - it doesn't help us to be defensive
<cjwatson> yes, there's a good reason for them in the first place, but even so
<wgrant> (and we avoided the user-visible downsides in the Git implementation)
<dobey> i wasn't being defensive. i was just stating the reason. and yes, i agree the consequences can be ugly.
<mwhudson> is there something in ubuntu-archive-tools that i can use to make a no-change rebuild of a package in a ppa?
#launchpad 2017-01-03
<stevea> Bl00tie
<dobey> well i hope he changed his password
#launchpad 2017-01-04
<hotellina> Hi everybody, I reported a bug for Ubuntu and I got asked more information. After having provided more info do I have to manage the status myself setting the status from Incomplete >> to Confirmed?
<cjwatson> it won't happen automatically, if that's what you mean; either you change that or wait for whoever asked you for the information to (maybe) do it
<hotellina> tnx cjwatson, I am going to change the status now myself.
<sigmavirus> hotellina: you might not want to change to Confirmed though. That status doesn't mean what you think it means
<hotellina> Ok, I'll leaving rotting in Incomplete then....
<hotellina> tnx
<cjwatson> Confirmed isn't likely to be worse than Incomplete
<rbasak> I suggested new in #ubuntu-bugs. If someone thinks the question asked that caused it to be set to Incomplete is answered, New is always an improvement I think.
<hotellina> rbasak is your suggestion for someone acting as submitter or for the reviewer of the bug itself?
<sigmavirus> hotellina: so you're the reporter, I'd move it to New
<sigmavirus> If you were reviewing the bug, moving it to Confirmed would be fine
<sigmavirus> But based on what you said at first, you're the reporter, not the reviewer
<hotellina> Ok, thanks, it make sense now. It was my first bug reported.
<sigmavirus> No worries =)
#launchpad 2017-01-05
<twb> If I create a new malone ticket via new@bugs.launchpad.net, should I get back a confirmation (or error) email within ten minutes?
<twb> Never mind.  I didn't get any email back, but I did get an email when someone reassigned the ticket, so it clearly exists
<Laney> What kind of URL should I use to the bug branch picker to link a git branch?
<Laney> I tried ~laney/.../+git/... with and without :branch and with lp: prefixed too, but the picker didn't give me any results
<rbasak> Laney: IIRC, it isn't possible to link a bug to a git branch. Only to an MP.
<rbasak> Laney: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/12/14/%23launchpad.html#t12:47
<rbasak> Perhaps it's worth filing a bug to change the UI to make it clear.
<Laney> rbasak: ta
<maic23> Hey, I can not log in to answers.launchpad (and others)
<maic23> I get some Error id all the time:  (Error ID: OOPS-23b174ad9ba6c2e9a2ccb2f0707f8062)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-23b174ad9ba6c2e9a2ccb2f0707f8062
<maic23> The issue is that I get a ton of mail every day because I am subscribed to some projects on lp. Being unable to login I can not unsubscribe...
#launchpad 2017-01-06
<gQuigs> are private PPAs for commercial subscribers still in Beta per https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA ?
<gQuigs> or are they part of the default commercial subscription package now
<cjwatson> default
<cjwatson> (I'm reasonably sure, anyway)
<gQuigs> that's what I though, will update the wiki page
<gQuigs> hmm.. .logging into https://help.launchpad.net/ seems to be hanging for me..
<gQuigs> just took a while...
#launchpad 2017-01-07
<Cas> Hi can someone help with this please: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/404485
<KOLANICH> Hi all! Who can help me with API?
#launchpad 2017-01-08
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I presume you have not had any look at the gpgpme LP builder hangs I asked about before new year?
<cjwatson> I haven't, sorry
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I didn't expect you would have been able to. no probs :)
<cjwatson> bug against launchpad-buildd might be a good idea as a reminder
<acheronuk> ack
<KOLANICH> Hi all. Who can help me with API?
<Cas> cjwatson, are you able to help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/404485
#launchpad 2018-01-01
<emptybottle589> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) lvdnvwzix: czchen oanson riking ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#launchpad 2018-01-02
<Walex> wondering if something is wrong with Launchpad: I have registered, enabled SSH access, and cannot 'push', it simply hangs after SSH login.
<Walex> also if I try 'bzr branch lp:bzr' SSH hangs the same way.
<cjwatson> Walex: Can you run 'ssh -vvv bazaar.launchpad.net', put the output on paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the resulting link?
<cjwatson> (I'm expecting that to fail, since bazaar.launchpad.net doesn't support ordinary shells, but exactly how it fails should be informative.)
<Walex> looking
<Walex> ha!
<cjwatson> (my bet is mismatched local/remote usernames which you'll need to configure)
<Walex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26307329/
<Walex> looks like 'ed25519'
<Walex> it hangs after offering that key.
<Walex> which however is accepted when registering it...
<Walex> I'll try again with RSA key
<cjwatson> Walex: We don't support ed25519 yet
<cjwatson> (I thought it was rejected on registration too; evidently not)
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1282220 said it was rejected
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1282220 Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/907675 suggests it too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> anyway, that last bug has the full story
<Walex> ahhhhhhhh
<Walex> oh welll.
<Walex> cjwatson: thanks for the pointers
<cjwatson> np.  the situation is unfortunate but tough to make much progress on ...
<Walex> Ahhh it gets funnier. I added the RSA key... and now my profile has instead of the ED25519 and RSA keys two RSA keys with the same content.
<Walex> Ah no I am describing things incorrectly...
<Walex> As long as there is an ED25519 key available (from 'ssh-agent') the connection hangs.
<Walex> even if there is no ED25519 key registered for my user.
<cjwatson> Walex: Right, you'll need to use IdentitiesOnly and IdentityFile in ~/.ssh/config for that host
<cjwatson> Might as well do it for all of bazaar.launchpad.net git.launchpad.net upload.ubuntu.com ppa.launchpad.net
<Walex> cjwatson: yes[Cm, it is a bit sad :-)
<Walex> yes, created a "stanza" with those names and just the RSA key and that works file. Oh well.
<cjwatson> I should be able to get the Twisted 16.5.0 upgrade done relatively soon, but as noted in that bug there's still upstream work to do.
<Walex> which suffix to use for Markdown files?
<Walex> this file for example gets colored as C++ (probably) not as Markdown or rendered: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-pqm-team/markdown/stable/view/head:/README.md
<Walex> cjwatson: dependencies, packages, transitions, ... all my day goes into that. :-)
<cjwatson> yeah, quite
<cjwatson> it is possible loggerhead is too ancient to understand markdown properly
<cjwatson> though it's pygments, it shouldn't be that terrible
<Walex> system administration: not just wild parties in exotic locations, loose women and fast cars, sometimes one had to deal with packages, versions, updgrades :-)
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, conceivably we need to specifically install a lexer
<cjwatson> could you file a bug?  .md is common enough that we really ought to just get it right
<Walex> cjwatson: about to do two: one to put a warn about 'ed25519' keys for the time being, the other about markdown.
<cjwatson> looks like we just need to upgrade pygments
<Walex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1740899
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740899 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad hangs if presented an 'ed25519' key" [Undecided,New]
<Walex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1740903
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740903 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad does not colorise or render Markdown source files as Markdown but as C++" [Undecided,New]
<Walex> man thanks for the assistance.
<hemu> Hi! Sorry this must've been discussed before, but is there some problems with amd64 builders of Launchpad? All have been "Cleaning" for multiple hours and doesn't take new builds. amd64 queue is now 18655 (20 hours)
<wgrant> hemu: That queue is mostly just the test rebuild, but we're working on the issue that showed up about an hour ago.
<acheronuk> wgrant: is that the x86 builders being borked? sorry, I just switched to a machine with no IRC backlog available
<wgrant> acheronuk: Yep
<acheronuk> cool. thanks for being on it :)
<hemu> thanks for the information :)
<wgrant> The x86 (non-rebuild) backlog has just about cleared.
<acheronuk> wgrant: thank you :)
#launchpad 2018-01-03
<acheronuk> x86 builders down again 'cleaning'
<cjwatson> acheronuk: stabbing for whatever good it will do
<acheronuk> cjwatson: cheers. things seem to be regressing rather than getting better with these :/
<cjwatson> I think there must have been some kind of event as this was way more than usual
<cjwatson> but I don't have time to investigate this evening
<acheronuk> same thing yesterday evening
<cjwatson> no
<acheronuk> or at least, superficially appeared the same
<cjwatson> many fewer builders were down then
<acheronuk> oh, when I looked yesterday, all x86 were cleaning. must have just appeared that way
<cjwatson> yeah but other arches were down too just now
<acheronuk> O_O
<acheronuk> that is nasty!
<mvo> hi, quick question - does anyone has an idea why https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ tells me the development focus is zesty even though I set it in https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+configure-translations to "bionic" (and also changed the development focus series to bionic)
<cjwatson> mvo: not sure, possibly because bionic doesn't have any translation templates uploaded to it at the moment?
<cjwatson> mainly from comparing https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/zesty/+translations and https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/bionic/+translations
<mvo> cjwatson: aha, thanks. so maybe once my bzr push is imported things will change? I will watch patiently
<cjwatson> if it doesn't let me know and I'll go code-spelunking
<mvo> cjwatson: I think I got a bit further https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/bionic/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot shows 4 pots waiting for review now. is there a way to automate this review? or does an LP admin (?) needs to look at this
<mvo> cjwatson: oh, its "approved" now, magic? or did you help :) ?
<cjwatson> I didn't
<cjwatson> "approved" should mean it happens
<cjwatson> maybe a cron job did it and ran away
<mvo> heh, great. thank you!
 * mvo waves and will check the status tomorrow 
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2018-01-04
<tsimonq2> So is it intentional that I can't clone bzr branches from https but I can from http?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Yes. It's recommended to use bzr+ssh.
<wgrant> HTTPS is supported for git, but the only secure option for bzr is bzr+ssh
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: See the discussion in #ubuntu-release for why I ask, interesting case :)
<rbasak> cjwatson: we're downloading Sources files to work out what source packages exist and what component they're in for mass import purposes (allowing us to ramp up, etc). But these are plain HTTP downloads. Do you have any opinion on whether and how we should validate the downloads? Eg. if we verify gpg signatures, then what keyrings can we use, given we are also pulling historical series?
<rbasak> At the moment I think we're only looking at active Ubuntu series and sid, but eventually we'll need to expand that.
<rbasak> Or is this overkill? If we're just getting source package names and component names and then hitting Launchpad securely, then we can only be DoS'd I think maybe.
<cjwatson> rbasak: The two "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" keys in /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg are the only ones that have ever been used to sign the archive.
<cjwatson> I'd verify using those.
<rbasak> Thanks. Do you happen to know about Debian?
<cjwatson> A much larger set.  A current debian-archive-keyring package goes back a fair way at least
<cjwatson> You might have to basically union all the debian-archive-keyring versions you can find
<rbasak> OK. Is there any tooling we could use to help with the validation?
<rbasak> Something easier than setting up chdist would be nice :)
<cjwatson> /usr/share/keyrings/debian-archive-removed-keys.gpg goes back to 2004
<cjwatson> Not sure, sorry
<rbasak> OK. Thanks!
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, is it possible to treat the pending firefox 58 beta builds like the 57.0.4 security builds? they also target "spectre" -- https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<Merlijn_S> FYI: I came here to ask if the build farm is disabled. The topic answered my question but are you aware that `launchpad.net/builders` reports 0 disabled, 198 available?
<teward> "198 available build machines, 0 disabled and 81 building of a total of 198 registered."
<teward> Merlijn_S: i fail to see what's wrong here?
<Merlijn_S> Topic is
<Merlijn_S> > Build farm disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet
* teward changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<teward> they can put that back to the way it was, but it *looks* like it's 'up'?
<Merlijn_S> All my builds are estimated to complete in 1 hour. If I schedule a build, the estimated complete time just keeps incrementing every x minutes
<Merlijn_S> Ex: https://code.launchpad.net/~communitheme/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+recipebuild/1513026
<teward> build priority impacts this
<Merlijn_S> and https://code.launchpad.net/~communitheme/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+recipebuild/1513080
<acheronuk> sysadmin said yesterday they were putting the builders on 'manual'
<teward> acheronuk: are they still on manual?
<acheronuk> if you look at what is building, it's archive test rebuild backlog, and security team builds
<acheronuk> so I would guess they ahve been judged to be safe
<acheronuk> other stuff still seems on hold
* teward changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build farm disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> cjwatson wgrant: correct?
<acheronuk> I could be wrong :P
<acheronuk> weird that the test rebuilds now have a priority of > 100,000
<acheronuk> normally they are tiny or -ve
<acheronuk> maybe giving the canonical stuff stupidly high scores was the best way to selectively re-enable?
 * acheronuk shrugs
<dobey> i think only trusted things are allowed to build right now
<acheronuk> yes. whatever way that is being done, I would say so
<dobey> ie PPAs are untrusted
<Merlijn_S> ok, thanks for the explanation
<Merlijn_S> Is there any place where I can receive updates on the state?
<dobey> you can follow the launchpad status account on twitter, or check the topic in here i guess
<dobey> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/948688233029881856
<Merlijn_S> thanks, didn't know about that :)
<acheronuk> might not be quick to sort: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<acheronuk> that early disclosure 'bites'
<teward> dobey: that's problematic for me, I have an nginx merge I need to build test.
<teward> and i usually spin the multiarch build tests via PPA.  I presume it's nontrivial to permit a single thing to build then :/
<dobey> teward: well i guess you can build locally with sbuild, or try to hunt down someone with privileges to maybe allow the build. but i'd suggest the people in that latter category would be better spending their time on the task at hand to get things back up and running
<teward> dobey: the problem is the oddball archs
<teward> sbuild isn't nice with some of the non-arm oddball archs, at least on my system
<teward> i'll test locally and hope things don't explode when uploaded to -proposed
<teward> i presume also that the proposed uploads (for, say, merges) are also on hold?
<dobey> i think so
<acheronuk> I would guess so
<dobey> all i know is the world exploded
<acheronuk> my last uploads to bionic are going no-where
<cjwatson> ricotz: I think I'd need to consult on that, since they're non-Canonical uploaders
<cjwatson> Merlijn_S: We basically put emergency measures in place so the UI isn't everything it could be
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Manually scoring those up as a way to get them to build, yes; it's not that they're urgent, but they're low-risk and we might as well drain the queue while not much else is happening
<acheronuk> makes sense :)
<ricotz> cjwatson, i think you could consult chrisccoulson
<teward> cjwatson: is there details on what exploded?
<cjwatson> ricotz: Yeah, just did, will enable in a bit
<cjwatson> teward: Well uhhhh you could consult pretty much any of the tech press
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you, firefox-trunk is basically the same if there are free cycles
<teward> i'm more or less hunting context (if you mean Spectre and Meltdown, well, that's its own little beast)
<teward> cjwatson: i'm a little late to catching up on things ;)
<cjwatson> ricotz: I'd like to keep it to a minimum in terms of PPAs; firefox-trunk doesn't seem super-urgent for getting fixes out to users
<ricotz> cjwatson, yeah, that is fine, the beta is far more used
<dobey> teward: yeah, being able to exfiltate the signing keys from launchpad would not be a good thing
<cjwatson> dobey: signing keys are not at risk
<cjwatson> (but I'm not going to go into more detail)
<cjwatson> ricotz: firefox-next should be building now/soon
<ricotz> cjwatson, thank you
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Are livefses for e.g. Lubuntu dailies whitelisted?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: If not, would it be possible to do so, or should we consider dailies no-go for now?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: No-go for now, sorry.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Alright, understandable, thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: hey, so I finally heard back from the keyring folks re: https://github.com/jaraco/keyrings.alt/issues/23, which I think I was triggering with git-ubuntu's launchpadlib and the file keyring. It seems like the keyring backends, at least with Python3, are expecting a unicode string, not a base64 encoded string (a la credentials.py::KeyringCredentialStore.do_save(). Do you want a bug for that?
<cjwatson> nacc: Didn't you already file one?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1685962
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1685962 in launchpadlib "keyring file-backend reports backtrace with oauth" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> cjwatson: ah so i did! :)
<nacc> cjwatson: sorry for the noise!
<cjwatson> a cross-reference in that bug would be good though
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, doing so now
<cjwatson> I have the obvious patch in my working tree so can chase that up
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<mitya57> nacc, cjwatson: there is also bug 1685547, maybe one of them should be marked as duplicate?
<ubot5> bug 1685547 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "Crash in python3 with the 'file' backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685547
<nacc> mitya57: thanks, definitely a dupe one way or the other
<nacc> mitya57: sorry i did't see that one when i filed
<mitya57> It is filed against a different project (Ubuntu vs launchpadlib) so no need to be sorry :)
#launchpad 2018-01-05
<mgedmin> thank you /topic for preemptively answering my question
<rbasak> cjwatson: what's the spec for the Acquire-By-Hash field in the release file? Should I check for exactly the string 'yes'? Or something else? That never got specified in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptByHash
<rbasak> cjwatson: also I don't see a by-hash file for Sources in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/by-hash/SHA256/
<rbasak> I'd expect far more files in that directory.
<rbasak> Are you doing only the Packages files or something?
<cjwatson> rbasak: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format?action=show&redirect=RepositoryFormat#Acquire-By-Hash
<cjwatson> make that https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format#Acquire-By-Hash I guess
<cjwatson> I'm not sure why Sources files apparently aren't there
<rbasak> Ah, thanks.
<luke-jr> is something wrong with PPA building? been waiting over 24h and the build hasn't even started yet https://launchpad.net/~luke-jr/+archive/ubuntu/bfgminer/+packages
<dobey> see the topic
<dobey> builders are disabled for maintenance
<luke-jr> still no way to upload my own binaries to a PPA, right?
<dobey> no you can only upload source packages
<cjwatson> we'll hopefully be able to get things running again early next week; apologies for the inconvenience
#launchpad 2018-01-06
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: @launchpadstatus' Twitter bio says that you can subscribe to updates by email but Launchpad-announce hasn't been posted to for three or four years now. What's up with that?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Often not the first thing we reach for, but I've posted to it now about this (twice due to a typo :-/)
<sergio-br22> hi
<sergio-br22> did something happen to the PPA build farm?
<wxl> sergio-br22: yep. see topic.
<sergio-br22> ahh
<sergio-br22> thanks
<wxl> np :/
#launchpad 2018-01-07
<H__> Got this error for a buildbot slave who tries to check out code "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID ..." but this bot is never going to push code, and this used to work. Are anonymous checkouts still supported ?
<trevorj> Oh, the build farm is dead at the moment?
<trevorj> That explains why my builds aren't working then. lol. Cool.
<acheronuk> trevorj: see topic if you haven't already
<trevorj> @acheronuk: Yup, that's where my message came from, thanks though :)
<acheronuk> good. just where you said 'dead' made me doubt, as it's not really
<trevorj> haha, I use the word 'dead' very lightly
<trevorj> It's dead to me at the moment ;)
<trevorj> Let's be honest, launchpad is.. well.. never dead these days
<trevorj> s/dead/"dead" dead/
<trevorj> That's a good thing though :)
<trevorj> (I think it's actually been many years now since I've ever, say, noticed it go down)
<trevorj> Quick Q though, I started getting internal server errors upon dput via ftp, but not sftp, is this related as well?
<cjwatson> trevorj: No, that's not related.  Is it still reproducible?
#launchpad 2019-01-02
<QwertyChouskie> Can someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/trunk ?  The import works fine when just created but pulling new commits always fails.  Deleting and re-importing the repo works, but the next commit fails again.
<QwertyChouskie> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/404460104/stk-stk-trunk.log
<QwertyChouskie> AssertionError: Invalid sha for <Commit daa570c80c52996d7a95d1f1e4f35010bd3453ce>: 507e360a3dc6e701ad306f81597c8ae861d7051d
<QwertyChouskie> Can someone take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~stk/stk/trunk ?  The import works fine when just created but pulling new commits always fails.  Deleting and re-importing the repo works, but the next commit fails again.
<QwertyChouskie> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/404460104/stk-stk-trunk.log
<QwertyChouskie> AssertionError: Invalid sha for <Commit daa570c80c52996d7a95d1f1e4f35010bd3453ce>: 507e360a3dc6e701ad306f81597c8ae861d7051d
<dserodio> I'm getting "Timeout error" when submitting a new bug report in Launchpad. I waited an hour, tried again, and got the same error (Error ID: OOPS-90172464cdafba2085a24ffa1de01164)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-90172464cdafba2085a24ffa1de01164
#launchpad 2019-01-03
<mitya57> Hi! https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/compiz/import-disco-ubuntu2-upload/+merge/361373 says “Updating diff...” for >20 minutes now. The diff is <10 lines. Is something broken?
#launchpad 2019-01-04
<mitya57> Is something wrong with lgw01-amd64-035? I retried https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3511/+build/16231191 two times but it just dies with no activity.
